# Akku-Entwicklung bei Elektroautos und Vergleiche mit Verbrennungsmotoren



## Tim1974 (25. November 2020)

Hallo,

wer kennt sich mit der Entwicklung von Akkus für Kraftfahrzeuge aus und kann eine Prognose für die nächsten 5-10 Jahre wagen?

Konkret hätte ich bald gerne eine Elektroauto, wie z.B. den Opel Corsa E, allerdings schrecken mich die geringen Reichweiten ab und die Probleme, eine Ladestation im Umland oder auf dem Land zu finden.

Interessant würde das Thema für mich erst, wenn ein Akku bei einem 30.000 € Auto, was man ja dann meist für knapp unter 20.000 € durch Förderungen bekommt, auch bei wiedrigen Bedingungen, also Überlandfahrt mit wenig Bremsen mit stark aufgedrehter Heizung oder Klimaanlage, mindestens 500-600 km lang hält.
Wird das in den nächsten Jahren schon so weit sein, oder kann das noch über 10 Jahre dauern?

Was haltet ihr denn im Vergleich dazu von Wasserstoff- bzw. Brennstoffzellentechnik im KFZ-Bereich, also z.B. den Akku durch eine Brennstoffzelle ersetzen?
Aber das wird vermutlich teurer als der Akku und würde damit der Motor ausreichend mit Strom versorgt werden, also mit etwa 100 KW Dauerleistung?

Was ich schade finde ist, daß die meisten E-Autos bei 130 oder 150 Km/h abgeregelt sind, wird sich daran bald mal etwas ändern?
Liegt das mehr am Schutz des Akkus vor Überhitzung (soweit ich weiß regelt ein Tesla ja auch die Vmax immer weiter runter, wenn der Akku zu heiß wird), oder eher an Ökoargumenten?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## compisucher (25. November 2020)

E-Autos sollten für das eingesetzt werden, für das sie gebaut wurden.
Mit einem großen Tesla (z. B der von meinem Chef) kann man locker von München nach Köln fahren, eine 4 h Besprechung machen und hat den dann wieder mit einem Schnellader für die Rückreise betriebsbereit.
Wir selbst haben seit nunmehr fast 2 Jahren einen Renault Zoe als Daily und legen damit grob 120 km /Tag zurück.
Batteriepack gekauft, nicht geleast.
Wir laden den an einer Ladedose zu Hause über Nacht, die theoretischen 350 km Reichweite haben wir nicht annähernd angekratzt. Da  wir eine ordentliche PV auf dem Dach haben, sind die laufenden Energiekosten für umsonst.
Das einzige, was wir bisher mal wechseln mussten, waren die Reifen und Spritzwasser mit Scheibenreiniger auffüllen.
Im Winter ist er so lala, vermutlich in der Stadt problemlos, aber auf über 850 m Seehöhe haben wir hier auch mal Schnee...
H2 sehe ich eher für LKWs, Schiffe, Bahn, Flugzeug.
Es ist m. E. sinnlos, zuerst mit Strom H2 zu erzeugen, den dann tanken und verbrennen, wenn man den Strom gleich aus der Steckdose bekommen kann. Die H2 Autos sind auch wieder deutlich komplexer, die Einfachheit und Wartungsarmut der E-Autos überzeugt wirklich.
Soweit ich aus der Presse entnehmen kann, wird ja kräftig an Batteriepackes mit deutlich > 1000 km RW getüftelt.
Dann ist das Thema RW eh passe.
Hand aufs herz, die wenigsten werden täglich einen höheren Reichweitenbedarf als 200-300 km haben.
Insofern reicht die derzeitige Tech. ganz gut aus.
Beruflich bedingte Fahrer haben eh meist Dienstwagen, da wird einfach mit den nächsten Leasings in neuere Autos investiert.
Verbleibt die Urlaubsfahrt...
Na ja, die Bahn könnte es richten und ein Fahrrad gäbe es auch noch...


----------



## Tim1974 (25. November 2020)

So gesehen geht die Rechnung wohl heute meist schon auf, wenn man das E-Auto so nutzt, wie beschrieben, eben für tägliche kürzere Strecken und kostenlos über PV-Anlage aufgeladen werden kann.
Andererseits muß man auch hier anmerken, daß man trotz PV-Aufladung keinesfalls klimaneutral unterwegs ist, allein die Akkuproduktion für ein E-Auto erzeugt in etwa soviel CO2 wie 100.000 km mit einem Verbrenner, las ich vor einiger Zeit zumindest mal.

Was mich an E-Autos fasziniert und reizt ist, daß sie wie du schreibst, so wartungsarm sind, ich kann damit theoretisch mal eben 20 Meter fahren um umzuparken und habe nicht das Dilemma, daß der Motor dann nicht warm wird und innerlich korrodiert, wenn ich sowas öfter mache und das Auto danach tagelang stehen lasse.
Auch habe ich nicht so einen extremen Kurzstreckenverbrauch wie bei einem Verbrenner, der auf den ersten Km ja unverhältnismäßig viel mehr verbraucht als später wenn er warmgelaufen ist.
Außerdem gefällt mir das leise Antriebsgeräusch, ich hab schon immer das aufdringliche Motorgeräusch von 4-Zylindermotoren, insbesondere Dieseln gehaßt, mehr Zylinder machen es nochmals deutlich unwirtschaftlicher und wirklich leise wirds dadurch auch meist nicht in jeder Lebenslage.
Des weiteren reizt mich die Durchzugskraft aus dem Drehzahlkeller, das ich sofort richtig Drehmoment habe, ohne Turboloch oder ähnliches und das ich nicht jedes Jahr oder zumindest alle zwei Jahre einen Ölwechsel machen müßte.

Demgegenüber stehe die hohen Anschaffungskosten und Folgekosten für einen Austauschakku irgendwann und die schlechte Abdeckung mit Ladestationen, gerade außerhalb von Ballungsgebieten.
Mehr Reichweite würde auch bedeuten, daß ich mehr Flexibilität beim Laden habe und eine defekte oder zugeparkte Ladestation notfalls gelassen sehen kann.

Wenn H2 zu teuer oder aufwändig ist, warum baut man nicht in E-Autos auf Wunsch einen Dieselgenerator ein, der den Akku auch im Schnellladetempo wieder aufladen kann, vielleicht sogar bei der Fahrt, also in Echtzeit?


----------



## Painkiller (25. November 2020)

Beim letzten Battery-Day hat Tesla in dem Bereich interessante Neuigkeiten präsentiert: 








						Batterie-Tag 5: Tesla-Rohstoffe – kein Kobalt, eigener Lithium-Abbau, Spezial-Silizium
					

Die Pläne für massenhaft Akkus für die Welt reichen bis hinunter zu Rohstoffen: Tesla will selbst Lithium gewinnen und Silizium verarbeiten.




					teslamag.de
				











						Batterie-Tag 1: Dicke Tesla-Zellen für weniger als die Hälfte, auch aus deutscher Gigafactory
					

Batterie-Zellen von Tesla sollen weniger als die Hälfte kosten und viel mehr Energie speichern – und auch in Deutschland produziert werden.




					teslamag.de
				











						Batterie-Tag 4: Wie Tesla bei Akkus von Giga- zu Terawattstunden kommen will und warum
					

Jahrelang werden Terawattstunden an Batterie-Zellen gebraucht, um Energie weltweit nachhaltig zu machen, sagt Tesla-CEO Musk – und hilft mit.




					teslamag.de
				




Persönliche Meinung: 
Ein Auto mit Akku macht nur Sinn, wenn der Strom für diesen aus erneuerbaren Energien stammt. Das gleiche trifft auch auf die Produktion von Wasserstoff zu. Interessant wird die Geschichte mit dem Akku im Auto wenn man selbst eine PV-Anlage auf dem Dach hat, oder einen Ökostromanbieter an der Hand hat. Was den Umweltaspekt angeht ist natürlich die Förderung von Lithium extrem schmutzig. Daher finde ich auch die neue Methode von Tesla interessant. 
Wobei man im direkten Vergleich von Verbrenner und E-Auto auch noch die Förderung und den Transport von Erdöl und die Raffinierung in Benzin/Diesel nennen muss. Das schadet der Umwelt nämlich auch enorm.
Die Reichweite eines E-Autos wird ja immer kontrovers diskutiert. Die einen sagen 250 - 300 km reichen und anderen (wie zum Beispiel mir) kann die Reichweite gar nicht groß genug sein. Wobei über 1000 km Reichweite mir persönlich völlig reichen würden. Langfristig werden auch die Anschaffungskosten sinken. Tesla plant übrigens die Batterien selbst zu recyceln. Von den Fahreigenschaften her kann ich bloß was zum Tesla Model S Raven sagen. Das Teil fährt wie auf Schienen. Hat unglaublich Spaß gemacht und die von dir genannte Durchzugskraft ist pervers.  Auch mit der Verarbeitung gab es soweit ich gesehen hab keine Probleme.


----------



## Tim1974 (25. November 2020)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Die einen sagen 250 - 300 km reichen



Das würde mir niemals reichen, allein schon weil man sich ja auch verfahren kann und/oder mal Ladesäulen defekt oder zugeparkt sein können, auf die man dringend angewiesen ist, weil der Akku schon fast leer ist und dabei soll man doch gerade auch Li-Ionen-Akkus niemals tiefentladen!



Painkiller schrieb:


> Wobei über 1000 km Reichweite mir persönlich völlig reichen würden.



Damit hätte ich dann auch keine Bedenken mehr.
Allerdings sollte zusätzlich drann gearbeitet werden, daß schnelleres Laden möglich wird, also von sagen wir mal etwa 5% Akku bis 100% in 10-20 Minuten.



Painkiller schrieb:


> Von den Fahreigenschaften her kann ich bloß was zum Tesla Model S Raven sagen. Das Teil fährt wie auf Schienen. Hat unglaublich Spaß gemacht und die von dir genannte Durchzugskraft ist pervers.  Auch mit der Verarbeitung gab es soweit ich gesehen hab keine Probleme.



Zur Verarbeitung habe ich letztlich aber auch schon kritisches gehört.
Die Teslas überzeugen natürlich mit ihrer relativ gesehen heute schon recht hohen Reichweite und der hohen Motorleistung, wobei fraglich ist ob man über 300 PS wirklich braucht, erstrecht wo es bei Elektromotoren kein Leistungsloch mehr unten rum gibt.

Mir würde ein 200 PS Motor durchaus reichen, wenn das Drehmoment unten rum so stark wäre wie etwa bei einem 6 Liter V8 Saugmotor, erstrecht wenn das E-Auto dann auch noch deutlich leichter ist, wobei das auch bei Kleinwagen wohl immer noch ein Problem ist, durch das Gewicht des Akkus.
Ich meine aber, die Höchstleistung von über 200 PS braucht eigentlich niemand, es wird ja sogar über flächendeckende Tempolimits auf Autobahnen nachgedacht und die meisten E-Autos regeln eh bei 130 oder 150 Km/h ab, was ich schade finde, solange es kein flächendeckendes Tempolimit gibt.
Das hohe Drehmoment beim Anfahren und Beschleunigen ist aber etwas, wovon ich nicht genug haben kann.


----------



## Tim1974 (25. November 2020)

Ein weiterer Punkt, der bisher nicht erwähnt wurde ist das Brandrisiko und dessen Folgen.

Wird man das mit neuen Akkus sicher lösen können, kommen die ohne brennbare Materialien aus?


----------



## Painkiller (26. November 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das würde mir niemals reichen, allein schon weil man sich ja auch verfahren kann und/oder mal Ladesäulen defekt oder zugeparkt sein können, auf die man dringend angewiesen ist, weil der Akku schon fast leer ist und dabei soll man doch gerade auch Li-Ionen-Akkus niemals tiefentladen!


Stimmt, etwas Ungewissheit ist da immer dabei. Das mag ich an den Tesla-Autos! Du siehst immer wo noch eine Ladesäule frei ist, und das Netz wächst weiter. Tiefenentladen war früher mal ein Thema, aber heute nicht mehr. Das hat Apple ziemlich gut auf ihrer Website erklärt, finde ich: https://www.apple.com/de/batteries/why-lithium-ion/


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Damit hätte ich dann auch keine Bedenken mehr.
> Allerdings sollte zusätzlich drann gearbeitet werden, daß schnelleres Laden möglich wird, also von sagen wir mal etwa 5% Akku bis 100% in 10-20 Minuten.


Man muss nur aufpassen den gesunden Mittelwert zu finden. Man will sich durch das Speed-Loading ja nicht den Akku zerlegen auf lange Sicht. 


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Zur Verarbeitung habe ich letztlich aber auch schon kritisches gehört.


Es gibt auch heute immer wieder mal Mägel. Ein perfektes Auto wird es nie geben. Allerdings muss man wirklich sagen, das über die Jahre bei Tesla die Verarbeitung wirklich besser wurde. Beim Raven sind mir jetzt keine wirklichen Mängel aufgefallen. Einzig allein ein Spaltmaß hat nicht ganz gepasst. Aber da musste man schon sehr genau hinschauen. Im Innenraum war soweit alles Tip Top.  


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Die Teslas überzeugen natürlich mit ihrer relativ gesehen heute schon recht hohen Reichweite und der hohen Motorleistung, wobei fraglich ist ob man über 300 PS wirklich braucht, erstrecht wo es bei Elektromotoren kein Leistungsloch mehr unten rum gibt.


Interessante Frage! Brauchen tust du es wahrscheinlich nicht. Aber lieber haben und nicht brauchen, als umgekehrt. 


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Mir würde ein 200 PS Motor durchaus reichen, wenn das Drehmoment unten rum so stark wäre wie etwa bei einem 6 Liter V8 Saugmotor, erstrecht wenn das E-Auto dann auch noch deutlich leichter ist, wobei das auch bei Kleinwagen wohl immer noch ein Problem ist, durch das Gewicht des Akkus.


Laut Gerüchteküche baut Tesla an einem kleinen E-Auto für Europa. Das wird sicher interessant, denn das Model 3 wiegt jetzt zwischen 1600 und 1900 kg. Mal sehen was der Kleine dann wiegt. Auch auf die Reichweite in Verbindung mit dem Eigengewicht bin ich gespannt.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich meine aber, die Höchstleistung von über 200 PS braucht eigentlich niemand, es wird ja sogar über flächendeckende Tempolimits auf Autobahnen nachgedacht und die meisten E-Autos regeln eh bei 130 oder 150 Km/h ab, was ich schade finde, solange es kein flächendeckendes Tempolimit gibt.


Das mit den Tempolimits ist so eine Sache für sich. Bei den Autobahnen rund um München entstehen die meisten Staus durch das VLS. Das bremst einen einfach mal ohne Grund auf 80 runter. Gerade Nachts ist das lustig. Du fährst auf die Autobahn, und laut VLS ist alles freigegeben. Dann drückst du drauf und ziehst so mit 250 km/h dahin. Ein paar Kilometer weiter regelt das VLS dann hart auf 80 runter und blitzt dich. wenn du es nicht schaffst runterzubremsen.  Daily struggle auf der A9. -.-


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (26. November 2020)

Mal ein kleiner Fun Fact momentan steht in Deutschland ein ausgebrannter Tesla 3 bei einem Verwerter der ihn nicht verwerten kann, weil selbst Tesla ihr hergestelltes Auto nicht in diesen Zustand verwerten kann und will. Also was für einen Vorteil bringen nochmal E-Autos?


----------



## Painkiller (26. November 2020)

Oi, das ist interessant. oO Ich dachte Tesla wäre genau so wie alle anderen Autobauer verpflichtet die Fahrzeuge zurück zu nehmen? Zumindest schreiben sie das auf ihrer Website: https://www.tesla.com/de_DE/support/sustainability-recycling


----------



## Tim1974 (26. November 2020)

Ich hab im TV mal eine Sendung über brennende E-Autos gesehen, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere war da auch von einem Tesla die Rede, der (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) angefangen hat zu brennen.

Das Problem war, die Feuerwehr konnte ihn wohl nicht löschen, er fing von selbst immer wieder an zu brennen   , also wurde wohl ein Schuttkontainer organisiert und mit Wasser gefüllt und die Überreste des Fahrzeuges mit einem Kran da rein gelegt, da drinn mußte er dann einige Tage lang bleiben, bis sich alles soweit abgekühlt hatte, daß es sich nicht wieder aufs neue entzündete.
Anschließend gab es wohl so gut wie keinen Entsorger, der allein das Wasser, was ja auch kontaminiert war, entsorgen wollte, da war die Rede von rund 500 € pro m³ glaube ich nur für die fachgerechte Wasserentsorgung.


----------



## RtZk (26. November 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> E-Autos sollten für das eingesetzt werden, für das sie gebaut wurden.
> Mit einem großen Tesla (z. B der von meinem Chef) kann man locker von München nach Köln fahren, eine 4 h Besprechung machen und hat den dann wieder mit einem Schnellader für die Rückreise betriebsbereit.



Nie im Leben. Das sind fast 600 km Autobahnfahrt, wenn er nicht gerade auf der rechten Fahrbahn hinten den LKW herschleicht macht das der Akku nicht mit.
Bei normaler Autobahngeschwindigkeit von 160 km/h kannst du froh sein, wenn einmal voll aufladen auf der Fahrt genügt.
Letztendlich sind Akku Autos für häufige Langstreckenfahrten schlicht völlig ungeeignet.
E-Autos sind enorm teuer, für Urlaube suboptimal (da dann am Besten fliegen, ist ja gut fürs Klima   ) da sehr geringe reale Autobahnreichweite, nur für Hausbesitzer für Alltagsgebrauch sinnvoll, aber für diesen wieder zu teuer als 2. Auto.
Nach meiner Meinung sind E-Autos etwas für sehr wohlhabende Personen als 2. Auto.
Das wird sich wohl auch in Zukunft nicht so schnell ändern, zumindest sagt keines der Gerüchte für Autos die in den nächsten Jahren kommen sollen etwas Gegenteiliges, Reichweiten steigen nur geringfügig, Preise bleiben hoch. Wären die Reichweiten die die Hersteller angeben nicht so absolut realitätsfern wäre das auch für mehr Personen ersichtlich, so glauben viele eben, dass ein Tesla der 600 km Reichweite nach WLTP hat diese auch unter realen Bedingungen erreicht, was eben definitiv nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (26. November 2020)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Oi, das ist interessant. oO Ich dachte Tesla wäre genau so wie alle anderen Autobauer verpflichtet die Fahrzeuge zurück zu nehmen? Zumindest schreiben sie das auf ihrer Website: https://www.tesla.com/de_DE/support/sustainability-recycling



Ja ich fand das auch sehr interessant, war irgendeine Ausstrahlung im TV wo das erwähnt wurde und laut dortiger Aussage liegt es am Brandfall, weil man sich nicht traut den zerstörten Akku zu entfernen bzw. sich nicht sicher ist wie das geschehen kann. um alle sicherheitsrelevanten Maßnahmen zu erfüllen die LiO-Akku betreffen ... soweit ich mich erinnern kann.


----------



## Tim1974 (26. November 2020)

Ich bin ja auch immer noch mehr als skeptisch, wenn es um den Alltagsnutzen von Elektroautos gehen soll, damit meine ich aber auch Reisen oder längere Autobahnstrecken, inklusive Ladestationsnetze.
Ich finde auch rund 50-60 Minuten für eine ca. 80% Akkuladung zu lange, wer mag schon sagen wir mal nach 400-500 km Autobahn immer rund eine Stunde Pause einlegen und dabei noch hoffen, daß die anvisierte Ladesäule  erstens gerade frei, zweitens nicht defekt ist...
Meiner Ansicht nach wäre eine intelligente Hybridtechnik momentan die beste Lösung, für Kurzstrecken und Stadtverkehr rein elektrisch und zum Verreisen oder längere Autobahnfahrten mit Verbrennungstechnik oder Brennstoffzelle.
Man kann und wird die Verbrennungstechnik hoffentlich auch noch kräftig weiter entwickeln, denn Potential ist da sicher auch noch reichlich, vielleicht kann man irgendwann mit Wasserstoff einen normalen Kolbenmotor betreiben...


Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Ja ich fand das auch sehr interessant, war irgendeine Ausstrahlung im TV wo das erwähnt wurde und laut dortiger Aussage liegt es am Brandfall, weil man sich nicht traut den zerstörten Akku zu entfernen bzw. sich nicht sicher ist wie das geschehen kann.



Besonders lustig wirds dann, wenn die Akkus dann noch per Luftfracht befördert werden sollen, dann alle Auflagen zu erfüllen...


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (26. November 2020)

Du wirst lachen, aber ich bekomme regelmäßig Akkus aus China (weil wesentlich billiger ist es dort zu bestellen) mit so komischen Aufklebern wo Achtung Lio-Akkus drauf steht ... manche sind auch verdächtig schnell in Deutschland.


----------



## Tim1974 (26. November 2020)

Vielleicht sind die noch mit Asbest ummantelt und daher brandsicherer, ist in China glaub ich ja noch nicht verboten, oder inzwischen doch schon?


----------



## compisucher (27. November 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Nie im Leben. Das sind fast 600 km Autobahnfahrt, wenn er nicht gerade auf der rechten Fahrbahn hinten den LKW herschleicht macht das der Akku nicht mit.
> Bei normaler Autobahngeschwindigkeit von 160 km/h kannst du froh sein, wenn einmal voll aufladen auf der Fahrt genügt.
> Letztendlich sind Akku Autos für häufige Langstreckenfahrten schlicht völlig ungeeignet.
> E-Autos sind enorm teuer, für Urlaube suboptimal (da dann am Besten fliegen, ist ja gut fürs Klima   ) da sehr geringe reale Autobahnreichweite, nur für Hausbesitzer für Alltagsgebrauch sinnvoll, aber für diesen wieder zu teuer als 2. Auto.
> ...


Hmmm...
Na, ja, bin ja selbst gefahren. War ja auch eine Art Test für mich/uns.
Waren 574 km von der Nähe Allianz-Arena (Firmensitz) bis Köln-Porz (Nähe Flughafen).
Den Automaten auf 120 km/h eingestellt und bin recht gemütlich aber pünktlich  nach ca. 6 h dort gewesen.
Auf den letzten 150 km hat das Eco-Programm dann die Geschwindigkeit auf 90 km/h empfohlen, um das Ziel noch zu erreichen - hat gerade so gepasst.
Restladung 12%^^
Eines stimmt: 
E-Auto auf Langstecke ist definitiv ein anders Fahren, wie wir es gewohnt sind.
Wird auf absehbare Zeit deutlich gemütlicher.
Macht man Vollspeed mit dem Tesla, reicht es gerade so von München nach Nürnberg - ist aber auch mit einer der Schnellsten auf der Bahn...
Angegeben im Display ist mit voller Batterie im Übrigen eine Reichweite von 650 bis 660 km, was ich bei zahmer Fahrweise bestätigen kann.


----------



## Tim1974 (27. November 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Angegeben im Display ist mit voller Batterie im Übrigen eine Reichweite von 650 bis 660 km, was ich bei zahmer Fahrweise bestätigen kann.



Das ist aber doch schon echt eine Menge für ein E-Auto, finde ich.

Wenn man mal überlegt, welch kleine Tanks heutige Kleinwagen (die ja schon lange nicht mehr wirklich klein sind) meist nur mitbringen, das sind doch oft nur um die 50 Litern Benzin, die da reinpassen und wenn man dann ein sportliches Modell mit sagen wir mal 150-200 PS hat (was ja immer noch weniger ist als beim Tesla) und auf der Autobahn gerne auch mal über 200 fährt, dann wird der 50 Liter Tank auch nicht länger reichen als eine komplette Stromfüllung beim Tesla, wenn überhaupt...
Dann müßte man noch das Mehrgewicht des E-Autos mit in Rechnung stellen, also sieht die Reichweitenbilanz doch nicht so schlecht aus.


----------



## RtZk (27. November 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Hmmm...
> Na, ja, bin ja selbst gefahren. War ja auch eine Art Test für mich/uns.
> Waren 574 km von der Nähe Allianz-Arena (Firmensitz) bis Köln-Porz (Nähe Flughafen).
> Den Automaten auf 120 km/h eingestellt und bin recht gemütlich aber pünktlich  nach ca. 6 h dort gewesen.
> ...



Mehr als ich erwartet hätte, allerdings kommt es natürlich auch darauf an wie viel Verkehr ist, wenn du nicht einmal die 120 durchfahren kannst geht der Energieverbrauch natürlich enorm runter.
Ich würde nicht mit 120 km/h auf der Autobahn fahren wollen, insbesondere nicht, wenn ich 100.000€ für ein Auto hinlegt hätte.
Mit einem 530d kannst du auch 250 auf der Autobahn fahren, mehr schafft ein Tesla auch nicht, aber der macht nicht nach 200 km schlapp und kostet auch keine 100.000€ bei katastrophaler Verarbeitung.
Ich wüsste nicht was daran gemütlicher sein sollte? 
Für mich ist es kein Genuss im Auto zu sitzen, sondern ich will so schnell wie möglich von A nach B. Von beeindruckendem Komfort kann man bei Teslas sowieso nicht reden.
Die E-Autos von Audi, Mercedes und BMW haben das zwar aber eine deutlich schlechtere Reichweite.
Das einzige wirkliche tolle E-Auto ist nach meiner Meinung der Taycan der als Porsche aber natürlich extrem teuer ist.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das ist aber doch schon echt eine Menge für ein E-Auto, finde ich.
> 
> Wenn man mal überlegt, welch kleine Tanks heutige Kleinwagen (die ja schon lange nicht mehr wirklich klein sind) meist nur mitbringen, das sind doch oft nur um die 50 Litern Benzin, die da reinpassen und wenn man dann ein sportliches Modell mit sagen wir mal 150-200 PS hat (was ja immer noch weniger ist als beim Tesla) und auf der Autobahn gerne auch mal über 200 fährt, dann wird der 50 Liter Tank auch nicht so viel länger reichen als eine komplette Stromfüllung beim Tesla, wenn überhaupt...
> Dann müßte man noch das Mehrgewicht des E-Autos mit in Rechnung stellen, also sieht die Reichweitenbilanz doch nicht so schlecht aus.



Sportlich und 200 PS? In welcher Welt lebst du denn?
Wenn du mit einem Tesla 200 fährst kommst du nicht weit. Da kommst du mit einem beliebigen 200 PS Benziner deutlich weiter. Mit einem Diesel sowieso.
50 Liter Tank? Sicherlich nicht bei einem Auto in der gleichen Preisklasse. 
Fakt ist einfach, dass man mit einem Verbrenner bei weiteren Strecken deutlich eher sein Ziel erreicht und auch entspannter da man nicht ständig nervös schauen muss ob es bis zur nächsten Ladesäule reicht, bei der man dann hoffen muss, dass sie problemlos funktioniert und steht dann dort im Optimalfall eine halbe Stunde, im Worst case 1,5 Stunden rum.
Wenn ich tanke bin ich in 5 Minuten wieder auf der Autobahn.


----------



## JoM79 (27. November 2020)

Also ist bei dir ein Fiesta ST kein sportliches Auto?


----------



## Tim1974 (27. November 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Sportlich und 200 PS? In welcher Welt lebst du denn?



Was ist falsch daran?



RtZk schrieb:


> Wenn du mit einem Tesla 200 fährst kommst du nicht weit. Da kommst du mit einem beliebigen 200 PS Benziner deutlich weiter. Mit einem Diesel sowieso.
> 50 Liter Tank? Sicherlich nicht bei einem Auto in der gleichen Preisklasse.



Gut, mein Vergleich war insofern ungerecht, wenn ich als kleinen Sportwagen z.B. einen aktuellen VW Polo GTI einrechne, der auf 200 PS kommt, kostet der etwa 24 t€ in der Grundausstattung, mit vielen Extras sind es dann vielleicht um die 30 t€, das ist natürlich weitaus weniger, gerade mal etwa ein Drittel von den rund 100 t€, die du für den Tesla veranschlagt hast.
Sind die Teslas denn wirklich alle so teuer?
Die fahren doch gar nicht so wenig bei uns rum, echt fraglich wie sich so viele sowas leisten können...


----------



## RtZk (27. November 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also ist bei dir ein Fiesta ST kein sportliches Auto?



Korrekt.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Was ist falsch daran?



Das ist heutzutage eine vollkommen normale Motorisierung.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Gut, mein Vergleich war insofern ungerecht, wenn ich als kleinen Sportwagen z.B. einen aktuellen VW Polo GTI einrechne, der auf 200 PS kommt, kostet der etwa 24 t€ in der Grundausstattung, mit vielen Extras sind es dann vielleicht um die 30 t€, das ist natürlich weitaus weniger, gerade mal etwa ein Drittel von den rund 100 t€, die du für den Tesla veranschlagt hast.
> Sind die Teslas denn wirklich alle so teuer?
> Die fahren doch gar nicht so wenig bei uns rum, echt fraglich wie sich so viele sowas leisten können...



Ein Tesla der 600 km Reichweite bei langsamem Tempo schafft ist so teuer. 
Das Model 3 ist natürlich ein gutes Stück billiger, kostet mit großem Akku und guter Ausstattung aber auch wieder 60.000€. Hier ist auch noch erwähnenswert, dass es bei Tesla keinerlei Rabatte gibt.
Naja, so oft sehe ich ein Model S nicht, Model 3 sieht man ab und an mal. Aber es gibt genug Leute die sehr gut Geld verdienen.


----------



## JoM79 (27. November 2020)

Ahja, ws ist dann ein sportliches Auto?


----------



## Tim1974 (27. November 2020)

Was jetzt sportlich ist und was nicht, ist schon subjektiv, aber nach den Tests die ich gesehen habe, ist der erwähnte Fiesta ST sogar ein richtiger Sportwagen, nur eben ein kompakter.
Die Rundenzeiten und Kurvengeschwindigkeiten die der schafft, schaffen oft 2-3 mal so teure "echte" Sportwage auch nur mit Mühe.
Einzig auf der Bremse ist er im Rennbetrieb etwas schwach aufgestellt.


----------



## RtZk (27. November 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ahja, ws ist dann ein sportliches Auto?



Ein 3er mit starker Motorisierung beispielsweise.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Die Rundenzeiten und Kurvengeschwindigkeiten die der schafft, schaffen oft 2-3 mal so teure "echte" Sportwage auch nur mit Mühe.



Dafür hätte ich jetzt gerne mal eine Quelle.


----------



## Tim1974 (27. November 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Dafür hätte ich jetzt gerne mal eine Quelle.



Auch wenns vom Thema E-Autos jetzt wieder weg führt (ich war nicht schuld)!:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dyO3s9J3FtE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





RtZk schrieb:


> Ein 3er mit starker Motorisierung beispielsweise.



Und der schafft soviel mehr als 6,5s von 0 bis 100 und Vmax 232 Km/h?
Außerdem zeigt sich Sportlichkeit ja gerade auch an der Straßenlage und Kurvengeschwindigkeit, siehe Video.


----------



## JoM79 (27. November 2020)

Oh man, eine starke Motorisierung in einer Limo macht noch kein sportliches Auto.


----------



## RtZk (27. November 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Oh man, eine starke Motorisierung in einer Limo macht noch kein sportliches Auto.



Deshalb habe ich auch keine S Klasse aufgeführt.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Auch wenns vom Thema E-Autos jetzt wieder weg führt (ich war nicht schuld)!:



Hast du auch eine seriöse Quelle mitsamt Vergleichszahlen?



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Und der schafft soviel mehr als 6,5s von 0 bis 100 und Vmax 232 Km/h?
> Außerdem zeigt sich Sportlichkeit ja gerade auch an der Straßenlage und Kurvengeschwindigkeit, siehe Video.



0-100 ist so ziemlich die irrelevanteste Angabe überhaupt.
Alle Wagen von BMW mit Ausnahme der M Modelle sind bei 250 km/h abgeriegelt.
Ein 3er hat Hinterrradantrieb. Ein 340i schafft 4,4 von 0-100 wenn es dir so wichtig ist.
Im Gegensatz zu einem Ford Fiesta macht ein 340i nicht schlapp, wenn es auf deutlich über 100 geht.


----------



## Tim1974 (27. November 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> 0-100 ist so ziemlich die irrelevanteste Angabe überhaupt.
> Alle Wagen von BMW mit Ausnahme der M Modelle sind bei 250 km/h abgeriegelt.
> Ein 3er hat Hinterrradantrieb. Ein 340i schafft 4,4 von 0-100 wenn es dir so wichtig ist.
> Im Gegensatz zu einem Ford Fiesta macht ein 340i nicht schlapp, wenn es auf deutlich über 100 geht.



Sicher kann man für geschätzt den dreifachen Preis mehr Motorleistung bekommen, aber gerade der Fiesta ST MK8 ist alles andere als unsportlich, er ist sogar ein echter kleiner Sportwagen, das Fahrwerk ist überragend und trotz Frontantrieb hat er ein Fahrverhalten, was seines gleichen sucht.
Selbst eine Corvette Z(!)06 hat auf engen Handlingkursen daran zu knabbern schneller zu sein!

Selbst wenn man Sportlichkeit nur am Motor festmachen würde, was nicht richtig wäre, steht der Fiesta ST sehr gut da, mit rund 300 Nm bei etwa 1600 U/min und 200 PS bei etwa 6000 U/min. Das in Verbindung mit der Beschleunigung, auch von 0-200 steht er sehr gut da.
Ich erinnere mich an Zeiten, wo diese Fahrleistungen mit einem 5er BMW nichtmal mit einen 4 Liter V8 (allerdings mit nur mittelprächtiger Automatik) erreichbar waren (abgesehen von der Höchstgeschwindigkeit). 

Sportlichkeit fängt bei mir schon weit früher an als beim Fiesta ST, als sportlich gilt bei mir alles ab Kia Picanto GT 1.0 T-GDI, Renault Twingo GT (109PS), VW Up GTI...


----------



## compisucher (27. November 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Mehr als ich erwartet hätte, allerdings kommt es natürlich auch darauf an wie viel Verkehr ist, wenn du nicht einmal die 120 durchfahren kannst geht der Energieverbrauch natürlich enorm runter.
> Ich würde nicht mit 120 km/h auf der Autobahn fahren wollen, insbesondere nicht, wenn ich 100.000€ für ein Auto hinlegt hätte.
> Mit einem 530d kannst du auch 250 auf der Autobahn fahren, mehr schafft ein Tesla auch nicht, aber der macht nicht nach 200 km schlapp und kostet auch keine 100.000€ bei katastrophaler Verarbeitung.
> Ich wüsste nicht was daran gemütlicher sein sollte?
> ...


Ich denke, ein direkter Vergleich mit aktuellen Autos der oberen Mittelklasse oder Oberklasse ist hier nicht gegeben - bis auf den Preis 
Das künftige fahren mit E-Autos wird zwangsweise anders sein als mit konventionellen Autos.
Das berührt aber primär den emotionalen als den sachlich begründeten Aspekt.
Subjektiver Faktencheck:
Der Tesla S ist zweifellos nicht auf Verarbeitungsniveau von einem 5er BMW o. vgl.
Es klappert aber auch nix.
Komfort im weitesten Sinne ist irgendwas zw. Skoda Superb und Opel Insigia.
Beide habe ich schon gefahren, den Superb aktuell als DW, insofern traue ich mir so eine Beurteilung zu.
Als PC-Techniknerd kommt man voll auf seine Kosten.
Bremsen sind für ein 250km/h Auto zu schwach.
Beschleunigung abartig gut, Kurvenverhalten wie ein M3 von BMW - kein Scheiß.
Ist ein richtiger Kurvenfresser.
PS: 
Privat fahren wir einen Dodge RAM 1500 mit Mopar-Tuning und 650 PS und einen Renault Zoe als 2.Wagen.
Privat werde ich somit dem Benziner V8 sehr hinterherweinen.
Gesellschaftlich bleibt uns aber unterm Strich nix anderes übrig, als auch in diesem Punkt umzudenken.
Das Leben wird sich verändern, ob wir wollen oder nicht...


----------



## Tim1974 (27. November 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Privat fahren wir einen Dodge RAM 1500 mit Mopar-Tuning und 650 PS und einen Renault Zoe als 2.Wagen.
> Privat werde ich somit dem Benziner V8 sehr hinterherweinen.



Der Tesla Model S sollte doch aber in der Beschleunigung deutlich schneller sein als der schwere Dodge RAM, der ja nun wahrlich kein Sportwage ist, durch Gewicht und Fahrwerk, oder sind die da auch auf Sportlichkeit getrimmt?

Ich würde dem V8 da nicht hinterherweinen, ein Highend-E-Auto hat ganz sicher um Welten mehr Drehmoment aus dem Drehzahlkeller als ein V8-Sauger und auch ein V8 nervt mit der Zeit, weil er bei weitem nicht so ruhig und kultiviert läuft wie der E-Motor.
Ich kann da ein wenig aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen, ein V6/R6 fand ich auf Langstrecken vom Geräusch her angenehmer als ein kleinen V8.


----------



## compisucher (27. November 2020)

Na ja, knappe 4,5 s/100km/h und und einen unglaublichen Punch beim Überholen lassen einen gedopten Ram mit 2,5 to Lebendgewicht mal schnell zum Porschejäger mutieren - zumindest bis auf die abgeregelten 250 km/h 
OK, ein Kurvenjäger ist es nicht, aber wir kommen im Winter durch einen 3/4 m Schnee, wo jeder 08/15 SUV aufgibt.

Ich weiss jetzt nicht so recht, was du bei einem 5,7 l Motor als klein bezeichnest.
Der Motorblock alleine ist fast so groß, wie unser ganzer Zoe  
Der Begriff "smallblock" bezieht sich in Relation zu den noch viel größeren V8 der Amis aus den 1950ger und 60ger, als es noch 6.7 und 7.4 l Motoren gab...


----------



## RtZk (27. November 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich denke, ein direkter Vergleich mit aktuellen Autos der oberen Mittelklasse oder Oberklasse ist hier nicht gegeben - bis auf den Preis
> Das künftige fahren mit E-Autos wird zwangsweise anders sein als mit konventionellen Autos.
> Das berührt aber primär den emotionalen als den sachlich begründeten Aspekt.
> Subjektiver Faktencheck:
> ...



Den Reiz am E-Auto kann ich durchaus verstehen, eine sofortige Beschleunigung kennt man von normalen Verbrennern natürlich nicht und es ist schon riesiger Unterschied beim Überholen auf einer Landstraße.
Abgesehen davon ist die Ruhe natürlich auch etwas tolles, habe ich vor 2 Jahren in Oslo bemerken können, durch die sehr hohe Anzahl an E-Autos hat es sich sogar entspannt an einem Restaurant neben einer Straße essen lassen.
Naja, ein M3 wird alleine schon durch den Hinterradantrieb ein deutlich anderes (wenn auch nicht unbedingt besseres) Kurvenverhalten als ein Allrad haben.
Gut Komfort ist auch Ansichtssache, mir ging es hier nur um den Vergleich in der Preisklasse.




Tim1974 schrieb:


> Der Tesla Model S sollte doch aber in der Beschleunigung deutlich schneller sein als der schwere Dodge RAM, der ja nun wahrlich kein Sportwage ist, durch Gewicht und Fahrwerk, oder sind die da auch auf Sportlichkeit getrimmt?
> 
> Ich würde dem V8 da nicht hinterherweinen, ein Highend-E-Auto hat ganz sicher um Welten mehr Drehmoment aus dem Drehzahlkeller als ein V8-Sauger und auch ein V8 nervt mit der Zeit, weil er bei weitem nicht so ruhig und kultiviert läuft wie der E-Motor.
> Ich kann da ein wenig aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen, ein V6/R6 fand ich auf Langstrecken vom Geräusch her angenehmer als ein kleinen V8.



Ein Pick Up hat aber auch nicht den Anspruch eine extreme Beschleunigung zu haben. Dass ein Model S eine deutlich schnellere Beschleunigung hat ist nur logisch.
Ich kann den Reiz an einem V8 durchaus verstehen, nur halte ich eher wenig von den Amerikanischen V8, aber die anderen sind ja sowieso so teuer, dass man schon sehr gut verdienen muss um sich einen zu leisten.
Mir wäre für diesen Preis auch ein R6 von BMW lieber als ein Ami V8, aber jeder wie er will  .


----------



## compisucher (27. November 2020)

Na ja, der Ami V8 ist was praktisches, wenn man nebenher eine kleine Schaftzucht betreibt, Trailer ziehen muss und Futter auf die Alm fahren muss. Das Ganze auf 850 m Seehöhe  hoch bis auf ca. 2000 m.
Das Tuning habe ich bei GeigerCars in muc machen lassen.
Da brauchts auch bessere Bremsen pipapo, sonst keine Zulassung.


----------



## JoM79 (27. November 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Der Begriff "smallblock" bezieht sich in Relation zu den noch viel größeren V8 der Amis aus den 1950ger und 60ger, als es noch 6.7 und 7.4 l Motoren gab...


Du meinst sowas wie den LS7 Smallblock der Corvette? https://gmauthority.com/blog/gm/gm-engines/ls7/


----------



## compisucher (27. November 2020)

Hier ist es ganz gut erklärt:








						Small Block oder Big Block V8? | V8-Kultur
					

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Small Block und einem Big Block? Hier findet ihr die wichtigsten Merkmale der V8-Motoren von Chevrolet




					v8-kultur.com


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (27. November 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn im Vergleich dazu von Wasserstoff- bzw. Brennstoffzellentechnik im KFZ-Bereich, also z.B. den Akku durch eine Brennstoffzelle ersetzen?
> Aber das wird vermutlich teurer als der Akku und würde damit der Motor ausreichend mit Strom versorgt werden, also mit etwa 100 KW Dauerleistung?


Nichts. Belastet die Umwelt zu sehr, weil für die Herstellung, den Transport und die Lagerung Unmenegen an Energie verbraucht werden. Für jede kw/h, die unsere BZA auf dem 212er produziert hat, mußten vorher schon 6-9 kw/h für Herstellung, etc. verbraucht werden.
Leistung ist weniger das Problem. Die BZA an Bord war bei 14m³ zuzüglich Tanks stark genug, um das ganze Boot mit Energie zu versorgen. Im Verhältnis zu 1800 Tonnen Verdrängung also klein.
Klar geht das "Tanken" damit ähnlich schnell wie mit LNG und Konsorten. Umweltfreundlich (Ökostrom) nicht für die Masse realisierbar. So viele Solar- und Windkraftanlagen kann man nicht bauen.


----------



## Tim1974 (28. November 2020)

Trotzdem finde ich das alles sehr interessant, zum einen das Schwelgen in Erinnerungen an großvolumige V8-Sauger, dann die Entwicklung der Kolbenmotoren seit den 80er Jahren bis heute, da ist schon enorm was passiert.

Nur mal als Beispiel, der nicht von mir zuerst erwähnte Ford Fiesta ST MK8 kommt mit 1,5 Litern Hubraum und nicht mehr als 3-Zylindern aus, allerdings mit moderner Turboaufladung und aller sonstiger moderner Technik und Elektronik und ist von 0-100 Km/h um fast eine Sekunde (und das ist nicht wenig!) schneller als ein 5 Liter 12-Zylinder 7er BMW aus den Endachzigern.
Wenn man da jetzt noch den Verbrauch in Relation setzt... 
Aber auch bei BMW gehts downsizingtechnisch gewaltig vorran, der einst so beliebte R6 ist einfach in der Mitte durchgeteilt worden und wird nun auch als 3-Zylinder angeboten, mit Turboaufladung usw. und schafft es so in den i8 Supersportwagen, ergänzt durch Elektroantrieb erreicht der durchaus beachtliche Fahrleistung, bei gerade zu lachhaft niedrigem Verbrauch.
Man muß halt beim 3-Zylinder gegenüber dem 6-Zylinder die größeren Zündabstände und den dadurch ruppigeren Lauf unten rum akzeptieren, vom Sound her sind sich beide aber sehr ähnlich, haben ja auch die gleiche Zündfolge.

Ich war auch immer ein Freund von großen Motoren mit vielen Zylindern, aber man muß auch irgendwie mit der Zeit gehen. In der Kompaktklasse und in der Kleinwagenklasse verdrängen die 3-Zylinder langsam die 4-Zylinder und das nicht ohne Grund, sie sind von der Laufruhe heute akzeptabel, vielleicht nicht im ganz tiefen Drehzahlbereich, aber da fährt man eh kaum, haben viel Drehmoment, durch die Turboaufladung und Direkteinspritzung und man kann so sparsamere Autos bauen, die niedrigere Unterhaltskosten haben und deswegen nicht weniger Spaß machen müssen.
In der Oberklasse und selbst Luxusklasse finde ich reicht ein Reihen-6-Zylinder völlig aus, mit genug Hubraum und Turboaufladung gibt es kaum ein Argument für mehr Zylinder und mehr als 3-4 Liter Hubraum. Erstrecht nicht bei Hybridtechnik.

Das der Elektroantrieb noch nicht weiter ist, finde ich schade, wobei das vorwiegend die Akkus und das Ladesäulennetz betrifft.
Richtig ersetzen wird er die Verbrenner meiner Ansicht nach erst, wenn die Akkus deutlich günstiger und zugleich umweltfreundlicher in der Produktion werden und im Brandfall oder Lecks nicht mehr so aggressiv und explosiv reagieren.
Weiß hier jemand, ob die Lithiumtechnik bald durch was besseres ersetzt werden wird?
Oder wird vornehmlich nur an der vorhandenen Technik optimiert und es wird vorerst nicht ohne Lithium gehen?

Weiß eigentlich jemand wie die Reichweite der früheren Elektroautos aus den 1980er Jahren waren, die dann wohl den Strom noch aus einer großen Anzahl an Bleiakkus gewonnen haben?


----------



## JoM79 (28. November 2020)

Sag mal Tim, ist das nur so ein Gefühl, oder bist du seit Jahren kein Auto mehr gefahren und hast dein Wissen nur aus Videos und Artikeln?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (28. November 2020)

Das mit dem "jahrelang kein Auto gefahren" hatten wir doch schon mal als Thema ... er wollte doch eine Simulation haben zum üben Aufgrund dessen.


----------



## Tim1974 (28. November 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Sag mal Tim, ist das nur so ein Gefühl, oder bist du seit Jahren kein Auto mehr gefahren und hast dein Wissen nur aus Videos und Artikeln?



Wie kommst du darauf? 



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Das mit dem "jahrelang kein Auto gefahren" hatten wir doch schon mal als Thema ... er wollte doch eine Simulation haben zum üben Aufgrund dessen.



 Du hast den Thread also auch gefunden und zudem wieder mal ein gutes Gedächtnis bewiesen! 

Ganz falsch ist deine Aussage auch nicht, momentan brauche ich kein Auto, wohne ja in der Großstadt mit nahezu perfekten Verkehrsanbildungen, da wäre ein Auto nur ein teurer Luxus, der allenfalls mal hier und da paar Minuten Zeit einspart, dafür aber sehr teuer bezahlt werden muß und an Fahrstrecke gesparte Zeit würde ich dann wahrscheinlich bei der Parkplatzsuche wieder verlieren.
Außerdem wie du richtig bemerkt hast, habe ich oft Probleme Strecken zu finden und bin daher sehr interessiert an der technischen Weiterentwicklung im Bereich Navigation, aber auch autonomes Fahren.
Da die Elektroautos heute wahrscheinlich auf allerneustem Stand sind, was Hilfsysteme und Navigation angeht (allein schon um die nächste Ladesäule zu finden  ), ist das für mich ein sehr interessantes Thema.
Wenn die Kosten für das Fahren deutlich geringer werden (wovon ich noch nicht so ganz überzeugt bin, denn auch die Anschaffungs-/Unterhaltskosten sind ja auf den gefahrenen km theoretisch umzulegen) und ich mal in eine ruhigere Gegend ziehen sollte, was relativ wahrscheinlich ist, wird das Thema Auto für mich wieder sehr interessant und auch verbindlich.
Aber mach bitte aus diesem Thread jetzt keinen Kaufberatungsthread und auch keine persönliche Beratung für Probleme rund ums Auto und Navigation, das Thema gab es ja schon an geeigneter Stelle vor einiger Zeit.

Hier soll es um den aktuellen Entwicklungsstand bei Elektrofahrzeugen gehen und um die Aussicht, was in sagen wir mal 5-10 Jahren auf dem Sektor möglich sein wird, außerdem gerne auch um den Vergleich mit konventionell angetrieben Autos (Verbrennern und Hybriden).


----------



## JoM79 (28. November 2020)

Also stimmt es.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (28. November 2020)

Na sicher dat ...  

@ Tim

Du den Thread brauche ich nicht finden ... mein Hirn speichert noch ziemlich gut.  

Mein ultimatives Fortbewegungsmittel in meiner Großstadt ist ein selbst aufgebautes Singlespeed Bike (im Flachland braucht man wirklich keine Gangschaltung). Meine Navigation (wenn ich denn mal eine brauche) heißt Frau Google die mir per BT-Headset verbunden mit dem Smartphone die Richtung weist.

Im Moment beobachte ich das Thema Elektromobilität im Allgemeinen mit Argwohn, das was mich momentan so richtig zum Kotzen bringt sind diese Leih-E-Scooter die überall rumstehen und das mitten auf den Fuß- und Radwegen. Man hat echt das Gefühl, das die Benutzer die Teile leerfahren und dann einfach an Ort und Stelle stehen lassen, ohne auch nur einmal zu überlegen ob das Gerät eventuell im Weg stehen könnte. Dann sind die Teile auch noch auf 20 km/h begrenzt ... schnarch. Ich reihe persönlich deren Einführung und Zulassung für den allgemeinen Straßenverkehr in die geistige Höhe der 25 km/h Autos ein!


----------



## Tim1974 (28. November 2020)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> u den Thread brauche ich nicht finden ... mein Hirn speichert noch ziemlich gut.



Ich meinte auch diesen Thread hier, nicht den anderen über Navigation und Fahrsimulatoren! 



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Mein ultimatives Fortbewegungsmittel in meiner Großstadt ist ein selbst aufgebautes Singlespeed Bike (im Flachland braucht man wirklich keine Gangschaltung). Meine Navigation (wenn ich denn mal eine brauche) heißt Frau Google die mir per BT-Headset verbunden mit dem Smartphone die Richtung weist.



Ich mag keine Fahrräder, mir sind Steigungen sehr zu wider und die kommen fast überall vor, auch in Großstädten. 20 Km/h im Schnitt zu fahren bedeutet bei längeren Strecken eigentlich immer ins Schwitzen zu geraten, das muß ich nicht dauernt haben und ich komme gerne unverschwitzt und entspannt am Ziel an und kann auch darauf verzichten immer dreckige Finger vom Fahrradschloss, was ich durch die Speichen und Rahmen ziehen muß zu haben, den Helm mit mir rum zu schleppen finde ich auch sehr läßtig.
Vom Winter und Regenwetter brauchen wir da erst gar nicht reden, ebenso vom Umstand auch mal größere Dinge transportieren zu können.
Auch was den Fahrspaß angeht finde ich Radfahren nicht so dolle, das Fahren und Lenken macht mir ja oft noch Spaß, aber auf das Strampeln kann ich gut verzichten, dafür hat man schon vor über 100 Jahren Motoren erfunden! 
Wenn man mal außerhalb von Städten wohnt, geht es meist nicht ohne Auto, egal ob mit Verbrenner oder elektrisch betrieben.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (28. November 2020)

Eine Steigung ist es wenn ich mich ausm Sattel erheben muss, das passiert mir eigentlich fast nie. Die Höhenunterschiede in Großstädten können, aber auch sehr drastisch ausfallen Oldenburg max 15m und Berlin max 79m, das ist aber im Ganzen noch nichts für das man in der Bergwertung beim Radsport ein spezielles T-Shirt (weiß mit roten Punkten) bekommen könnte.

Gut ... also ist durch die Blume nun auch bekannt, das bei dir sportliche Körperbetätigung nicht wirklich zum Leben gehört ... faszinierend.


----------



## P2063 (29. November 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wer kennt sich mit der Entwicklung von Akkus für Kraftfahrzeuge aus und kann eine Prognose für die nächsten 5-10 Jahre wagen?



Sorry dass ich leicht polemisch anfangen muss, aber: Kennst du dich mit den Lottozahlen aus und kannst eine Prognose für den Eurojackpot nächsten Freitag wagen?

Grundsätzlich geht die Entwicklung natürlich weiter, die Energiedichte wird bei folgenden Modellen höher (also Akkus bei gleicher Kapazität leichter und kleiner) und die Preise werden durch Skalierungseffekte sinken. Aber ob ein 100kwh Akku in 10 Jahren nur noch 1000€ kostet wird dir nicht mal Elon Musk persönlich beantworten können.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Konkret hätte ich bald gerne eine Elektroauto, wie z.B. den Opel Corsa E, allerdings schrecken mich die geringen Reichweiten ab und die Probleme, eine Ladestation im Umland oder auf dem Land zu finden.
> 
> Interessant würde das Thema für mich erst, wenn ein Akku bei einem 30.000 € Auto, was man ja dann meist für knapp unter 20.000 € durch Förderungen bekommt, auch bei wiedrigen Bedingungen, also Überlandfahrt mit wenig Bremsen mit stark aufgedrehter Heizung oder Klimaanlage, mindestens 500-600 km lang hält.
> Wird das in den nächsten Jahren schon so weit sein, oder kann das noch über 10 Jahre dauern?



Wie weit fährst du denn am Stück? Wenn du tatsächlich jeden Tag einen Weg von 500-600km zurück legst wirst du das vermutlich auch in 10 Jahren nur in der Preisklasse eines Tesla Model S mit vertretbaren Ladepausen können.

Wenn du allerdings so wie die meisten tatsächlich nur 30-150km/Tag zurück legst, dann wird dir ein beliebiger Elektrokleinwagen reichen. Man muss sich einfach von der klassischen Vorstellung des tankens verabschieden. Man macht ja nicht mehr ein mal die Woche den Umweg zur Tanke, hält ein paar Minuten den Rüssel rein und ärgert sich über den Typen vor einem an der Kasse der erstmal 10 Rubbellose gescannt bekommen muss, sondern stellt das Auto ab, steckt das Kabel rein und wenn man weiter fahren will ist die Karre voll.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn im Vergleich dazu von Wasserstoff- bzw. Brennstoffzellentechnik im KFZ-Bereich, also z.B. den Akku durch eine Brennstoffzelle ersetzen?
> Aber das wird vermutlich teurer als der Akku und würde damit der Motor ausreichend mit Strom versorgt werden, also mit etwa 100 KW Dauerleistung?



Jede Technik hat ihre Vor- und Nachteile. H2 unterliegt dabei hauptsächlich seinen physikalischen Beschränkungen. Es gibt zwei Hauptprobleme, das erste ist die Lagerung. H2 ist extrem leicht bzw hat eine sehr geringe Dichte. Daher muss man ihn stark komprimieren und trotzdem sind auch bei modernen 700Bar Systemen die Tanks ziemlich groß. Es gibt quasi nur SUVs mit Brennstoffzellenantrieb weil man da die Tanks relativ problemlos unterbringen kann. Schau dir als einziges mir bekanntes Limousinenbeispiel mal den Mirai an, da bekommt man keine 2 Getränkekisten in den Kofferraum weil die Tanks so aufbauen.
Das zweite Problem ist die Transportkette, genauer gesagt well2wheel efficiency. Die Wasserstoffherstellung benötigt extrem viel Energie. Man macht aus Strom H2, transportiert eine verhältnismäßig geringe Menge davon zur Tankstelle (eine LKW Ladung reicht für 100-150 Autofüllungen, während ein Benzin oder Diesel Tankwagen bis zu 34000l transportiert was bei durchschnittlich 50l bis zu 680 Vollbetankungen entspricht) und macht dann im Auto wieder Strom draus. Das ganze kann zwar, wenn ausschließlich Ökostrom verwendet wird, recht umweltfreundlich sein. Aber es ist nicht effizient (und im Fall der Erdgasreformation sogar energieaufwendiger als Dieselherstellung). Long story short, bei H2 kommen unter 50% der initial aufgewendeten Energie auf die Straße. Bei einem reinen Batteriefahrzeug unter Berücksichtigung sämtlicher Lade- und Transportverluste 90%.

Für LKW oder Transporter wo der Platzbedarf keine große Rolle spielt und lange Strecken zurück gelegt werden ist H2 aus Elektrolyse eine sehr gute und vor allem Umweltfreundliche Sache. Für den individualverkehr halt ich jedoch nichts davon.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Was ich schade finde ist, daß die meisten E-Autos bei 130 oder 150 Km/h abgeregelt sind, wird sich daran bald mal etwas ändern?
> Liegt das mehr am Schutz des Akkus vor Überhitzung (soweit ich weiß regelt ein Tesla ja auch die Vmax immer weiter runter, wenn der Akku zu heiß wird), oder eher an Ökoargumenten?


Das hat weder mit Öko noch Akkutechnik zu tun, sondern weil die Kunden sonst Vollgas fahren und sich beschweren, dass die Batterie nach 50km leer ist.


----------



## Tim1974 (29. November 2020)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> und Berlin max 79m,



Na bitte, aber* gefühlt* sind das in Berlin teils fast 790m. 



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Gut ... also ist durch die Blume nun auch bekannt, das bei dir sportliche Körperbetätigung nicht wirklich zum Leben gehört ... faszinierend.



Hat zwar kaum was mit dem Thema zu tun, aber da du damit angefangen hast...
Warum sollte ich regelmäßig etwas machen, was mir nichts bringt außer zu schwitzen und schlechte Laune?
Wenn schon Sport, dann sollte der auch Spaß machen, ich bin ja schließlich kein Hamster! 
Außerdem, um den Bogen wieder ein wenig zurück zum Thema zu bekommen, auch ein Elektrofahrzeug (egal on nun auf zwei oder vier Rädern) fährt nicht komplett von selbst, lenken und bremsen muß man schon noch selbst und auch Motorsport beinhaltet das Wort Sport! 



P2063 schrieb:


> Das hat weder mit Öko noch Akkutechnik zu tun, sondern weil die Kunden sonst Vollgas fahren und sich beschweren, dass die Batterie nach 50km leer ist.



Ich greife mal nur das auf, zu den Ausführungen über Wasserstoff kann ich nichts sagen, weil mir das Hintergrundwissen fehlt. Allerdings ist es meines Wissens nach für moderne U-Boote eine interessante Option in Verbindung mit Brennstoffzellen, weil man dann keinen Atomreaktor und Dampfturbinen an Board braucht, sofern einem die Leistung der Zellen ausreichen, für kleinere U-Boote tun sie das vermutlich, auch wenn damit wahrscheinlich keinen 30+ Knoten under Wasser möglich werden?

Schade finde ich das mit der arg kastrierten Höchstgeschwindigkeit trotzdem, es würde ja auch mal Spaß machen zumindest kurz 200 fahren zu können, dafür würde die 136 PS des Opel Corsa E sicherlich ausreichen.


----------



## Kuhprah (29. November 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Schade finde ich das mit der arg kastrierten Höchstgeschwindigkeit trotzdem, es würde ja auch mal Spaß machen zumindest kurz 200 fahren zu können, dafür würde die 136 PS des Opel Corsa E sicherlich ausreichen.



Das ist aber ein rein deutsches Problem. Nirgendwo sonst in der zivilisierten Welt darf man noch so schnell fahren. Warum also sollten Autobauer in Zukunft wo Effizenz und Nachhaltigkeit den Tin angeben alles an den Autos überdimensioniert entwickeln und mit Mehrkosten bauen wegen vielleicht 2 - 300.000 Kunden denen das am Ende wirklich wichig ist? Bei den Gesamtsückzahlen fallen die gar nicht mehr auf...


----------



## Tim1974 (29. November 2020)

Rein rational betrachtet hast du damit natürlich völlig Recht.
Einerseits hätte ich auch nichts gegen ein generelles Tempolimit von sagen wir mal 150 Km/h, 130 Km/h fände ich teils unnötig wenig, andererseits ist es aber sehr ermüdent, wenn man immer gleichschnell fährt, Spaß macht es natürlich auch deutlich weniger, wenn man nur 130 oder 150 fahren kann und dann abgeregelt wird.
Es gibt sicherlich Situationen wo man relativ gefahrlos für sich und andere mal sein Stück 200 oder mehr fahren kann, auch wenn man damit insgesamt nicht wahnsinnig viel Zeit spart, ein wenig Spaß finde ich sollte dennoch auch mal erlaubt sein.
Es kommt aber noch was hinzu, wenn ich mir z.B. ein teures Elektroauto kaufe und dann auf der Autobahn von jedem Billigkleinwagen überholt werden kann, finde ich das schon etwas deprimierend und das geht sicherlich nicht nur mir so.


----------



## Zappaesk (29. November 2020)

Ist hier wie so oft. Da unterhalten sich Leute, die kein E Auto haben über die Probleme, die diese angeblich haben... 

Ich fahre selbst einen eCorsa, als Erstwagen und zwar 35tkm im Jahr (zugegeben ich hab den noch kein ganzes Jahr, aber soviel wirds werden). 

Ich lade daheim an der Wallbox (die von Heidelberg Druck) und komme damit im Alltag praktisch ohne Ladestationen aus - so wie es unter den Bedingungen quasi jedem gegen würde. Ich fahre also jeden Morgen mit 324km Reichweite los, damit kann ich ins Geschäft und zurück (140km - davon ca 110km Autobahn) fahren und habe wenn es net grad wie jetzt um die Null Grad hat den Akku abends noch gut halb voll. 

Angegeben ist das Ding mit 16,8 ich brauche 17,1... Wer piano fährt kommt da sicher unter den Normverbrauch - bei Verbrennen kenne ich das so knapp nicht! 

Das Auto hat einige Vorteile ggü meinem vorigen Astra Diesel. 
- ca 200€ im Monat günstiger
- viel ruhiger
- viel spritziger
- keine Tankerei mehr
- viel entspannter Fahren
- Reparaturen sind auch im Astra kein Thema gewesen, aber hier dürften nicht mal die Bremsbeläge in den 3 Jahren gewechselt werden müssen... 
- Oftmals keine Parkgebühr in Innenstädten fällig, insbesondere, wenn man läd

Nachteile:
- kleineres Auto (für uns reicht es aber locker) 
- Reichweite für Langstrecke eher knapp (komm ich noch zu) 
- keine belüfteten Sitze mehr... 

Als EnBW Kunde nutze ich fürs öffentliche Laden deren App und zahle damit am Normallader 28 Cent (also quasi dasselbe wie daheim) und am Schnelllader 38Cent.

Laden war, wenn ich es denn mal gebraucht habe, immer problemlos. Ladestationen gibt es, zumindest hier um KA-HD-HN-S reichlich, meistens auch genug freie. 
Schnelllader gibt es quasi an jedem Autohof / Rasthof. 

Zum Thema Fernstrecke, kann ich auch nur positives berichten. Z. B. Habe ich vor 3 Wochen jemanden besucht - 400km einfach. Völlig Problemlos, die Situation an den Schnelllader sieht normal so aus. Es gibt ne Reihe Tesla Supercharger, da stehen vielleicht 2-3 Teslas und Läden. Daneben stehen dann grob genauso viele andere Schnelllader, da steht für gewöhnlich - niemand... 
Das Laden selbst ist in ca 30 Minuten erledigt (80% Ladung). Also grob gesagt 1x Klo + 1x Kaffee und es geht weiter! 
Ist für mich akzeptabel, für jemand, der 3x die Woche Stuttgart - Hamburg fährt vielleicht nicht, aber ich denke die meisten Leute tun das ohnehin nicht. 

In der Praxis, sind die ganzen "Probleme", die immer kommen eher keine. 

Klar 3h mit 180 auf der Bahn blockern, das geht nicht. Aber zum einen geht das schon alleine bei der üblichen Verkehrslage eher nie und zum anderen hat sich das in 2-3 Jahren dank Tempolimit ohnehin. 

Rein technisch ist der E-Motor einem Verbrennen ohnehin haushoch überlegen. Das "Reichweitenproblem" ist sicherlich für den einen oder anderen noch zu lösen, die allermeisten dürften aber jetzt schon gut mit einem E-Auto hinkommen.


----------



## Tim1974 (29. November 2020)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ist hier wie so oft. Da unterhalten sich Leute, die kein E Auto haben über die Probleme, die diese angeblich haben...
> 
> Ich fahre selbst einen eCorsa, als Erstwagen und zwar 35tkm im Jahr (zugegeben ich hab den noch kein ganzes Jahr, aber soviel wirds werden).



Allerdings hast du noch keine Erfahrungen mit der Langzeithaltbarkeit des Akkus und sonstiger Bauteile, wobei ich eigentlich davon ausgehe, das im wesentlichen der Akku das kostenintensivste Verschleißteil sein wird.

Ich selbst bin hin und her gerissen, das merkt man sicher an meiner Argumentationsweise in diesem Thread.
Meine bisherigen Autos hatten alle Diesel (1x) und Benzinmotoren (4x).
Mit dem Diesel (1,6 Liter VW 54 PS) bin ich auf Grund des Laufgeräusches und der Schwachbrüstigkeit oberhalb vom Stadttempo nicht warm geworden, die Benziner (70-174 PS) waren mir auch allesamt zu lahm im Durchzug, aber liefen zumindest meist angenehm ruhig.
Was mich an Verbrennern am meiste stört ist die Warmlaufzeit, ich würde momentan oft nur Strecken von 2-6 km fahren und das Auto anschließend manchmal mehrere Stunden stehen lassen, danach diese Strecke wieder zurück fahren.
Nach meinem Wissen über Verbrennungsmotoren wäre das Gift für diese, weil sich immer Kondensat bildet und für Korrosion im Motor sorgt und der Motor viel zu selten richtig warm würde um das Kondensat raus zu werfen.
Dazu kommt der Verbrauch, auch wenn ich wahrscheinlich nicht so viele km abspulen würde.

Kann man denn pauschal grob sagen, wie teuer 100 km mit dem Corsa-E sind (wenn man ausschließlich kostenpflichtig am Schnellader aufläd) und dagegen mit einem gleichstarken Benziner?


----------



## Zappaesk (29. November 2020)

Warum sollte man nur am Schnelllader aufladen? Das ist doch Unfug. Am Schnelllader läd man dann, wenn man Langstrecke fährt. 
Ansonsten läd man mit Typ2 Stecker üblicherweise also mit 11-22kW, da wo man ohnehin gerade ist. Also zum Beispiel in der Innenstadt.

Aber nur um mal ne Zahl zu nennen, ich habe bislang auf Langstrecke ca 4,60 €/100km gezahlt. Da wirds mit dem Verbrenner schwer dran zu kommen - ich denke, was der kostet kannst selber rausfinden. Im Normalfall sind die Kosten aber eben niedriger, weil man ja Typ2 läd und damit 10 Cent billiger läd.

Dein Sorge um Kurzstreckenbetrieb beim Verbrenner ist im Übrigen absolut aus der Luft gegriffen. Ein sehr großer Anteil der Fahrzeuge wird exakt so betrieben und komischerweise überleben dass die Motoren klaglos...

Lustig, dass du schreibst,bei dem Thema hin und her gerissen zu sein.WWenn man dein Geschreibsel quer durch die Threads kennt,dann weiß man,dass du bei jedem einzelnen Thema hin und hergerissen bist! Scheinst ein großer Bedenkenträger zu sein. 

Ich würde empfehlen, weniger zu einem Thema zu lesen,sondern einfach auch mal was dazu zu machen!


----------



## Threshold (29. November 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Kann man denn pauschal grob sagen, wie teuer 100 km mit dem Corsa-E sind (wenn man ausschließlich kostenpflichtig am Schnellader aufläd) und dagegen mit einem gleichstarken Benziner?


Strom ist günstiger als Benzin.


----------



## Tim1974 (29. November 2020)

Der Preis fürs Aufladen oder für den Liter Benzin ist ja nur ein Teil der Kosten, dazu kommt Verschleiß und Wertverlust, ebenso Fixkosten pro Jahr und voraussichtliche Wartungskosten, das müßte man schon mit einrechnen und auf den km umlegen, sofern möglich, um einen fairen Vergleich zu haben.

Bei einigen der genannten Punkte kommt der E-Antrieb sicherlich weitaus besser weg als der Verbrenner (kein Ölwechsel, kein Luftfilterwechel, kein Zündkerzenwechsel, keine oder zumindest weniger eventuellen teuren Dichtungen, die irgendwann fällig werden (Zylinderkopf, Ventildeckel usw.), Bremsverschleiß sicherlich geringer, Auspuffanlage durchgerostet, Kats...).
Dafür kommt irgendwann halt der Kostenfaktor neuer Akku ins Spiel und der schlägt dann brutal zu Buche!


----------



## Zappaesk (29. November 2020)

Oh ja klar, der Akku ist ja ein Verschleißteil... Nicht!
Ja, irgendwann ist da Schluß, genau wie beim Verbrenner oder beim Getriebe oder sonst was halt auch. Ist ein Getriebe ein Verschleißteil? Ich denke nicht!


----------



## Tim1974 (29. November 2020)

Nur ein gepflegter Verbrennungsmotor kann mit Glück 400.000 km oder mehr schaffen und 20 Jahre oder mehr halten, das halte ich bei einem aktuellen Li-Ionen-Akku für äußerst unwahrscheinlich bis unmöglich!


----------



## Kuhprah (29. November 2020)

Zumindest Kupplung und so weiter sind Verschleissteile...

Und die Akkus halten inzwischen einfach. Klar gibts noch Fälle wo sie nicht mehr 100% Leistung bringen, aber wirkliche Defekte sind sehr selten. Motorschäden... reichlich  
Wenn man die Möglichkeit hat zu Hause zu laden oder auf Arbeit (müssen ja nicht mal 11kW sein, es geht auch mit viel weniger) is es echt entspannt. Und man soll halt aufhören immer die möglichst kompliziertesten Fall herauszupicken.

Die Entwicklung bei den Batterien hat gerade erst angefangen, ich denke in den nächsten 5 -10 Jahren tut sich da noch gewaltig was. Zumal die Reichweiten inzwischen da sind wo man nicht mehr viel mehr brauchen wird. Ende 2021 kommt das Model S mit Plaid-Antrieb (ich weiss,  die Leistung braucht niemand, 1000+ PS sind einfach krank) und über 840km Reichweite. Das sollte dann für alle bis auf die extrem Langstreckenfahrer locker reichen. Dann addiert man noch mal 3 - 4 Jahre für die anderen Hersteller drauf und 2025 hast du die 800km Autos... wem das nicht reicht der hat sonst Probleme und sollte mal überlegen ob man wirklich jeden Tag so viel auf Strecke sein muss.


----------



## Zappaesk (29. November 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Nur ein gepflegter Verbrennungsmotor kann mit Glück 400.000 km oder mehr schaffen und 20 Jahre oder mehr halten, das halte ich bei einem aktuellen Li-Ionen-Akku für äußerst unwahrscheinlich bis unmöglich!



Begründet worauf ist das unmöglich? Auf dein Bauchgefühl kombiniert mit keinem Fachwissen?

Und dann, warum beschäftigt dich dass, du hast gar kein Auto und wenn, dann würdest du nach eigenen Angaben überwiegend Kurzstrecken fahren. 400Mm erreichst erreichst du so ohnehin nie.


----------



## Tim1974 (29. November 2020)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Begründet worauf ist das unmöglich? Auf dein Bauchgefühl kombiniert mit keinem Fachwissen?



Wie wärs mit den bisherigen Erfahrungen mit Li-Ionen-Akkus, von denen ich ja reichlich habe?
Mag vielleicht sein, daß man von Smartphone-, Lautsprecher- oder Laptop-Akkus nicht 1 zu 1 auf aktuelle Auto-Akkus schlussfolgern kann, aber eine ungefähre Vorstellung von der Lebensdauer eines Akkus sollte das doch vermitteln können.
Aber wahrscheinlich ist das alles Quatsch, nicht übertragbar und nur Bauchgefühl und du wirst es mir mit deine enormen Erfahrung mit Elektroautos (wieviel Monate waren das jetzt gerade? ) sicher gleich erklären können!


----------



## Zappaesk (29. November 2020)

Ja man kann nicht 1 zu 1 von Smartphones - die ja in der Tat als Wegwerfprodukte entwickelt werden - auf Autos schließen. Wenn Interesse daran bestünde, wäre es kein Problem Handys zu entwickeln keln, die nicht nach 3-4 Jahren wegen unbrauchbarer Laufzeit ersetzt werden müssen. Bloß wer soll dann die neuen Modelle kaufen? 

Bluetooth Lautsprecher sind technisch ohnehin billigt zusammengeschustert, da kannst gar nichts erwarten. 

Laptopakkus halten dagegen, zumindest bei mir ziemlich lange. Vergiss nicht, die sind je nach Anwendungsfall täglich mehrere Stunden im Einsatz - viel mehr als ein Autoakku jedenfalls! 

Die Überwachung und der Schutz des Akkus ist schon erheblich solider und aufwändiger beim Auto. Zudem gibt es ja auch gewisse Reservezellen im Akku, die im Zweifelsfall frei geschaltet werden um die Kapazität zu erhalten, falls eben doch ein paar den Geist aufgeben.

BTW ich arbeite seit über 20 Jahren in der Antriebsstrangentwicklung bei einem großen Zulieferer und hab da schon ein bissle mehr Erfahrung zu bieten als der übliche Handy- und BT Lautsprecherbesitzer...


----------



## Kuhprah (29. November 2020)

Wenn deine Handys, Lautsprecher und Laptops alle Akkus haben welche mittels einem BMS in allen Zellen überwacht werden, aktiv gekühlt und geheizt werden und erst bei optimalen Temperaturen etc. mit dem Laden beginnen könnte man sagen dass da was dran ist.. ansonsten sind Handyakkus aber nicht mit Traktionsbatterien zu vergleichen. Ansonsten wäre ja ein guter alter Stationärmotor von 1915 identisch mit nem 12 Zylinder TDI Motor ausm Q7.. alles das Gleiche. Rein bauen und rennt


----------



## P2063 (29. November 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Schade finde ich das mit der arg kastrierten Höchstgeschwindigkeit trotzdem


für die Fraktion "Höchstgeschwindigkeit" gibt es ja den Porsche Taycan... kostet halt auch entsprechend


----------



## Threshold (29. November 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Nur ein gepflegter Verbrennungsmotor kann mit Glück 400.000 km oder mehr schaffen und 20 Jahre oder mehr halten, das halte ich bei einem aktuellen Li-Ionen-Akku für äußerst unwahrscheinlich bis unmöglich!


Es reicht schon, wenn du das falsche Öl nachkippst oder das Getriebeöl nie wechselst, schon kannst du einen kapitalen Motorschaden oder Getriebedefekt haben.
Das Problem beim Verbrennungsmotor ist halt, dass der aus unfassbar vielen Teilen besteht und ein defektes Teil reicht schon um ihn zu zerstören.


----------



## Zappaesk (29. November 2020)

Naja jetzt muss man die Antriebstechnik nicht schlechter schreiben als sie ist. Verbrenner sind schon sehr zuverlässig und langlebig. Getriebe ohnehin.

BTW Ölwechsel am Getriebe sind nur bei einigen Automaten zu machen. Manuelle brauchen das normal nie... 
Verbrenner brauchen auch deutlich seltener Öl als das die Hersteller als Zugeständnis an die Werkstätten vorschreiben.


----------



## P2063 (29. November 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Allerdings ist es meines Wissens nach für moderne U-Boote eine interessante Option in Verbindung mit Brennstoffzellen


in U-Booten wird eine völlig andere Technik eingesetzt, da verwendet man Metallhydridspeicher. Für Kraftfahrzeuge ist das viel zu schwer und die Energieabgabe viel zu langsam.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. November 2020)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ja man kann nicht 1 zu 1 von Smartphones - die ja in der Tat als Wegwerfprodukte entwickelt werden - auf Autos schließen. Wenn Interesse daran bestünde, wäre es kein Problem Handys zu entwickeln keln, die nicht nach 3-4 Jahren wegen unbrauchbarer Laufzeit ersetzt werden müssen. Bloß wer soll dann die neuen Modelle kaufen?


Und selbst die aktuellen Smartphoneakkus halten schon recht lange, ohne Temperaturüberwachung und (fast) ohne Kapazitätsreserven bei der Nutzung.
Mein letztes iPhone habe ich nach nun 4 Jahren mit 78% Akkukapazität abgegeben.
Bei 4x365Tage und im Schnitt 1-1,5x aufgeladen (im Schnitt nehme ich mal 1,25x an), sind das über 1800 Ladezyklen.


----------



## Tim1974 (30. November 2020)

Gut, danke für die Erklärungen bezüglich Akkutechnik, daß da bei Fahrakkus so ein zusätzlicher Aufwand betrieben wird, war mir nicht bewußt. 

Dennoch oder vielleicht auch gerade deswegen sind die Fahrakkus für Autos doch auch richtig teuer, sind das nicht über 5K € für ein neuen Akku?
Gibt es denn schon Prognosen oder Erfahrungen mit der neusten Akkugeneration, ob die 10 Jahre halten und wieviele Ladezyklen?


----------



## JoM79 (30. November 2020)

Woher soll man bei Akkus die erst seit ein paar Jahren gibt wissen, ob die nach 10 Jahren immer nicht gut sind?


----------



## Tim1974 (30. November 2020)

Vielleicht haben die Hersteller extreme Belastungstests vor dem Verkaufsstart der Akkus durchgeführt, die 10 Jahre Betrieb simulieren können...
Ist aber nur eine Hypothese, sowas wird bei einigen Bauteilen sicher gemacht, ob es aber bei Akkus möglich ist, sowas zu simulieren vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen.

Wie lange geben die Hersteller denn Garantie auf die Akkus?
Was kostet nun z.B. ein neuer Akku für einen Opel Corsa-E, oder ein VW ID.3 oder ein Tesla (preiswertestes Modell)?


----------



## Zappaesk (30. November 2020)

Ja sicher haben die Hersteller Extremtests mit den Akkus gemacht, die mindestens die angedachte Lebensdauer abdecken - anders würden sie kaum in den Markt gehen damit. Oder glaubst du, dass da einfach Sach auf gut Glück verbaut wird und der Chef dafür jeden Tag eine Kerze anzündet?

Das ist im Übrigen Standard für alle Teile eines Autos und jede Komponente...

Opel gibt 8 Jahre bzw 160.000km, andere bewegen sich auch in dem Bereich - das ist erheblich mehr als üblicherweise für den Rest vom Auto geboten wird. Es ist davon auszugehen, dass der Hersteller sehr sicher ist, dies auch zu erreichen. Sonst würde er nicht ohne Not so eine Garantie aussprechen.

Es ist also davon auszugehen, das der weit überwiegende Teil der Akkus statistisch erheblich länger durchhält. Eine gewisse Streuung gibts natürlich immer, aber kein Hersteller wäre so doof die Garantie so auszulegen, dass große Mengen an Akkus da tatsächlich ausfallen. Rein imagemäßig wäre das ja auch ein Supergau (man denke nur wie lange Opel nach den Qualitätsproblemen der Lopez-Ära in den 90ern gebraucht hat um imagemäßig wieder in die Spur zu kommen, Ford hatte in den 80ern auch so seine Themen - das hängt ewig nach und hat meist mit der realen Situation nichts zu tun).

Was ein Akku neu kostet, kannst du gerne selbst googeln. ist aber völlig uninteressant. Weil interessant wird es erst, wenn er kaputt ist und was er dann kostet weiß aktuell niemand.


----------



## Kuhprah (30. November 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wie lange geben die Hersteller denn Garantie auf die Akkus?
> Was kostet nun z.B. ein neuer Akku für einen Opel Corsa-E, oder ein VW ID.3 oder ein Tesla (preiswertestes Modell)?



Ich hab auf meinem Akku 8 Jahre ohne km-Beschränkung. Also ob ich 50.000 fahre, oder er nach 600.000 kaputt ghet, solange das in den ersten 8 Jahren passiert is mir das egal 
Was ein Neuer Tesla-Akku kostet weiss niemand, da noch nie jemand einen bezahlen musste. Die ersten ausgelieferten Autos fallen erst in den nächsten Monaten aus der Garantie raus, ab dann wird es erst echte Preise geben.
Und auch sonst liest man eigentlich sehr wenig von wirklich defekten Akkus. Die Dinger scheinen wirklich zu halten. Jaguar gibt zum Beispiel sogar ne Garantie auf die Kapazität. Wenn man in 8 Jahren mehr als 30% verliert gibts nen neuen Akku.


----------



## Zappaesk (30. November 2020)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Jaguar gibt zum Beispiel sogar ne Garantie auf die Kapazität. Wenn man in 8 Jahren mehr als 30% verliert gibts nen neuen Akku.



Ja, das ist marktüblich.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. Dezember 2020)

Ok, ich habe auch schon versucht Akkupreise zu ergoogeln, aber wenig brauchbare Werte gefunden, irgendwo stand zwar zwischen ca. 9-18k €, also wäre ein Akkudefekt nach Ablauf der Garantie in manchem E-Auto ein wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden?
Natürlich muß man die Kosten bei einem Verbrenner gegenrechnen, da geht ja über die Jahre wahrscheinlich deutlich mehr kaputt und muß getauscht werden, wenn auch nicht unbedingt direkt am Motorblock, aber 9-18k € käme oft ja einem Motor+Getriebetausch gleich, bei Kleinwagen würden Motor und Getriebe zusammen wahrscheinlich sogar deutlich weniger zusammen kosten.

Nochmal eine Frage zum Umgang mit Elektroautos, ist es richtig, daß man diese gar nicht warmfahren muß oder sollte?
Kann man also bei -10°C einsteigen, starten und mit Vollgas und voller Drehzahl losfahren, oder gibts dann wie beim Verbrenner auch verstärkten Verschleiß?

Muß man E-Autos eingentlich wenn sie nagelneu sind auch nicht einfahren (abgesehen von den Bremsen vielleicht)?


----------



## Threshold (1. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Nochmal eine Frage zum Umgang mit Elektroautos, ist es richtig, daß man diese gar nicht warmfahren muß oder sollte?
> Kann man also bei -10°C einsteigen, starten und mit Vollgas und voller Drehzahl losfahren, oder gibts dann wie beim Verbrenner auch verstärkten Verschleiß?


Volle Drehzahl?
Hast du eigentlich jemals schon ein Elektroauto gefahren?
Ich hab einen Renault Zoe und fahre einfach los. Wenns kalt ist, mache ich die Sitzheizung und Lenkradheizung an.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Volle Drehzahl?



Ich meinte halt die Gänge voll auszudrehen, oder gibts bei E-Antrieb nur einen Gang?
Aber auch den könnte man dann voll ausdrehen zumindest wenn kein Tempolimit im Wege steht und die Verkehrssituation es erlaubt.
Auch ein E-Motor hat doch Drehzahl, könnte doch also sein, daß auch da Teile sich erst langsam erwärmen sollten, bevor man sie mit Volllast fordert?


----------



## Zappaesk (1. Dezember 2020)

Du kannst net Akkupreise von heute für einen möglichen Akkudefekt in x Jahren heranziehen. Das ist Unsinn. Abgesehen davon verstehe ich auch nicht warum du dich an nem Akkudefekt so hoch ziehst. 
Ja, das kann prinzipiell passieren und wird irgendwann auftreten und wird vermutlich teuer sein. Nur deutet eigentlich nichts darauf hin,warum das kritischer sein sollte wie andere teure Defekte wie sie an anderen Autos auch vorkommen.

Einfahren muss man E-Autos genausowenig wie Verbrenner. Der Mythos ist wohl nicht tot zu kriegen...

Warmfahren ist auch nicht, der Wirkungsgrad ist so hoch, dass da der Motor eh nicht so schnell, wenn überhaupt, warm wird. Klar, das Getriebe wird warum und es schadet sicher nichts, da nicht gleich alles abzuverlangen. Aber so kritisch ist das nicht. Hier gilt wie immer, dass der gesunde Menschenverstand weiterhilft.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. Dezember 2020)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Einfahren muss man E-Autos genausowenig wie Verbrenner. Der Mythos ist wohl nicht tot zu kriegen...



Darüber kann man jetzt aber echt diskutieren, da gehen die Meinungen echt auseinander!
Früher z.B. mußte ein Verbrennungsmotor eingefahren werden, sonst hatte er später Probleme oder hielt nicht lange, heute sagen immer noch einige KFZ-Leute, daß es besser wäre vorsichtig einzufahren, wenn auch nicht mehr so wichtig wie es früher war.
Manche machen es auch einfach nicht, es scheint heute nicht mehr so wichtig bzw. nicht mehr so zwingend erforderlich zu sein wie früher, aber verkehrt ist es auch heute sicherlich nicht und sorgt mitunter für ein längeres Motorleben und weniger Verschleiß.
Der Grund ist, daß sich die mechanischen beweglichen Teile erst aufeinander einlaufen müssen.


----------



## Zappaesk (1. Dezember 2020)

Einfahren, und da sind dich die Motoren Entwickler die ich kenne einig, ist heute nicht mehr nötig. Steht auch in den Bedienungsanleitungen der Autos nicht mehr drin.
Abweichende Meinungen hierzu gibt's, normalerweise alles eben Laien, die sich für Experten halten... 

Ich kenne auch Leute, die nach 10tkm Einlauf ihr Getriebe Öl wechseln, um dem was gutes zu tun... Einige davon kommen dann in die Werkstatt weil das Auto nicht mehr richtig schaltet.

Nur weil irgendwelche Freaks das für richtig halten wirds nicht gleich notwendig.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. Dezember 2020)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Einfahren, und da sind dich die Motoren Entwickler die ich kenne einig, ist heute nicht mehr nötig. Steht auch in den Bedienungsanleitungen der Autos nicht mehr drin.
> Abweichende Meinungen hierzu gibt's, normalerweise alles eben Laien, die sich für Experten halten...








						Auto einfahren: So machst du es richtig
					

Auch heutzutage ist es noch wichtig, ein neues Autos optimal einzufahren. Entdecke in unserem Ratgeber alle Infos und Tipps, die dabei zu beachten sind.



					www.autoscout24.de
				




Und hier mal Punkt 4 lesen:








						Neuwagen gekauft? 5 Dinge, die Sie beachten sollten – von Auto einfahren bis Zubehör | BMW.com
					

Ist es heutzutage noch nötig, ein Auto einzufahren? Und wo deponiert man den Fahrzeugbrief am besten? Antworten auf diese Fragen und weitere wichtige Tipps für die ersten Kilometer mit Ihrem neuen Auto erhalten Sie hier!




					www.bmw.com
				






Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich kenne auch Leute, die nach 10tkm Einlauf ihr Getriebe Öl wechseln, um dem was gutes zu tun... Einige davon kommen dann in die Werkstatt weil das Auto nicht mehr richtig schaltet.



Wo ist da bitte der Zusammenhang?


----------



## Threshold (1. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich meinte halt die Gänge voll auszudrehen, oder gibts bei E-Antrieb nur einen Gang?


tu dir selbst mal einen Gefallen und fahr ein Elektroauto zur Probe.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> tu dir selbst mal einen Gefallen und fahr ein Elektroauto zur Probe.



Das hab ich auch vor, sobald es für mich ein ernsthaftes Thema wird wieder ein Auto anzuschaffen.


----------



## Zappaesk (1. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Auto einfahren: So machst du es richtig
> 
> 
> Auch heutzutage ist es noch wichtig, ein neues Autos optimal einzufahren. Entdecke in unserem Ratgeber alle Infos und Tipps, die dabei zu beachten sind.
> ...


Naja den ADAC kann man ohnehin nicht ernst nehmen. Damit beschäftige ich mich nicht.

Das BMW das noch als Empfehlung drin hat (und nicht wie früher als "Gesetz") zeigt schon, dass es nicht mehr nötig ist. Rede doch mal mit ein paar Motorenentwicklern, die sagen dir schon was nötig ist und was nicht, der verlinkte Text kommt ja von der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und nicht aus der Entwicklung.

Bei Opel und soweit ich es in Erinnerung habe Audi steht, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, jedenfalls schon seit Jahren kein solcher Hinweis mehr in der Bedienungsanleitung. Nagel mich nicht fest, aber ich meine da in den letzten Autowechseln (ich habe alle 3 Jahre ein neues Auto) nichts davon gelesen zu haben. 

Der Zusammenhang ist zum Ölwechsel ist, dass es viele Mythen ums Einfahren gibt, von sogenannten Experten und Autoliebhabern gehegt und gepflegt, die aber nichts mit irgendwelchen Notwendigkeiten zu tun haben.

Schwierig ist eben, dass die meisten gar keine Experten kennen und eben ihre Meinung nicht an der Realität abnullen können.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch vor, sobald es für mich ein ernsthaftes Thema wird wieder ein Auto anzuschaffen.


Dann kannst bis dahin ja noch das offenbar wahnsinnig dringende Thema Akkudefekt in aller epischen Breite diskutieren!


----------



## Painkiller (1. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> tu dir selbst mal einen Gefallen und fahr ein Elektroauto zur Probe.


Ich kann das jedem nur empfehlen. Ist eine klasse Erfahrung finde ich!  
Mein nächstes Auto wird aller Voraussicht nach auch ein Tesla werden. Um´s aufladen muss ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Zuhause nutze ich den PV-Strom und in der Arbeit auch. Und ein Supercharger steht auch quasi in der Nachbarschaft.  Bin aber echt gespannt was da die nächsten Jahre noch so alles kommt.


----------



## Threshold (1. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch vor, sobald es für mich ein ernsthaftes Thema wird wieder ein Auto anzuschaffen.


Nö, einfach mal eins fahren. Du gehst zum Autohändler und fragst nach einem Elektrofahrzeug, weil dich das Thema interessiert und dann kannst du eins fahren.
Ich hab nichts anderes gemacht.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. Dezember 2020)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Dann kannst bis dahin ja noch das offenbar wahnsinnig dringende Thema Akkudefekt in aller epischen Breite diskutieren!



Es geht ja gar nichtmal um einen Akkudefekt, sondern einfach um die Alterung des Akkus und den irgendwann notwendig werdenden Tausch, wenn das Auto über 10 Jahre alt ist, denn ich kann mir nicht alle 3 oder auch 8 Jahre mal eben einfach so ein neues Auto kaufen.
Für mich zählt womit ich langfristig am günstigsten fahre bei trotzdem noch möglichst hohem Fahrspaß (Beschleunigung und Durchzug). Mit Langfristig meine ich durchaus über 10 Jahre gerechnet, vielleicht auch 20 Jahre, aber das kann ich im Vorfeld nicht genau festlegen.
Auf jeden Fall werde ich sicherlich nie ein Vielfahrer, das Auto wird wohl maximal 2-3 mal pro Woche genutzt und dann vielleicht maximal 30 km am Stück gefahren, vielleicht aber auch weniger.
Ab und an kommt dann vielleicht mal eine Kurzreise hinzu, vielleicht 2-3 mal im Jahr mit jeweils rund 600-700 km.


----------



## Zappaesk (1. Dezember 2020)

Dann mach Carsharing und kauf dir kein Auto mit dem du nicht fährst!  Du wohnst doch in der Stadt, da geht sowas doch problemlos. Es geht sogar hier auf dem Land, hier stehen in jedem Kaff 2-3  Zoes rum, die genau auf so Leute wie dich warten!

Alleine die Fixkosten eines Autos sind so hoch, dass es sich nur lohnt, wenn es auch bewegt wird. Ökologisch ist es ebenfalls nicht wirklich so nen Bock zu kaufen und dann nie zu fahren.  Mieten oder eben Carsharing ist da definitiv billiger!

Abgesehen davon, wenn du keine hundert km in der Woche fährst musst dir um Alterung des Akkus keine Gedanken machen. Selbst wenn der die Hälfte seiner Kapazität verlieren sollte, reichts für 30km pro Fahrt immer noch locker über die ganze Woche und laden kannst in den Tagen an denen das Ding steht.

Klar für 600km Trips musst dann ggf 2x statt 1x laden, aber wegen 3x im Jahr ne halbe Stunde länger an ner Ladestation zu sein würde ich mir keinen Kopf machen. Zur Not fährt man eben mit dem Zug!

A popros Durchzug und Beschleunigung. Der Hauptpunkt ist das Ansprechverhalten, danach sind 100kW Verbrenner so gut oder schlecht wie 100kW E-Motor. Die Physik ist dieselbe und zum Beschleunigen brauchts halt Leistung.


----------



## Painkiller (1. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall werde ich sicherlich nie ein Vielfahrer, das Auto wird wohl maximal 2-3 mal pro Woche genutzt und dann vielleicht maximal 30 km am Stück gefahren, vielleicht aber auch weniger.
> Ab und an kommt dann vielleicht mal eine Kurzreise hinzu, vielleicht 2-3 mal im Jahr mit jeweils rund 600-700 km.


Wäre Car-Sharing da keine bessere Option für dich?

Edit. zu langsam


----------



## Tim1974 (1. Dezember 2020)

Solange ich in der Großstadt wohne, macht es wirklich kaum Sinn für mich wieder ein Auto zu kaufen, aber das kann sich auch in absehbarer Zeit ändern.
Ein Daily-Driver werde ich aber vermutlich nie brauchen, selbst wenn ich auf dem Land wohne, muß ich nicht 3 mal die Woche einkaufen fahren.

Schade finde ich nach wie vor, daß Autofahren immer noch so teuer ist, egal ob elektrisch oder mit Verbrenner.
Das es anscheinend nicht möglich ist, für sagen wir mal 60-70 € im Monat zu fahren (also Versicherung+Steuer+Benzin oder Strom).
Ich hatte gehofft, das der Elektroantrieb hier deutliche Vorteile bietet, aber das tut er wohl auch nur so lange, wie man nicht den eventuellen Zweitakku auf die monatlichen Kosten mit umlegt, oder den Akku gleich least...


----------



## Zappaesk (1. Dezember 2020)

Ich würde sicherheitshalber gleich noch 2 Reserveakkus mit in die Kalkulation mit rein nehmen...

Warum sollte Autofahren so billig werden?


----------



## Tim1974 (1. Dezember 2020)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Warum sollte Autofahren so billig werden?



Damit es sich *jeder* guten Gewissens leisten kann?
Das wäre zumindest sozial gerecht, aber was ist heutzutage schon gerecht...? 

Interessant zum Thema Kosten pro km finde ich diese Seite:


			https://www.adac.de/_mmm/pdf/autokostenuebersicht_47085.pdf
		


Da sind auch die Elektrokleinwagen erheblich teurer pro km als der Dacia Sandero Sce75, nur als Beispiel.


----------



## Zappaesk (1. Dezember 2020)

Heutzutage ist es erheblich gerechter als es zu 99% der Menschheitsgeschichte je war...

Mit Gerechtigkeit hat das Thema Autofahren gar nichts zu tun. Das Leben ist aber ohnehin nie gerecht. Das sollte dir Mit Ende 40 mittlerweile klar geworden sein.

Beim Thema Autokosten macht es natürlich keinerlei Sinn Äpfel mit Birnen zu vergleichen.

BTW mein Corsa kostet mich real 18 Cent pro Kilometer...


----------



## Tim1974 (1. Dezember 2020)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Heutzutage ist es erheblich gerechter als es zu 99% der Menschheitsgeschichte je war...



Ich würde vom Gefühl her sagen, in den 80ern und 90ern Jahren des letzten Jahrhunderts war es aber noch gerechter.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Beim Thema Autokosten macht es natürlich keinerlei Sinn Äpfel mit Birnen zu vergleichen.



Vergleiche hinken oft, und ein 7k-11k € Auto mit einem 30k € Auto zu vergleichen ist natürlich in mehrerleihinsicht unfair.

Allerdings haben sicher nur die wenigsten das Glück eine PV-Anlage zu haben und darüber kostenlos das Auto laden zu können. So eine Anlage kostet ja auch mal eben annähernd das gleiche wie ein Corsa-E ohne E-Prämie, genau genommen müßte man dann auch den Preis für die PV-Anlage und des Speichers mit einrechnen in die km-Fahrkosten.

 Ich glaube der ADAC kommt in dem von mir verlinkten PDF auf etwa 40 Cent pro km beim Zoe, beim Dacia Sandero TCe90/100 auf etwa 29 Cent obwohl das Auto in der Anschaffung nur etwa die Hälfte kostet.
In der Beschleunigung ist der Zoe und der Corsa-E erstrecht natürlich deutlich schneller als der Sandero TCe90, in der Höchstgeschwindigkeit sieht es dann genau umgekehrt aus, auch wenn das natürlich weniger wichtig ist.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> BTW mein Corsa kostet mich real 18 Cent pro Kilometer...



Nochmal eine Frage zum Aufladen, stimmt es, daß der Corsa-E nur zweipolig aufladen kann, sofern man nicht den Schnellladeanschluss nutzt und damit die Aufladesäulen theoretisch beschädigen kann?


----------



## Zappaesk (1. Dezember 2020)

Also ich lade weder mein Auto über meine PV Anlage, noch kostet so eine auch nur annähernd dasselbe wie ein Corsa ohne Prämie. Ich kenne das aktuelle Preisgefüge nicht, aber es dürfte weniger als die Hälfte sein.

Und nein, der Corsa beschädigt keine Ladesäulen...  

Und wenn für dich, die vergleichsparameter eines Autos, Preis, Beschleunigung und Höchstgeschwindigkeit sind, bist du offenbar in den gerechten 70ern und 80ern hängen geblieben und spielst noch Auto Quartett!


----------



## Kuhprah (1. Dezember 2020)

Ich würde da auch nen Carsharing-System nehmen. Mein E-Auto hab ich übrigens von Anfang an ganz normal bewegt. Klar, nicht gleich Vollstoff (okay, ganz kurz mal wollte ich doch  ) sondern einfach normal fahren.
Und jetzt im Winter schnell via App das Auto vorheizen 5 Minuten, dann is es kuschelig warm und los gefahren.
Bei den Akkus bin ich echt gespannt wie es weiter geht. Mein jetziger mit 100kWh rennt immer noch 1A, was ich beim nächsten Auto dann nehmen werde weiss ich aber noch nicht. Einer mit T drauf wird es zwar nicht mehr aber ich denke dass auch Audi oder Jaguar da nicht schlecht dabei sind.
Aber kleiner will ich eigentlich nicht, die 500km Reichweite sind für mich so ein Wert der okay ist.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. Dezember 2020)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Also ich lade weder mein Auto über meine PV Anlage, noch kostet so eine auch nur annähernd dasselbe wie ein Corsa ohne Prämie. Ich kenne das aktuelle Preisgefüge nicht, aber es dürfte weniger als die Hälfte sein.



Ich kenne das auch aus praktischer Erfahrung, die Dinger kosten etwa 20k € mit rund 9,5 KW/h Maximalleistung, es gibt allerdings verschiedene Modelle, durch die der Preis dann sicherliche etwas variiert, auch gibt es sicherlich Billigmodule vielleicht aus China oder so, die den Preis dann noch etwas drücken können.
Man kann so eine Anlage auch mit gut 100 € pro Monat haben, dann zahlt man die Raten aber etwa 20 Jahre lang und die erhöhen sich dann noch weiter.
Allerdings bekommt man auch da sicherlich eine ordentliche Förderung vom Staat mit dazu, ich weiß allerdings nicht auswendig wie hoch die ausfällt und wie lange es die noch gibt.

Mein Fazit bis jetzt ist jedenfalls, um den Bogen zurück zum E-Auto zu bekommen, ohne staatliche Förderung sehe ich da keine besonders kosteneffiziente Lösung nach heutigem Stand der Technik.
Auch mit der Förderung macht es nicht für jeden Sinn, ein gewisser Enthusiasmus sollte vorhanden sein und auch die Bereitschaft und Möglichkeit für den Fall der Fälle finanziell gerüstet zu sein, wenn der Akku den Geist auf gibt und die Garantie schon abgelaufen ist.
Allerdings kann man natürlich auch außerhalb der Garantie einen gerissenen Zahnriemen oder Steuerkette haben und der Hersteller verweigert die Kulanz, aber das sind dann meist bei weitem keine 10k € für einen AT-Motor bei einem Kleinwagen.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Und nein, der Corsa beschädigt keine Ladesäulen...



Hätte mich auch gewundert, in einem Testvideo vom Elektro-Peugeot wurde so ein Spruch richtung Corsa-E losgelassen, ist halt nicht immer leicht beurteilen zu können, was Unsinn ist und was nicht, wenn man nicht vom Fach ist.



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Ich würde da auch nen Carsharing-System nehmen.



Sicherlich wäre das momentan die günstigere Option für mich, aber was ist wenn ich mitten in der Nacht plötzlich fahren muß und das ganz schnell?
Oder wenn ich wie eigentlich geplant aus der Stadt raus ziehe und dann in ländlicher Gegend wohne, wo die Autodichte nicht so hoch ist, daß an der nächsten Ecke ein E-Auto zum Carsharing wartet?


----------



## Kuhprah (1. Dezember 2020)

Ich glaub bei Smart kostet ein neuer 30kWh Akku um die 4.000 oder 5000€. Ausser du willst ihn einfach so kaufen, dann nehmen sie 17.000  
War mal glaub nen Artikel in der "Fachpresse"... hat sich dann raus gestellt dass beim Defekt im Austausch die Sache durchaus zahlbar ist.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. Dezember 2020)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> hat sich dann raus gestellt dass beim Defekt im Austausch die Sache durchaus zahlbar ist.



Ich hoffe es!
Wobei ich 5k € immer noch als heftig empfinde für den Akku, aber gut, ist wohl subjektiv.

Vielleicht kommen ja in den nächsten Jahren günstigere und länger haltbare Akkus, wo man 10 Jahr oder mehr Garantie drauf bekommt.

Gibt es eigentlich Verschleiß an den Elektromotoren selbst, oder halten die ewig (deutlich länger als gute Verbrenner, die gut behandelt wurden)?

Ich hab mal Fotos vom Motorraum von E-Autos gesehen, irgenwie sieht das für mich fast so aus, als wäre da ein 3-Zylinder-Reihenmotor verbaut, dabei war ich so naiv und dachte jedes angetriebene Rad hätte direkt an der Radnabe einen eigenen E-Motor.

Außerdem sieht es so aus, als gäbe es trotzdem noch eine konventionelle Autobatterie (Blei-Akku), stimmt das oder sieht das nur so aus?
Falls ja, wozu braucht man einen Blei-Akku, wenn der Vortrieb aus über 300 kg schweren Lithiumzellen kommt?


----------



## Zappaesk (2. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es!
> Wobei ich 5k € immer noch als heftig empfinde für den Akku, aber gut, ist wohl subjektiv.



Was kostet denn ein Austauschmotor beim Verbrenner? Es gibt bei jedweder Antriebsart Schäden, die zum wirtschaftlichen Totalschaden führen können. Ich glaube es ist für alle hier beteiligten unklar warum du dich so an dem Akku aufhängst. Getreu dem Motto, ich kenne es nicht, kann es nicht einschätzen, also muss es kritisch sein...



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommen ja in den nächsten Jahren günstigere und länger haltbare Akkus, wo man 10 Jahr oder mehr Garantie drauf bekommt.



Ja klar kommen bessere und billigere Akkus, bloß sehe ich den Zusammenhang mit einer Garantieverlängerung nicht. Du bekommst je nach Hersteller ja aktuell beim Verbrenner auch keine 10 Jahre Garantie, obwohl der das locker kann. Da müsstest du nach deiner Logik ja auch in jedwede Preisdiskussion immer einen Ersatzmotor und ein Ersatzgetriebe mit einkalkulieren...



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich Verschleiß an den Elektromotoren selbst, oder halten die ewig (deutlich länger als gute Verbrenner, die gut behandelt wurden)?



Der E Motor sollte eher länger halten. 

Wobei mich schon interessieren würde wie du einen Verbrenner gut behandelst... Eigentlich muss man den einfach nur normal fahren und er hält. Ich habe früher, als ich noch eigene Autos hatte, jedenfalls nichts spezielles gemacht u.a. Ölwechsel (zwischendurch nur nachgekippt) nur alle Jubeljahre und die Motoren haben dennoch ewig gehalten. Da waren Jahre dabei, in denen ich fast ausschließlich Kurzstrecken gefahren bin.  Ein Verbrenner ist nicht besonders empfindlich und braucht auch keine besondere Behandlung. Einfach fahren und gut ist - dafür sind sie gemacht. Aber klar, was ist schon meine praktische Erfahrung gegen dein angelesenes Wissen...



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal Fotos vom Motorraum von E-Autos gesehen, irgenwie sieht das für mich fast so aus, als wäre da ein 3-Zylinder-Reihenmotor verbaut



Das sagt eigentlich alles über dein Wissen aus...


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Hätte mich auch gewundert, in einem Testvideo vom Elektro-Peugeot wurde so ein Spruch richtung Corsa-E losgelassen, ist halt nicht immer leicht beurteilen zu können, was Unsinn ist und was nicht, wenn man nicht vom Fach ist.


Der Peugeot 208 Elektro und der Corsa Elektro sind ja baugleich. Also gleiche Technik.
Das bedeutet als, dass der Tester offenbar keine ahnung hat.
Aber so ist das eben, wenn man sich an Verbrennungsmotoren klammert, obwohl sie schon vor Jahrzehnten hätten entsorgt werden sollten.


----------



## Tim1974 (2. Dezember 2020)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Was kostet denn ein Austauschmotor beim Verbrenner?



Das ist sehr unterschiedlich, kann heute auch so bei 4k € los gehen und auch teurer werden, selbst bei Kleinwagen und 3-Zylindern.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Es gibt bei jedweder Antriebsart Schäden, die zum wirtschaftlichen Totalschaden führen können. Ich glaube es ist für alle hier beteiligten unklar warum du dich so an dem Akku aufhängst. Getreu dem Motto, ich kenne es nicht, kann es nicht einschätzen, also muss es kritisch sein...



Ein vernünftiger Verbrennungsmotor, der gut gepflegt wird (jährliche Ölwechsel mit dem empfohlenen Öl, schonendes Einfahren und Warmfahren, nicht nur Kurzstreckenbetrieb usw.) kann locker 20 Jahre und mehr halten, ohne das was größeres drann kaputt geht.
Einen Akku nach heutiger Technik möchte ich mal nach 20 Jahren Betrieb sehen.
Der Entscheidene Unterschied ist wohl aber, daß ein Akku definitiv und ständig altert und irgendwann zwingend unbrauchbar wird, egal ob nun nach 8, 10, 15 oder 20 Jahren, ein gepflegter Verbrennungsmotor, kann auch länger halten und wenn was kaputt geht, muß das nicht gleich den gesamten Motor betreffen.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wobei mich schon interessieren würde wie du einen Verbrenner gut behandelst...



Eingefahren hab ich noch keinen, weil ich nie einen Neuwagen hatte.
Aber ich hab den Motor* immer*, also bei jeder Fahrt schonend warm gefahren, also zumindest bis die Kühlwassertemperatur (Öltemperaturanzeigen sind ja nicht in jedem Auto verbaut)  richtig warm war, also an dem Punkt wo die Lüfter sich einschalten, bin ich nie über 3000 U/min gefahren und hab auch nie Vollgas gegeben.
An jedem Tag an dem ich das Auto genutzt habe, bin ich am Ende eine längere Strecke gefahren, damit der Motor richtig durchgewärmt war, bevor er wieder für teils ca. 7-14 Tage abgestellt wurde.
Das Öl wurde mindestens alle 2 Jahre, meist einmal im Jahr gewechselt, auch wenn ich mal nur 1000 km im Jahr gefahren bin.
Es wurde immer das beste Öl verwendet, also z.B. Mobil1 (0W40).
Luftfilter, Ölfilter, Zündkerzen und alle weiteren Verschleißteile wurden wie vorgeschrieben gewechselt und gewartet, ebenso der Zahnriemen oder Steuerkette.
Kühlwasser wurde immer auf Maximalstand gehalten und mindestens einmal im Jahr auf Frostschutz geprüft und ggf. aufgefüllt.
Getankt habe ich außerdem fast immer 98 Oktan und nur Markenbenzin.

Allerdings merke ich beim Schreiben gerade, wieviel Aufwand und Kosten das waren, daß sind ja auch die Gründe, warum ich mich nun für Elektroantriebe interessiere, abgesehen vom Aufladen wird das sicherlich wesentlich weniger nerven, wenn man es mit der Pflege so genau nimmt wie ich.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das sagt eigentlich alles über dein Wissen aus...



Wenn du es soviel genauer weißt, darfst du es ja gerne näher erklären!


----------



## JoM79 (2. Dezember 2020)

Warum vergleichst du immer wieder den Akku mit dem Motor? 
Selbst wenn nach 10 Jahren ein neuer Akku fällig wird, rechne mal die Wartungskosten eines Verbrenners gegen.


----------



## Tim1974 (2. Dezember 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn nach 10 Jahren ein neuer Akku fällig wird, rechne mal die Wartungskosten eines Verbrenners gegen.



Ja stimmt, das müßte man ausrechnen um es genau vergleichen zu können.

Pauschal rechne ich einfach mal so:
Verbrennungsmotor: 10x Wartung (Ölwechsel, Filterwechsel, ab und zu Zündkerzenwechsel, eventuell auch mal ein neuer Turbolader, Arbeitslohn für die Wartung und Instandhaltung) + Preisdifferenz für Benzin gegenüber Strom für ca. 5000 Km pro Jahr.
Allerdings müßte man da die aktuellen Preise für Wartung usw. wissen, die je nach Hersteller unterschiedlich hoch ausfallen, außerdem müßte man die jährlichen Wartungskosten beim Elektroantrieb kennen.


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> außerdem müßte man die jährlichen Wartungskosten beim Elektroantrieb kennen.


Kann ich dir sagen. Der Motor muss nicht gewartet werden. Die Bremsen verschleißen weniger als bei Verbrenner.
ansonsten Reifen und Konsorten.
Das Problem des elektroautos ist halt sein im Vergleich höherer Anschaffungspreis.
Das muss man eben kalkulieren, wenn man sich sowas anschaffen will.
Ich z.B. habe das Glück, dass ich mein auto in der firma kostenfrei aufladen kann.


----------



## Tim1974 (2. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kann ich dir sagen. Der Motor muss nicht gewartet werden. Die Bremsen verschleißen weniger als bei Verbrenner.
> ansonsten Reifen und Konsorten.



Viele Fragen werden auch von Google beantwortet, merke ich gerade und lese mir ein wenig Hintergrundwissen an. Allerdings habe ich noch nicht klären können, ob E-Autos immer Li-Ionen-Akkus verwenden oder ob auch noch Blei-Säure/Gel-Akkus zu Einsatz kommen und sei es nur als Versorgungsbatterie für die Boardelektronik, denn auf den Motorraumbildern, die ich bisher gesehen habe, sieht es mir so aus, als wäre da auch noch eine herkömmliche Blei-Säure-Batterie mit zwei Polen verbaut, allerdings verkapselt, daher kann ich nicht sehen, was da drunter ist.

Gibt es noch andere Fahrbatterien für Elektroautos, als Li-Ionen?

Edit:
Ich sehe gerade, ein Teil der Fragen beantwortet das hier:








						Technik erklärt: Warum E-Autos eine 12-Volt-Batterie brauchen
					

Tesla, Taycan, oder ID.3: Alle aktuellen Elektroautos haben neben einem riesigen Antriebs-Akku auch eine 12 Volt-Batterie. Warum? Um Starthilfe zu geben? Die wahren Gründe.




					www.auto-motor-und-sport.de


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> sieht es mir so aus, als wäre da auch noch eine herkömmliche Blei-Säure-Batterie mit zwei Polen verbaut, allerdings verkapselt, daher kann ich nicht sehen, was da drunter ist.


Ist auch so. Die Akkus liefern ja nur den Strom für den Antrieb. Für die Versorgung der Geräte, die ja mit 12 Volt laufen, brauchst du weiterhin eine ganz normale 12 Volt Batterie.


----------



## Zappaesk (2. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Eingefahren hab ich noch keinen, weil ich nie einen Neuwagen hatte.
> Aber ich hab den Motor* immer*, also bei jeder Fahrt schonend warm gefahren, also zumindest bis die Kühlwassertemperatur (Öltemperaturanzeigen sind ja nicht in jedem Auto verbaut)  richtig warm war, also an dem Punkt wo die Lüfter sich einschalten, bin ich nie über 3000 U/min gefahren und hab auch nie Vollgas gegeben.
> An jedem Tag an dem ich das Auto genutzt habe, bin ich am Ende eine längere Strecke gefahren, damit der Motor richtig durchgewärmt war, bevor er wieder für teils ca. 7-14 Tage abgestellt wurde.
> Das Öl wurde mindestens alle 2 Jahre, meist einmal im Jahr gewechselt, auch wenn ich mal nur 1000 km im Jahr gefahren bin.
> ...



Das ist nicht nur sehr teuer, sondern größtenteils auch nicht nötig:

Das beste Öl muss es nicht sein, sondern das empfohlene, jährliche Ölwechsel sind unnötig und vor allem ein Zugeständnis an die Werkstätten seitens der Hersteller.
Das Auto zum Spaß rumzufahren, nur dass es richtig warm wird, ist nicht nur unnötig, sondern auch verboten.
Superplus Benzin ist ebenfalls nur da sinnvoll, wo es empfohlen wird, Markenbenzin ist ebenfalls nicht nötig.
Kühlwasser auf Maximalstand, kann man machen, kostet nichts, ist aber auch nicht notwendig. Wenns zu wenig wird, bekommt man das ja angezeigt. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass ein Nachfüllen bei einem meiner Autos jemals nötig war... da kann aber auch die Vergreisung bei mir dran schuld sein.
Beim Warmfahren kann man durchaus Vollgas geben, sollte allerdings hohe Drehzahlen meiden. 

Wie gesagt, ganz normal mit dem Auto fahren reicht völlig! Klar Wartung sollte man nicht vernachlässigen, insbesondere der Verschleißteile, aber besonderes Öl oder besonderes Benzin ist jedenfalls rausgeschmissenes Geld!


----------



## DARPA (2. Dezember 2020)

Das große Thema lautet Energiewende. Und die kostet zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt Geld - sprich Mehrkosten, welche wie gewohnt auf den Verbraucher umgelegt werden.

Außerdem kann man den Vergleich zwischen Verbrennungs- und Elektromotor nicht rein monetär betrachten. Wer heute in einen Elektroantrieb investiert, macht das sicher auch aus Interesse an neue Technologien bzw. dem Willen, diese voran zu bringen sowie teilweise aus ökologischen Prinzipien.

Die Politik dahinter nervt mich noch. Grade wenn ich solche Aktionen wie bei VW sehe, wo Hybrid-Modelle, bei denen der E-motor maximal nen Checklisten-Feature ist, zu unverschämt günstigen Leasingangeboten rausgehauen werden. Gefördert vom Bund. Zusätzlich darf man kostenlos parken (ein riesen Faktor in div. Großstädten).
Die Modelle landen dann reihenweise bei Vertretern, die dann 1x elektrisch fahren und danach nie wieder. Nach 2 Jahren werden sie wieder abgestoßen. Und das ist Realtität, ich denk mir das nicht aus.
Nur damit Vorgaben der Regierung eingehalten werden. 

Naja, rein als Produkt finde ich E-Antriebe ganz interessant. Besonders 1 paddle driving war eine besondere Erfahrung (höhö) für mich. Hat richtig Bock gemacht.


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> Die Politik dahinter nervt mich noch. Grade wenn ich solche Aktionen wie bei VW sehe, wo Hybrid-Modelle, bei denen der E-motor maximal nen Checklisten-Feature ist, zu unverschämt günstigen Leasingangeboten rausgehauen werden. Gefördert vom Bund. Zusätzlich darf man kostenlos parken (ein riesen Faktor in div. Großstädten).
> Die Modelle landen dann reihenweise bei Vertretern, die dann 1x elektrisch fahren und danach nie wieder. Nach 2 Jahren werden sie wieder abgestoßen. Und das ist Realtität, ich denk mir das nicht aus.
> Nur damit Vorgaben der Regierung eingehalten werden.


Da haben die Lobbyisten wieder zugeschlagen. Eigentlich sollten rein Elektroautos subventioniert werden. Da deutsche autobauer sowas aber nicht haben, haben sie die Hybrid Dinger mit in den Vertrag gedrückt und jetzt darf jeder, der sich den Kram nicht kaufen kann oder will den Unsinn mit seinem Geld unterstützen.


----------



## Tim1974 (2. Dezember 2020)

Eigentlich brauch ich ja nur warten, bis die Akkus in Großserie produziert werden und dann statt sagen wir mal rund 10 tausend € nur noch 3 tausend € kosten, was sich dann sofort beim Kauf prositiv auf den Preis auswirkt und ebenso im Falle eines Akkutausches nach etwa 10 Jahren.
Da ich eh noch Zeit habe mit dem Autokauf, ist das für mich kein Problem.
Weiß jemand wie lange es die hohen Prämien beim Kauf von Elektroautos denn noch gibt?
Werden die in 2-3 Jahren nicht mehr da sein?
Dann würde das Auto ja plötzlich um rund 10 tausend € teurer werden und für mich nichtmehr interessant sein.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie lange es die hohen Prämien beim Kauf von Elektroautos denn noch gibt?
> Werden die in 2-3 Jahren nicht mehr da sein?
> Dann würde das Auto ja plötzlich um rund 10 tausend € teurer werden und für mich nichtmehr interessant sein.







__





						elektro prämie wie lange - Google Suche
					





					www.google.com
				



Deine Eigeninitiative geht irgendwie immer noch gegen Null.


----------



## Tim1974 (2. Dezember 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> elektro prämie wie lange - Google Suche  Deine Eigeninitiative geht irgendwie immer noch gegen Null.



Wäre es nicht einfacher gewesen "bis Ende 2025" zu tippen, als das? 

Mit der mangelnden Eigeninitiative hattest du hier zwar recht, aber da hier Elektroauto-erfahrene-Nutzer am schreiben sind, hätte man auch die Zahl schnell nenne können, wenn man sie eh weiß, wovon ich mal fest ausgehe.


Um jetzt wieder zu technischen Fragen zurück zu kehren, gibt es eigentlich schon einen Ausblick, was nach Li-Ionen-Akkus kommt?
Hat man da schon Pläne Akkus zu bauen, die nicht so gefährlich brennen und explodieren können und dennoch bessere Langzeiteigenschaften und Leistungsmerkmale bei niedrigeren Herstellungskosten bieten können als die heutigen Li-Ionen-Technik?


----------



## JoM79 (2. Dezember 2020)

Nein, warum sollte ich.
Nur weil du mal wieder zu faul bist 20 Sekunden Google zu benutzen?


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Dann würde das Auto ja plötzlich um rund 10 tausend € teurer werden und für mich nichtmehr interessant sein.


Kauf dir doch einen Tretroller.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Problem des elektroautos ist halt sein im Vergleich höherer Anschaffungspreis.


Stimmt. Was mich aber am meisten wurmt ist die Umweltprämie. Wenn dann sollte diese für alle E-Autos gelten. Und nicht nur für einige.


Kuhprah schrieb:


> Einer mit T drauf wird es zwar nicht mehr aber ich denke dass auch Audi oder Jaguar da nicht schlecht dabei sind.


Jaguar baut E-Autos? Ich kenn da nur den I-Pace oder hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Venom89 (2. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kauf dir doch einen Tretroller.



Wenn dann wohl einen High-End Tretroller


----------



## RtZk (2. Dezember 2020)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Stimmt. Was mich aber am meisten wurmt ist die Umweltprämie. Wenn dann sollte diese für alle E-Autos gelten. Und nicht nur für einige.
> 
> Jaguar baut E-Autos? Ich kenn da nur den I-Pace oder hab ich was verpasst?



Naja es geht eben darum für den Normalverdiener den Kauf zu fördern und der kauft schlicht keinen 100.000€ Tesla oder Audi.
In der Realität ist das sowieso Geld zum Fenster rausgeworfen, die Infrastruktur ist kaum existent und die Reichweiten sind für Personen die „nur“ 1 Auto haben schlicht zu niedrig.
Sobald Autofahren alleine schon deshalb zum Stress wird, weil man bangen muss, dass es bis zur nächsten Säule reicht oder, dass diese überhaupt funktioniert, solange wird das E-Auto nicht Massenmarkt fähig sein.
Man muss sich alleine mal überlegen was das auf Rasthöfen geben soll sobald mal 10-20% E-Autos da sind. Stellt man dort dann pro Rasthof 300 Säulen hin?
Ohne Zwang seitens Regierungen wird sich das Akku E-Auto niemals durchsetzen.


----------



## Threshold (3. Dezember 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Sobald Autofahren alleine schon deshalb zum Stress wird, weil man bangen muss, dass es bis zur nächsten Säule reicht oder, dass diese überhaupt funktioniert, solange wird das E-Auto nicht Massenmarkt fähig sein.


Du bist ein Schwarzmaler.
Mein Auto zeigt die Ladesäulen an. Die, die frei sind, die, die besetzt sind, die, die defekt sind. Und gerade in Städten wie Hamburg hast du praktisch an jeder Ecke eine Ladesäule stehen.
Bei uns im Dorf haben die Supermärkte dieses Jahr Ladesäulen hingestellt. Da kann man beim Einkaufen bequem den Wagen aufladen.
Auf der autobahn hast du an jeder Tankstelle auch Ladestationen.
Ich kann keine 10km fahren ohne dass ich an einer Ladestation vorbei komme.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (3. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Solange ich in der Großstadt wohne, macht es wirklich kaum Sinn für mich wieder ein Auto zu kaufen, aber das kann sich auch in absehbarer Zeit ändern.


Hast Du über folgendes mal nachgedacht: Mensch braucht nicht zwingend ein Auto auf dem Land. Mensch sollte bei der Suche einer neuen Wohnung auf ÖPNV-Anbindung achten, oder nicht soweit rausziehen, dass mensch die Strecken nicht mehr mit dem Fahrrad fahren mag. Ansonsten kann mensch auch Fahrrad und ÖPNV kombinieren. Oder es gibt E-Bikes, *Velomobile*, Lastenräder (wenn mensch regelmäßig viel transportieren muss) ...
Ich radel selbst durchaus 13 km pro Arbeitsweg. Warum dieser Fokus auf das Auto? Gerade in Zeiten der Klimaerhitzung und Massensterben der Tiere?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (3. Dezember 2020)

EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Ich radel selbst durchaus 13 km pro Arbeitsweg. Warum dieser Fokus auf das Auto?



Das Thema Rad hab ich schon angesprochen, aber dabei schwitzt er zu stark und allein die Höhenunterschiede sind ihm in Berlin schon zu viel um angenehm von A nach B zu kommen.


----------



## RtZk (3. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du bist ein Schwarzmaler.
> Mein Auto zeigt die Ladesäulen an. Die, die frei sind, die, die besetzt sind, die, die defekt sind. Und gerade in Städten wie Hamburg hast du praktisch an jeder Ecke eine Ladesäule stehen.
> Bei uns im Dorf haben die Supermärkte dieses Jahr Ladesäulen hingestellt. Da kann man beim Einkaufen bequem den Wagen aufladen.
> Auf der autobahn hast du an jeder Tankstelle auch Ladestationen.
> Ich kann keine 10km fahren ohne dass ich an einer Ladestation vorbei komme.



Genau und die defekten und freien Säulen werden immer richtig angezeigt. Hier geht es logischerweise auch nicht um Großstädte, aber selbst dort wird alles zusammenkrachen sobald die Anzahl an E-Autos massiv ansteigt.
Wenn du aus deiner Metropolregionblase rauskommst wirst du auch sehen wie es um die Ladesäulen Situation bestimmt ist.

Edit: Ich habe mal kurz gezählt wie viele es in meiner "Stadt" gibt, auf 15.000 Einwohner kommen beeindruckende 3 Ladesäulen, davon ist kein einziger ein Schnelllader.
Auf 2 davon darf man maximale 1 Stunde stehen, das hört sich doch toll an.
In meinem Ort stehen davon exakt 0, klasse.


----------



## Tim1974 (3. Dezember 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Sobald Autofahren alleine schon deshalb zum Stress wird, weil man bangen muss, dass es bis zur nächsten Säule reicht oder, dass diese überhaupt funktioniert, solange wird das E-Auto nicht Massenmarkt fähig sein.
> Man muss sich alleine mal überlegen was das auf Rasthöfen geben soll sobald mal 10-20% E-Autos da sind. Stellt man dort dann pro Rasthof 300 Säulen hin?



Interessantes Argument, es wird ganz sicher eine große Herausforderung, wenn es immer mehr E-Auto gibt und diese gleichzeitig schnellladen wollen.
Darüber hab ich noch gar nicht so intensiv nachgedacht gehabt, das ließe sich wohl nur durch eine stark veränderte Infrastruktur auf Tankstellen und Raststätten lösen, indem dort pro Zapfsäule mindesten eine Schnellladesäule aufgebaut wird.
Außerdem muß die Technik einfach noch voran schreiten, 80% Aufladen in 30 Minuten ist einfach noch zu langsam und selbst das schaffen viele E-Autos ja nichtmal!
80% müßten in 10 Minuten gehen und der Akku müßte über seine gesamte Lebenszeit schnelladbar sein, ohne dadurch an Lebensdauer zu verlieren, außerdem dürfte ein Austauschakku nicht mehr als sagen wir mal 2-3 tausend Euro kosten und auch unter widrigen Bedingungen (nur Autobahn, Heizung voll aufgedreht, oder Klima an) gut 500 km Reichweite ermöglichen, auch in der Kompaktklasse, dann wäre das E-Auto meiner Ansicht nach die weitaus bessere Alternative zum Verbrenner, allerdings würde ich die abgeregelte Höchstgeschwindigkeit noch von ca. 150 auf 200 Km/h rauf setzen, dann wäre ich fast restlos zufrieden.
Wobei ich nochmal einschränkend etwas kritisieren muß, zu den heutigen E-Autos, die aktuellen Modelle von Opel und Renault (Corsa-E und Zoe) haben meines Wissens nach beide etwa 100 KW Höchstleistung, trotzdem beschleunigt der Corsa-E in 8,1 Sekunden auf 100, der Zoe braucht dafür 9,5 Sekunden, was mir deutlich zu lahm wäre.
Warum dieser großer Unterschied bei gleicher Maximalleistung?

Außerdem enttäuscht mich das maximale Drehmoment etwas, rund 260 Nm finde ich nicht sonderlich viel für einen rund 1,5 Tonner, ich hätte hier gerne 450 Nm oder mehr, auch in der Kompaktklasse!


----------



## RtZk (3. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Darüber hab ich noch gar nicht so intensiv nachgedacht gehabt, das ließe sich wohl nur durch eine stark veränderte Infrastruktur auf Tankstellen und Raststätten lösen, indem dort pro Zapfsäule mindesten eine Schnellladesäule aufgebaut wird.



Pro Zapfsäule eine? Dann bilden sich Kilometer lange Schlangen.
30 min schaffen nur die bisher schnellsten Lader und auch das für keine sonderlich große Reichweite, sprich Autos fahren Rasthöfe deutlich öfter an als früher.
Die Zahl der Säulen müsste extrem hoch sein.
Da fängt dann das nächste Problem an, woher den Platz nehmen? Die Parkplätze sind jetzt schon viel zu wenige.
Abgesehen davon baut dann wieder der Staat und bis der Staat mal auch nur einen Parkplatz erweitert hat dauert es Ewigkeiten, außerdem muss dann auch die Stromversorgung stimmen, was ebenfalls enorme Summen kosten wird.
Das Ganze ist nichts als eine unüberdachte Hauruckaktion.


----------



## Tim1974 (3. Dezember 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Das Ganze ist nichts als eine unüberdachte Hauruckaktion.



Das hab ich bisher auch so gesehen und mich bis zu diesem Thread hier auch nicht doll für Elektroautos interessiert.
Allerdings ist es momentan doch schon relativ interessant, für mich wäre das schon eine Lösung, da ich ja in Berlin wohne und meist nur kurze Strecken, bis maximal etwa 30 km am Stück fahren würde, oft auch nur 2-6 km am Stück, da punktet ein E-Auto dann schon deutlich mit niedrigeren Kosten pro Km und der fehlenden Kaltstart-/Warmlaufproblematik von Benzinern.
Dem gegenüber steht der höhere Anschaffungspreis und die Umgewissheit bezüglich der Langzeithaltbarkeit des Akkus und die immensen Kosten für ein Austauschakku.
Allerdings würde ein Großteil der Haltungskosten auch wegfallen, denn ich bräuchte dann keinen jährlichen oder zweijährlichen Ölwechsel, keine neuen Zündkernen, keinen Zahnriemen-/Kettenwechsel alle paar Jahre, weniger Wartungskontrollen einzelner Bauteile, weniger oft neue Bremsscheiben usw..
Was bei einem Verbrenner auch sehr nerven kann, erstrecht wenn er alt ist, das Dichtungen undicht werden (Ventildeckel, Zylinderkopf usw.) das wird auch richtig teuer und nervig, außerdem die Auspuffanlage mit den KATs, die halten nicht ewig, nach etwa 10 Jahren, insbesondere wenn man viel Kurzstrecken fährt kann es schon passieren, daß man das erneuern muß und das kostet dann richtig Kohle.
Dazu kommt, daß ich für ein 200 PS Verbrenner Hothatch 1000-1200 € im Jahr für die Vollkasto+Haftpflicht zahlen müßte, für den Corsa-E nur etwa 700-750 €!


----------



## blautemple (3. Dezember 2020)

Bei 2 bis 6km brauchst du doch kein Auto. Im Notfall kannst du immer noch Car Sharing nutzen...


----------



## Tim1974 (3. Dezember 2020)

Nur das ich nicht einfach so ein Auto zum Char-Sharing finden werde, das müßte auch mitten in der Nacht notfalls blitzschnell und ohne langes suchen gehen, damit das eine Option für mich wäre.
Außerdem bräuchte ich auch Flexibilität, mal 30 km fahren zu können und zu beliebigem Zeitpunkt zurück fahren, von der Stadt ins Umland, wo keine Sharing-Autos rumstehen und zurück.
Gelegendlich auch Kurzreisen von maximal etwa 270 km am Stück pro Strecke.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Dazu kommt, daß ich für ein 200 PS Verbrenner Hothatch 1000-1200 € im Jahr für die Vollkasto+Haftpflicht zahlen müßte, für den Corsa-E nur etwa 700-750 €!


Warum vergleichst du die Versicherung eines Fiesta ST mit der eines Corsa-e?
Wenn musst du da schon den Fiesta mit 125 PS nehmen.
Dazu musst du schon ne ziemlich niedrige SF haben oder ne hohe Regionalklasse. 
Ich komm bei nem Fiesta ST bei 15tkm VK/TK 150/0 SB auf 350€ im Jahr. 
Also teuer ist das Auto jetzt nicht.


----------



## Threshold (3. Dezember 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Genau und die defekten und freien Säulen werden immer richtig angezeigt. Hier geht es logischerweise auch nicht um Großstädte, aber selbst dort wird alles zusammenkrachen sobald die Anzahl an E-Autos massiv ansteigt.
> Wenn du aus deiner Metropolregionblase rauskommst wirst du auch sehen wie es um die Ladesäulen Situation bestimmt ist.


Ich arbeite nun mal in Hamburg. Nichtsdestotrotz, auch aufm Dorf gibt es Ladestationen.
Und wenn die Anzahl der Elektroautos steigt, steigt auch die Anzahl der Ladestationen.


RtZk schrieb:


> Edit: Ich habe mal kurz gezählt wie viele es in meiner "Stadt" gibt, auf 15.000 Einwohner kommen beeindruckende 3 Ladesäulen, davon ist kein einziger ein Schnelllader.
> Auf 2 davon darf man maximale 1 Stunde stehen, das hört sich doch toll an.
> In meinem Ort stehen davon exakt 0, klasse.


Was willst du aufm Dorf mit einem Schnelllader? Den brauchst du nur auf Autobahnen.
Bei uns im Dorf sind alle Stationen mit 22kW Ladern ausgestattet. Das ist völlig ausreichend und belastet das Stromnetz lange nicht so als wenn du da 10 Säulen mit 300kW Ladern hast.


----------



## RtZk (3. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was willst du aufm Dorf mit einem Schnelllader? Den brauchst du nur auf Autobahnen.
> Bei uns im Dorf sind alle Stationen mit 22kW Ladern ausgestattet. Das ist völlig ausreichend und belastet das Stromnetz lange nicht so als wenn du da 10 Säulen mit 300kW Ladern hast.



Nehmen wir mal an, dir geht es so wie den meisten Deutschen, sprich du hast kein Haus.
Sprich zuhause laden geht nicht.
Dann bleibt dir nur laden auf öffentlichen Parkplätzen mit Ladestation, dumm nur, dass diese lahm laden und sehr begrenzte Parkzeiten haben.
Auch, wenn die Hausquote auf dem Land deutlich höher ist, sonderlich hoch ist sie immer noch nicht.
Damit das Ganze mit hoher E-Auto Quote klappen könnte müsste quasi jeder Parkplatz eine eigene Ladesäule haben und das ist schlicht unmöglich.


----------



## Threshold (3. Dezember 2020)

Du kannst dir eine Ladestation an deine Mietwohnung anbringen lassen.
Es besteht die Möglichkeit Ladestatíonen über die Straßenbeleuchtung zu betreiben.
In Deutschland wurden Tausende Tankstellen aus dem Boden gestampft. Überall gibt es Waschstraßen aber plötzlich versagen alle bei Ladestationen? Das ist albern. Ernsthaft.
Das Thema Elektromobilität steckt in Deutschland nun mal in den Kinderschuhen weil sich die Automobilindustrie erfolgreich dagegen gewehrt hat. Jetzt sieht das anders aus. VW treibt das nun an. Sieht man ja bei uns in der Firma.
Die haben mal eben 6 Ladestationen bei uns in der Firma aus dem Boden gestampft und Prämien gezahlt, wenn ein Mitarbeiter einen Elektro VW kauft.
Dieses Jahr wurden neben den 3, die es bei uns im Dorf schon gab, noch 6 weitere Ladestationen aufgebaut. Im kommenden Jahr geht das weiter -- das wird von unser neuen Bürgermeisterin gefördert.
Warte mal 5 Jahre ab, dann sieht das ganz anders aus und wenn dann auch endlich mal die Energiewende den Arsch hoch bekommt, könnte man die Ladestationen sogar mit Strom betreiben, die von Offshore Windparks erzeugt wird.


----------



## Tim1974 (3. Dezember 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum vergleichst du die Versicherung eines Fiesta ST mit der eines Corsa-e?



Weil sie in der Anschaffung fast gleich viel kosten!
Außerdem ist der Corsa-E in der Beschleunigung 0-100 Km/h auch nur marginal langsamer als der Fiesta ST, oberhalb von etwa 100 Km/h wird der Fiesta ST natürlich davon fliegen, da machen sich dann die 64 PS mehr und die fehlende Abregelung bemerkbar.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn musst du da schon den Fiesta mit 125 PS nehmen.



Der wäre in der Beschleunigung und beim Durchzugs sicherlich schwächer als der Corsa-E, außerdem hat der meines Wissens nach einen Zahnriemen, Autos mit Zahnriemen kaufe ich prinzipiell nicht.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Dazu musst du schon ne ziemlich niedrige SF haben oder ne hohe Regionalklasse.
> Ich komm bei nem Fiesta ST bei 15tkm VK/TK 150/0 SB auf 350€ im Jahr.



Ich habe überhaupt keine Schadensfreiheitsklasse, weil ich noch nie ein Auto auf meinen Namen versichert (wohl aber zugelassen) hatte.
Mein Alter und die Zeit, die ich schon den Schein habe, sorgt allerdings dafür, das die Preise sich noch einigermaßen im Rahmen halten, aber rund 1200 € im Jahr für den Fiesta ST für VK/TK/Haftpflicht, dazu dann noch Steuer ist schon ne Hausnummer, das ist mir eigentlich zu teuer.


----------



## Zappaesk (3. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Darüber hab ich noch gar nicht so intensiv nachgedacht gehabt, das ließe sich wohl nur durch eine stark veränderte Infrastruktur auf Tankstellen und Raststätten lösen, indem dort pro Zapfsäule mindesten eine Schnellladesäule aufgebaut wird.
> Außerdem muß die Technik einfach noch voran schreiten, 80% Aufladen in 30 Minuten ist einfach noch zu langsam und selbst das schaffen viele E-Autos ja nichtmal!



Aktuell ist es so, dass die meisten Raststellen an der Autobahn und auch die Autohöfe. Eher mehr Schnelllader als Zapfsäulen haben.  Das ist gar nicht das Problem, das gibts schon. Letzt in Ulm Ost geladen: 8 Schnelllader + etwa genauso viele Tesla Supercharger. D.h. rd 16 Schnelllader, ich habe die Zapfsäulen nicht gezählt, bin aber sicher, dass es nicht mehr waren. Das ist mittlerweile an sehr vielen Rasthöfen so.
Nur weil du kein Auto fährst und da vermutlich deswegen auch so gut wie nie hin kommst heißt das nicht, dass da nichts passiert und nicht fleißig aufgerüstet wurde und wird.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> 80% müßten in 10 Minuten gehen und der Akku müßte über seine gesamte Lebenszeit schnelladbar sein, ohne dadurch an Lebensdauer zu verlieren, außerdem dürfte ein Austauschakku nicht mehr als sagen wir mal 2-3 tausend Euro kosten und auch unter widrigen Bedingungen (nur Autobahn, Heizung voll aufgedreht, oder Klima an) gut 500 km Reichweite ermöglichen, auch in der Kompaktklasse, dann wäre das E-Auto meiner Ansicht nach die weitaus bessere Alternative zum Verbrenner, allerdings würde ich die abgeregelte Höchstgeschwindigkeit noch von ca. 150 auf 200 Km/h rauf setzen, dann wäre ich fast restlos zufrieden.



Genau! Und ein Ersatzmotor beim Benziner muss dann aber auch so billig werden... Zumindest nach deiner Logik. In Echt kostet soviel allenfalls ein Ersatzgetriebe (Handschalter). Witzig, dass du deinen bisherigen Autos wie selbstverständlich  zu teures Benzin und zu teures Öl eingeflößt hast und beim E-Auto alles nichts kosten darf.

Wenn du 500km Reichweite auf der Autobahn hast, dann brauchst nen Riesenakku, der alles andere als ökologisch ist und fährst ein Haufen Zusatzgewicht rum, nur um alle Jubeljahre mal tatsäcjhlich so weit zu fahren. Klar Vertreter, Außendienstler und auch einige andere, die brauchen viel Reichweite, aber nicht jeder und schon gar nicht jeder Kleinwagen. Wenn einer nur pendelt, warum soll er dann einen 100kWh Akku rumschleppen und zahlen?

Die 80% in 30 Minuten schaffen mittlerweile gefühlt alle aktuellen E-Autos. Ladesäulen bis 350kW Ladeleistung sind auch immer mehr verfügbar, so dass sich auch große Akkus schnell laden lassen.  Bei großen Reichweiten ist 30 Minuten eh unkritischer, zumal nach den von dir geforderten 500km eine halbe Stunde (Zwangs)pause der Verkehrssicherheit auch nicht schadet. LKW Fahrer müssen ja nicht zum Spaß gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Pausen einhalten.

Im Normalfall ist aber das Schnellladen eher die Ausnahme. Für den Alltag kommen die meisten mit den normalen Ladesäulen hin. Hier am Ort mit 4000 Leuten gibt es 6 öffentliche an 3 Standorten, wobei auf dem Land die meisten eh daheim laden ermöglichen können. Das ist vielfach noch unkritischer als in der Stadt. Wie gesagt, ich lade fast ausschließlich privat und nur in Sondersituationen öffentlich (dann aber zum gleichen Preis).

Höchstgeschwindigkeit ist ein rein deutsches Problem, dass sich absehbar lösen wird. 130 ist so ziemlich das Maximum, was man in anderen Ländern fahren darf. d.h. wenn man da bei 150 abregelt juckt das niemanden.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wobei ich nochmal einschränkend etwas kritisieren muß, zu den heutigen E-Autos, die aktuellen Modelle von Opel und Renault (Corsa-E und Zoe) haben meines Wissens nach beide etwa 100 KW Höchstleistung, trotzdem beschleunigt der Corsa-E in 8,1 Sekunden auf 100, der Zoe braucht dafür 9,5 Sekunden, was mir deutlich zu lahm wäre.
> Warum dieser großer Unterschied bei gleicher Maximalleistung?



8.1 ist dir zu lahm? Dir als Nichtfahrer und wenn dann nur Kurzstrecken? Wieviele Kleinwagen unterbieten denn das signifikant? Doch nur irgendwelche Rennversionen, die breite Masse beschleunigt nicht so schnell im Kleinwagen. Was dir die Zahlen nicht sagen, im Sprint bis 50 in der Stadt bist mit dem Corsa nur von sehr viel stärkeren Autos zu schlagen. Der Anzug ist sehr stark und wie es danach weiter geht ist, wenn man nicht Rennerles auf der Straße machen will nicht so relevant. Zum Überholen auf der Landstraße ist jedenfalls immer genug Reserve da.

Der Unterschied in der Beschleunigung kann sich aus diversen Gründen ergeben, Gewicht, Motorkennlinie, Ansprechverhalten, Traktion, Getriebeauslegung... Es ist ja auch bei Verbrennern nicht so, dass Fahrzeuge gleicher Leistung und Größe alle gleich schnell beschleunigen. Das sollte einem Autokenner wie dir doch klar sein.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Außerdem enttäuscht mich das maximale Drehmoment etwas, rund 260 Nm finde ich nicht sonderlich viel für einen rund 1,5 Tonner, ich hätte hier gerne 450 Nm oder mehr, auch in der Kompaktklasse!



Ah da offenbaren sich offenbar Verständnis- und Physiklücken...

In Kurzform, zum Beschleunigen brauchts Leistung, immer, kein Drehmoment (F=P/V)! 

Motormomente miteinender zu vergleichen ist sinnlos, da da immer noch ein Getriebe dahinter kommt. Da werden dann aus dem Motormoment schnell und je nach Gang mehrere tausend Nm - nützt nur nichts wenn die Leistung nicht stimmt, dann dreht sich dazu halt nichts. Die Übersetzungen bei Verbrennern im 1. Gang z.B. schwanken zwischen 12 und 20 (ganz grob). D.h. das Radmoment ist um diesen Faktor höher. 

Beim Vergleich E-Motor mit einem Verbrenner ist es dann zudem noch Äpel-mit-birniger, weil deren Drehmoment- und damit die Leistungskurven völlig anders verlaufen und auch deren Übersetzung völlig anders ausgelegt ist. Für das Fahrgefühl ist dieser Verlauf im Übrigen sehr wichtig, weil der u.a. für einen guten Durchzug aus niedrigen Drehzahlen helfen kann, oder eben dafür sorgt, dass ein Motor Drehzahl "braucht". 

Wenn du so auf Drehmoment stehst bestätigt das meinen Verdacht, den ich schonmal geäußert habe, dass du bei den Autoquartetts hängen geblieben bist!


----------



## JoM79 (3. Dezember 2020)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ah da offenbaren sich offenbar Verständnis- und Physiklücken...
> 
> In Kurzform, zum Beschleunigen brauchts Leistung, immer, kein Drehmoment (F=P/V)!


Dann beschleunige mal ab 1000rpm im 5 Gang mit nem Honda S2000 und nem Golf 7 GTI.
Da nützt dir die gleiche Maximalleistung nichts, wenn untenrum kein Drehmoment vorhanden.
Es ist und bleibt das Zusammenspiel beider Komponenten.


----------



## Tim1974 (3. Dezember 2020)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Genau! Und ein Ersatzmotor beim Benziner muss dann aber auch so billig werden... Zumindest nach deiner Logik.



Nur wieviel kostet ein Ersatzmotor, sagen wir mal bei einem Fiest ST (1,5 Liter Ecoboost 200 PS)?
Das erfährt man genau nicht so leicht, ich schätze aber mal grob, je nach Anbauteilen sollte man sowas für etwa 5000 € bekommen können, was schon sehr teuer für einen 3-Zylinder wäre.
Nur als Vergleich, in den 90ern hab ich mal gelesen, daß man einen 5,7 Liter V8 ATM für eine Corvette für etwa 2000 Dollar bekommt, weiß aber natürlich nicht ob das stimmte.
Jedenfalls beides ganz deutlich unter 10.000 € für einen großen Fahrakku.
Dazu kommt, daß es normalerweise nicht passieren wird, daß ein Verbrenner nach 10 Jahren kaputt geht, ist es ein gescheit konstruierter Motor und wird er gut gepflegt, hält der über 20 Jahre und läßt dabei auch nichtmal nennenswert an Leistung nach (im Gegensatz zum Fahrakku).



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Im Normalfall ist aber das Schnellladen eher die Ausnahme. Für den Alltag kommen die meisten mit den normalen Ladesäulen hin. Hier am Ort mit 4000 Leuten gibt es 6 öffentliche an 3 Standorten, wobei auf dem Land die meisten eh daheim laden ermöglichen können. Das ist vielfach noch unkritischer als in der Stadt. Wie gesagt, ich lade fast ausschließlich privat und nur in Sondersituationen öffentlich (dann aber zum gleichen Preis).



Ok, also wenn man den Akku nun immer schnelladen würde, wieviel kürzer wäre dann etwa seine Lebensdauer?
Wie lange dauert es denn, wenn man an einer normalen öffentlichen Ladesäule nicht schnell läd um 80% zu erreichen?

Ich stelle mir das schwierig vor, wenn ich hier mit dem Elektroauto nach Hause kämme und aufladen will, eine Ladesäule hier finde und dann dort viele Stunden warten muß...
Oder läßt man das auch an öffentlichen Ladesäulen dann einfach über Nacht laden und geht nach Hause und legt sicher wärenddessen schlafen?
Dann wäre der Ladevorgang eventuell viel früher beendet, als man wieder am nächsten Morgen beim Auto sein kann und andere Elektrofahrer wären entnervt, weil das schon voll geladene Auto die Säule blockiert...
Außerdem würde es dem Akku schaden, wenn man ihn immer bis 100% voll knallt und dann sogar noch nicht mal sofort abklemmt, oder sind die Ladevorgänge da so schonend, daß es dem Akku nichts ausmacht immer auf 100% gehalten zu werden über viele Stunden?



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Höchstgeschwindigkeit ist ein rein deutsches Problem, dass sich absehbar lösen wird. 130 ist so ziemlich das Maximum, was man in anderen Ländern fahren darf. d.h. wenn man da bei 150 abregelt juckt das niemanden.



Sollte ich mir einen Corsa-E kaufen, wünsche ich mir ganz schnell ein 130 Km/h Tempolimit und zwar auf allen Autobahnen.
Sollte ich mir einen Fiesta ST oder Polo GTI kaufen, will ich das möglichst viele Autobahnen freie Geschwindigkeit erlauben, oder noch besser ein Tempolimit von 240 Km/h. 



Zappaesk schrieb:


> 8.1 ist dir zu lahm? Dir als Nichtfahrer und wenn dann nur Kurzstrecken? Wieviele Kleinwagen unterbieten denn das signifikant?



Ich hatte früher (Mitte der 90er Jahre) mal einen Golf III VR6, der schaffte das in 7,6 Sekunden und für mich fühlte sich das zumindest im unteren und mittleren Drehzahlbereich nicht sonderlich flott an.
Beim normalen Fahren mit dem VR6, der ja etwa 240 Nm bei rund 4000 U/min hatte, fehlte mir deutlich Drehmoment aus niedrigen Drehzahlen heraus.
Ich bin dann mal einen der ersten BMW 540iA Probe gefahren, der hatte damals 286 PS und 400 Nm, auch bei rund 4000 U/min glaube ich, der fühlte sich ab etwa 3000 U/min schon richtig flott an, aus dem Drehzahlkeller fand ich ihn aber auch etwas zugschwach.
Der VR6 wog damals leer etwa 1140 kg, der Corsa-E dürfte rund 1500 kg wiegen, da mir der VR6 im Durchzug zu lahm war, kannst du dir ein Bild davon machen, welches Drehmoment bzw. welche Leistung ich erwarte.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann beschleunige mal ab 1000rpm im 5 Gang mit nem Honda S2000 und nem Golf 7 GTI.
> Da nützt dir die gleiche Maximalleistung nichts, wenn untenrum kein Drehmoment vorhanden.



Guter Vergleich, hätte von mir sein können! 
Ich hab durch meine Erfahrungen mit normalen Autos, mit Verbrennungsmotoren eines gelernt, die Maximalleistung ist sekundär, entscheidend ist das Drehmoment bzw. die Leistung aus dem Drehzahlkeller heraus.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (4. Dezember 2020)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Das Thema Rad hab ich schon angesprochen, aber dabei schwitzt er zu stark und allein die Höhenunterschiede sind ihm in Berlin schon zu viel um angenehm von A nach B zu kommen.


Ah, ich las, dass er Berlin von der Brandenburger Pläne ins Gebirge verlegte ("gefühlte 790m"). Wahrscheinlich muss er dauernd durch die Prenzlauer BERGe, LichtenBERGe, und KreuzBERGe.  Es scheint sich hier also eher um ein Luxsproblem zu handeln.  Es sei denn, die Fortbeweung ist durch Behinderung o.ä. erschwert. Dann will ich nichts gesagt haben.


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Dezember 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann beschleunige mal ab 1000rpm im 5 Gang mit nem Honda S2000 und nem Golf 7 GTI.
> Da nützt dir die gleiche Maximalleistung nichts, wenn untenrum kein Drehmoment vorhanden.
> Es ist und bleibt das Zusammenspiel beider Komponenten.


Oh noch einer mit Lücken...

Wie ist denn die Leistung des Hondas und die des Golfs bei 1000rpm? Es kommt natürlich (traurig das man das extra erwähnen muss) auf die situativ anliegende Leistung an, nicht auf die Maximalleistung bei Drehzahl x.

Mein Tipp wäre es beim Honda einfach runter zu schalten und die vorhandene Leistung auch abzurufen! Wer schaltfaul fahren will ist mit dem Honda falsch bedient.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Guter Vergleich, hätte von mir sein können!


Nur weil der Vergleich von dir hätte sein können ist er noch lange nicht gut!



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich hab durch meine Erfahrungen mit normalen Autos, mit Verbrennungsmotoren eines gelernt, die Maximalleistung ist sekundär, entscheidend ist das Drehmoment bzw. die Leistung aus dem Drehzahlkeller heraus.


Entscheidend für was? Für das absolute Beschleunigungsvermögen jedenfalls nicht. Lediglich, wenn man aus tiefen Drehzahlen rausbeschleunigen möchte. Da hilft dir aber weniger die schiere Höhe des Drehmoments, sondern vor allem dessen Verteilung. Sprich ein Sauger mit hohem Moment fährt sich dennoch anders als ein Turbomotor, der eben wirklich schon ab 100rpm oder so sehr hohe Moment anliegen hat. 
Es bedeutet schlicht nur, dass man seinen persönlichen Fahrstil an den Motor und dessen Kennlinie adaptieren muss und für gewöhnlich auch nach einigen Kilometern macht.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ok, also wenn man den Akku nun immer schnelladen würde, wieviel kürzer wäre dann etwa seine Lebensdauer?
> Wie lange dauert es denn, wenn man an einer normalen öffentlichen Ladesäule nicht schnell läd um 80% zu erreichen?



Nochmal, warum sollte man immer nur Schnellladen wollen? Das ist völlig praxisfremd und zeigt nur, dass du dich nicht mit dem Thema beschäftigt hast. In Realität läd man da nur, wenns nicht anders geht.

Wie lange es dauert hängt davon ab, wie groß er ist, wie voll er ist usw. Die Ladeleistung liegt bei normalen Stationen zwischen 11 und 22 kW an solchen Stationen. Da man im Normalfall aber nicht erst läd, wenn der Akku alle ist, sondern dann wenn es sich ergibt und man eh gerade wo parkt ist das völlig egal wie lange eine Vollladung dauert.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Oder läßt man das auch an öffentlichen Ladesäulen dann einfach über Nacht laden und geht nach Hause und legt sicher wärenddessen schlafen?


Ja, warum sollte man da daneben stehen bleiben? Das Auto und die Ladestation können das allein.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Sollte ich mir einen Corsa-E kaufen, wünsche ich mir ganz schnell ein 130 Km/h Tempolimit und zwar auf allen Autobahnen.
> Sollte ich mir einen Fiesta ST oder Polo GTI kaufen, will ich das möglichst viele Autobahnen freie Geschwindigkeit erlauben, oder noch besser ein Tempolimit von 240 Km/h.


Wenn man dein Geschreibsel so liest, stellt man fest, dass es gut ist, dass man nicht das macht was du willst, sondern meist das was auch Sinn macht.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich hatte früher (Mitte der 90er Jahre) mal einen Golf III VR6, der schaffte das in 7,6 Sekunden und für mich fühlte sich das zumindest im unteren und mittleren Drehzahlbereich nicht sonderlich flott an.
> Beim normalen Fahren mit dem VR6, der ja etwa 240 Nm bei rund 4000 U/min hatte, fehlte mir deutlich Drehmoment aus niedrigen Drehzahlen heraus.
> Ich bin dann mal einen der ersten BMW 540iA Probe gefahren, der hatte damals 286 PS und 400 Nm, auch bei rund 4000 U/min glaube ich, der fühlte sich ab etwa 3000 U/min schon richtig flott an, aus dem Drehzahlkeller fand ich ihn aber auch etwas zugschwach.
> Der VR6 wog damals leer etwa 1140 kg, der Corsa-E dürfte rund 1500 kg wiegen, da mir der VR6 im Durchzug zu lahm war, kannst du dir ein Bild davon machen, welches Drehmoment bzw. welche Leistung ich erwarte.


Nein, ich kann mir kein Bild machen was du an Drehmoment und Leistung erwartest, sondern nur davon, dass du die Autos nicht so bewegst wie sie bewegt werden sollten. Wenn du Durchzug aus niedrigen Drehzahlen haben willst, dann musst du nicht auf das max Drehmoment schauen, sondern eher auf den Drehmomentenverlauf bzw den der Leistung. Die Höhe des max Drehmoments spielt da eigentlich gar keine Rolle.
Sprich bei einem Verbrenner solltest du nach einem Turbo ausschau halten (gibts ja fast nur noch) und nicht nach einem "Sportmotor" a la VR6, der ja ohnehin keine sehr glückliche Konstruktion war, zudem vermutlich eher kurz übersetzt war und auch ein 540i war ja eher sportlich ausgelegt. Mit der Automatik hättest aber übers Gaspedal eine Rückschaltung einleiten können und dann eben den Motor in dem Drehzahlbereich nutzen in dem er die Leistung auch hat.
Physik funktioniert auch abseits der Autoquartetts wunderbar!


----------



## DARPA (4. Dezember 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann beschleunige mal ab 1000rpm im 5 Gang mit nem Honda S2000 und nem Golf 7 GTI.


Und das Pleul so: YEAH 

--------------------------------

Aber im Grunde ja, beim Autoquartett hätten wir früher besser Flächenintegrale statt Peakwerte verglichen. Das ist jetzt aber auch keine neue Erkenntnis. 

Achso, und Leistung ist am Ende nur das errechnete Produkt aus Drehmoment und Drehzahl. Die beiden letzten werden real gemessen auf nem Dyno.


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Dezember 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> Achso, und Leistung ist am Ende nur das errechnete Produkt aus Drehmoment und Drehzahl. Die beiden letzten werden real gemessen auf nem Dyno.



Genauso ist es, deswegen sagt eine einzelne Angabe des Drehmoments ohne weitere Informationen quasi nichts aus.

Zumal wenn wie hier von Tim Äpfel mit Birnen sprich Verbrenner mit E-Motoren verglichen werden, die prinzipbedingt einen völlig unterschiedlichen Verlauf der Drehmomentkurve haben.


----------



## Tim1974 (4. Dezember 2020)

Im Grunde sind die technischen Hintergründe allenfalls interessant, aber weniger relevant als das was man im Alltag im Auto davon spürt.

Hab ich also im Corsa-E ein gleichstarkes Beschleunigungsgefühl  (in Sitz gepresst werden) zumindest von 0-80 Km/h wie beim BMW 540i mit 400 Nm?
Wahrscheinlich werd ich das nur bei einer Probefahrt rausfinden können.
Der 540iA brauchte damals von 0-100 Km/h etwa 6,8 Sekunden (Herstellerangabe), mein VR6 mit etwa 7,6 Sekunden fühlte sich erheblich langsamer an, allerdings ist das auch wieder ein Vergleich aus Frontantrieb mit Handschaltung (VW) zu Heckantrieb mit Automatik (BMW).
Schade finde ich jedenfalls, daß die Kompakten Elektroautos nur eine Achse antreiben und nicht mit Allradantrieb ausgestattet sind, das sollte doch bei Elektroantrieb viel weniger ein Problem sein als bei einem Verbrennungsantrieb.
Auch die 400 Nm ließen sich sicherlich über ein weiters Drehzahlband mit E-Antrieb verwirklichen und das würde ich bei 1,5 Tonnen Leergewicht als keinesfalls übertrieben ansehen.


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Im Grunde sind die technischen Hintergründe allenfalls interessant, aber weniger relevant als das was man im Alltag im Auto davon spürt.



Falsch, die technischen Hintergründe zeigen auf, warum ein Auto sich so anfühlt wie es das tut und mit einer reinen Drehmomentangabe, ohne Bezug auf die Drehzahl ist gar nichts ausgesagt.
Abgesehen davon fühlt sich ein Auto eben auch anders an, je nachdem wie man es bewegt. Wenn man einen Motor hat, der eben untenrum weniger Drehmoment und damit Leistung hat, dann muss der eben beim Beschleunigen zunächst auf höhere Drehzahlen gebracht werden. Dafür hats beim Verbrenner ein Mehrstufengetriebe. Das dient genau diesem Zweck! Man muss es dann halt auch bedienen (können).



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Hab ich also im Corsa-E ein gleichstarkes Beschleunigungsgefühl  (in Sitz gepresst werden) zumindest von 0-80 Km/h wie beim BMW 540i mit 400 Nm?
> Wahrscheinlich werd ich das nur bei einer Probefahrt rausfinden können.



Das Beschleunigungsgefühl ist ein völlig anderes, E Autos wirken spritziger. Der Corsa zieht ruckfrei und leise davon und der BMW halt entsprechend mit anderer akustischer Untermalung und eben nicht ruckfrei, dafür vermutlich schneller weil eben auch viel stärker. Das Ansprechverhalten eines E Fahrzeugs ist viel direkter als bei jedem Verbrenner und auf den ersten Metern ist man, wenn man das denn will, auch erheblich stärkeren Fahrzeugen überlegen.

Ob es allerdings sinnig ist einen Kleinwagen mit einer Hochleistungslimousine zu vergleichen bezüglich der Fahrwerte und ausserhalb eines Autoquartetts kann jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Fakt ist, dass man mit einem E-Corsa beim Beschleunigen von der Ampel weg und auch beim Überholen sehr gut dabei ist, aber natürlich keinen Sportwagen hat.

Aber extra für dich rausgesucht:
Der E Corsa braucht von 0 auf 50 2,8s, der Nachfolger deines 400Nm BMW 540i mit 440Nm benötigt dafür 2.4s. Das ist ziemlich eng, vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass das eine ein Kleinwagen ist und das andere eine Sportlimousine und belegt das was ich geschrieben habe. Um vom Start weg schneller zu sein als ein E-Fahrzeug, benötigt signifikant mehr Leistung mit seinem Verbrenner. Obenraus gewinnt mehr Leistung natürlich, die Physik kann von E-Autos nunmal auch nicht ausgehebelt werden.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Schade finde ich jedenfalls, daß die Kompakten Elektroautos nur eine Achse antreiben und nicht mit Allradantrieb ausgestattet sind, das sollte doch bei Elektroantrieb viel weniger ein Problem sein als bei einem Verbrennungsantrieb.



Warum sollten die Allradantrieb haben? Das umzusetzen ist bei E-Autos und Verbrennern gar kein Problem, aber mit Mehrkosten, Mehrgewicht und auch ggf Packagethemen erkauft. Warum sollte man das an einem Kleinwagen haben wollen?

Ich habe es jedenfalls noch an keinem meiner Autos je vermisst. Wohne jetzt natürlich aber auch nicht in den Alpen wo man es im Winter ggf braucht.

Wer es aus Performancegründen an seinem Auto haben will, der sollte sich mal dran erinnern, das Rennen auf der öffentlichen Straße verboten sind.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Auch die 400 Nm ließen sich sicherlich über ein weiters Drehzahlband mit E-Antrieb verwirklichen und das würde ich bei 1,5 Tonnen Leergewicht als keinesfalls übertrieben ansehen.



Nochmal, ein letzter Versuch: Das Motormoment alleine insbesondere im Vergleich zwischen E- Antrieben und Verbrennern sagt überhaupt nichts aus. Es geht immer um die Kennlinie und die Übersetzung. Damit kann man bestimmen welche Zugkraft bei welcher Geschwindigkeit und Übersetzung zur Verfügung steht.

Schau dir doch mal die Motorkennlinien von Verbrennern und E-Motoren im Vergleich an. Das ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied und da macht der Vergleich null Sinn!
Hier für dich: https://emobilitaet.online/das-elektroauto/725-kapitel-3-der-elektromotor
Da hats nen qualitativen Vergleich zwischen einem Verbrenner und einen E.Motor drin. Da sollte es klar werden, dass eben was gänzlich anderes ist. Äpfel und Birnen sind jedenfalls ähnlicher!

Zudem haben durch das völlig andere Drehzahlniveau der E-Antriebe die Getriebe (aktuell zumeist ohnehin nur einen Gang) eine völlig andere Übersetzung und diese wiederum übersetzt das Moment vom Motormoment zum Radmoment.  Dieses wiederum ist für den Vortrieb zuständig. Dessen Höhe wird durch die zur Verfügung stehende Leistung und die Geschwindigkeit bestimmt. Das ist Schulphysik!

Unterm Strich entscheidet alleine die anliegende Leistung wieviel Zugkraft zur Verfügung steht. F=P/v gilt hier.


----------



## Threshold (4. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Hab ich also im Corsa-E ein gleichstarkes Beschleunigungsgefühl (in Sitz gepresst werden) zumindest von 0-80 Km/h wie beim BMW 540i mit 400 Nm?


Kannst du gar nicht vergleichen.
Ich hatte vorher einen Ford C Max Diesel gehabt. Der Renault Zoe beschleunigt besser, vor allem sanfter. Da muss man nicht durch die Gänge schalten oder sowas. Der Elektromotor kommt sofort zur Sache und beschleunigt ruckelfrei durch bis zur Höchstgeschwindigkeit.
Und wer sich einen Elektrowagen kauft um in die Sitze gepresst zu werden, hat das Prinzip sowieso nicht verstanden, um das es geht.


----------



## Tim1974 (4. Dezember 2020)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ob es allerdings sinnig ist einen Kleinwagen mit einer Hochleistungslimousine zu vergleichen bezüglich der Fahrwerte und ausserhalb eines Autoquartetts kann jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.



So krass würde ich es nicht ausdrücken wollen. Klar sind es unterschiedliche Fahrzeugklassen, aber der Corsa ist heute eigentlich kein echter Kleinwagen mehr, sondern eher ein Kompaktfahrzeug, den 5er BMW der Mittneunziger-Jahre sehe ich als Limousine der oberen Mittelklasse, mit dem 4 Liter V8 war es damals zwar die Topmotorisierung (abgesehen vom M5), aber das war auch eine andere Zeit damals, da waren 286 PS noch viel mehr als heute, in Relation zu den durchschnittlichen Leistungen der anderen Fahrzeuge, eine Hochleistungslimousine war/ist dann aber eher die M-Version.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wer es aus Performancegründen an seinem Auto haben will, der sollte sich mal dran erinnern, das Rennen auf der öffentlichen Straße verboten sind.



Darum geht es nicht, ich bin einfach kein Freund von Frontantrieb, mir wäre auch Heckantrieb lieber als Frontantrieb, aber das bietet soweit ich weiß nur der Smart oder Twingo in der Kleinstwagenklasse, ich kenne aber keinen Klein-/Kompaktwagen mit Heckantrieb mehr und hatte gehofft, daß durch den E-Antrieb wieder mehr Fahrzeuge mit Heckantrieb oder noch besser gleich mit Allradantrieb kommen.

Beim Heckantrieb hat man halt den Vorteil, keine Antriebseinflüsse auf der gelenkten Achse zu haben und dadurch ein besseres Fahrverhalten in vielen Situationen, außerdem bekommt man die Leistung mit Heckantrieb oft besser auf die Straße.
Dafür kann der Heckantrieb aber auch gefährlicher sein, wenn es rutschig wird und das Auto anfängt zu übersteuern, daß sollte heute aber eigentlich mit Hilfe der elektronischen Systeme vermieden werden, Tranktionskontrolle und ESP können auch einen Hecktriebler wesentlich sicherer im Grenzbereich machen.

Desto mehr Leistung man auf die Straße bekommt, desto mehr Reserven hat man halt, sei es beim Überholen, oder von der Ampel weg, oder beim Auffahren auf die Autobahn, das hat eigentlich dann nur Vorteile und kann sogar mehr Sicherheit bedeuten.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> chau dir doch mal die Motorkennlinien von Verbrennern und E-Motoren im Vergleich an. Das ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied und da macht der Vergleich null Sinn!
> Hier für dich: https://emobilitaet.online/das-elektroauto/725-kapitel-3-der-elektromotor



Die Gegenüberstellung ist interessant, die Kurven sind etwas undurchsichtig, beide unterschiedliche beschriftet, was den Vergleich erschwert, außerdem sehe ich da keine Legende, in der die Beschriftungen mal erklärt werden.
Im Grunde war mir aber klar, daß der E-Motor sein Drehmoment viel früher aufbaut und ab Leerlauf schon richtig viel davon an die Räder bringt, wohingegen eigentlich jeder Verbrennungsmotor erst eine gewisse Drehzahl braucht um seine Leistung auch ausspielen zu können.
Für mich ist wichtig, wieviel Leistung ist sofort habe, z.B. wenn ich von der Ampel weg beschleunige und plötzlich die Spur wechseln will oder muß, oder wenn ich bei Tempo 40 oder 50 die Spur wechseln will und der schräg hinter mir meint mir das durch Gasgeben verwehren zu wollen, dann braucht man halt in manchen Fällen ein sofort bereit stehendes hohes Drehmoment bzw. viel Leistung, die sofort auf die Straße kommen, ohne daß man erst zurückschalten muß.


----------



## JoM79 (4. Dezember 2020)

Du willst also viel Leistung die sofort da ist, um anderen Leuten noch schnell davor ziehen können und sie dadurch zu behindern?


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Darum geht es nicht, ich bin einfach kein Freund von Frontantrieb, mir wäre auch Heckantrieb lieber als Frontantrieb, aber das bietet soweit ich weiß nur der Smart oder Twingo in der Kleinstwagenklasse, ich kenne aber keinen Klein-/Kompaktwagen mit Heckantrieb mehr und hatte gehofft, daß durch den E-Antrieb wieder mehr Fahrzeuge mit Heckantrieb oder noch besser gleich mit Allradantrieb kommen.



Honda e



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Beim Heckantrieb hat man halt den Vorteil, keine Antriebseinflüsse auf der gelenkten Achse zu haben und dadurch ein besseres Fahrverhalten in vielen Situationen, außerdem bekommt man die Leistung mit Heckantrieb oft besser auf die Straße.
> Dafür kann der Heckantrieb aber auch gefährlicher sein, wenn es rutschig wird und das Auto anfängt zu übersteuern, daß sollte heute aber eigentlich mit Hilfe der elektronischen Systeme vermieden werden, Tranktionskontrolle und ESP können auch einen Hecktriebler wesentlich sicherer im Grenzbereich machen.



Ich sagte bereits, was ich arbeite? Aber danke, dass du mir das erklärst. Ist zwar mit den Antriebseinflüssen in  der Lenkung heutzutage kein sehr großes Thema mehr - sprich der normale Fahrer merkt da nix, aber der Rest sind Binsenweisheiten.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Desto mehr Leistung man auf die Straße bekommt, desto mehr Reserven hat man halt, sei es beim Überholen, oder von der Ampel weg, oder beim Auffahren auf die Autobahn, das hat eigentlich dann nur Vorteile und kann sogar mehr Sicherheit bedeuten.



Wie genau erhöht es die Sicherheit an der Ampel, wenn man schneller weg kommt?

Der Traktionsvorteil beim Heckantrieb oder auch Allrad spielt beim Überholen und beim Beschleunigen auf die Autobahn keine Rolle (es sei denn du hast ein seeeehr starkes Auto)!



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Die Gegenüberstellung ist interessant, die Kurven sind etwas undurchsichtig, beide unterschiedliche beschriftet, was den Vergleich erschwert, außerdem sehe ich da keine Legende, in der die Beschriftungen mal erklärt werden.
> Im Grunde war mir aber klar, daß der E-Motor sein Drehmoment viel früher aufbaut und ab Leerlauf schon richtig viel davon an die Räder bringt, wohingegen eigentlich jeder Verbrennungsmotor erst eine gewisse Drehzahl braucht um seine Leistung auch ausspielen zu können.



Das sind qualitative Kurven, die einen typischen Verlauf aufzeigen. Für was brauchts da ne Beschriftung? P, M und n sind doch wohl selbsterklärend... Wobei mir einiges klar wird, wenn du Schwierigkeiten hast sowas zu interpretieren erklärt das einiges.

Aber wenn du dir mal die Leistungskurven ansiehst, dann kannst du erkennen, dass der E-Motor seine max Leistung in einem sehr breiten Drehzahlband abrufen kann und nicht nur an einem bestimmten Punkt. Aber wenn du dir mal die Leistungskurven ansiehst, dann kannst du erkennen, dass der E-Motor seine max Leistung in einem sehr breiten Drehzahlband abrufen kann und nicht nur an einem bestimmten Punkt. Das ist sehr entscheidend und in Verbindung mit dem unmittelbaren Ansprechverhalten eines E Motors die Antwort auf deine Frage.


----------



## DARPA (4. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> mir wäre auch Heckantrieb lieber als Frontantrieb, aber das bietet soweit ich weiß nur der Smart oder Twingo in der Kleinstwagenklasse, ich kenne aber keinen Klein-/Kompaktwagen mit Heckantrieb mehr


Honda e - das perfekte rollende Wohnzimmer für die City. Leider zu teuer



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Die Gegenüberstellung ist interessant, die Kurven sind etwas undurchsichtig, beide unterschiedliche beschriftet, was den Vergleich erschwert, außerdem sehe ich da keine Legende, in der die Beschriftungen mal erklärt werden.


Die Diagramme sind eindeutig. Wenn du damit nicht klar kommst, fehlt dir leider grundlegendes Basic Know How


edit: Haha @Zappaesk , 2 Dumme 1 Gedanke


----------



## Tim1974 (4. Dezember 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du willst also viel Leistung die sofort da ist, um anderen Leuten noch schnell davor ziehen können und sie dadurch zu behindern?



Das hast du nicht richtig verstanden, behindern würde ich den jenigen, wenn ich mit *zu wenig Beschleunigung *vor ihm zu dicht reinziehe, bei sehr viel Leistung kann ich das auch tun, wenn er meint voll mitbeschleunigen zu müssen und dann irgendwann ins Lenkrad beißt, weil ich ohne ihn zum Gaswegnehmen oder gar bremsen zu zwingen entspannt vor ihm einfädeln kann. 



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich sagte bereits, was ich arbeite? Aber danke, dass du mir das erklärst. Ist zwar mit den Antriebseinflüssen in der Lenkung heutzutage kein sehr großes Thema mehr - sprich der normale Fahrer merkt da nix, aber der Rest sind Binsenweisheiten.



Klar ist die Technik da deutlich voran geschritten, aber in bestimmten Situationen wird sich der Frontantriebscharakter nicht ganz verstecken lassen, der Ford Fiesta ST (MK8) mit mechanischem Vorderachsdifferential macht allerdings vor, wie genial ein Fahrverhalten trotz Frontantrieb heute sein kann und daß auch der Heckantrieb nicht unbedingt auf der Rennstrecke immer von Vorteil ist.
Der Fiesta ST ist da aber sicherlich eine Ausnahmeerscheinung in der Hinsicht Fahrdynamik und Frontantrieb.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wie genau erhöht es die Sicherheit an der Ampel, wenn man schneller weg kommt?



Aus Gefahrensituationen schnell raus kommen ist immer ein Vorteil, zumindest fährt mir dann beim Beschleunigen niemand hinten drauf. 
Nein, im ernst, wenn man schnell weg kommt als erster an der Ampel hat man meist freie Fahrt, kann die Spuren besser wechseln ohne jemand auch nur im geringsten zu behindern.
Außerdem hat man beim Linksabbiegen Vorteile, wenn man schnell die Kreuzung verlassen kann, da würde Allrad auch Vorteile bringen, wie auch an der Ampel, zwingend nötig ist das aber natürlich nicht.


Insgesamt gefällt mir der Corsa-E von den Elektroautos, die ich bisher gesehen habe am besten und wäre durchaus eine Alternative für mich zum Verbrenner, ich sehe momentan folgende Vorteile:

* Erstmal keine KFZ-Steuer, das spart in 8 Jahren auch etwa 1200 € z.B. zum Fiesta ST.
* Weniger Wartungsaufwand und weniger Kosten jährlich in der Werkstatt (weil kein Ölwechsel, Dichtungswechsel, keine Zahnriemen-/Steuerkettenproblematik usw..).
* In meinem Fall etwa 400-450 € weniger Versicherungskosten pro Jahr (für Vollkasko+Teilkasko+Haftpflicht).
* Sehr gute Serienausstattung und für rund 19 tausend € neu zu haben, dank Umweltprämien und Rabatte, also vielleicht sogar noch ein wenig günstiger als ein neuer Fiesta ST oder erstrecht Polo GTI.
* Wahrscheinlich weniger Anfälligkeit am Getriebe, weil das beim E-Antrieb hoffentlich wesentlich simpler aufgebaut ist als das  DSG bei VW oder das 6-Gang-Handschaltgetriebe mit Kupplung beim Fiesta ST.
* Etwas niedrigere Fahrkosten pro km.
* Auch meinerseits keine Bedenken bezüglich der Notwendigkeit den Motor regelmäßig warm zu fahren und nicht halbwarm wieder abzustellen,
* außerdem nicht der hohe Kurzstreckenverbrauch von Benzinern in der Warmlaufphase.
* Kein Warmfahren oder Einfahren des neuen Motors nötig.
* Bequemes Vorheizen oder Vorkühlen über Handy-App.
* Vermutlich darf man auch bei Smog in die Innenstädte fahren und parkt hier und da wohl sogar noch umsonst?

Nachteile vom E-Antrieb gegenüber den 200 PS Hothatches:

* Deutlich niedrigere Vmax,
* im höheren Geschwindigkeitsbereich eine schlechtere Beschleunigung,
* längere Standzeiten fürs Aufladen gegenüber dem Tanken,
* schlechtere Reichweite.
* Begrenzte Akku Lebensdauer und horrender Austauschpreis (aus heutiger Sicht)

Hab ich was vergessen?


DARPA schrieb:


> Die Diagramme sind eindeutig. Wenn du damit nicht klar kommst, fehlt dir leider grundlegendes Basic Know How



Ich kenne das anders, einfach sinnvoller beschriftet, indem an der einen Achse Drehmoment und Leistung steht, an der anderen Achse die Drehzahl, dann gibt es eine Kurve fürs Drehmoment und eine für die Leistung, so wäre es verständlich beschriftet, auch wenn die verlinkten Diagramme vermutlich nichts anderes zeigen, nur die Abkürzungen bei der Beschriftung und die fehlende Legende um sicher zu gehen, alles richtig zu verstehen nerven da halt.


----------



## Tim1974 (4. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab gerade diese Seite gefunden:




__





						Ladesäulen-Karte | Elektromobilität.NRW
					

Aktuell stehen in Deutschland zehntausende öffentliche Ladepunkte zur Verfügung – und täglich kommen dutzende hinzu.




					www.elektromobilitaet.nrw
				




Einerseits sehr erfreulich, wieviele Ladesäulen es schon gibt, selbst auf dem Land, andererseits schockieren mich teils die Preise, ist ja anscheinend schon schwer was unter 40 Cent  pro KW/h zu finden und dann kommen noch Parkgebühren dazu! 
Bei IONITY hab ich sogar Preise von um die 80(!) Cent pro KW/h gefunden, da kann man ja gleich einen V8-Benziner nehmen... 

Wenn ich nicht falsch gerechnet habe, bei rund 40 Cent pro KW/h + Minutenpreise fürs Parken komme ich mit dem Opel Corsa-E bei Autobahnfahrten von mehreren hundert km auch nicht wirklich günstiger weg als mit dem Ford Fiesta ST Ecoboost 1.5?


----------



## JoM79 (4. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das hast du nicht richtig verstanden, behindern würde ich den jenigen, wenn ich mit *zu wenig Beschleunigung *vor ihm zu dicht reinziehe, bei sehr viel Leistung kann ich das auch tun, wenn er meint voll mitbeschleunigen zu müssen und dann irgendwann ins Lenkrad beißt, weil ich ohne ihn zum Gaswegnehmen oder gar bremsen zu zwingen entspannt vor ihm einfädeln kann.


Du weißt schon dass es die Möglichkeit gibt jemanden einfach vorbei zu lassen? 
Vor allem da du ewig kein Auto mehr gefahren bist.


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Dezember 2020)

Bezgl der Ladekosten, einfach Preise der Anbieter vergleichen. Ich Zahl in halb Europa 28cent für Wechselstrom und 38cent fürs Schnellladen.

Einfach Preise vergleichen, schaffst du nicht mal das selber?! Erbärmlich!


----------



## JoM79 (4. Dezember 2020)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Einfach Preise vergleichen, schaffst du nicht mal das selber?! Erbärmlich!


Du hattest nicht nicht oft mit Tim zu tun, oder?


----------



## Threshold (4. Dezember 2020)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> und 38cent fürs Schnellladen.


Das ist recht günstig. Ich hab bisher nur 1x schnell geladen, einfach um zu sehen, wie schnell das so geht und musste 72 Cent bezahlen.
So schnell war das Laden dann aber auch nicht und daher reichen mir die 22kW Lader.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tim1974 (4. Dezember 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du weißt schon dass es die Möglichkeit gibt jemanden einfach vorbei zu lassen?



Das ist auch nicht immer der beste Weg, dann fangen sie hinter einem an zu hupen, weil man dann deutlich unter 50 sackt und die andere Spur läßt einen mit Pech trotzdem nicht rein, auch nicht die dahinter fahrenden Autos, alles schon erlebt.
Bist du mal in Berlin Auto gefahren? 
Ich erinnere mich heute noch an die Fahrschule, mein Fahrlehrer brachte mir das so bei, wenn ich 50 fahre und die Spur wechseln möchte, geb ich Gas und schaue dabei ob frei ist, auch Schulterblick, dadurch habe ich bessere Chancen rüber zu kommen als wenn ich das mit stur Tempo 50 oder gar noch weniger versuche.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Bezgl der Ladekosten, einfach Preise der Anbieter vergleichen. Ich Zahl in halb Europa 28cent für Wechselstrom und 38cent fürs Schnellladen.



Also hab ich die Auswahl zwischen Wechselstrom und Gleichstrom tanken auch bei jedem Opel Corsa-E-Modell auch schon in der Grundausstattung?
Macht es für den Akku einen Unterschied, ist das eine gesünder als das andere auf Dauer?



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Einfach Preise vergleichen, schaffst du nicht mal das selber?! Erbärmlich!



Nichts anderes habe ich weiter oben getan, aber das hast du anscheinend nicht gelesen oder tust einfach mal so... 

Es gibt auch reihenweise Ladesäulen, die auf der von mir verlinkten Seite nichtmal gleich Preise angeben, oft gibt es dann noch weiterführende Links zu verschiedenen Anbietern und einige schreiben sogar, Preise werden über die App angezeigt... 

Meine Rechnung scheint ja gestimmt zu haben, ich hab mal grob geschätzt, wenn ich eine 600 km Strecke Autobahn mit dem Ford Fiesta ST fahre und dabei möglichst energiesparend Tempo 130 zu halten versuche, komme ich damit geschätzt auf rund 6 Liter auf 100 km, mit dem Corsa-E, wenn ich den Tests glauben soll, geschätzt auf 18 KW/h pro 100 km.
Wenn ich jetzt davon ausgehe, daß der Liter Super-Benzin bei etwa 1,27 € liegt und die KW/h bei etwa 38 Cent (und das wäre schon günstig, nach dem was ich gesehen habe!), komme ich beim Fiesta ST auf 36 Liter und damit knapp 46 €, beim Corsa-E auf  108 KW/h und damit auf rund 41 €, dazu kommt dann sogar noch die Standzeit, die oft auch noch paar Euro beim Laden an manchen Säulen kostet, also bin ich in etwa zum gleichen Tarif unterwegs, nur mit dem Verbrenner wesentlich flexibler und muß weniger oft und weniger lang stoppen zum Tanken, außerdem kann ich bei freier Strecke ohne Tempolimit auch mal 230 Km/h und mehr fahren, wenn mir danach ist, was dann allerdings den Verbrauch durch die Decke gehen läßt, aber selbst diese Option fällt beim Corsa-E ja schonmal komplett weg.

Wenn ich nun mangels Auswahl der Ladesäulen aber mit dem Corsa-E bei IONITY auflade und dort rund 80 Cent pro KW/h zahle, fahre ich etwa so teuer, wie mit einem Verbrenner, der 12 Liter auf 100 km (bei rund 130 Km/h) verbraucht, dafür kann man bei Tempo 130 sicherlich locker einen 4 Liter Biturbo-V8-Benziner fahren, der dann in der 7. oder 8. Fahrstufe mit vermutlich nur rund 1200 U/min laufen wird.


----------



## Threshold (4. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Bist du mal in Berlin Auto gefahren?


Ich fahre in Hamburg und so schnell hupt da keiner.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wenn ich nun mangels Auswahl der Ladesäulen aber mit dem Corsa-E bei IONITY auflade und dort rund 80 Cent pro KW/h zahle,


Das war halt auf der -Autobahn. Da ist es immer teurer.


----------



## JoM79 (4. Dezember 2020)

Berlin, Hamburg, Frankfurt, Stuttgart, Hannover, sollten so die größten Städte sein in denen ich schon gefahren bin. 
Hamburg geht, in Frankfurt wirst du auch schnell angehupt. 
Einfach ignorieren.


----------



## Threshold (4. Dezember 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Einfach ignorieren.


tim und ignorieren.


----------



## Tim1974 (4. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das war halt auf der -Autobahn. Da ist es immer teurer.



Nagut, aber mal ehrlich, auch wenns auf der Autobahn teurer ist, da kostet der Liter Super dann vielleicht statt 1,27 € etwa 1,45 € aber wer würde da für 2,50 € den Liter Super tanken? 

Also ich halte jedenfalls mal fest, das Elektroautofahren nicht wirklich billiger pro km ist, sofern man nicht umsonst bei großen Geschäften wie Lidl, Kaufland usw. aufladen kann, oder zu Hause eine PVA hat.

Die Frage ist halt, wie lange werden die großen Discounter und andere Geschäfte umsonst aufladen anbieten können, oder ist da ein Haken drann, daß man nur aufladen darf, solange man drinnen einkauft und nur ab einer bestimmten Kassenrechnung?


----------



## Threshold (4. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Nagut, aber mal ehrlich, auch wenns auf der Autobahn teurer ist, da kostet der Liter Super dann vielleicht statt 1,27 € etwa 1,45 € aber wer würde da für 2,50 € den Liter Super tanken?


Das machst du auch nur, wenn du eben irgendwo hinfährst und auf der Autobahn nachlädst. Wie oft kommt das denn vor?
Du kannst sehr preiswert an 22kW Ladern nachladen. Du musst auch nicht warten, bis der Wagen voll aufgeladen ist. Das dauert viel zu lange. Bei 80% kannst du schon abklemmen.
Oder du lädst weniger nach und dafür öfter, je nach dem, wo du hinfährst.
Und den Schuko Nachlader hast du sowieso immer im Kofferraum.


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Dezember 2020)

Ich nutze die EnBW App bzw deren Karte und zahle damit 28 bzw 38 Cent an allen Ladepunkten in deren Verbund. Das sind mehr als 100000 in D, CH, F, A und IT.

BTW, ich komme auf der Autobahn auf ~4,6€ auf hundert Kilometer. Das ist mit nem Verbrenner kaum zu schaffen, trotz den 38Cent, die ich da am Schnelllader gezählt habe. Im übrigen dürften auch die 6 L mit dem ST eher Wunschdenken sein. 

Das man angehupt wird weil man nich an der Ampel losschießt wie ein Irrer oder jemanden vorlässt ist bislang das geilste was er hier geschrieben hat! 
Ich habe Berlin bislang nie als besonders schlimm bzgl Autofahren erlebt. Ist halt ne große Stadt (mit dysfunktionaler Verwaltung oder wie ein Bekannter von dort sagt eine failed City), aber schlimmer wie in anderen deutschen Großstädten ist es keinesfalls. Wenn man normal fährt hupt niemand, es ist daher nicht nötig einen Fiesta ST zu kaufen, ein hundsgewöhnliches Auto tuts auch. 

Schlimmer ist es z. B. In Paris oder Neapel mit dem Verkehr und wenn ich an Aufenthalte in Tokyo, Shanghai, Kairo oder NewDehli denke ist deutscher Verkehr nur Kinderfasching! 

Zum Gleichstrom vs Wechselstrom. Was davon gesünder für den Akku ist, ist Abwägung. Bei Wechselstrom fängt er halt gern zu brennen an, während er bei Gleichstrom zum explodieren neigt. Da muss jeder selbst wissen was er will.


----------



## JoM79 (4. Dezember 2020)

Nen Fiesta ST wird bei 130km/h eher so bei 7,5-8L liegen.
Zum schnell auf der Autobahn fahren ist der eher nix, da braucht einen grösseren Motor mit mehr Leistung.


----------



## Threshold (4. Dezember 2020)

Mich stört es auch nicht, dass der Wagen eine begrenzte Höchstgeschwindigkeit hat. Die Zeiten, als ich schneller als 120km/h fuhr, sind seit der Geburt meiner Kinder eh vorbei.
Und mit dem Zoe kann man auch auf der Autobahn hervorragend mit fließen und einen Lkw mal schnell überholen.


----------



## Tim1974 (4. Dezember 2020)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich nutze die EnBW App bzw deren Karte und zahle damit 28 bzw 38 Cent an allen Ladepunkten in deren Verbund. Das sind mehr als 100000 in D, CH, F, A und IT.



Abgesehen von IONITY fand ich meist auch Preise zwischen 28-40 Cent pro KW/h, auch das ist nicht sonderlich günstig, mit einem sparsamen aktuellen Diesel fährt man sicherlich günstiger und hat die 4-5-fache Reichweite auf der Autobahn mit einer Tankfüllung.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> BTW, ich komme auf der Autobahn auf ~4,6€ auf hundert Kilometer. Das ist mit nem Verbrenner kaum zu schaffen, trotz den 38Cent, die ich da am Schnelllader gezählt habe. Im übrigen dürften auch die 6 L mit dem ST eher Wunschdenken sein.





JoM79 schrieb:


> Nen Fiesta ST wird bei 130km/h eher so bei 7,5-8L liegen.



Quark, bei Tempo 80-100 kommt man mit etwa 4,7 Litern hin, hab ich in einem Video gesehen.
Der 1.5 Ecoboost kann einen Zylinder abschalten und läuft dann nur noch auf zweien, das senkt den Verbrauch nochmals.

Nur mal als Vergleich, ich bin Mitte-Ende der 90er-Jahre mit meinem damaligen Golf III VR6 mit zwei Beifahrern mal eine Autobahnstrecke von etwa 220 km + etwas Bundestraße und Stadt gefahren.
Auf der Autobahn bin ich auch mal 215 gefahren und hab schon auch mal voll hochbeschleunigt und wieder gebremst, da kam ein Durschnittsverbrauch von 10 Litern raus, das war ein 2,8 Liter Saugmotor, der Fiesta ST hat halb soviele Zylinder und kann noch einen davon abschalten, dazu modernste Direkteinspritzung, Vierventiltechnik und einen Turbolader, wenn man den bei Tempo 100-130 gemütlich fährt im Eco-Mode, im 6. Gang, wird der sehr sparsam sein, 6 Liter sind da absolut möglich, vielleicht sogar weniger.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das man angehupt wird weil man nich an der Ampel losschießt wie ein Irrer oder jemanden vorlässt ist bislang das geilste was er hier geschrieben hat!



Das war auch nicht gemeint, sondern der Versuch auf belebter Straße den Fahrstreifen zu wechseln bei Stadttempo ohne bereit zu sein dabei zu beschleunigen.
Einfach praktische Erfahrungen als Fahranfänger, wenn man versucht exakt nach den Verkehrsregeln zu fahren, mehr nicht!



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Schlimmer ist es z. B. In Paris oder Neapel mit dem Verkehr



Paris hab ich nur als Beifahrer erlebt, zu Zeiten als ich noch keinen Führerschein hatte, da schien mir das Recht des Stärkeren oder des Dreißteren zu gelten, in den Kreisverkehr kam man, indem man einfach rein gefahren ist und die anderen genötigt hat zu bremsen, sonst hätte es geknallt, so wäre ich selbst nie und nirgends gefahren... 

In Italien wollte ich mal über einen Zebrastreifen laufen, die Autos haben nicht etwas verzögert oder gehalten, sondern Gas gegeben und gehupt! 



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Zum Gleichstrom vs Wechselstrom. Was davon gesünder für den Akku ist, ist Abwägung. Bei Wechselstrom fängt er halt gern zu brennen an, während er bei Gleichstrom zum explodieren neigt. Da muss jeder selbst wissen was er will.



Ich will ein Auto dessen Technik ausgereift ist und weder explodiert und brennt! 

Interessant finde ich auch die Anzahl der Ladezyklen, wenn da als Beispiel 1000 steht, heißt daß dann 1000 Ladungen von 0% bis 100% am Schnelllader (mit 100 KW oder mehr)?
Oder gilt jedes Nachladen, wenns auch nur 20% an der Haussteckdose sind schon als Ladezyklus?



JoM79 schrieb:


> Zum schnell auf der Autobahn fahren ist der eher nix, da braucht einen grösseren Motor mit mehr Leistung.



Der Fiesta ST hat doch einen dicken Motor, nur weil die heute weniger Hubraum und Zylinder haben, sagt das doch nichts aus, rund 300 Nm ab 1600 U/min und 200 PS zwischen rund 5000-6000 U/min sind Leistungsdaten, die wohl kein 3 Liter 6-Zylinder Sauger so schafft, zumindest was das frühe Drehmoment im Drehzahlkeller angeht.
Vmax 237 Km/h sind auch sportwagenwürdig, da gibts nichts zu meckern und die Straßenlage sucht seinesgleichen, da kommen gut motorisierte Mittelklasselimousinen wohl kaum mit vom Fahrwerk her.
Der Polo GTI hat einen ~500ccm Zylinder mehr und ist wohl dennoch langsamer von 0-200 Km/h, weil er länger übersetzt ist.


----------



## Threshold (4. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich will ein Auto dessen Technik ausgereift ist und weder explodiert und brennt!


gibt es Tretroller mit Dach? 

Du wirst immer Kompromisse eingehen müssen.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die Akkus explodieren ist genauso gering wie ein Auto mit Verbrenner, der bei einem Unfall in Flammen aufgeht -- die Formel 1 mal ausgenommen.


----------



## Tim1974 (4. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> gibt es Tretroller mit Dach?



Du meinst da könnte ich dann einfach und schnell abspringen, wenn der Akku hoch geht? 



Threshold schrieb:


> Du wirst immer Kompromisse eingehen müssen.



Das ist richtig, aber dafür muß man gründlich pro und contra abwägen, was nicht ohne fundiertes Hintergrundwissen und eigene parktische Erfahrungen möglich ist.

Kostenmäßig bin ich erstmal etwas enttäuscht von der Elektromobiltiät, ich hatte echt gedacht, man könnte sicher zum halben Preis pro km fahren, auch wenn man immer kostenpflichtig aufläd, auch an Autobahnen.
Dabei hat man anscheinend schon etwas Mühe pro km günstiger auf Autobahnen zufahren als ein hochgezüchtetern moderner Benziner, gemessen an einem auf Sparsamkeit getrimmten Diesel wird dann auf langen Autobahnetappen anscheinend noch kein Elektroantrieb heran kommen, sofern man nicht irgendwo umsonst aufladen kann und genug Zeit mitbringt.

Also bleibt mir erstmal nur abwarten und hoffen, daß die Elektroantriebe noch erheblich günstiger werden bzw. daß das Aufladen erheblich günstiger wird und überall auch schnell geladen werden kann, ohne das der Akku drunter leidet, denn die Anschaffungskosten finde ich durch die Prämien und Rabatte beim Corsa-E durchaus interessant, ebenso die wegfallende KFZ-Steuer für die ersten Jahre und die relativ niedrigen Versicherungstarife.
Aber das alles nützt nicht viel, wenn ich für den gefahreren km dennoch das gleich bezahle wie mit einem etwa 65 PS stärkeren Benziner in der gleichen Fahrzeugklasse, wobei das in der Stadt natürlich nicht ganz hin kommt.

Was mich interessieren würde ist, wieso man bei manchen großen Läden wie erwähnt angeblich umsonst laden kann? Wie lange werden die das anbieten können, wenn es immer mehr Elektroautos gibt und sehr viele das nutzen wollen?


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Abgesehen von IONITY fand ich meist auch Preise zwischen 28-40 Cent pro KW/h, auch das ist nicht sonderlich günstig, mit einem sparsamen aktuellen Diesel fährt man sicherlich günstiger und hat die 4-5-fache Reichweite auf der Autobahn mit einer Tankfüllung.



Nun, ich komme von einem sparsamen Diesel (4,5-5l im gemischten Betrieb) und nein, der fährt nicht günstiger. Aber sicher täusche ich mich da, weil du hast das bestimmt in einem Video gesehen...

Findest du es nicht selbst lächerlich mit irgendwelchen im Internet irgendwoher zusammengeklaubten Wissen - von dem ich nach deiner Aussage zu den Drehmoment-/ Leistungskurven der Verbrenner vs E-Motor glaube, dass du vieles gar nicht begreifst - gegen Leute zu argumentieren, die selbst praktische Erfahrungen gemacht haben?

Dieses permanente Aufzählen irgendwelcher Datenblatt Werte (die zudem ohne praktische Relevanz sind) ist eines vorpubertären Autofans würdig, aber mit Ende 40 solltest du über dieses Stadium schon raus sein!

Du hast offenbar sehr wenig eigene Fahrerfahrung, das ist nicht schlimm und auch nicht verwerflich, bloß dein Gehabe damit ist schlimm. Es ist deswegen nicht erforderlich einen Sportwagen zu haben um in Berlin die Spur wechseln will. Wenn du als Fahranfänger damit Probleme in Berlin hattest, dann liegt es eher nicht an den schlimmen Sitten im Berliner Straßenverkehr, sondern, dass du halt einen Stuß zusammengefahren bist! Wenn du so fährst wie du hier auftrittst, dann würde ich auch hupen! Das ist aber kein Problem, dass sich mit mehr Leistung lösen lässt, sondern nur von dir selbst!

Wir haben ja auch mitbekommen, dass du ein Fiesta ST Fan bist (ein Kollege fährt den, ich persönlich bin aus *eigener Erfahrung* davon nicht wirklich überzeugt). Aber gut, wenn du den Gut findest, dann gönn ich dir das. Aber dein missionarischer Eifer ist hier wirklich fehl am Platz, Ich denke die meisten hier sind schon beeindruckendere Autos gefahren und unterm Strich ists halt ein starker Stadtrutscher...



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das ist richtig, aber dafür muß man gründlich pro und contra abwägen, was nicht ohne fundiertes Hintergrundwissen und eigene parktische Erfahrungen möglich ist.



Du hast aber weder das eine, noch das andere, was machst du dann? Nie ein Auto kaufen?



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Kostenmäßig bin ich erstmal etwas enttäuscht von der Elektromobiltiät, ich hatte echt gedacht, man könnte sicher zum halben Preis pro km fahren, auch wenn man immer kostenpflichtig aufläd, auch an Autobahnen.
> Dabei hat man anscheinend schon etwas Mühe pro km günstiger auf Autobahnen zufahren als ein hochgezüchtetern moderner Benziner, gemessen an einem auf Sparsamkeit getrimmten Diesel wird dann auf langen Autobahnetappen anscheinend noch kein Elektroantrieb heran kommen, sofern man nicht irgendwo umsonst aufladen kann und genug Zeit mitbringt.



Wie gesagt diese Aussage entspricht leider nicht den Erfahrungen, die zum Beispiel ich gemacht habe. Aber was weiß denn ich...



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Also bleibt mir erstmal nur abwarten und hoffen, daß die Elektroantriebe noch erheblich günstiger werden bzw. daß das Aufladen erheblich günstiger wird und überall auch schnell geladen werden kann, ohne das der Akku drunter leidet, denn die Anschaffungskosten finde ich durch die Prämien und Rabatte beim Corsa-E durchaus interessant, ebenso die wegfallende KFZ-Steuer für die ersten Jahre und die relativ niedrigen Versicherungstarife.



Bitte warte bis in alle Ewigkeit... Du hast immer noch nicht kapiert, dass man schnellladen nur in ausnahmefällen benötigt und normal langsam laden genutzt wird. Das der Akku kaputt geht ist auch so ne fixe Idee von dir, die sich einfach auf nichts stützt außer deinen Erfahrungen mit deinem Handy.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Aber das alles nützt nicht viel, wenn ich für den gefahreren km dennoch das gleich bezahle wie mit einem etwa 65 PS stärkeren Benziner in der gleichen Fahrzeugklasse, wobei das in der Stadt natürlich nicht ganz hin kommt.



Das stimmt halt auch wenn du es noch 10x schreibst nicht und in der Stadt schon 3x nicht.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Was mich interessieren würde ist, wieso man bei manchen großen Läden wie erwähnt angeblich umsonst laden kann? Wie lange werden die das anbieten können, wenn es immer mehr Elektroautos gibt und sehr viele das nutzen wollen?



Da kann nicht angeblich umsonst geladen werden, sondern ganz real! 

Mein Nachbar hat einen Baum gepflanzt, was meinst wie lange lässt er ihn wachsen bevor er ihn fällt?

Was hat die Anzahl der Elektroautos damit zu tun wie lange das angeboten kann? Wie kommst du immer auf so krude Gedankengänge? Was stimmt mit dir nicht?


----------



## Threshold (4. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Was mich interessieren würde ist, wieso man bei manchen großen Läden wie erwähnt angeblich umsonst laden kann? Wie lange werden die das anbieten können, wenn es immer mehr Elektroautos gibt und sehr viele das nutzen wollen?


Da kannst du gratis aufladen. Das einzige, was du brauchst ist eine Kundenkarte. Die hältst du dann an den Terminal und das Laden wird freigeschaltet.
Es geht um Marketing. Ich fahre mit meinem Elektrowagen eher zu dem Markt, wo ich kostenfrei laden kann als dorthin, wo ich gar nicht laden kann.


----------



## Tim1974 (4. Dezember 2020)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Findest du es nicht selbst lächerlich mit irgendwelchen im Internet irgendwoher zusammengeklaubten Wissen - von dem ich nach deiner Aussage zu den Drehmoment-/ Leistungskurven der Verbrenner vs E-Motor glaube, dass du vieles gar nicht begreifst - gegen Leute zu argumentieren, die selbst praktische Erfahrungen gemacht haben?



Man kann nicht jedes Auto selbst fahren um praktische Erfahrungen zu sammeln, dafür gibts auch umfangreiche Tests, die man dank Internet leicht finden und auswerten kann.
Das hat nichts mit Fan-Gehabe zu tun, es sind einfach Fakten:








						Ford Fiesta ST und VW Polo GTI im Test: Sportliche Kleinwagen mit 200 PS im Vergleich
					

Die Rollen bei den sportlichen Kleinwagen sind klar verteilt: Der VW Polo GTI mimt den gepflegten Kraftzwerg, der Ford Fiesta ST den Rabauken. Sein Turbomotor hat zwar einen Zylinder weniger, kommt aber ebenfalls auf 200 PS. Also: Wer jagt jetzt wen?




					www.auto-motor-und-sport.de
				







__





						Ford Fiesta ST 1.5 EcoBoost (04/18 - 07/19): Technische Daten, Bilder, Preise | ADAC
					

Alle Informationen zum Ford Fiesta ST 1.5 EcoBoost (04/18 - 07/19): Technische Daten, Bilder, Preise & laufende Kosten sowie Informationen zu Verbrauch, Kofferraumvolumen und Pannenstatistik.




					www.adac.de
				




Bei beiden Seiten ist der Außerorts-Verbrauch aufgeführt und es gibt Messwerte!
Willst du mir jetzt weiß machen, ich solle beiden Seiten nicht trauen und kann den Verbrauch nur heraus finden, indem ich mir das Auto zu Testzwecken kaufe oder leie? 



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Dieses permanente Aufzählen irgendwelcher Datenblatt Werte (die zudem ohne praktische Relevanz sind) ist eines vorpubertären Autofans würdig, aber mit Ende 40 solltest du über dieses Stadium schon raus sein!



Es geht gar nicht um Herstellerangaben, es geht um Messwerte und Tests:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hoD63Tdccyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uhuc0kp7Hfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zew2WtOyB64

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hier gehts nochmal ab etwa 11:00 Minuten zu den Verbrauchsmesswerten:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LWPEB1q64Vw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das sind mehr Daten und Fakten, als man sie praktisch selbst bei einer Probefahrt sammeln kann und sie kommen von unterschiedlichen Leuten, Magazinen und sind als objektiv zu betrachten.

Du magst ja von deinem Elektroauto überzeugt sein und auch einen Weg gefunden haben, damit sparsam zu fahren, aber objektiv bist du sicherlich nicht, zumindest weniger als ich, denn die in den Raum gestreuten halben km-Fahrkosten mit dem Elektroauto kommen nicht hin, außer vielleicht in der Stadt oder mit kostenlosem Aufladen.

Da kannst du dir auch dein von oben herab schreiben sparen, ich hab reichlich praktische und noch viel mehr theoretische Erfahrungen mit Autos, abgesehen von elektrischen. Auf viele meiner Argumente pro und contra gehst du gar nicht weiter ein, das deute ich dann mal als Zustimmung und den gereizten und persönlich angreifenden Schreibstil mal einfach als Argumentlosigkeit.


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Da kannst du dir auch dein von oben herab schreiben sparen, ich hab reichlich praktische und noch viel mehr theoretische Erfahrungen mit Autos, abgesehen von elektrischen. Auf viele meiner Argumente pro und contra gehst du gar nicht weiter ein, das deute ich dann mal als Zustimmung und den gereizten und persönlich angreifenden Schreibstil mal einfach als Argumentlosigkeit.


Naja, wer eine Drehmomentkennlinie nicht lesen kann, dessen theoretische Erfahrung stelle ich mal grundlegend in Frage. Das Aufzählen von oftmals sehr irrelevanten Katalogdaten (0-200km/h - ernsthaft?) ist keine theoretische Erfahrung. 
Wieviel praktische Erfahrung du hast musst du selbst beurteilen, aber wenn du es nicht schaffst in der Stadt mit einem normalen Auto eine Spur zu wechseln ohne angehupt zu werden, dann ist auf jeden Fall noch reichlich Luft nach oben.

ich bin hier jetzt raus hat ja wieder mal keinen Sinn mit dir. Kaufen tust ja ohnehin nichts...


----------



## JoM79 (4. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Bei beiden Seiten ist der Außerorts-Verbrauch aufgeführt und es gibt Messwerte!


Der ADAC hat keinen Verbrauch gemessen.
Bei AMS solltest du vielleicht mal auf Sportfahrerverbrauch gucken, da stehen 10,7L.
Um das mal in Relation zu setzen, ich fahre einen Skoda Octavia RS Combi.
2L 220PS 4 Zylinder Herstellerangabe 6,8L Verbrauch.

Den fahre ich im AMS Pendlermodus mit ~7,5L.
Da mir das aber oft zu langweilig ist und die Autobahn oft frei ist, sind es dann im Sportfahrermodus ~10,5L.
Du siehst also, dass ein 3 Zylinder mit Zylinderabschaltung, was ein Blödsinn nebenbei bemerkt, nicht wirklich besser im Verbrauch ist und ich durchaus real beurteilen kann was ein Auto verbraucht.

Deine praktische Erfahrung ist 20 Jahre her und beruht auf 2-3 Autos.
Nur hat ein VR6 aus den 90ern nicht mehr wirklich was mit modernen Motoren zu tun.


----------



## Threshold (4. Dezember 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du siehst also, dass ein 3 Zylinder mit Zylinderabschaltung, was ein Blödsinn nebenbei bemerkt, nicht wirklich besser im Verbrauch ist und ich durchaus real beurteilen kann was ein Auto verbraucht.


Ob der Fiesta ST seinen Zylinder abschaltet, während man mit 237km/h über die Autobahn fährt? 
Und was braucht der Fiesta ST eigentlich bei VMax? Sowas ließt man ja leider nie.


----------



## JoM79 (4. Dezember 2020)

Würde sagen so 17-18L.


----------



## Painkiller (4. Dezember 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Naja es geht eben darum für den Normalverdiener den Kauf zu fördern und der kauft schlicht keinen 100.000€ Tesla oder Audi.
> In der Realität ist das sowieso Geld zum Fenster rausgeworfen, die Infrastruktur ist kaum existent und die Reichweiten sind für Personen die „nur“ 1 Auto haben schlicht zu niedrig.


Darum geht es mir doch gar nicht. Mir ist vollkommen egal wer wieviel Geld für sein (E)Auto ausgibt. Mir ging es um die Tatsache, das hier (mal wieder) mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird. Entweder es gibt ein E-Auto Förderung die alle Autos umfasst oder man lässt es ganz bleiben. Aber sowas hier hinterlässt einen faden Beigeschmack.

Aber um auf deine anderen Punkte einzugehen:

Ich komm selbst aus dem ländlichen Raum. Wohn gute 30 km von München entfernt. Und bei uns gibt es mit der Ladeinfrastruktur keinerlei Probleme. Im näheren Umfeld gibt es bei mir mehr als genug Lademöglichkeiten. Und auch mit der Reichweite hab ich keinerlei Probleme. Die 650 km der Tesla Autos sind vollkommen ausreichend für mich.
Der Besitzer der Autowerkstatt bei der ich meine Diesel-Möhre immer reparieren lasse, fährt seit 2016 ein Tesla Model X. Hab ihn mal gefragt ob er irgendwelche Probleme mit der Reichweite oder den Lademöglichkeiten hat. Er meinte nur trocken: "Nein, hab ich nicht. War mit dem Auto bereits in Frankreich, Italien, Spanien und in Osteuropa."


RtZk schrieb:


> Sobald Autofahren alleine schon deshalb zum Stress wird, weil man bangen muss, dass es bis zur nächsten Säule reicht oder, dass diese überhaupt funktioniert, solange wird das E-Auto nicht Massenmarkt fähig sein.


Ich bin bis jetzt nicht nur einmal E-Auto gefahren und kann dir sagen, das es niemals in Stress ausgeartet ist. 


EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Hast Du über folgendes mal nachgedacht: Mensch braucht nicht zwingend ein Auto auf dem Land. Mensch sollte bei der Suche einer neuen Wohnung auf ÖPNV-Anbindung achten, oder nicht soweit rausziehen, dass mensch die Strecken nicht mehr mit dem Fahrrad fahren mag. Ansonsten kann mensch auch Fahrrad und ÖPNV kombinieren. Oder es gibt E-Bikes, *Velomobile*, Lastenräder (wenn mensch regelmäßig viel transportieren muss) ...
> Ich radel selbst durchaus 13 km pro Arbeitsweg. Warum dieser Fokus auf das Auto? Gerade in Zeiten der Klimaerhitzung und Massensterben der Tiere?


Hast du über folgendes mal nachgedacht: In der heutigen Zeit sind die Mieten dermaßen hoch, das du als kleiner Bürger nicht mehr "Wünsch dir was" spielen kannst. Friss oder stirb ist viel eher das Motto. Jedem sollte klar sein wohin die Reise geht, wenn auf dem Land der Quadratmeter Bauland über 2.000 € kostet. So ist das nämlich bei mir ums Eck. Und wir sind quasi von Wald umgeben. Wenn du also eine Wohnung mit "angenehmer" Miete gefunden hast, dann gibst du die so schnell nicht mehr her. Also nimms mir nicht krumm, aber bevor ich den ÖPNV zur Bedingung bei der Wohnungssuche mache, friert eher die Hölle ein. Eine Wohnung muss in erster Linie bezahlbar sein, alles andere ist purer Bonus. Schön zu sehen an den exorbitanten Mietpreisen in München wo gefühlt 1.000 Bewerber auf eine Wohnung kommen. Und auch auf dem Land ziehen die Mieten massiv an. In meiner Gegend kostet der Quadratmeter Wohnfläche zwischen 18 - 21 Euro. Nicht alle verdienen 3.000 - 5.000 € netto. Wenn du schon in der Stadt wohnst, dann ist Fahrrad und ÖPNV natürlich perfekt.

ÖPNV ist auf dem Land  ja schön und gut, nur leider ist der weder besonders zuverlässig noch ausreichend ausgebaut/vorhanden. Ohne eigenes Auto würde ich ca. 2,5 Stunden in die Arbeit brauchen. Mit Auto ca. 25 Minuten. Nur Hinweg wohlgemerkt. Der ÖPNV von München ist nun mal leider in den 70er Jahren steckengeblieben. Auch wenn die Autos sicher nicht gut für Umwelt sind, gibt es noch ganz andere Dreckbären die man mal angehen sollte. Ölheizungen, Schiffe, Flugzeuge, Fabriken, Kraftwerke, Dieselloks, LKWs...


----------



## Tim1974 (4. Dezember 2020)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Naja, wer eine Drehmomentkennlinie nicht lesen kann, dessen theoretische Erfahrung stelle ich mal grundlegend in Frage.


Kann ich, mich störten nur die Abkürzungen und fehlenden Bezeichnungen dieser, für eine schlechtes Diagramm kann ich aber nichts!



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das Aufzählen von oftmals sehr irrelevanten Katalogdaten (0-200km/h - ernsthaft?) ist keine theoretische Erfahrung.


Das ist allenfalls interessant, aber nicht entscheidend wichtig, sowas wäre für mich auch kein Argument für eine Kaufentscheidung.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wieviel praktische Erfahrung du hast musst du selbst beurteilen, aber wenn du es nicht schaffst in der Stadt mit einem normalen Auto eine Spur zu wechseln ohne angehupt zu werden, dann ist auf jeden Fall noch reichlich Luft nach oben.


Das ist ja der Punkt, du gehst auf meine Fragen und Argumente so gut wie gar nicht ein, pickst dir lieber einen relativ belanglosen Nebensatz heraus, der nichtmal direkt zum Thema paßt und reitest über mehere Postings immer wieder darauf rum, nur um mir damit eins reinwürgen zu können, das spricht eigentlich schon für sich. 



Zappaesk schrieb:


> ich bin hier jetzt raus hat ja wieder mal keinen Sinn mit dir. Kaufen tust ja ohnehin nichts...


Alles klar, nach anfänglich einigen ganz ordentlichen Hinweisen zum Akku war sonst auch nicht viel wirklich hilfreiches dabei, die entscheidenen Dinge habe ich mal wieder selbstständig durch googeln und parallel lesen heraus gefunden. Als ich darauf aufbauend dann hier weiterführende Fragen stellte, die anscheinend nicht in deine Elektroautoideologie paßten, wurdest du persönlich. 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Der ADAC hat keinen Verbrauch gemessen.


Ok, aber Messwerte des Herstellers nach NEFZ und WLTP.
Bei AMS standen auch Messwerte und zwar etwa 7,5 Liter, das wird aber der Drittelmix sein, also ist da der Stadtverbrauch mit viel Beschleunigen und Bremsen mit drinn. AMS wird die Autos sicherlich auch etwas sportlicher fahren, also sind 6 Liter bei 100-130 Km/h bei konstanter Fahrweise über längere Zeit auf der Autobahn durchaus drinn.
In einem der verlinkten Videos wurden Verbrauchswerte auf dem Boardcomputer angezeigt.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ob der Fiesta ST seinen Zylinder abschaltet, während man mit 237km/h über die Autobahn fährt?


Logischerweise wird er bei Volllast keinen Zylinder abschalten, das passiert meines Wissens nach nur im Ecomode, vielleicht auch noch im Standardmode bis zu einem gewissen Punkt.
Mit nur zwei Zylindern kann er theoretisch ja auch nur ca. 133 PS liefern, das wird theoretisch bis etwa Tempo 205 reichen, ich glaub aber trotzdem nicht, daß er bei solchem Tempo noch einen Zylinder abschaltet.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und was braucht der Fiesta ST eigentlich bei VMax? Sowas ließt man ja leider nie.


Ich hatte mal in einem Video was von etwa 14,5 Litern bei Tempo 200 gesehen, bei starkem Beschleunigen auf der Autobahn und meist Tempo über 200 können es sicherlich auch über 20 Liter werden, aber das ist normal, so fährt man ja auch normalerweise nicht.
Auch das Elektroauto wird ordentlich aus dem Akku saufen, wenn man brutal Volllast an der Leistungsgrenze über längere Zeit fährt und immer wieder hart beschleunigt.


----------



## Tim1974 (5. Dezember 2020)

Damit es nicht so unfair ist, hier nochmal ein Testvideo vom Corsa-E:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DqiLapAMyyE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Also wird es bei sogar nur einem 100er-Schnitt auf der AB schon auf gut 20 KW/h hinaus laufen, dazu die wirklich nur geringe Reichweite in dem Testvideo und das Ladedesaster noch dazu... 
Da braucht man meiner Ansicht nach schon reichlich Pioniergeist oder Masoschismus um sich das zu geben, ich schaue mir die E-Autos dann in etwa 10 Jahren nochmal genauer an und orientiere mich jetzt lieber wieder Richtung Verbrenner.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (5. Dezember 2020)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Hast du über folgendes mal nachgedacht: In der heutigen Zeit sind die Mieten dermaßen hoch, das du als kleiner Bürger nicht mehr "Wünsch dir was" spielen kannst. Friss oder stirb ist viel eher das Motto. Jedem sollte klar sein wohin die Reise geht, wenn auf dem Land der Quadratmeter Bauland über 2.000 € kostet. So ist das nämlich bei mir ums Eck. Und wir sind quasi von Wald umgeben. Wenn du also eine Wohnung mit "angenehmer" Miete gefunden hast, dann gibst du die so schnell nicht mehr her. Also nimms mir nicht krumm, aber bevor ich den ÖPNV zur Bedingung bei der Wohnungssuche mache, friert eher die Hölle ein. Eine Wohnung muss in erster Linie bezahlbar sein, alles andere ist purer Bonus. Schön zu sehen an den exorbitanten Mietpreisen in München wo gefühlt 1.000 Bewerber auf eine Wohnung kommen. Und auch auf dem Land ziehen die Mieten massiv an. In meiner Gegend kostet der Quadratmeter Wohnfläche zwischen 18 - 21 Euro. Nicht alle verdienen 3.000 - 5.000 € netto. Wenn du schon in der Stadt wohnst, dann ist Fahrrad und ÖPNV natürlich perfekt.
> 
> ÖPNV ist auf dem Land  ja schön und gut, nur leider ist der weder besonders zuverlässig noch ausreichend ausgebaut/vorhanden. Ohne eigenes Auto würde ich ca. 2,5 Stunden in die Arbeit brauchen. Mit Auto ca. 25 Minuten. Nur Hinweg wohlgemerkt. Der ÖPNV von München ist nun mal leider in den 70er Jahren steckengeblieben. Auch wenn die Autos sicher nicht gut für Umwelt sind, gibt es noch ganz andere Dreckbären die man mal angehen sollte. Ölheizungen, Schiffe, Flugzeuge, Fabriken, Kraftwerke, Dieselloks, LKWs...


Naja, Autos sind ein Vielfaches teurer als ÖPNV. Mensch beachte die tatsächlichen Kosten. E-Autos sind in der Anschaffung teuer und wie Tim1974 bedenkt, teuer, wenn der Akku defekt/ineffizienter wird. Das wären dann ja Zusatzkosten im Vergleich zu einer Wohnung mit höherer Miete aber ÖPNV-Zugang oder noch besser in Fahrraddistanz. Das mit den Mietentwicklungen und Umverteilung hin zu den Reichen ist mir durchaus klar. Dass die Suche einfach wäre, sage ich nicht. Von Zeitdruck andererseits habe ich bei Tim1974, soweit ich die Kommentare überflogen habe, nicht gelesen. Individuell wird mensch sicherlich nicht immer die beste Lösung finden - schon gar nicht in München. Insofern ginge es dann auch um die politische Ebene, etwas strukturell zu ändern: Anhebung der unteren Einkommen inkl. Grundsicherung, Erwerbslosen- und Asyluntersützung, höhere Besteuerungen der Reicheren, Steuersenkungen für die Ärmeren, Mietensenkungen, ÖPNV-Ausbau und natürlich die Reduzierung der von Dir genannten CO2-Emittenten ... aber das ist dann eine andere Diskussion.


----------



## Threshold (5. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Also wird es bei sogar nur einem 100er-Schnitt auf der AB schon auf gut 20 KW/h hinaus laufen, dazu die wirklich nur geringe Reichweite in dem Testvideo und das Ladedesaster noch dazu...


Halte ich für etwas zu viel. Falsch gemessen? Falsch gefahren?
Mein Zoe braucht bei 130km/h rund 19kW/h. Bei 100 sind es 15kW/h.
Jetzt im Winter ist es natürlich mehr aber im Winter braucht ein Verbrenner auch mehr Sprit.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ok, aber Messwerte des Herstellers nach NEFZ und WLTP.
> Bei AMS standen auch Messwerte und zwar etwa 7,5 Liter, das wird aber der Drittelmix sein, also ist da der Stadtverbrauch mit viel Beschleunigen und Bremsen mit drinn. AMS wird die Autos sicherlich auch etwas sportlicher fahren, also sind 6 Liter bei 100-130 Km/h bei konstanter Fahrweise über längere Zeit auf der Autobahn durchaus drinn.
> In einem der verlinkten Videos wurden Verbrauchswerte auf dem Boardcomputer angezeigt.


Und da säuft er ab 200km/h schon gut was durch.
Finde den Verbrauch eher enttäuschend für so nen kleinen Motor.
Im Schnitt ein halber Liter weniger als mein 2L 4 Zylinder, bringt ja richtig was das Downsizing.
Ab 200km/h ist der Verbrauch dann ne Ecke mehr als bei mir.
Gilt halt immer noch, Turbo läuft, Turbo säuft.


----------



## RyzA (5. Dezember 2020)

Solange Rohstoffe für Akkus zu katastrophalen Bedingungen in 3. Welt-Ländern abgebaut werden, sehe ich das Ganze mit Skepsis. Auch weiß ich nicht wie die genau entsorgt und recycled werden.
Außerdem ist ein E-Auto auch nur dann umweltschonend, wenn es dafür "sauberen" Strom aus der Steckdose bekommt.
Strom aus Kohlekraftwerken gehört nicht dazu.
Zudem fehlt wohl in Deutschland noch ein gute  Infrastruktur für Ladestationen.


----------



## Tim1974 (5. Dezember 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Und da säuft er ab 200km/h schon gut was durch.
> Finde den Verbrauch eher enttäuschend für so nen kleinen Motor.
> Im Schnitt ein halber Liter weniger als mein 2L 4 Zylinder, bringt ja richtig was das Downsizing.



Naja, Downsizingmotoren neigen eben dazu, wenn sie voll am Anschlag gefahren werden ordentlich zu saufen, da kann es im Extremfall wohl schon vorkommen, daß sie nicht sparsamer sind, als größere Motoren.
Sie sind aber auch meines Wissens nach dafür konstruiert, bei sparsamer Fahrweise weniger zu verbrauchen, also vorallem im Stadtverkehr und bei gemütlichen Überland- oder Autobahn-Touren.
Allgemein bin ich kein Freund von Downsizing bei Motoren, allerdings finde ich den Ford 1,5 Liter 3-Zylinder Ecoboost schon genial, allein schon der Sound stellt meiner Ansicht nach so gut wie jeden 4-Zylinder in den Schatten. Bei dem Fiesta ST hat man akustisch das Gefühl einen sportlichen V6 zu fahren, verglichen damit klingt der Polo GTI für mich trotz einem Zylinder mehr oben rum viel angestrengter und gequälter, bei weitem nicht so satt und sportlich.

Trotzdem, hätte ich den Motor für den Fiesta ST konstruiert, hätte er zwar auch nur 3-Zylinder bekommen aber wenigstens 1,8 Liter Hubraum und dann 350 Nm bei 1500 U/min und mindestens 220 PS, damit er Tempo 250 packt und in rund 6 Sekunden aus dem Stand auf 100 kommt.
Dann hätte man das Getriebe auch ein wenig länger übersetzen können und der Verbrauch wäre bei Hochgeschwindigkeitsfahrten vielleicht nochmals etwas gesunken durch das dann etwas niedrigere Drehzahlniveau.
Die Klappenauspuffanlage hätte ich eventuell weggelassen, da bin ich skeptisch ob die langzeitstabil ist und nicht irgendwann richtig teuer wird, wenn sie getauscht werden muß, stattdessen einfach eine nicht verstellbare Sportauspuffanlage, die einen ähnlichen Sound liefert, vielleicht noch eienn Tick leiser aus die Klappenanlage.
Außerdem wäre ein adaptives Fahrwerk nett gewesen, was sich auch komfortabler einstellen läßt.
Auf jeden Fall aber hätte ich eine deutlich stärkere Bremsanlage verbaut!

Geht man eins höher bei Ford und schaut sich den Focus ST 2.3 Ecoboost an, hat man auch wieder 4-Zylinder und auch einen super Sound (erstrecht für einen 4-Zylinder), aber der Verbrauch geht richtig nach oben, gerade im Stadtverkehr können da rund 4 Liter zwischen beiden Autos liegen und der 2.3 Liter im Focus kann trotz 280 PS und 400 Nm den kleinen Fiesta ST auch erst ab etwa Tempo 160 hinter sich lassen.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Dezember 2020)

Man merkt echt, dass du überhaupt keine praktische Erfahrung hast und mal wieder nur in deiner Theorie fantasierst.


----------



## Tim1974 (5. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Halte ich für etwas zu viel. Falsch gemessen? Falsch gefahren?



Glaub ich nicht, kannst dir ja das Video anschauen, gerast ist der sicher nicht und kam trotzdem auf über 20 KW/h. Vielleicht ist der Zoe ja etwas sparsamer, dafür aber halt auch lahmer.



RyzA schrieb:


> Zudem fehlt wohl in Deutschland noch ein gute Infrastruktur für Ladestationen.



Ich bin durch diesen Thread auch zu dem Schluss gekommen, daß die Zeit noch nicht reif ist für einen Wechsel auf Elektroantrieb, zum einen wegen der Ladeinfrastruktur, die zwar momentan sicherlich ausreicht, aber auch nur wenn alle Säulen mit jedem Auto einwandfrei funktionieren (siehe Video zu dem Corsa-E-Test, wo das nicht der Fall war!) und zweitens wenn die Preise wirklich niedriger sind.
Momentan scheint sich der E-Antrieb bestenfalls im reinen Stadtverkehr zu rechnen und auch da nicht doll, sofern man nicht umsonst aufladen kann.
Sobald man für die KW/h bezahlen muß, fährt man elektrisch auch nicht wirklich günstiger in der Stadt als mit einem modernen und sparsamen Diesel.
Auf Langstrecken mit hohem Autobahnanteil hat man echt Mühe mit dem E-Antrieb sparsamer zu sein als mit einem sportlichen Benziner, der Diesel ist da weitaus sparsamer und kommt nicht selten etwa 5 mal so weit mit einer Tankfüllung!


----------



## RtZk (5. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Halte ich für etwas zu viel. Falsch gemessen? Falsch gefahren?
> Mein Zoe braucht bei 130km/h rund 19kW/h. Bei 100 sind es 15kW/h.
> Jetzt im Winter ist es natürlich mehr aber im Winter braucht ein Verbrenner auch mehr Sprit.



"Falsch gefahren?" Sorry, aber , wenn ich das schon wieder höre.
Ein Verbrenner braucht minimal mehr Sprit, das sind nicht mehr als 0,1, Winterreifen haben eine größere Auswirkung, die kommt beim E-Auto aber sowieso auch dazu, bei den E-Autos ist es die Temperatur.


----------



## Tim1974 (5. Dezember 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Man merkt echt, dass du überhaupt keine praktische Erfahrung hast und mal wieder nur in deiner Theorie fantasierst.



Das ist einfach Fachwissen, das kann man sich allein mit praktischen Erfahrungen nicht aneignen.
Ich hab mich eben auch viel mit den Hintergründen und dem Motorbau und Charakteristik beschäftigt, was die meisten nicht machen.
Die meisten fahren ihr Auto einfach und sammeln dann subjektive Erfahrungen und meinen, nur weil sie viel gefahren sind alles zu Wissen und jemand der weniger oder zeitweise auch gar nicht gefahren ist belehren zu können.

Ich bin dagegen eher auf dem Niveau um mit Fahrzeugbauingenieuren zu diskutieren, was man optimieren könnte, wobei da natürlich noch wissensmäßig viel Luft nach oben ist, was genaue Berechnungen angeht, da steige ich dann doch aus.


RtZk schrieb:


> Ein Verbrenner braucht minimal mehr Sprit, das sind nicht mehr als 0,1, Winterreifen haben eine größere Auswirkung, die kommt beim E-Auto aber sowieso auch dazu, bei den E-Autos ist es die Temperatur.



Ich habs oben ja durchgerechnet, auf Reisen mit Tempo 100 oder mehr ist man mit einem sportlichen Benziner in etwa gleichteuer unterwegs wie mit einem aktuellen Elektroauto, sofern man nicht umsonst oder zu stark vergünstigten Tarifen aufladen kann.
Mit einem modernen Diesel fährt man deutlich günstiger Langstrecken über Autobahnen und spart dazu noch Stunden an Zeit, die man mit dem E-Auto an Ladesäulen verbringt.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Dezember 2020)

Was willst du denn mit denen diskutieren? 
Denkst du wissen nicht was sie tun? 
Glaubst du kannst zb jemanden mit 20-30 Jahren Erfahrung in der Fahrwerksentwicklung was erzählen, was er noch nicht weiß? 
Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, dass manche Dinge einfach bauartbedingt so sind wie sie sind?


----------



## Threshold (5. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht, kannst dir ja das Video anschauen, gerast ist der sicher nicht und kam trotzdem auf über 20 KW/h. Vielleicht ist der Zoe ja etwas sparsamer, dafür aber halt auch lahmer.


Wo ist denn der Zoe lahmer? Beide haben 136PS.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Dezember 2020)

Unser Ingenieur mit 0-100km/h und Höchstgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## Tim1974 (6. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der Zoe lahmer? Beide haben 136PS.



Der Zoe ist etwa 1,4 Sekunden von 0-100 Km/h langsamer als der Corsa-E und das ist für Messtoleranzen zu viel, das müßte man auch echt beim beschleunigen merken.
In der Höchstgeschwindigkeit ist der Corsa-E auch 10 Km/h schneller.


----------



## Tim1974 (7. Dezember 2020)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Sprich bei einem Verbrenner solltest du nach einem Turbo ausschau halten (gibts ja fast nur noch) und nicht nach einem "Sportmotor" a la VR6,



Der VR6 war und ist kein reinrassiger "Sportmotor" gewesen, er war eine auf hohen Komfort ausgelegte Motorisierung, die auch den Golf III (und neuer) zu einem komfortablen Langstreckler machen sollte.
Wollte man einen Sportmotor, hat man sich wohl eher für den 2.0 16V entschieden oder den G60...
Der VR6 hatte leider einige kontruktive Details, die ihn nicht wirklich optimal dastehen ließen, ich hätte mir den Motor auch nicht gerne nochmal gekauft.
Z.B. hatte er gerade im warmen Zustand manchmal ein ziemlich lahmes Beschleunigungsgefühl aus dem unteren und mittleren Drezahlbereich, gerade bei höherem Tempo auf der Autobahn. Das reicht zwar eigentlich immer aus, war aber dem nicht angemessen, was ich von einer Topmotorisierung damals erwartet hatte.
Negativ wirkte sich auch der relativ hohe Gewicht und der dadurch nach vorne verschobene Schwerpunkt des Fahrzeuges aus, der Verbrauch war übrigens auch alles andere auch ökonomisch in der Stadt, ich hatte da öfter an die 16 Liter Super Plus/100 km.
Gut hingegen war die Laufruhe und (sofern einem das wichtig ist) der Sound, sehr angenehm auch eben auf Langstrecken, dazu die sehr angenehm leichtgängige Servolenkung und gute butterweiche Handschaltung.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> der ja ohnehin keine sehr glückliche Konstruktion war, zudem vermutlich eher kurz übersetzt war



Ungünstig war wohl auch die Aufheizung bzw. Kühlung des Motors, durch die sehr eng zusammenliegenden Brennräume der verschränkten Zylinderbänke in nur einem Block.

Kurz übersetzt war er absolut nicht, genau das Gegenteil war der Fall, er war elendig lang übersetzt, der 1. Gang ging, soweit ich mich richtig erinnere bis etwa 60 Km/h, der 2. bis über 100 Km/h.
Die heutigen viel drehmomentstärkeren Turbomotoren, die noch weniger Drehzahl brauchen, erreichen meist die 100 Km/h erst im 3. Gang!



Zappaesk schrieb:


> und auch ein 540i war ja eher sportlich ausgelegt. Mit der Automatik hättest aber übers Gaspedal eine Rückschaltung einleiten können und dann eben den Motor in dem Drehzahlbereich nutzen in dem er die Leistung auch hat.



Auch das ist Quatsch, der 540er Motor der ersten Generation war kein Sportmotor an sich, es war ein sportlicher auf Komfort ausgelegter Motor, er war auch mit der Automatik keinesfalls sehr kurz übersetzt.
Ein Sportmotor war der 3,8 Liter Reihen-6-Zylinder im M5 von damals und die späteren V8- und V10-Motoren im M5, das waren Hochdrehzahl-Saugmotoren!

Die Automatik des 540iA von damals hat natürlich bei Kickdown zurück geschaltet, aber das ging leider nicht verzögerungsfrei, es vergingen immer erst einige Gedenk-Zehntelsekunden.

Später hat BMW dem 540 V8 dann mehr Hubraum spendiert, er hatte dann 4,4 Liter, das Hubraumplus hat ihm sicherlich gut getan in dieser Fahrzeugklasse und im Hinblick auf ein früher anliegendes und höheres Drehmoment.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das Auto zum Spaß rumzufahren, nur dass es richtig warm wird, ist nicht nur unnötig, sondern auch verboten.



Auch das ist Bullshit!
Wenn man Google bedienen kann (und ich bin nichtmal gut darin!) findet man ganz schnell gegenteilige Aussagen auf diversen Seiten!
Warmfahren ist sinnvoll und nötig, zum einen um den Motor zu schonen, zum anderen um Kraftstoffkondensat wieder verdunsten zu lassen, was sonst bei häufigem Kurzstreckenbetrieb das Öl verdünnt und die Schmierung negativ beeinflußt bis der Motor Schaden nimmt.
Bei Dieseln mit Rußpartikelfilter ist der Kurzstreckenbetrieb auch sehr problematisch, weil sich dadurch der Filter zusetzt, bis das Auto schließlich nicht mehr fährt!


----------



## NuVirus (7. Dezember 2020)

ich bin auch ernsthaft am überlegen mir ein Elektroauto zuzulegen, hab mir schon verschiedene Angebote machen lassen und auch schon den Corsa und e-208 sowie i3 probegefahren, außerdem nen Kona und Tesla Model 3 und eher durch Zufall nen Mercedes EQC.

Vorteile am Elektro imho:
- machen gerade im Alltagsverkehr richtig Spaß 
- weniger Wartungskosten 
- leise (für mich persönlich aber irrelevant da ich eigl immer Musik höre während dem fahren
- uvm. wills hier nicht zu lang werden lassen bzw. keine Lust jetzt alles zusammen zu sammeln
- super für den Alltag wenn man daheim Laden kann, dann fallen die meisten negativen Punkte weg wenn man eher selten Langstrecke fährt und man muss eigl nie zur Tanke oder Schnellader etc nutzen

Nachteile:
- Winterreichweite, ähnliches Problem wie Verbrenner auf Kurzstrecke da die ersten Minuten durch Klima/Heizung etc besonders viel verbraucht wird.
- Auf die Angaben vom Hersteller müssen noch die Ladeverluste gerechnet werden die so bei 10-30% liegen können
- Ladekarten Chaos und stark schwankende Preise für öffentliche Säulen, egal ob Schnelles Laden oder normal 
- Generell nicht funktionierende Ladesäulen oder ggf. mit genau dem eigenen Auto wegen einer Kleinigkeit nicht möglich zu Laden (wird aber immer besser).
- Meist versteckte Ladesäulen die man erst suchen muss oder von Autobahn abfahren
- selbst bei 130kmh schon Verbrauch von meist über 20KW/h und dann massiv zunehmend je nach CW Wert des Autos und vielen anderen Einflussfaktoren
- selbst bei den Mittelklasse E-Autos wie e208 oder Zoe 52Kwh relativ geringe Reichweiten die massiv von den beworbenen Werten abweichen - Praktisch eher so grob 200-250 bei gemäßigter Fahrt - das heist bei Nachladen bis ca. 70-80% dann nur ca. 150km Nachladen und dann schon wieder zum Laden falls noch nicht am Ziel.


Aus meiner Sicht Praxisprobleme wenn man nicht daheim Laden kann oder eben häufig mal woanders über Nacht ist - öffentliche Säulen häufig maximale Ladezeit oder nur bis voll geladen etc. also nicht mal eben Nachmittag/Abends Auto abstellen und am nächsten Tag wenn Termin oder Besuch etc. vorbei ist einfach wieder hin - wenn man Pech hat teurer Strafzettel oder gar abgeschleppt (wurde ja auch letztens nochmal verschärft)

Den Akku selbst sehe ich noch als das geringste Problem an im Alltag aktuell, man sollte halt überlegen welche Strecken man fährt und aktuell würde ich das Auto auch nur Leasen (durch die Prämien teils interessante Angebote) wenn es nicht gerade nur nen 2. Auto ist das man nur als Alltagsauto mit Heimlademöglichkeit nutzt.
Ansonsten sollte man zumindest damit rechnen nach einigen Jahren nur noch 70-80% der Ursprungsreichweite hat, was gerade im Winter besonders zu beachten ist fährt man auch im Alltag mal größere Strecken deutlich über 150km am Tag.

Edit: die meisten E-Autos sind abgeriegelt da schon bei 150 oder 160 der Verbrauch extrem hoch ist und das Auto so mal eben in etwas mehr als 100km leer sein kann wenn es ein normaler Akku wie beim e-208 oder Corsa Zoe etc. Tesla macht das auch nicht viel besser hat aber auch Modelle im Angebot die deutlich größeren Akku haben.

Aber würde wenn ich schnell mal ne kurze Strecke fahren will und frei ist auch gerne die Möglichkeit mal schnell irgendwo hinzuflitzen.


----------



## Kuhprah (7. Dezember 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Edit: die meisten E-Autos sind abgeriegelt da schon bei 150 oder 160 der Verbrauch extrem hoch ist und das Auto so mal eben in etwas mehr als 100km leer sein kann wenn es ein normaler Akku wie beim e-208 oder Corsa Zoe etc. Tesla macht das auch nicht viel besser hat aber auch Modelle im Angebot die deutlich größeren Akku haben.



Liegt eventuell auch daran dass D das einzige Land ist in dem viele E-Autos fahren und wo man effektiv mehr als 130 fahren darf. Wozu also extra wegen euch permanent die Autos auf 250km/h auslegen? Das is doch euer Problem, nicht das von allen anderen?

Ich kann mich nicht beschweren. Bin so gut wie nie in D unterwegs und hab dadurch inzwischen fast 16kWh Verbrauch auf 100km... da kann man echt nichts dagegen sagen.


----------



## Tim1974 (8. Dezember 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Den Akku selbst sehe ich noch als das geringste Problem an im Alltag aktuell,



Meiner Ansicht nach und ich hab in diesem Thread eine Menge gelernt und parallel gegoogelt und Tests angesehen, ist der Akku das dickste und fetteste Problem bei E-Autos momentan:

1. Hab ich gehört, daß bei der Herstellung des Akkus soviel CO2 freigesetzt wird, wie ein Verbrenner auf 100.000 km Fahrstrecke freisetzt.
2. Muß der Strom für die E-Autos auch irgendwo erzeugt werden und das ist gewiss nicht immer eine klimaneutrale Energieerzeugung.
3. Hat der Akku eine klar begrenzte Lebensdauer, ich kenne kein Bauteil eines gewöhnlichen Autos mit Verbrennungsmotor, was eine so klar begrenzte Lebensdauer hat wie der Fahrakku heutiger E-Autos und zugleich derart teuer ist.
4. Der Preis für einen Austauschakku ist immens, das können gut und gerne 10.000 Euro oder mehr sein und das sogar ohne Ausbau des alten Akkus und Einbau des neuen Akkus, es kommt also noch gewaltig was an Kosten dazu!
5. Die Reichweite ist oft noch unter aller Sau, vorallem auf Autobahnen mit relativ hohem Tempo und wenig Bremsvorgängen.
6. Auf Reisen ist ein E-Auto oft nicht günstiger zu bewegen als ein sportlicher Benziner.
7. Der Anschaffungspreis ist unangemessen hoch, dafür das man auf Autobahnen nur eine fleckmatische Höchstgeschwindigkeit von 140-150 Km/h bei den meisten Kompakt-E-Autos fahren kann.
8. Wenn immer mehr Leute E-Autos kaufen wird es immer schwerer diese überall aufladen zu können, wir haben eine super Infrastruktur für Tankstellen und Kraftstoff tanken geht super schnell, Aufladen eines Fahrakkus dauert daran gemessen elendig lang, selbst mit Schnelllader, das in Verbindung mit ein paar Millionen E-Autos auf unseren Straßen würde vermutlich für ein Verkehrs-/Parksituationskaosk sorgen, sofern man denn an jedem Parkplatz auch noch eine Ladesäule installiert hätte, was so schnell wohl kaum möglich ist.
9. Wie soll unser Stromnetz und die Kraftwerke damit klar kommen, in paar Jahren die gesamte Energie für den persönlichen Nahverkehr zu erzeugen, insbesondere da erneuerbare Energien wetterabhängig sind?
10. Im Falle von schweren Unfällen birgt ein Li-Ionen-Akku eines E-Autos ein enormes Risiko in sich in Brand zu geraten oder zu explodieren, außerdem ist das Löschen extrem kompliziert und langwierig.

Mein Fazit:
Um ein heutiges E-Autos der ca. 30-40 Tausend-Euro-Klasse zu fahren sollte man viel Pioniergeist haben und leiderprobt sein, es besser nicht eilig haben auf Langstrecken und bereit sein mehr Geld fürs Fahren auszugeben als mit einem aktuellen sparsamen Diesel.
Wenn jetzt wieder jemand damit kommt, daß man auch kostenlos bei bestimmten Kundenparkplätzen großer Läden aufladen kann, muß man sich nur fragen wie lange die Betriebe das ihren Kunden wohl noch anbieten werden, wenn es immer mehr E-Autos auf den Straßen werden?

Interessant wird ein E-Auto für mich, wenn der Fahrakku nur noch 1/10 vom heutigen Preis kostet, nicht mehr so explosiv und brennbar ist und eine realistische Reichweite von mindestens 500 km auch im Winter bietet. Außerdem sollte der Strompreis dafür noch sinken und/oder die E-Autos müssen deutlich weniger Verbrauchen auf Autobahnstrecken.


----------



## NuVirus (8. Dezember 2020)

@Tim1974 liest du überhaupt was man in deinen Threads alles schreibt?

Die meisten Punkte hab ich selbst angemerkt im letzten Beitrag.

Wie die Aussage gemeint war, das der Punkt das der Akku kaputt geht oder eben viel vom Anschaffungspreis ausmacht wie der Motor bei besseren Verbrennern noch das geringste Problem des Elektroautos ist denn man kann einen Akku z.B. auch nur teilweise tauschen da es Module gibt usw.
Das der Akku mit der Zeit Kapazität verliert muss man halt einkalkulieren, das geht technisch halt nicht anders, halten Gesamt gesehen aber doch vie länger und zuverlässiger als Smartphone Akkus etc.
Was auch dran liegt das diese aktive Kühlung etc haben.

Viele größere Probleme sehe ich wie du teilweise schon sagst in der Praxis, gerade wenn man nicht daheim Laden kann oder auch immer mal wieder längere Strecken über 300km fahren will.

Das Brandrisiko ist auch nicht so das Problem wie du jetzt vll denkst das ist auch noch ein kleineres Thema das man recht einfach lösen kann, das Hauptproblem daran ist eigl nur das es schwerer zu löschen ist aber durch Schutz des Akkus nicht häufiger vor kommt als bei Verbrennern - ich meine sogar seltener.
Wie man die löscht dafür kann man Lösungen finden wenn man denn will sehe ich nicht als langfristiges Problem an.

Was bei den ganzen Studien immer vergessen wird zum C02 Vergleich Verbrenner vs. Elektroauto - nicht alle haben so große Akkus und 100.000 ist auch ein Alter Wert eher sind es so 70.000 bei einem sehr kleinen Teil der Autos mit riesen Akkus es sind eher so 40-50Tkm.

*Was außerdem bei den Studien meist nicht berücksichtigt wird ist die Tatsache das Benzin und Diesel auch massiv CO2 Verbrauchen bei der Herstellung und Transport bis zu den Tankstellen und der da viele gegen Elektro noch sind einfach ignoriert wird sondern nur der Wert den er bei der Verbrennung im Auto verbraucht und das ist einfach lächerlich Äpfel mit Birnen zu vergleichen*


----------



## JoM79 (8. Dezember 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> *Was außerdem bei den Studien meist nicht berücksichtigt wird ist die Tatsache das Benzin und Diesel auch massiv CO2 Verbrauchen bei der Herstellung und Transport bis zu den Tankstellen und der da viele gegen Elektro noch sind einfach ignoriert wird sondern nur der Wert den er bei der Verbrennung im Auto verbraucht und das ist einfach lächerlich Äpfel mit Birnen zu vergleichen*


Genau das.
Irgendwie muss man sich die Verbrenner ja schön reden.

Nachtrag zum Thema Getriebe:
Mein zweiter Gang geht bis knapp 120km/h.


----------



## Tim1974 (8. Dezember 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> @Tim1974 liest du überhaupt was man in deinen Threads alles schreibt?



Ja



NuVirus schrieb:


> Die meisten Punkte hab ich selbst angemerkt im letzten Beitrag.



Ja, teilweise richtig, ich hab sie halt noch weiter ausgeführt und ergänzt mit dem, was ich durch diesen Thread und paralleles Recherchieren gelernt habe.



NuVirus schrieb:


> Das Brandrisiko ist auch nicht so das Problem wie du jetzt vll denkst das ist auch noch ein kleineres Thema das man recht einfach lösen kann, das Hauptproblem daran ist eigl nur das es schwerer zu löschen ist aber durch Schutz des Akkus nicht häufiger vor kommt als bei Verbrennern - ich meine sogar seltener.
> Wie man die löscht dafür kann man Lösungen finden wenn man denn will sehe ich nicht als langfristiges Problem an.



Wann brennt schonmal ein Auto mit Verbrennungsmotor (abgesehen vom Fernsehen), sofern es nicht mutwillig angezündet wurde?

Fakt ist nunmal, daß Li-Ionen-Akkus sehr gefährliche Bauteile sind, was das Brandrisiko angeht, sie können sich einfach so von selbst entzünden oder beim aufladen, ich denke da z.B. an das Samsung Galaxy Note 7.

Ich habe aber auch einen Bericht im Fernsehen gesehen, wo es um ein abgebranntes Elektroauto ging, wodurch der Brand letztendlich ausgelöst wurde weiß ich nicht genau, wurde glaub ich in den Bericht auch gar nicht detailiert erwähnt.
Schlimm war die Löschung, denn die Feuerwehr konnte einfach nach dem Löschen nicht abrücken, es entzündete sich immer wieder aufs neue, weil der Akku ja aus vielen Einzelzellen besteht und jede kann nacheinander hoch gehen, wie eine Sylvesterbatterie.
Es wurde wohl vom Hersteller empfohlen, den Akku mehrere Tage lang zu kühlen, dafür orderte man einen Bauschuttkontainer in den das Auto bzw. dessen Überreste mit Hilfe eines Krans gelegt wurden, der Kontainer wurde dann zwecks Kühlung mit Wasser gefüllt.
Nach einigen Tagen wollte man die Reste dann entsorgen, wußte aber nicht wohin mit dem kontaminierten Wasser. Angeblich gab es in Deutschland zu dem Zeitpunkt nur ein Unternehmen, was sich der Wasserentsorgung annehmen wollte und dafür aber etwa 500 € pro Kubikmeter Wasser berechnete.
Wenn ich sowas höre frage ich mich, warum wir uns die Probleme anscheinend so oft selbst machen und nicht bei der Optimierung der über 100 Jahre bewährten Technik (und Infrastruktur) bleiben? 

Meiner Ansicht nach sind Elektroautos noch nicht ausgereift, vorallem wegen der Akkutechnik und der Ladeproblematik und Kosten. Für Pioniere, die was neues haben wollen und vorwiegend Kurzstrecken fahren, damit nicht verreisen wollen und eine PVA zuhause haben, sehe ich es ja noch ein, aber das sind sicherlich nur die allerwenigsten.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Genau das.
> Irgendwie muss man sich die Verbrenner ja schön reden.



Warst du nicht vor kurzem selbst mehr als spektisch bezüglich der Elektroautos und Akkutechnik? 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Nachtrag zum Thema Getriebe:
> Mein zweiter Gang geht bis knapp 120km/h.



Was für ein Auto ist das?

Der Ford Fiesta ST oder VW Polo GTI erreichen meines Wissens nach 100 Km/h erst im 3. Gang, was ich unsinnig finde bei so viel Power und Drehmoment unten rum.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Dezember 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> @Tim1974 liest du überhaupt was man in deinen Threads alles schreibt?





Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ja
> Was für ein Auto ist das?


Interessant, du liest also alles im Thread, aber fragst mich nach meinem Auto was ich hier schon genannt habe.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Warst du nicht vor kurzem selbst mehr als spektisch bezüglich der Elektroautos und Akkutechnik?


Was hat das mit der Aussage zu tun?
Die Zukunft gehört dem Elektromotor, nur muss der seine Energie nicht zwangsläufig aus einem Akku bekommen.


----------



## Tim1974 (8. Dezember 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Interessant, du liest also alles im Thread, aber fragst mich nach meinem Auto was ich hier schon genannt habe.



Du erwartest also, daß ich mir das über mehrere Seiten des Threads hinweg merken soll? 
Ich erinnere mich nur wage, daß es irgendwas mit 2 Liter TSI-Motor von VW war, glaub eine Seat-, oder Skoda-Rennsemmel, richtig?



JoM79 schrieb:


> Was hat das mit der Aussage zu tun?



Das die Akkutechnik, um die es hier im Thread auf Grund des Topics ja vorwiegend gehen sollte heute eben noch lange nicht so weit ist, daß Elektroautos zum Standard werden auf unseren Straßen!



JoM79 schrieb:


> Die Zukunft gehört dem Elektromotor, nur muss der seine Energie nicht zwangsläufig aus einem Akku bekommen.



Ich hab nichts gegen den Elektromotor, aber wie willst du den millionsfach täglich oder auch nur alle 2-3 Tage mit ausreichend Strom versorgen?
Elektroautos hatte man schon vor oder zeitgleich mit den ersten Verbrennern vor über 100 Jahren und was hat sich letztendlich durchgesetzt? 

Die technische Entwicklung geht eben nur elendig langsam vorran, das merkt man bei der Akkutechnik sehr gut, aber auch auf anderen Gebieten, sei es nun Elektronik oder Pharmazie oder Medizin.
Wir Menschen haben Ziele und wissen was wichtig und richtig wäre für die Zukunft, aber unsere Intelligenz reicht eben oftmals nicht aus, um das zeitnah umsetzen bzw. erforschen zu können, dafür braucht es oft viele Generationen mit immer wieder neuen Ansätzen und manchmal dazu noch unendlich viel Geduld und Pioniergeist.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Dezember 2020)

Hast du immer noch nicht verstanden, dass nicht jedes Elektroauto seine Energie aus Akkus bezieht?


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich hab nichts gegen den Elektromotor, aber wie willst du den millionsfach täglich oder auch nur alle 2-3 Tage mit ausreichend Strom versorgen?


Brennstoffzelle.


----------



## NuVirus (8. Dezember 2020)

also das genügend Strom zur Verfügung steht ist wirklich das geringste Problem am Elektroauto, das geht ja nicht von heute auf Morgen auf 100% und es gibt Möglichkeiten das die Wallboxen dann z.B. erst ab 0 Uhr Laden oä. wo weniger Strom benötigt wird. 
Da passt sich das Netz bzw die Betreiber schon an, viel größere Probleme sehe ich eher in der Praxis gerade wenn man keine Lademöglichkeit daheim hat oder viel unterwegs ist bzw. generell in der Reichweite gerade da sich ja die meisten nur 1 Auto leisten können es also fast alles abdecken muss.

Für den 1000km Sommerurlaub kann man ja auch ggf. was von nem Freund ausleihen oder halt Mieten , der ist ggf. auch mal interessiert für begrenzte Zeit ein Elektroauto testen zu können.

Wasserstoff ist für Auto eher ein Randthema, da müsstest du viel eher Fragen wo der Strom herkommen soll da dies viel ineffizenter ist und Gesamt extrem mehr Strom bei Erzeugung benötigt als  nen Elektroauto egal wie ineffizent.
Die aktuellen Preise von Wasserstoff sind auch extrem an der Realität vorbei, die sind einfach übergangsweise da um überhaupt einen Preis zu haben ich gehe davon aus das der Preis hoch geht bis er irgendwann da wirklich Alltag für Busse etc wieder sinkt da eben vieles aus Solarparks etc dann gespeichert wird um keine/wenig Energie zu verschwenden.


----------



## Tim1974 (8. Dezember 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> also das genügend Strom zur Verfügung steht ist wirklich das geringste Problem am Elektroauto, das geht ja nicht von heute auf Morgen auf 100% und es gibt Möglichkeiten das die Wallboxen dann z.B. erst ab 0 Uhr Laden oä. wo weniger Strom benötigt wird.



Überleg mal, wieviel Energie nötig wäre, wenn sagen wir mal nur 50% der heute bei uns zugelassenen Autos elektrisch fahren würden und einen Akku nach heutigem Stand der Technik hätten?
Gerade wo wir aus der Atomenergie aussteigen wollen, die wenigstens eine solide Grundlast liefern konnte und zudem weitgehend Klimaneutral war, dazu auch keine gesundheitsschädlichen Abgase produzierte.
Mit regenerativen Energien ist man zwangsläufig abhängig vom Wetter, wenn kein Wind weht oder keine Sonne scheint, ist zuwenig Energie da, wenn dann auch noch die Kohlekraftwerke abgeschaltet werden (wogegen ich im Gegensatz zu den AKWs gar nicht hätte), wird man aber noch abhängiger vom Wetter, dann fällt mir maximal noch Bio-Gas ein, für eine Grundlast, aber auch das muß irgendwie erzeugt werden und in ausreichenden Mengen zur Verfügung stehen, wenn man das schafft, kann man doch die Ottomotoren auch gleich auf Gasbetrieb umrüsten und damit fahren.



NuVirus schrieb:


> viel größere Probleme sehe ich eher in der Praxis gerade wenn man keine Lademöglichkeit daheim hat oder viel unterwegs ist bzw. generell in der Reichweite gerade da sich ja die meisten nur 1 Auto leisten können es also fast alles abdecken muss.



Die allermeisten können oder wollen sich nur maximal ein Auto leisten, viele können nichtmal das, also wäre es an der Zeit den persönlichen Nahverkehr günstiger statt teurer zu gestalten!
Außerdem selbst wenn alle das Geld und die Bereitschaft hätten sich zwei Auto zuzulegen, ein Elektro für alle Tage und die Kurzstrecken und ein Diesel zum Verreisen und für Langstrecken, muß man sich mal überlegen was das für die Umwelt bedeuten würde, wenn soviel mehr Autos produziert und später wieder entsorgt werden müßten... 



NuVirus schrieb:


> Für den 1000km Sommerurlaub kann man ja auch ggf. was von nem Freund ausleihen oder halt Mieten



Hast du eine Vorstellung was eine geliehene obere Mittelklasselimousine kostet?
Da tränen einem die Augen, so wird man da geschröpft.


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Überleg mal, wieviel Energie nötig wäre, wenn sagen wir mal nur 50% der heute bei uns zugelassenen Autos elektrisch fahren würden und einen Akku nach heutigem Stand der Technik hätten?


Was passiert denn, wenn 7 Milliarden Menschen gleichzeitig den Zündschlüssel ihres Verbrenners starten?


----------



## Tim1974 (8. Dezember 2020)

Von 7 Milliarden ist doch gar nicht die Rede gewesen, es geht doch nur um das Gedankenspiel, wenn man jetzt 50% Elektrofahrzeuge und 50% Verbrenner in Deutschland hätte, wie es dann um die Ladeinfrastruktur stehen würde und um das Stromnetz und den CO2-Ausstoß bei der Stromerzeugung und bei der Akkufertigung, denn beides muß man addieren, wenn man einen fairen Vergleich zu den Verbrennern ziehen will!

Es geht mir hier auch nicht darum jetzt die Elektroautos zu bashen, ich will nur eine harte aber faire Diskussion, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Anfangs dachte ich mir ja, ein Elektrofahrzeug könnte vielleicht die Lösung für mich in den nächsten ca. 1-3 Jahren werden, aber als ich gemerkt habe, daß ich damit auch kein Geld sparen kann gegenüber einem Verbrenner und wenn dann auch nur auf den ersten Metern schneller beschleunige, also auch nicht wirklich mehr Fahrspaß da ist bzw. dieser spätestens auf der Autobahn endet und langfristig die Akkuhaltbarkeit wie ein Damoklesschwert über dem Ganzen schwebt, bin ich halt wieder zurück gerudert und meine anfängliche Euphorie hat sich recht schnell in Ernüchternheit gewandelt.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Dezember 2020)

Geht nicht, ein Amerikaner kann nicht gleichzeitig seine 5 Autos gleichzeitig starten. 
Aber mal im Ernst, warum sollte ich ein Akkuauto mit 400-500km Reichweite jeden Tag an die Steckdose hängen? 
Ich fahr doch auch nicht jeden Tag für nen halben Liter tanken.


----------



## Tim1974 (8. Dezember 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Aber mal im Ernst, warum sollte ich ein Akkuauto mit 400-500km Reichweite jeden Tag an die Steckdose hängen?



Richtig, das müßte man berücksichtigen, das sicher nicht alle gleichzeitig laden werden, solche Zufälle gibt es einfach nicht.
Allerdings kann es schon Spitzenzeiten geben, wo viele gleichzeitig laden, dann wäre zu klären, wie unser Stromnetz damit klar kommt, sofern überhaupt erstmal genug Ladesäulen überall stehen würden, die auch einwandfrei mit jedem Auto funktionieren.
Warum dann nicht einfach die Ottomotoren auf Autogas umrüsten, das kann man auch regenerativ gewinnen und sicherlich wesentlich schneller tanken, als Akkus laden.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Dezember 2020)

Deswegen Brennstoffzelle, Autogas ist tot.

Btw, hast du mal gesehen was passiert wenn Benzin richtig billig angeboten wird?
Da stehst du auch ne Stunde an der Tankstelle und musst warten.
Genau das passiert wenn alle gleichzeitig tanken wollen.


----------



## Tim1974 (8. Dezember 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Deswegen Brennstoffzelle, Autogas ist tot.



Für die Brennstoffzelle muß aber auch erstmal der Wasserstoff erzeugt werden und dabei wird soweit ich weiß massenweise Energie verbraucht und wohl auch CO2 freigesetzt.

Was Autogas angeht, Renault und Dacia bieten Kleinwagen als Autogas-Version an, mit dem normalen 1 Liter Motor und rund 100 PS, das sind Autos für den Massenmarkt.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Btw, hast du mal gesehen was passiert wenn Benzin richtig billig angeboten wird?



Klar, weils sonst halt so teuer ist, aber das wäre bei Strom ebenso, ich will garnicht wissen wie lang die Schlange bei kostenlosen oder sehr günstigen Ladesäulen wird, wenn es viel mehr Elektroautos gibt.
Nur gibt es hier zu Autogas oder Benzin noch den entscheidenen Unterschied, daß das Aufladen des Akkus teils viele Stunden dauert, an der Schnellladesäule vielleicht 30 Minuten, aber die sind wahrscheinlich eh immer sauteuer, Benzin tankst du in weniger als 5 Minuten voll, bezahlen kannst du auch bar, und alles klappt zuverlässig.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Dezember 2020)

Ohje, da ist das bar bezahlen wieder.
Gewöhn dich dran Tim, Bargeld ist am aussterben.

Zum Thema Autogas:
Nur weil es ein paar Autos mit LPG gibt, sind die noch lange nicht für den Massenmarkt.
Das Angebot wird immer kleiner, weil es sich einfach nicht mehr lohnt.


----------



## Kuhprah (8. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ja
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Google doch mal wie viele "Verbrenner" in D am Tag einfach so in Flammen aufgehen. Du hast ja alle Dokus etc. gesehen und wirst wohl auch das raus finden. Es wird defintiv ne 2stellige Zahl 
Und die hatten weder Unfälle oder sonst was, sondern brennen einfach mal so... Bei vielen Autos brennen auch nicht die Akkus sondern das Klimamittel...

BTW: Wenn du wirklich davon ausgehst dass man einfach alle Autos 1:1 durch Elektroautos ersetzen will dann hast du den Sinn hinter der Mobilitätswende noch nicht kapiert....


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Es geht mir hier auch nicht darum jetzt die Elektroautos zu bashen, ich will nur eine harte aber faire Diskussion, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


Denk immer daran, dass der Verbrenner 100 Jahre Vorsprung hat.
Wo hat man damals Benzin bekommen als es noch keine Tankstellen gab? In der Apotheke.
Ich sag es immer wieder -- gib der Elektromobilität 5-10 Jahre Zeit, dann sieht das ganz anders aus.
Dass es heute noch so aussieht, liegt ja vor allem an der deutschen Automobilindustrie. Die hat sich geweigert und ihre Lobbyisten eingeschaltet, damit alles so bleibt.
Wenn du also jemanden bashen willst, dann bash VW, Mercedes, BWM und Co. und nebenbei die Regierungskoalitionen der letzten 30 Jahre.


----------



## Tim1974 (8. Dezember 2020)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> BTW: Wenn du wirklich davon ausgehst dass man einfach alle Autos 1:1 durch Elektroautos ersetzen will dann hast du den Sinn hinter der Mobilitätswende noch nicht kapiert....



Vielleicht, du kannst es mir ja sicher erklären?

Sinn würde eine Mobilwende meiner Ansicht nach sowieso nur machen, wenn das Ergebnis in erster Linie daraus bestehen würde, daß sich anschließend jeder ein Auto leisten kann und auf dem Weg scheint man mit er Elektromolitität ja eben gerade nicht zu sein.

Es bleibt ein Haufen giftige Chemie im Akku, die hergestellt werden muß, aus Rohstoffen, deren Förderung die Umwelt stark belastet und die anschließend auch wieder entsorgt werden muß, meist früher als die Kernkomponenten eines Fahrzeuges mit Verbrennungsmotors.

Außerdem ist Reichweite eines der wichtigsten Punkte bei einem fahrbaren Untersatz und entscheidend für die flexible Nutzung. 99% werden sich ein Auto kaufen um damit alle Fahrten ab einer gewissen Kilometerzahl abzudecken, tägliche Arbeitswege, Freizeit und Reisen, diesen Spagat schafft ein E-Auto meiner Ansicht nach einfach nicht, denn alle 170-200 km eine Ladesäule ansteuern zu müssen um dann mindestens 30 Minuten zu warten, bis der Akku voll ist, sofern die Ladesäule denn überhaupt im Stande ist das Auto zu laden und dann dafür mehr zu bezahlen als für die gleiche Strecke mit einem Diesel, finde ich einfach nicht zeitgemäß.


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Vielleicht, du kannst es mir ja sicher erklären?
> 
> Sinn würde eine Mobilwende meiner Ansicht nach sowieso nur machen, wenn das Ergebnis in erster Linie daraus bestehen würde, daß sich anschließend jeder ein Auto leisten kann und auf dem Weg scheint man mit er Elektromolitität ja eben gerade nicht zu sein.


Es geht darum, dass der Individualverkehr den Planeten tötet. Daher muss man den abschaffen, so weit es geht.
Das kannst du machen, indem du den öffentlichen Nahverkehr ausbaust, verbesserst, attraktiver machst.
Dann Car sharing ausbauen. Wieso muss eigentlich jeder noch zum Supermarkt fahren? Das könnte man auch verändern. Dann das Verhalten an sich ändern. -Weg mit den Ausflügen am sonntag.


----------



## NuVirus (9. Dezember 2020)

wenns nach der Umwelt geht müssten Autos noch viel teurer werden das man die eben gezwungen ist zu leihen/sharen etc. oder eben auf andere Möglichkeiten ausweichen.

Ich bin gern mit den öffentlichen gefahren wenn es denn möglich war von der Zeit her und nicht einfach mal doppelt so lang dauert damit zur Arbeit zu kommen oder es so oft umsteigen ist das man ne recht hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit hat das was schief geht und man so zu spät kommt etc. 

Jetzt mit Corona versuche ich bis es eingermaßen gelöst wurde aber zu vermeiden, daher auch die Überlegung nen Elektroauto zu holen da die Frage ist ob es sich noch lohnt in meinen Verbrenner komplett ohne PDC, Tempomat noch sonst etwas besonderen was ich ggf. gerne hätte noch zu investieren.


----------



## Tim1974 (9. Dezember 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> wenns nach der Umwelt geht müssten Autos noch viel teurer werden das man die eben gezwungen ist zu leihen/sharen etc. oder eben auf andere Möglichkeiten ausweichen.



Das ist ja schon ein politisches Thema und wenn man das mal etwas weiter denkt, müßte man merken wie unsozial diese Denkweise bei genauerer Betrachtung ist!
Die Folge wäre dann nämlich nicht nur, daß weniger Autos auf den Straßen sind, sondern das die Reichen die Straßen für sich alleine haben und mit ihren dicken Angeberautos da dann noch ungestörter rumprollen könnten.
Die sozial Schwachen und vielleicht sogar der Durchschnitt müßte dann entweder aufs Rad umsteigen oder auf die öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel.
Dann wird es wieder fast wie im Mittelalter, man erkennt die Armen und sozial Schwachen daran, daß sie öfter krank sind, chronische Atemwegserkrankungen haben, fast überall zu spät kommen und nach Schweiß stinken (vom Radfahren).
Manche Partei wollte ja auch schon vor langem den Liter Benzin auf 5 Mark oder sogar 5 Euro(?) erhöhen, da frohlocken dann auch die Reichen, dann haben sie endlich bald wieder freie Fahrt und die Straßen für sich alleine und müssen sich nicht über Kleinwagen ärgern, die ihnen im Weg stehen und verhindern, daß sie ungestört rasen können. 

Zugegeben vielleicht jetzt etwas überspitzt dargestellt, aber dahin würde die ach so "soziale" Politik der angeblich so sozialen Umweltpartei(n) führen!
Außerdem ist der öffentliche Nahverkehr viel zu teuer, hier in Berlin zahlt man für eine Monatskarte etwa 84 Euro im  Monat, davon kann ich locker die Fixkosten für einen Corsa-E bezahlen und ich hab noch nichtmal eine gute Schadensfreiheitsklasse!

Jetzt sag ich mal, was meiner Ansicht nach eine gerechte Verkehrspolitik für die Zukunft wäre, zum einen Autos die günstig sind und schadstoffarm produziert und entsorgt werden können.
Man könnte eine Vorschrift erlassen, daß maximal ein Auto pro Person zugelassen werden darf, außerdem könnte man Autos viel umweltfreundlicher konstruieren und ausstatten, zum einen eine fixe Höchstgeschwindigkeit von 130 oder 140 Km/h bei jedem Auto einstellen, so daß man nicht schneller fahren kann (auch wenn mir das nicht schmecken würde, aber es wäre umweltgerechter und klimapolitisch sinnvoll), dazu Vorschriften, wieviel CO2 ein Auto ausstoßen darf, die verhindern, das dicke SUVs oder ähnliches überhaupt zugelassen und genutzt werden dürfen.
Vielleicht noch ergänzend eine Verbrauchsgrenze, die von unabhängiger Stelle für jedes zugelassene Fahrzeugmodell überprüft wird.
Außerdem klare und viel strengere Geräuschgrenzwerte, die laute Auspuffanlagen verbieten würden.
Dazu könne man alternative und regenerative Kraftstoffe besser erforschen und nutzen (Autogas, Bio-Diesel...)
Natürlich hätte ich auch nichts gegen Elektrofahrzeuge, egal ob mit Akku oder Brennstoffzelle, allerdings ist hier noch viel Forschungsarbeit zu leisten um sowas kostengünstig und ausgereift für den Massenmarkt anzubieten.

Darüber hinaus würde ich zuerst Kohlekraftwerke abschalten und dafür die AKWs, sofern sie noch den aktuellen Sicherheitsanforderungen genügen weiter nutzen, bis es kein Uran oder andere Kernbrennstoffe mehr gibt und auch mit Wiederaufbereitung keine mehr erzeugt werden können.
Parallel müßte mehr an Kernfusion geforscht werden, wenn die zur Energieerzeugung bereit steht, könnte man guten Gewissens alle heutigen AKWs abschalten.
Mit der Kernenergie könnte man klimafreundlich viel Grundlast abdecken, die man gerade für Elektrofahrzeuge brauchen würde, wenn diese stärker verbreitet wären.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Für die Brennstoffzelle muß aber auch erstmal der Wasserstoff erzeugt werden und dabei wird soweit ich weiß massenweise Energie verbraucht und wohl auch CO2 freigesetzt.


Momentan dürfte wasserstoff noch als nebenprodukt in der chemischen industrie anfallen und wird halt einfach verheizt. Allerdings kann man eine brennstoffzelle auch mit methanol betreiben. (ich glaube gumpert hat das vor)


----------



## Tim1974 (12. Dezember 2020)

Aber auch das Methanol muß ja irgendwie dann in sehr großen Mengen erzeugt und bereitgestellt werden, wenn ich Großteil der Autos mit Brennstoffzellentechnik fahren würde.

Außerdem hab ich keine Vorstellung, wieviel kw-Leistung eine Brennstoffzelle erzeugen kann, die von Größe und Gewicht gut in einen Kleinwagen paßt!?


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Aber auch das Methanol muß ja irgendwie dann in sehr großen Mengen erzeugt und bereitgestellt werden, wenn ich Großteil der Autos mit Brennstoffzellentechnik fahren würde.
> 
> Außerdem hab ich keine Vorstellung, wieviel kw-Leistung eine Brennstoffzelle erzeugen kann, die von Größe und Gewicht gut in einen Kleinwagen paßt!?


Brennstoffzellen sollte man in Lkws und Bussen verbauen und nicht in Kleinwagen.
Kleinwagen haben Akkus. Das passt schon.
Für größere Autos kann man Wasserstoffantrieb nutzen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Aber auch das Methanol muß ja irgendwie dann in sehr großen Mengen erzeugt und bereitgestellt werden, wenn ich Großteil der Autos mit Brennstoffzellentechnik fahren würde.


Naja, methanol ist auch nur ein alkohol und der wird ja schon in mengen produziert. (treibstoff-beimischung im benzin)
Mal davon ab gesehen, der strom, um akkus zu laden, fällt irgendwo auch nicht vom himmel. Von daher wird sich die menschheit wohl allgemein was überlegen müssen.


Threshold schrieb:


> Kleinwagen haben Akkus. Das passt schon.
> Für größere Autos kann man Wasserstoffantrieb nutzen.


Sehe das derzeit auch so, allerdings würde ich mich mehr freuen, wenn sich *Bi-Ion * durch setzen würde...


----------



## JoM79 (12. Dezember 2020)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Sehe das derzeit auch so, allerdings würde ich mich mehr freuen, wenn sich *Bi-Ion * durch setzen würde...


Oh, das gibts ja noch.
Dachte die hätten aufgegeben.


----------



## Tim1974 (16. Dezember 2020)

Angeblich werden ja neue Akkus entwickelt, die viel länger halten und günstiger sein können, aber ob das wirklich stimmt und auch in absehbarer Zeit auf dem Markt ankommt bleibt für mich erstmal abzuwarten.

Nur mal als Vergleich, für etwa 13€ tausend Euro bekommt man kommendes Jahr einen brandneuen und so gut wie vollausgestatteten Dacia Sandero TCe100 mit zwei Tanks, einen für Benzin und einen für LPG, mit beiden Tanks voll gefüllt hat man eine theoretische Reichweite von rund 1300 km und kann in der Höchstgeschwindigkeit gut 30 Km/h schneller fahren als der Opel Corsa-E oder sogar rund 40 Km/h mehr als der Renault Zoe.
*Das *ist meiner Ansicht nach ein zeitgemäßes Produkt, was wirklich preis-/leistungsmäßig absolut top ist!


----------



## JoM79 (16. Dezember 2020)

Ist halt günstig.
Aber da du dir eh keinen Auto kaufen wirst, auch egal.


----------



## Kuhprah (19. Dezember 2020)

Mit dem Dacia kannst du zwar 40 km/h schneller fahren als mit der Zoe, aber du WILLST es nicht 
Ich hatte mal nen Sandero als Leihwagen.. seit dem weiss ich dass SMS schreiben während der Fahrt ein Luxusproblem ist. Ab Tempo 90 hab ich gar nicht mehr daran gedacht was anderes als das Lenkrad fest zu halten. Und als ich 110 drauf hatte wollte ich bloss nicht vom Gas gehen, ich hätte sonst wieder 5 Minuten gebraucht bis ich wieder auf Tempo wäre... das war keine schöne Erfahrung. Billig ja.. aber durch und durch


----------



## Threshold (19. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Angeblich werden ja neue Akkus entwickelt, die viel länger halten und günstiger sein können, aber ob das wirklich stimmt und auch in absehbarer Zeit auf dem Markt ankommt bleibt für mich erstmal abzuwarten.


Man muss halt die Energiedichte erhöhen. Ist halt immer chemische Energie. Und günstiger wird es, wenn es in Massen gefertigt wird.
Dass Akkus verschleißen ist aber immer gegeben. Die Thermodynamik ist da gnadenlos.


----------



## Tim1974 (23. Dezember 2020)

@Kuhprah

Dacia ist zwar hier eigentlich nicht das Topic, aber ich finde deinen Kommentar dazu so unfair, daß ich kurz drauf eingehen will.
Zum einen ist Dacia nicht gleich Dacia, es gibt auch hier Einsteigerprodukte/Fahrzeuge und welche mit guter Ausstattung.
Außerdem entwickelt sich die Marke weiter, die Qualität wird immer besser, ebenso die Ausstattung und das Design, ich verfolge das seit Jahren interessiert.

Ist der Dacia Sandero nicht das meistverkaufte Auto hierzulande?
Das wird schon seine Gründe haben, man bekommt einfach ein top Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis und sieht die Sanderos und Dusters nicht ohne Grund in so hoher Stückzahl auf den Straßen.
Man bekommt ja auch Technik von Renault und Mercedes zum absoluten Dumpingpreis!


----------



## JoM79 (23. Dezember 2020)

Der Duster ist der meistverkaufte Dacia.
Das meistverkaufte Auto ist seit Jahrzehnten der Golf.
Ich sehe hier auch nicht unbedingt viele Dacias rumfahren, die VAG Fahrzeuge sind da weit überlegen und auch andere Marken gibts hier häufiger.
Liegt vielleicht am Durchschnittsgehalt hier.


----------



## Tim1974 (23. Dezember 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Der Duster ist der meistverkaufte Dacia.



Den Duster sehe ich auch sehr oft rumfahren, hab aber keine Statistik gesehen oder selbst erstellt und kann daher nur subjektiv meinen Eindruck zur Häufigkeit wiedergeben.

Irgendwo meine ich neulich gelesen/gehört zu haben, daß der Sandero in Deutschland das meistverkaufte Auto wäre, aber vermutlich war das eine Falschinformation?

Unlogisch wäre das aber nicht, man bekomme hier für 13 tausend € ein gut ausgestattetes brandaktuelles Fahrzeug, sofern man den neuen Sandero nimmt, den es ab 2021 gibt und nicht das Vorgängermodell.
Was kostet ein VW Polo mit vergleichbarer Ausstattung?
Ist doch fraglich wieviele sich das noch leisten können oder wollen!


----------



## JoM79 (23. Dezember 2020)

Bei Dacia auf der Homepage und dort steht auch, dass er der meistverkaufte Dacia ist.
Und da du ja immer behauptest so viel über Autos zu wissen, solltest eigentlich auch wissen, dass der Golf das meistverkaufte Auto ist.
Es will auch nicht jeder einen Dacia kaufen.
Was kostet so ein Dacia Sandero mit 90PS, 11500€?
Ein Polo kostet vergleichbar halt 6000€ mehr und manche Leute wollen den halt lieber haben.

Für mich bietet Dacia zB garkein Auto an was mich interessiert, das gilt aber auch für andere Marken.


----------



## Tim1974 (23. Dezember 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Und da du ja immer behauptest so viel über Autos zu wissen, solltest eigentlich auch wissen, dass der Golf das meistverkaufte Auto ist.



Das war früher so, ob es heute immer noch stimmt, vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen, aber bei den Preisen für einen gut ausgestatteten Golf kann ich mir das irgendwie schwer vorstellen.
Außerdem, haben die aktuellen Golfs nicht meist einen Zahnriemen?
Bei Dacia bekommt man halt oft einen Motor, der von/mit Mercedes und Renault zusammen entwickelt wurde und meist eine Steuerkette hat.

Ich jedenfalls will kein Auto mit Zahnriemen fahren, mir hat das damals bei Opel schon gereicht mit dem Zahnriemen und den Kosten für den Wechsel alle paar Jahre und der großen Sorge, daß er vorzeitig reißen könnte... 
Darüber hinaus hatte VW zeitweilig massive Probleme sogar mit Steuerketten... 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Was kostet so ein Dacia Sandero mit 90PS, 11500€?



Geht schon drunter los, voll ausgestattet mit 100 PS sinds etwa 13000€, obs dann noch Rabatte gibt, weiß ich nicht.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ein Polo kostet vergleichbar halt 6000€ mehr und manche Leute wollen den halt lieber haben.



Gibt es bestimmt, es gibt halt auch immer Markengläubige, ich gehöre seit längerem eben nicht mehr dazu, habe genug Erfahrungen mit verschiedenen Marken gemacht, ich schaue nur noch nach dem Produkt an sich, was es fürs Geld bietet und wie robust es ist, darum ja auch mein Interesse an Elektroautos, da gibts eben weder Zahnriemen- noch Steuerkettenprobleme... dafür wie ich erfahren mußte aber andere, die weit schwerer wiegen können.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Für mich bietet Dacia zB garkein Auto an was mich interessiert, das gilt aber auch für andere Marken.



Das perfekte Auto, exakt auf meine Vorstellungen zugeschnitten gibt es auch nicht, das hätte vermutlich die Ausmaße eines VW Polos, aber mit anderem Design, einen 2,5-3 Liter 5-Zylinder-Reihenmotor mit Turbolader und Zylinderabschaltung und LPG-Betrieb, etwa 300 PS und 500 Nm bei 1500 U/min, dazu ein top 6-Gang-Handschaltgetriebe oder eine gute Wandlerautomatik, wäre aber vermutlich dann teurer als mir lieb ist.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Dezember 2020)

Was willst du mit nem 2,5-3L 5 Zylinder bei 300PS?
Das schafft heutzutage jeder 2L 4Zylinder.

Zudem solltest du nicht immer nach deinem Gefühl gehen, sondern dich mal richtig informieren.
Die Zulassungszahlen kannst du beim KBA nachgucken.


----------



## Threshold (23. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> dafür wie ich erfahren mußte aber andere, die weit schwerer wiegen können.


Die ich bis heute immer noch nicht verstanden habe.
Selbst wenn bei meinem auto die Akkus kaputt gehen -- ich hab Garantie. Ich bekomme neue und gut.
Und der Dacia mag ein gutes auto sein aber meine Ansprüche sind da auch andere. Bevor ich mir einen neuen Dacia für 15000€ kaufen würde, würde ich eher einen gebrauchten Golf für den gleichen Preis nehmen.


----------



## Kuhprah (23. Dezember 2020)

Und du bekommst wohl nen Akku der 1 oder 2 Generationen moderner ist.... Geht dir der 10 Jahre alte Motor kaputt bekommst das gleiche Zeugs wieder rein  Bzw. zu 90% nen aufbereiteten Gebrauchten.


----------



## Threshold (23. Dezember 2020)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Geht dir der 10 Jahre alte Motor kaputt bekommst das gleiche Zeugs wieder rein  Bzw. zu 90% nen aufbereiteten Gebrauchten.


Ich nenne das dann wirtschaftlicher totalschaden und dann landet die Karre irgendwo aufm schrott.


----------



## Tim1974 (23. Dezember 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was willst du mit nem 2,5-3L 5 Zylinder bei 300PS?
> Das schafft heutzutage jeder 2L 4Zylinder.



Stimmt, aber bei einem sportlichen Auto mit hoher Leistung erwarte ich auch einen sportlichen Motorsound (was nicht unbedingt superlaut bedeuten muß) und den bietet ein 5-Zylinder eben gegenüber einem 4-Zylinder erheblich besser.
Ein Reihen-6-Zylinder ist für die meisten Kleinwagen mit Frontantrieb einfach zu lang, der paßt nicht quer rein mit angeflanschtem Getriebe, darum hat Audi damals den Reihen-5-Zylinder für die höher motorisierten Fahrzeuge mit Front-/Allradantrieb genommen.
Der 5-Zylinder ist zwar dem 6-Zylinder von der Laufruhe her ebenso deutlich unterlegen wie der Reihen-4-Zylinder, aber er hat wenigstens einen tollen Sound, den kann dagegen meiner Ansicht nach so gut wie kein 4-Zylinder und sogar nur die wenigsten 6-Zylinder so liefern (gerade durch den leicht unrunden Lauf), außerdem ist er mitunter etwas sparsamer als ein 6-Zylinder.
Das aufwändige Kurbelwellendesign des 5-Zylinders macht ihn aber leider nicht wirklich günstiger in der Produktion als einen Reihen-6-Zylinder, außerdem braucht er eventuell noch Ausgleichswellen, die man sich beim R6 sparen kann.

Kurz gesagt, der 4-Zylinder (mit flacher Kurbelwelle) ist zwar im unteren Drehzahlbereich ein kultivierter und laufruhiger Motor, sofern man Ausgleichswellen verbaut, und man kann ihn auch sparsam betreiben und gut in kleineren Autos vorne quer verbauen, aber vom Sound her ist er meiner Ansicht nach meist bestenfalls langweilig, ab dem mittleren-oberen Drehzahlbereich meist regelrecht dröhnend und schwer erträglich, das machen viele 3-Zylinder heute schon besser.
Nicht ohne Grund ist der 3-Zylinder das, was früher der 4-Zylinder war, er kommt bis in die Kompaktklasse als Standardantrieb vor, wird sogar in Supersportwagen wie dem BMW i8 verbaut, wenn auch hier mit E-Unterstützung, zwar sicher nicht wegen den akustischen Eigenschaften, aber weil er einfach das bessere Paket ist, gegenüber dem 4-Zylinder.
Wer meinen Ausführungen nicht glaubt:








						Weniger ist mehr - Warum 3 besser als 4-Zylinder sind (Teil 1) - Magazin
					

Kleiner, leichter, weniger: Für diesen Dreisatz kennt die Auto-Branche das Schlagwort "Downsizing". Der Begriff steht für kleinere und leichtere, aber leistungsfähige Motoren mit geringerem Kraftstoffverbrauch und weniger Abgasen. Dabei haben die kreativ




					www.auto.de
				






Threshold schrieb:


> Die ich bis heute immer noch nicht verstanden habe.
> Selbst wenn bei meinem auto die Akkus kaputt gehen -- ich hab Garantie. Ich bekomme neue und gut.



Wenn man sich weder um Anschaffung noch um Austausch des Akkus je Gedanken machen müßte, bleiben beim E-Auto als Nachteil nur die elendig langen Ladezeiten und die schwache Vmax (mal abgesehen von Fahrzeugen in der Preisklasse eines Einfamilienhauses! ), aber dann hat man meist hohe monatliche Leasingraten für den Akku, die auch nicht unbedingt so kosteneffizient sind, gemessen an einem modernen Turbo-3-Zylinder-Verbrenner.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und der Dacia mag ein gutes auto sein aber meine Ansprüche sind da auch andere. Bevor ich mir einen neuen Dacia für 15000€ kaufen würde, würde ich eher einen gebrauchten Golf für den gleichen Preis nehmen.



Bei Dacia hast du dann aber einen Neuwagen, den du selbst einfahren kannst, den du von Anfang an selbst pflegen kannst, damit er mal lange ohne Probleme und außerplanmäßige Reperaturen hält, außerdem hast du 3 Jahre Garantie, vergleich das mal mit einem gebrauchten Golf!


----------



## JoM79 (23. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ein Reihen-6-Zylinder ist für die meisten Kleinwagen mit Frontantrieb einfach zu lang, der paßt nicht quer rein mit angeflanschtem Getriebe, darum hat Audi damals den Reihen-5-Zylinder für die höher motorisierten Fahrzeuge mit Front-/Allradantrieb genommen.


Was haben denn Audi B2/C2 und folgende mit nem Kleinwagen zu tun?


----------



## Threshold (23. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich weder um Anschaffung noch um Austausch des Akkus je Gedanken machen müßte, bleiben beim E-Auto als Nachteil nur die elendig langen Ladezeiten und die schwache Vmax (mal abgesehen von Fahrzeugen in der Preisklasse eines Einfamilienhauses! ), aber dann hat man meist hohe monatliche Leasingraten für den Akku, die auch nicht unbedingt so kosteneffizient sind, gemessen an einem modernen Turbo-3-Zylinder-Verbrenner.


Lange Ladezeit? finde ich nicht. Falls ich mal tatsächlich eine lange Fahrt machen sollte und zwischendurch aufladen müsste, lade ich den Akku ja nicht voll und die Zeit, bis zum Ladeziel mache ich eine Pause und entspanne mich, was sowieso sinnvoller ist als überhastet und übermüdet weiter zu fahren.
Und dann fahre ich entspannt weiter, während ein Fiesta ST gegen eine Leitplanke gefahren ist, weil sein fahrer einen sekundenschlaf hatte.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Bei Dacia hast du dann aber einen Neuwagen, den du selbst einfahren kannst, den du von Anfang an selbst pflegen kannst, damit er mal lange ohne Probleme und außerplanmäßige Reperaturen hält, außerdem hast du 3 Jahre Garantie, vergleich das mal mit einem gebrauchten Golf!


Wie gesagt, ein neuer Dacia ist nicht zu vergleichen mit einem Golf.
Als Automobilzulieferer habe ich natürlich auch Zugriff auf Fahrzeuge, nie noch nicht auf dem Markt sind und da kommt es dann vor, dass man so ein Fahrzeug mal testen kann.
Und der Unterschied zu einem Dacia ist schon sehr groß.


----------



## Tim1974 (23. Dezember 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was haben denn Audi B2/C2 und folgende mit nem Kleinwagen zu tun?



Der Punkt bzw. die Frage war doch nach dem idealen bzw. individuellen Wunschauto und das wäre nach Abwägung aller Argumente dieses mitlerweile langen Threads bei mir eben wie beschrieben kein Elektrofahrzeug, was sich aber in der Zukunft durchaus noch ändern kann, wenn es noch mindestens zwei echte riesige Durchbrüche in der Akkutechnik geben sollte, so daß ein Fahrakku sagen wir mal 1000-2000 € kostet, inklusive Ausbau des alten und Einbau des neuen Akkus und er müßte mindestens 10 Jahre halten, auch bei ausschließlich Schnellladungen und egal wie oft man in den rund 10 Jahren läd, also mehr als 1000 Zyklen und man müßte damit auch im tiefen Winter auf reinen Autobahnetappen mindestens 500 km schafft und 80% Akkuladung in sagen wir mal 15 Minuten schaffen und es müßten wirklich überall Ladesäulen stehen, die auch garantiert mit dem eigenen Auto kompatibel sind und einwandfrei funktionieren, dazu müßte der KW-Preis deutlich unter 30 Cent liegen, auch an Autobahnen und der Verbrauch des E-Autos auf 100 Km Autobahn mit Tempo 130-150 müßte deutlich unter 15 KW/h liegen, außerdem müßten sie auch Tempo 200 schaffen, da können sie die dann von mir aus auch abregeln.
Verdammt viele "wenns" und "müßte" nicht wahr? 



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ein neuer Dacia ist nicht zu vergleichen mit einem Golf.
> Als Automobilzulieferer habe ich natürlich auch Zugriff auf Fahrzeuge, nie noch nicht auf dem Markt sind und da kommt es dann vor, dass man so ein Fahrzeug mal testen kann.
> Und der Unterschied zu einem Dacia ist schon sehr groß.



Natürlich ist der Unterschied groß, der Golf ist ja auch eine Klasse drüber über dem Dacia Sandero, außerdem kostet er meist mehr als das doppelte und hat meines Wissens nach trotzdem in den meisten Ausführungen einen Zahnriemen (im Gegensatz zu den Renault/Mercedes-Motoren bei Dacia).

Der Golf ist oder wirkt halt deutlich hochwertiger, innen wie außen, aber dieser optische Schein und vielleicht bessere Dämmung hier und da wären mir den satten Preisaufschlag einfach nicht wert.
Von den Premium-Herstellern könnte mich bei den Kompaktwagen am ehesten noch der 1er BMW mit 1,5 Liter 3-Zylinder-Benziner überzeugen, danach fast ebenso die aktuelle Mercedes A-Klasse, wenn auch nicht ganz so vom Außendesign.
Nur warum sollte ich soviel Geld für ein Auto ausgeben, wenn ich von Ford den Fiesta ST ebenfalls mit großem 1,5 Liter 3-Zylinder-Turbo bekommen kann und damit für wahrscheinlich weniger Geld noch viel mehr PS bekomme und ein Fahrwerk, welches vermutlich alles in dieser Preisklasse bis in die Kompaktklasse hinein überflügelt?


----------



## JoM79 (23. Dezember 2020)

So viel Text, hat aber mit meiner Frage überhaupt nix zu tun gehabt. 
Also antworte bitte mal auf meine Frage und hör auf über Autos zu fabulieren, in denen du noch nie drin gesessen hast oder mit denen du noch nichts zu tun hattest. 
Dein tolles Halbwissen aus Internetforen und Videos hilft da nicht weiter. 

Deine Vorstellungen was ein Akku kosten soll, sind einfach nur ein Witz. 
Fahr weiter Bahn und geh zu Fuss, ein Auto ist nichts für dich.


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Dezember 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> So viel Text, hat aber mit meiner Frage überhaupt nix zu tun gehabt.



Auf welche deiner letzten Fragen beziehst du das?



JoM79 schrieb:


> Also antworte bitte mal auf meine Frage und hör auf über Autos zu fabulieren, in denen du noch nie drin gesessen hast oder mit denen du noch nichts zu tun hattest.
> Dein tolles Halbwissen aus Internetforen und Videos hilft da nicht weiter.



Ich hab schon in extrem vielen und extrem unterschiedlichen Autos gesessen (mit Motoren von  0.6 bis 6.2 Litern Hubraum, europäische, amerikanische und asiatische Modelle), bin auch selbst schon einige gefahren, nur bei den ganz aktuellen Modellen hab ich bisher keine praktischen Erfahrungen.
Mit meinem überdurchschnittlichen Grundwissen und mit Hilfe von diversen Videotests, Artikeln usw. erlaubt mir das aber, mir ein durchaus plastisches Bild von einem Fahrzeug zu machen schon bevor ich es mir in der Realität näher anschaue.
Ich weiß ziemlich sicher, was mich überzeugen wird und was nicht, da werde ich in der Realität bei Probefahrten vieles schon wissen und vieles wird mich nicht mehr überraschen.
So war das auch früher schon, das einzige was mich da in der Praxis bei den eigenen Autos nie so richtig überzeugen konnte war die Motorleistung bzw. die Beschleunigung (trotz Golf III VR6 Erfahrungen).
Aber gemessen am Preis fand ich auch den Mercedes C63 AMG (allerdings noch ein älteres Modell mit Saugmotor) nicht komplett überzeugend von der Beschleunigung und vom Sound leider auch nicht ganz, oder sagen wir es so, es war ein tolles Auto, aber meine Erwartungen waren doch im Vorfeld zu hoch, kaufen würde ich mir sowas allein schon wegen der laufenden Kosten aber eh nicht.


JoM79 schrieb:


> Deine Vorstellungen was ein Akku kosten soll, sind einfach nur ein Witz.



Schriebst du selbst nicht vor wenigen Postings, daß man das eh noch nicht weiß...?
Woher soll ich es denn dann bitte schön wissen, wenn du es selbst auch nicht weißt? 
Immerhin hab ich schon Links geliefert, ob die Preise darin stimmen und aktuell genug sind sein mal dahin gestellt, was hast du denn bisher für Belege geliefert, dafür das die Akkus so viel günstiger sind als es meine Quellen behaupten?

Ich hab ehrlich gesagt den Eindruck, daß es für dich überhaupt keine Rolle spielt, welche Argumente ich anführe und wie ich dieser belege, allein schon daß* ich* etwas schreibe scheint bei dir den Reflex auszulösen drauf los bashen zu wollen...


----------



## JoM79 (24. Dezember 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was haben denn Audi B2/C2 und folgende mit nem Kleinwagen zu tun?





Tim1974 schrieb:


> Auf welche deiner letzten Fragen beziehst du das?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Frage siehe oben.

Und ich habe nichts zu den Preisen eines Akkus geschrieben.
Also brauche ich da auch nichts belegen.

Deine Argumente sind teilweise einfach nur an den Haaren herbeigezogen.
Oder du hast irgendwann mal was gelesen oder gesehen, kannst dich aber nicht mehr richtig erinnern.
Siehe Dacia Zulassungszahlen, bei denen du einfach komplett falsch liegst.


----------



## Kuhprah (24. Dezember 2020)

Ich frag mich wo Tim so lebt... mein Haus hat das fast 13fache vom Auto gekostet, und das war 2017 noch um fast 35.000 teurer als es jetzt 3 Jahre später ist. ....
Für 80.000 bekomme ich ja nicht mal ein Grundstück..... selbst der Rohbau war mit 240.000€ deutlich teurer als ein Dacia....


----------



## JoM79 (24. Dezember 2020)

Schweiz ist doch eh teuer bei Grundstücken und Häusern, oder?


----------



## Kuhprah (24. Dezember 2020)

Definitiv. Mein EFH hier hat mit Grund und das Haus drauf zum aktuellen €-Kurs 1,34 Mio gekostet.... und ich hab weder ne besonders grosse Hütte noch extremen Luxus.. 620m2 Grund. Ausreichend für 2 Personen und ner Katze. Glaub alles in allem 160m2 nutzbare Fläche. Wenn man die Möbel abzieht wirds weniger 

Aber ich hab grad mal nachgesehen was die Akkus so halten. Gestern vor 3 Jahren hab ich mein Auto bekommen. Inzwischen sind wie gesagt 3 Jahre und 50.000km vergangen. Als er wirklich neu war hatte ich ne reale Reichweite von 507km.  Die ist im ersten Jahr auf 496km gesunken und in den 2 darauf folgenden Jahren auf aktuell 492km.... ich glaube um die Haltbarkeit des Akkus muss ich mir da wenig Sorgen machen....
Ausgelesen direkt mittels Datenlogger aus dem Batteriemanagmentsystem. Nicht irgendwelche Anzeigen im Auto oder so...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. Dezember 2020)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wo Tim so lebt..


Schätze in deutschland.  Es kann ja sein das bei euch in der schweiz jede putze 80k € für ein auto ausgeben kann, hier aber nicht. Ich schätze mal das hier der durchschnitts-neuwagen zwischen 30 und 45k € kostet und selbst dafür müssen die meisten jahre sparen.


Kuhprah schrieb:


> Definitiv. Mein EFH hier hat mit Grund und das Haus drauf zum aktuellen €-Kurs 1,34 Mio gekostet.... und ich hab weder ne besonders grosse Hütte noch extremen Luxus.. 620m2 Grund. Ausreichend für 2 Personen und ner Katze. Glaub alles in allem 160m2 nutzbare Fläche. Wenn man die Möbel abzieht wirds weniger


Puh... Solche preise würden bei uns die zahl der neuen eigenheime stark reduzieren. Zudem haben die meisten dann ca. 120qm wohnfläche, nach hinten ein paar qm rasen, nach vorne den gehweg mit unter 40qm für zierrat und rechts+links 1m bis zur grundstücksgrenze. (der ist als minimum vorgeschrieben) Von daher hast du eine ganz schöne villa...


Kuhprah schrieb:


> Aber ich hab grad mal nachgesehen was die Akkus so halten. Gestern vor 3 Jahren hab ich mein Auto bekommen. Inzwischen sind wie gesagt 3 Jahre und 50.000km vergangen. Als er wirklich neu war hatte ich ne reale Reichweite von 507km.  Die ist im ersten Jahr auf 496km gesunken und in den 2 darauf folgenden Jahren auf aktuell 492km.... ich glaube um die Haltbarkeit des Akkus muss ich mir da wenig Sorgen machen....
> Ausgelesen direkt mittels Datenlogger aus dem Batteriemanagmentsystem. Nicht irgendwelche Anzeigen im Auto oder so...


Bei deiner handvoll km im jahr ist das wenig aussagekräftig. Mir ist bis jetzt 1 deutscher und ein amerikaner bekannt die über 1 mio km auf ihrem tesla haben und ersterer hat den 3. akku drin+4 motoren verschlissen und der amerikaner ist wohl schon beim 4. akku.
Beim deutschen haben die akku`s übrigens wohl auch nur so lange gehalten, weil der die im absoluten schongang benutzt hat. (nicht tiefer wie 20% ent- und nicht mehr als auf 80% geladen) Das kannst du bei den meisten im normalbetrieb aber nicht erwarten.


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Dezember 2020)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Definitiv. Mein EFH hier hat mit Grund und das Haus drauf zum aktuellen €-Kurs 1,34 Mio gekostet.... und ich hab weder ne besonders grosse Hütte noch extremen Luxus.. 620m2 Grund. Ausreichend für 2 Personen und ner Katze. Glaub alles in allem 160m2 nutzbare Fläche. Wenn man die Möbel abzieht wirds weniger



Dann gehörst du halt zu den privilegierten, die sich sowas leisten können oder wollen, wieviel Prozent sind das schon...?
Allerdings muß ich auch nicht in der Schweiz wohnen, in Deutschland in ländlichen Gegenden bekommt man für unter 100 tausend € teils über 2 Hektar Grundstück mit einem alten Haus drauf, in daß man dann natürlich noch einiges reinstecken muß, aber das sind Preise, die akzeptabel sind, so daß Menschen friedlich und in Ruhe miteinander leben können und Streit am Gartenzaun, auf Grund des großes Grundstückes eher unwahrscheinlich ist als bei Minigrundstücken, wo ich gerade mal ums Haus laufen kann ohne den Zaun zu berühren. 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> . Ich schätze mal das hier der durchschnitts-neuwagen zwischen 30 und 45k € kostet und selbst dafür müssen die meisten jahre sparen.



Ich wage sogar mal zu bezweifeln, daß sich der Durchschnittsbürger bei uns in Deutschland ein Neuwagen für 30-45k € kaufen kann, die allermeisten kaufen sich die Auto gebraucht, wenn sie unter 20k € gesunken sind und müssen auch dafür noch jahrelang sparen.
Ein Elektroauto, selbst sowas wie der schon relativ günstige Corsa-E ist da schon ein Luxus, den sich die meisten nicht leisten können und wollen, sofern sie es nicht über kostenloses Laden an der eigenen PV-Anlage wieder einiges einsparen können, aber eine PV-Anlage kostet auch nochmal um die 20k € und der Akku des E-Autos hält auch nur begrenzt und wird dann abartig teuer, wenn er komplett getauscht werden muß.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Mir ist bis jetzt 1 deutscher und ein amerikaner bekannt die über 1 mio km auf ihrem tesla haben und ersterer hat den 3. akku drin+4 motoren verschlissen und der amerikaner ist wohl schon beim 4. akku.
> Beim deutschen haben die akku`s übrigens wohl auch nur so lange gehalten, weil der die im absoluten schongang benutzt hat. (nicht tiefer wie 20% ent- und nicht mehr als auf 80% geladen) Das kannst du bei den meisten im normalbetrieb aber nicht erwarten.



Danke, das sind mal brauchbare Angaben mit denen man was anfangen kann! 
Im wesentlich bestätigt daß das, was ich schon vermutet habe, das böse Erwachen bei den heutigen E-Autos kommt mit dem Akkutausch irgendwann und legt sicher viele dann still, weil sie sich den AT-Akku nicht mehr leisten können.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Dezember 2020)

Themenseite: Neuwagenhandel
					

Neuwagenhandel: Relevante Statistiken zum Neuwagenhandel




					de.statista.com
				











						Hohe Gebrauchtwagenpreise: Gründe/Prognose  | autozeitung.de
					

Die Gebrauchtwagenpreise haben einen neuen Höchstwert erreicht. Wir erklären die Gründe und verraten, welche Autos günstig bleiben!




					www.autozeitung.de
				



Nicht immer schätzen, sondern mal nachgucken.

Und auf meine Frage hast du immer noch nicht geantwortet.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Im wesentlich bestätigt daß das, was ich schon vermutet habe, das böse Erwachen bei den heutigen E-Autos kommt mit dem Akkutausch irgendwann und legt sicher viele dann still, weil sie sich den AT-Akku nicht mehr leisten können.


Die haben ihre akku`s und motoren aber noch auf kulanz gewechselt bekommen, weshalb das anscheinend auch kein problem für sie war. Allerdings frage ich mich, wie lange tesla das noch macht. Aktuell haben sie bei ca. 158000 fahrzeugen ein speicherchip-problem und schieben das nun schon seit jahren mittels firmware-update vor sich her. (das betrifft irgendeine logging-funktion-> man kann das auto zwar noch fahren, im problemfall aber nicht mehr laden!) Dabei macht es aktuell keinen anschein, als ob da mal eine freiwillige rückruf-aktion kommt so das die US-behörde für verkehrssicherheit wohl tätig werden muß.


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Dezember 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nicht immer schätzen, sondern mal nachgucken.



Naja ok, aber de.statista.com ist nach meiner Erfahrung auch eine ziemlich dürftige Seite, habe ich bei den Covid-19-Zahlen gemerkt, die wird manchmal etwa 7-10 Tage nicht aktualisiert und gute Übersichtlichkeit ist auch was anderes. 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Und auf meine Frage hast du immer noch nicht geantwortet.



Stimmt, das hatte ich vorhin im letzten Post vergessen, war vor dem Espresso. 

Du hast da extrem alte Audi-Modelle in den Raum geworfen, die überhaupt keinen Bezug zu heutigen kompakten Sportwagen (wie z.B. dem Ford Focus ST) haben.
Zwar waren die damaligen Audis keine Kompakt/Kleinwagen, sie wogen aber damals ziemlich gleichviel wie ein heutiger Kleinwagen und auch die Abmessungen der heutigen Kleinwagen nehmen ständig zu.
Was früher ein Golf war von den Abmessungen, das erfüllt heute locker ein Polo.

Warum hast du diese alten Audi-Modelle herausgepickt, weil es die ersten waren die mit 5-Zylinder-Motor angeboten wurden?
Bei so alten Modellen bin ich etwas überfragt.

Fakt ist, daß es auch 5-Zylinder-Motoren im Fiat Coupe gab, auch als Turbo und ebenfalls im aktuellen Audi TT-RS, außerdem im Ford Focus ST, der dann aber durch den 2,3 Liter 4-Zylinder ersetzt wurde.
Ford schafft es aber auch aus dem 4-Zylinder hier einen sehr ansprechenden Sound heraus zu kitzeln, vermutlich mit Hilfe von aufwändigem Sounddesign.

Nochmal kurz zusammengefaßt, warum ich mit dem 5-Zylinder kam:
1. Er hat einen super Sound,
2. ist kompakt und vorallem kurz genug für Frontmotor-Frontantriebsplattformen,
3. ist meist etwas günstiger im Unterhalt als ein 6-Zylinder.

Da spielt es doch jetzt keine Rolle, ob man den in ein 4 Meter Kleinwagen einbaut oder in eine 5 Meter Luxuslimousine, mit der heutigen Turboaufladung ist Hubraum an sich eh sekundär geworden und man kann auf einem Motorblock aufbauend Motoren für die ganze Modellpalette mit angepaßten Leistungsdaten bauen, wenn man denn will.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Dezember 2020)

Oh man.
Erst schreibst du das Audi damals nen 5 Zylinder verbaut hat, weil ein 6 Zylinder nicht quer in ein einen Kleinwagen reinpasst.
Dann fragst du warum warum ich "extrem alte" Audi Modelle in den Raum werfe und kommst dann mit dem Coupe Fiat, welches zur gleichen Zeit erschien, als der Audi S2, S4 und S6 mit 5 Zylinder noch auf dem Markt waren.
Dazu kommt, dass die frühen Audi Modelle den Motor längs eingebaut haben und nicht quer.

Audi RS3, Focus RS scheinst du auch nicht zu kennen, von den ganzen 5 Zylinder Diesel und Ottomotoren bei Mercedes, Volvo und noch ein paar Anderen garnicht zu reden.

Zum Thema Audi 5 Zylinder der 80er und der modernsten Ausbaustufe in RS3/TTRS, die Blöcke unterschieden sich kaum.
Grösster Unterschied in der aktuellsten Ausbaustufe ist das Material.


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Dezember 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Erst schreibst du das Audi damals nen 5 Zylinder verbaut hat, weil ein 6 Zylinder nicht quer in ein einen Kleinwagen reinpasst.



Ist doch auch so, gillt aber nur für Reihenmotoren, man bekommt 6 Zylinder auch in Kleinwagen mit Frontantriebsplattform verbaut, dann aber als V6 (bzw. VR6), die aber den Vorteil in Hinsicht auf die Laufruhe auch ohne Ausgleichswelle dann wieder einbüßen.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann fragst du warum warum ich "extrem alte" Audi Modelle in den Raum werfe und kommst dann mit dem Coupe Fiat, welches zur gleichen Zeit erschien, als der Audi S2, S4 und S6 mit 5 Zylinder noch auf dem Markt waren.



Ja, aber worin liegt der Sinn jetzt alle Fahrzeuge von etwa 1980 bis heute mit 5-Zylinder-Motoren in ganz unterschiedlichen Fahrzeugklassen aufzuzählen, wenn es hier primär um Kleinwagen/Kompaktwagen geht?
Ich hab schon wieder ziemlich weit ausgeholt mit meiner Aufzählung, aber versucht einigermaßen in der Neuzeit zu bleiben. 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Dazu kommt, dass die frühen Audi Modelle den Motor längs eingebaut haben und nicht quer.



Das wußte ich jetzt z.B. nicht, aber wie ich schrieb, hab ich mich als Kind weniger intensiv mit solchen Fragen beschäftigt undf später als ich im entsprechenden Alter war mehr mit den zu der Zeit aktuellen Autos.
Wir hatten aber auch (als ich noch Kind war) ein Audi mit 5-Zylinder-Motor, damals ein Saugbenziner mit 115 PS, der Sound und die Laufruhe, auch das Laufgeräusch war einfach sehr angenehm, auch auf Reisen, das konnte ein 4-Zylinder damals so nicht bieten.

Ich frag mich jetzt aber, warum Audi den Motor damals längs eingebaut hat und dann nicht gleich einen Reihen-6er gewählt hat, wenn der Motor eh längs eingebaut wird?
Außerdem hatte Audi ja immer Front- oder Allradantrieb, da macht ein längs eingebauter Motor auch meist wenig Sinn, außerdem verschlechtert sich dadurch das Crashverhalten, weil ein längs eingebauter Motor bei einen Frontalcrash in den Fahrgastraum eindringen kann und so ein größeres Risiko für die Passagiere bedeuten kann als ein quer eingebauter Motor, was aber wieder auch sehr mit der Größe des Fahrzeuges und des Motorraums zusammen hängt.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Audi RS3, Focus RS scheinst du auch nicht zu kennen, von den ganzen 5 Zylinder Diesel und Ottomotoren bei Mercedes, Volvo und noch ein paar Anderen garnicht zu reden.



Meine Aufzählung war eben nicht komplett vollständig, wozu auch, es waren ein paar Beispiele, mehr nicht.

Das der erste 5-Zylinder-Motor, soweit ich weiß von Ferdinand  Piëch als Dieselmotor entwickelt wurde, im Jahr 1974 war mir klar, aber das hatte eben nichts mit sportlichen Kleinwagen zu tun damals und auch weniger mit besonders ansprechenden Motorsound, auch wenn sogar ein Diesel mit dieser Zylinderzahl sehr viel besser klingt als ein 4-Zylinder.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Dezember 2020)

Audi baut die Motoren bei den grösseren Modellen immer noch längs ein.
Genauso wie BMW und Mercedes.
Wenn du schon mal den Motorraum eines Audi 90 gesehen hättest, wüsstet du wie enge da der Fünfender drin sitzt.
Aber ich sehe schon, alles was älter als 10 Jahre ist, scheinst du nicht wirklich zu kennen.


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Dezember 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Audi baut die Motoren bei den grösseren Modellen immer noch längs ein.



Erstaunt mich jetzt, aber vermutlich geht das bei Allradantrieb auch nicht anders, fraglich bleibt aber wie sie die Kraft bei Frontantrieb auf die Vorderräder übertagen bekommen, wenn das Getriebe schon (fast) im/unter dem Fahrgastraum steckt... 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn du schon mal den Motorraum eines Audi 90 gesehen hättest, wüsstet du wie enge da der Fünfender drin sitzt.



Die Einbaurichtung des Motors hat mich damals als Kind eben nicht interessiert und auch wenn ich den Motorraum einige Male gesehen habe, hab ich das eben über einen Zeitraum von etwa 35 Jahren mir nicht merken können.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Aber ich sehe schon, alles was älter als 10 Jahre ist, scheinst du nicht wirklich zu kennen.



Doch, aber nicht alle Fahrzeuge und mit der Motoreinbaurichtung und den damit verbundenen technischen Anpassungen hab ich mich nie wirklich beschäftigt.
Interessiert hat mich meist immer nur, welcher Motor am meisten Wumms erzeugt und ohne Leistungsloch am besten durchzieht, dabei das Ganze noch mit einem möglichst eindrucksvollen Sound unterlegen kann und trotzdem noch einigermaßen bezahlbar (für mich) ist.

Ich finde die Innovationen auf dem Sektor auch sehr interessant und beschäftige mich daher heute sehr viel tiefgehender mit der Antriebstechnik als früher, das erklärt sicher die eine oder andere Wissenslücke.

Übrigens, um den Bogen zum Elektroantrieb zurück zu bekommen, nach meiner Recherche feiert der Elektroantrieb in Autos dieses Jahr den etwa 200sten Geburtstag, daran gemessen finde ich den aktuellen Entwicklungsstand freundlich formuliert ausgesprochen dürftig.
Den Verbrennungsmotor gibt es erst seit rund 1862, er hatte also rund 40 Jahre weniger Zeit entwickelt zu werden als der Elektroantrieb und ist zudem noch sehr viel komplexer und anspruchsvoller zu konstruieren, trotzdem hat sich eindrucksvoll gezeigt, welches Konzept sich am Markt durchsetzen konnte und bis heute kann!


----------



## JoM79 (24. Dezember 2020)

Ok, anscheinend hast du, der du ja mit Ingenieuren über die Autoentwicklung diskutieren will, sehr wenig Ahnung von Autos.




__





						kfz-tech.de - Frontantrieb (Längsmotor)
					

kfz-tech.de befasst sich mit der Vielfalt der Landfahrzeuge. Es wird die Kfz-Technik bei Bauteilen und -gruppen und kompletten Fahrzeugen zurück möglichst bis zu den Anfängen erläutert. Erworbenes Wissen und Erfahrungen können umfangreich getestet werden.




					www.kfz-tech.de
				



Anscheinend hast du aber noch nie selber wirklich was am Auto geschraubt.


----------



## Kuhprah (24. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Den Verbrennungsmotor gibt es erst seit rund 1862, er hatte also rund 40 Jahre weniger Zeit entwickelt zu werden als der Elektroantrieb und ist zudem noch sehr viel komplexer und anspruchsvoller zu konstruieren, trotzdem hat sich eindrucksvoll gezeigt, welches Konzept sich am Markt durchsetzen konnte und bis heute kann!



Dein Ernst? Is das deine Argumentation?


----------



## JoM79 (24. Dezember 2020)

Jap, Tim argumentiert für sich schlüssig. 
Nicht dass am Elektroauto Jahrzehnte nix passiert ist 
Er hat halt seine eigene Welt, die er sich so macht wie ihm gefällt.


----------



## Tim1974 (25. Dezember 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ok, anscheinend hast du, der du ja mit Ingenieuren über die Autoentwicklung diskutieren will, sehr wenig Ahnung von Autos.



Ja, damit du dich nun besser fühlst, ich habe insgesamt nicht viel Ahnung von sämtlichen Komponenten eines Autos, aber sicher immer noch 10-20 mal mehr als ein Durchschnittsbürger, relativ viel Ahnung hab ich nur von Verbrennungsmotoren, mit Getrieben und Antriebswellen usw. hab ich mich nicht wirklich intensiv beschäftigt, weils mich einfach noch nicht interessiert hat.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Anscheinend hast du aber noch nie selber wirklich was am Auto geschraubt.



Richtig, nur mal Batterie getauscht, Öl kontrolliert, Kühlwasser gespindelt und Frostschutz nachgefüllt und andere Kleinigkeiten, ich hab mir nie gerne die Finger schmutzig gemacht und hatte auch nie jemand, der mir schrauben am Auto beibringen konnte, außerdem hat man in der Großstadt gewöhnlich auch keine eigene Werkstatt mit Hebebühne, meist nichtmal einen Stellplatz wo man ungestört arbeiten könnte.
Mich reizt es auch nicht unbedingt, Dinge an Autos selbst zu reparieren, ich interessiere mich vornehmlich für die Funktionsprinzipien der Motoren und deren Auswirkungen aufs Fahrverhalten, außerdem für das Marktangebot also die Produktportfolios der Hersteller und die Innovationen über die Zeit, die in die Autos einfließen.
Darum bin ich auch kein sonderlicher Fan von Oldtimern oder Youngtimern.



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Dein Ernst? Is das deine Argumentation?



Würd ich es sonst schreiben? Was ist denn verkehrt an den Zahlen die ich geliefert habe?
Warum hat sich der Elektroantrieb nicht vor dem Verbrennungsantrieb durchgesetzt, er hatte etwa 40 Jahre Vorsprung und dann kamen erst die ersten Kolbenmotoren und niemand wollte mehr ein Elektrofahrzeug...
Klar lag das an der Akkutechnik von damals, aber auch wenn die heute wesentlich weiter ist, das ist nach wie vor die größte Baustelle am Elektroantrieb.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Dezember 2020)

Dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## Tim1974 (25. Dezember 2020)

Um mal wieder zurück zum Thema zu finden, hier ein interessanter und sehr umfangreicher Testbericht:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PMmdhkpgPJ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Interessant finde ich vorallem, daß es demnach rund 10 Stunden dauert um ca. 800 km Autobahn zu fahren, also Fahrzeit + Ladezeit.
Demnach wäre man mit einem modernen Verbrenner dann etwa 2 Stunden früher am Ziel, sofern man mit beiden Fahrzeugen etwa einen Schnitt von 105 Km/h fährt.


----------



## Threshold (25. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich vorallem, daß es demnach rund 10 Stunden dauert um ca. 800 km Autobahn zu fahren, also Fahrzeit + Ladezeit.
> Demnach wäre man mit einem modernen Verbrenner dann etwa 2 Stunden früher am Ziel, sofern man mit beiden Fahrzeugen etwa einen Schnitt von 105 Km/h fährt.


Du musst endlich mal davon wegkommen, dass man 800km mit dem auto fährt. Du steigst in die Bahn, fährst zum ziel und fertig. Nix mit Auto.
Inlandsflüge werden sowieso verboten, Verbrenner wird verboten. Die Bahn bleibt übrig.
Und vergiss das Pferd. Reiten ist nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Dezember 2020)

Sind halt die üblichen Argumente um ein Elektroauto schlecht zu reden.
Die 20 Euro die man beim "Tanken" spart werden zB ausgeblendet.
Wenn das Benzin dann erstmal wieder bei 1,50 Euro ist, werden sogar 30€ drauß.


----------



## Tim1974 (25. Dezember 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Sind halt die üblichen Argumente um ein Elektroauto schlecht zu reden.



Seit wann bist du denn so pro-Elektro?
Seit ich dagegen argumentiere, richtig? 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Die 20 Euro die man beim "Tanken" spart werden zB ausgeblendet.
> Wenn das Benzin dann erstmal wieder bei 1,50 Euro ist, werden sogar 30€ drauß.



Rechne doch mal genau bitte, bei Tempo 120-130 verbraucht ein kompaktes Elektroauto rund 20 KW/h auf 100 km und ein moderner und sparsamer Turbo-Benziner vielleicht etwa 6 Liter, kostet der Liter Benzin wirklich 1,50 € kommt man beim Verbrenner auf etwa 9 € pro 100km, beim Elektro bei etwa 80 Cent pro KW/h beim Schnellladen an der AB auf etwa 16 €, also fast doppelt so teuer wie der Verbrenner, dazu noch elendig lahm und mit Zwangspausen behaftet. Selbst wenn man von einer günstigen Schnellladesäule ausgeht, wären es dann etwa 0,38 € pro KW/h und man wäre bei etwa 7,6 € und nur unwesentlich günstiger als der Benziner, dafür aber mit viel längeren Wartezeiten und die Ladeverluste sind da wohl noch nicht mal mit drinn!
Nimmt man nun als Reiseauto einen modernen Diesel, sinken die Kosten pro 100 km nochmal erheblich, daran gemessen ist Elektrofahren dann wirklich schon fast ein teuer bezahlter Luxus.


Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst endlich mal davon wegkommen, dass man 800km mit dem auto fährt.



Nur wenn man davon mal absieht, sehe ich einen gewissen Sinn in Elektrofahrzeugen, wie sie heute sind, unter dem Vorbehalt, daß immer noch mehr als fraglich ist, wieviel CO2 bei der Akkuherstellung freigesetzt wurde, welche anderen Schadstoffe und Umweltgifte im Akku stecken, wie dieser später mal recycelt werden kann und welche Schadstoffe dabei freiwerden und was es kostet, außerdem klar die Frage nach der Energieerzeugung, wenn die nicht komplett oder zumindest zum allergrößten Teil aus erneuerbaren Energien stammt, kann man gleich beim Verbrennungsmotor bleiben, der ja auch immer weiter entwickelt wird.
Zu guter letzt müssen wir abwarten, wie lange die heutigen Akkus in der Praxis wirklich halten und was dann der Austausch kosten wird, dazu kommen aber sofort erstmal die hohen Anschaffungskosten selbst für einen Elektro-Kompaktwagen, für den ID.3 z.B. kann man mit guter Ausstattung in der größten Variante sicherlich ca. 50k € ausgeben, das waren mal 100k DM, bei der Vorstellung wird mir schwindlig!


----------



## Tim1974 (25. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Inlandsflüge werden sowieso verboten, Verbrenner wird verboten. Die Bahn bleibt übrig.



Und wie willst du dann mit vielen Koffern und allerlei Zeug komfortabel verreisen, vielleicht auch noch mit großem Hund, der garstig wird, wenn er auf kleinere freche Artgenossen stößt...?

Was wenn man eine Ferienwohnung hat und für diese Möbel im Auto mitnehmen möchte oder andere sperrige Gegenstände...?

Oder auch nur wenn man eine Ferienwohnung in einer ländlichen Gegend mietet, wo es weit und breit keinen Fernbahnanschluss oder Flughafen gibt?


----------



## JoM79 (25. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Seit wann bist du denn so pro-Elektro?
> Seit ich dagegen argumentiere, richtig?
> 
> 
> ...


Du nimmst dich selber zu wichtig.
Ich sage schon lange, dass die Zukunft elektrisch ist.
Es führt einfach keine Weg daran vorbei.

Warum rechnest du mit 80cent pro kW/h?
Ich gehe da am weitesten verbreiteten Ladenetz aus, also Tesla.
Da bist du bei 33 cent pro kW/h und nicht 80 cent pro kW/h wie an den überteuerten Ionity Ladesäulen.
Aber irgendwie klar, dass du mit dem teuersten Tarif rechnest.
Objektiv bist du jedenfalls nicht.

Wie immer drehst du dir die Sachen so hin, dass es in deine Argumentation passt.
Ist auch egal mit wem du diskutierst oder wie absurd deine Beispiele teilweise sind.

Ich kann das ja mal für meinen Arbeitsweg rechnen mit deinen 20kW/h.
Dann bin ich bei 2,40Euro am Tag bei 30cent  pro kW/h, weil dann lade ich ja zuhause in meinem Stromtarif.
Bei meinen 8 Liter Verbrauch und 1,30 Euro pro Liter Super Plus sind es 4,16 Euro am Tag.
Sind bei 220 Arbeitstagen 387 Euro im Jahr die ich sparen würde.

Warum ich es dann nicht mache?
Ganz einfach, ich möchte momentan kein Akku Elektroauto und warte auch noch die Entwicklung der nächsten knapp 10 Jahre ab.
Davon ab müsste ich ein Tesla Model 3 nehmen und der ist irgendwie nicht mein Fall.
Für dich ist das wie immer nur ein theoretisches "Was wäre wenn", bei mir ist es die alltägliche Praxis.


----------



## DARPA (25. Dezember 2020)

Leute, bitte. Die Einheit der elektrischen Energie ist kWh.

Der Verbrauch bei E-Autos in kWh / 100 km.

Die Energiedichte von normalen Kraftstoff ist bei ca. 9 kWh/l


----------



## Tim1974 (4. Januar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du nimmst dich selber zu wichtig.



Erstens tue ich das nicht, zweitens geht es hier um Argumente und nicht um mich! 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich sage schon lange, dass die Zukunft elektrisch ist.
> Es führt einfach keine Weg daran vorbei.



Wenn dann nur weil man vom Gesetzgeber fast schon schleichend dazu gezwungen wird, ausgereift sind Elektrofahrzeuge meiner Ansicht nach noch lange nicht, ich stufe diese allenfalls als Beta-Technik ein, man sollte schon ordentlich Pioniergeist und eine gute Portion Masoschismus mitbringen, wenn man mit einem bezahlbaren Elektro-Kompaktwagen als einziges Auto alles machen will im Alltag (also auch längere Reisen ins Ausland).
Außerdem sollte man ganz viel Zeit mitbringen und gerne lange unterwegs verweilen wärend der lahmen Ladezyklen, trotz Schnellladesäulen.
Ich wäre nicht bereit alle ca. 200-300 km je nach Witterung 45 Minuten Pausen einlegen zu müssen und dann selbst auf freien Autobahnstrecken nie mehr als 140-160 km/h fahren zu können und wenn ich das längere Zeit mache, dann noch deutlich früher das nächste mal fleckmatisch zu werden an der Ladesäule. Ich würde das als Asphaltschleicher einstufen. 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum rechnest du mit 80cent pro kW/h?
> Ich gehe da am weitesten verbreiteten Ladenetz aus, also Tesla.
> Da bist du bei 33 cent pro kW/h und nicht 80 cent pro kW/h wie an den überteuerten Ionity Ladesäulen.
> Aber irgendwie klar, dass du mit dem teuersten Tarif rechnest.
> Objektiv bist du jedenfalls nicht.



Weil Ionity-Säulen anscheinend sehr verbreitet sind an Autobahnen und man nach den Tests, die ich gesehen habe manchmal froh sein kann, wenn man überhaupt eine Säule findet, die das Auto aufläd!

An Tesla-Säulen wird man mit einem Opel Corsa-E oder ähnlichem doch auch ordentlich zur Kasse gebeten, oder etwa nicht?
Selbst wenn das nur 33 Cent pro KW/h sein sollten, wäre mir das fahren damit immer noch zu teuer, daran gemesen wie lange man immer wieder in der Gegend rum stehen muß um Nachzuladen und daran gemessen was der Neuwagen mit Akku kostet und das Risiko von Akkuschäden oder einen Neuakku zu brauchen nach etwa 8 Jahren.

Mit einem Dacia oder Renault mit LPG-Motor fährt man jedenfalls deutlich günstiger und kann fast überall bequem und schnell LPG auftanken, außerdem kann man damit auch wenigstens gut 180 Km/h fahren und zahlt für den Neuwagen nichtmal die Hälfte!


----------



## JoM79 (4. Januar 2021)

Ist doch für dich eh alles irrelevant.
Ein Auto kaufst du eh nicht und du versuchst mal wieder nur Contra Argumente zu finden, warum Elektroautos ja so schlecht sind.
Du hast nicht mal ein Fahrprofil von dem du ausgehst, sondern bastelst dir wie immer irgendwas zurecht, nur um deine eigene Meinung bestätigt zu wissen.
Ist also, wie so oft bei dir, nur ein theoretisches rumfantasieren.


----------



## Kuhprah (4. Januar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> An Tesla-Säulen wird man mit einem Opel Corsa-E oder ähnlichem doch auch ordentlich zur Kasse gebeten, oder etwa nicht?



Nö, dort bezahlt ein Corsa-E Fahrer gar nichts. 

Blicke jetzt auf 6 Jahre Plugin-Hybrid (90.000km) und 3 Jahre BEV Erfahrung (50.000km) zurück und bin bis jetzt weder liegen geblieben oder hab sonst irgendein Problem gehabt. Okay, Tempos jenseits der 120 kenne ich generell nicht, da ich so gut wie nie irgendwo unterwegs bin wo das erlaubt wäre. Und ich war mitm Elektroauto von Stockholm bis Rom, und von Bordeaux bis Kosice (Slowakai) unterwegs.

Mal sehen, das wird sich noch ganz gut entwickeln. Ladestationen werden immer mehr, und bei dem Status bei dem Elektroautos mit Batterie jetzt sind müsstest den Verbrenner mit der Zeit vergleichen wo man Benzin in die Apotheke kaufen musste  In 100 Jahren wird keiner mehr auf die Idee kommen Öl in nem Motor zu verbrennen um vorwärts zu kommen 

Und die Preise sinken und sinken...


----------



## Tim1974 (4. Januar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du hast nicht mal ein Fahrprofil von dem du ausgehst, sondern bastelst dir wie immer irgendwas zurecht, nur um deine eigene Meinung bestätigt zu wissen.
> Ist also, wie so oft bei dir, nur ein theoretisches rumfantasieren.



Ich bin aber bei weitem nicht der einzige, der diese Meinung vertritt!



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Nö, dort bezahlt ein Corsa-E Fahrer gar nichts.



Wie geht denn das bitte?
Kann jedes Elektroauto kostenfrei an jeder Tesla-Säule aufgeladen werden?


----------



## JoM79 (4. Januar 2021)

Es gibt auch viele Leute die meinen es gibt kein Covid 19.

Schnapp dir mal nen E Corsa und fahr an ne Tesla Säule, wird dich nichts kosten wenn du den da anschliesst.


----------



## Tim1974 (5. Januar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Schnapp dir mal nen E Corsa und fahr an ne Tesla Säule, wird dich nichts kosten wenn du den da anschliesst.



Hier steht es aber anders:








						Tesla Supercharger: Deutschland, Karte, Kosten  | autozeitung.de
					

Das sind die Kosten und die Standorte (Karte) der Tesla Supercharger in Deutschland. Außerdem könnte Tesla sein Ladenetzwerk mit Schranken sperren.




					www.autozeitung.de


----------



## JoM79 (5. Januar 2021)

Wo steht da was über den Corsa-e?


----------



## Tim1974 (5. Januar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wo steht da was über den Corsa-e?



[Ironie on] Achso, ich verstehe, der Corsa-e genießt bei Tesla einen Sonderstatus, so wie Model S und X die vor dem Stichtag 2017 produziert wurden? [Ironie off]
Ist das dein Ernst? 

Liest du eigentlich meine Postings und Links?

Selbst alle Tesla-Modelle laden angeblich nicht unbegrenzt kostenlos Strom auf, siehe hier:








						Supercharger Support
					

Erfahren Sie mehr über Tesla Supercharger, einschließlich bewährter Praktiken, Laderaten/-tarife, Zahlungsmethoden und das Lokalisieren eines Superchargers unterwegs.




					www.tesla.com
				




Es gibt nur wenige Ausnahmen, ältere Model S und X die vor einem bestimmten Datum 2017 produziert worden sind.

Daher ist es völlig absurd davon auszugehen, daß man mit einem Opel Corsa-E kostenlos an Tesla-Superchargern aufladen kann! 

Wieder ein Beleg dafür, daß alltagstaugliche Elektroautos nur was für Superreiche sind, die mal eben 100 k€ für ein Auto ausgeben können und vielleicht alle 8-10 Jahren nochmal 20k € oder mehr für einen neuen Akku.
Nichtmal das Argument umweltfreundlich lasse ich gelten, Verbrenner sind meiner Ansicht nach umweltfreundlicher, weil sie nicht mit so einer riesigen Chemiebombe im Unterboden rumfahren, deren Produktion mehr CO2 freisetzt als 100 tausend km Fahrt mit einem Verbrenner, dazu kommt die Stromerzeugung um den Akku zu laden, diese erfolgt ganz sicher heute bei weitem nichtmal annähernd aus 100% erneuerbarer Energie und dann wäre da noch irgendwann die Akku-Entsorgung.

Mein Fazit: Elektroautos sind nur was für Enthusiasten mit zuviel Geld, oder für Masoschisten, die gerne dauernd stundenlange Stops einlegen oder damit nicht verreisen wollen und denen Umweltschutz nicht sonderlich wichtig ist (Akkuherstellung, Stromerzeugung, Entsorgung usw.).
Das der Staat diese Technik so fördert finde ich absolut unverständlich, sinnvoller wäre es die Verbrenner intensiv weiter zu entwickeln, Benzin durch LPG oder Erdgas zu ersetzen, Diesel bei PKWs in Innenstädten zu verbieten, sofern man dort keine deutlichen Fortschritte bei den Abgaswerten macht, Schummelsoftware konsequent zu entlarven und die Hersteller dann ggfs. in Regress zu nehmen.
Vielleicht könnte man einen Ottomotor auch mit H2 betreiben oder man findet andere alternative Treibstoffe, die umweltfreundlicher als LPG/Erdgas sind.
Was das Klima und CO2 angeht, finde ich sowieso übertrieben nur so massiv auf die CO2-Freisetzung zu achten, man könnte im Gegenzug auch einfach mehr Aufforsten und weniger Regenwald abholzen, dann wird durch natürliche Photosynthese aus dem vielen freigesetzten CO2 wieder O2 produziert.


----------



## Kuhprah (5. Januar 2021)

@Tim
Warum sollte der Corsa-Fahrer was bezahlen das er gar nicht bekommt? Du kannst zwar dort einstecken wirst aber keinen Strom bekommen...  die Supercharger sind nach wie vor Tesla only. 

Die wollten damals nicht auf die grossen Industrienationen warten bis die sich mit Fördergeldern und Politikspielchen den Arsch gefüllt haben und irgendwas kompliziertes ausgetüftet...

Die haben einfach ein Ladenetz hoch gezogen das 1. funktioniert, 2. einfach zu bedienen ist, 3. alle gleich behandelt, 4. zuverlässig ist...
Dafür hat man halt einfach von den über 100.000€  die so ein Model S/X damals gekostet hat ein paar tausender pro Auto genommen und da investiert. Als quasi Zückerchen für die Investition haben die Besitzer von damals halt das gratis Laden bekommen welches immer weiter zurückgefahren wurde. Dafür kostet es jetzt auch nen fairen Tarif. 
Alle anderen Hersteller waren auch eingeladen da mit zu machen.. das Ergebnis ist auf einer Seite Tesla und auf der anderen.. naja Ionity und Co... Kartenchaos, Tarifchaos.. das einzige das bei denen sauber läuft ist das Abschöpfen von Steuergeldern, pardon Fördergelder. Wobei auch die langsam brauchbarer werden. 



> Das der Staat diese Technik so fördert finde ich absolut unverständlich, sinnvoller wäre es die Verbrenner intensiv weiter zu entwickeln, Benzin durch LPG oder Erdgas zu ersetzen, Diesel bei PKWs in Innenstädten zu verbieten, sofern man dort keine deutlichen Fortschritte bei den Abgaswerten macht, Schummelsoftware konsequent zu entlarven und die Hersteller dann ggfs. in Regress zu nehmen.



Was soll man dazu sagen. Man hat es in D ja mit Besch... en versucht. Wurde blöderweise erwischt. Und sonst macht man halt was geht. Was willst denn bei den Verbrennern gross optimieren? Da is Ende Gelände. Ausser du willst in den Kleinwagen Abgastechnik für 30.000€ rein packen.  
Die Hersteller in Regress nehmen... lol. Schon mal geschaut was mit VW und Co in D passiert? Gar nichts. Wäre ja auch doof. Die halbe Regierung von Niedersachsen sitzt im Vorstand von denen und kassiert mit. Die kassieren weiter ab, die Regressforderungen werden an den Steuerzahler abgewältzt. Der darf das am Ende blechen. 

Der Motor von morgen ist der Elektromotor. Daran wirst nichts mehr ändern können. Deutschland ist zu unwichtig global gesehen um da noch irgendwas ändern zu können. Die können halt noch so lange wie es geht am alten Zeug fest halten und dann  die Firmen nach China, Asien und USA verkaufen. Die oberen haben dann kassiert und der Arbeiter/Steuerzahler badet das dann schon aus. Da gibt man dann halt Steuerersparnisse oder was auch immer man 28€ im Jahr nennen will... 
Woran man jetzt gut arbeitet ist der Energiespeicher den man dann da dran hängt. Batterie, H2 oder was ganz anders? Das Rennen ist offen. Am Ende muss es halt preislich nach unten skalieren. Und das hat angefangen. Vor 7  Jahren hast kein E-Auto bekommen das 400km weit kommt und weniger als 120.000 kostet. Inzwischen bekommst sie für deutlich unter 40.000.  Da geht also was... 
Zusammen mit ner generellen Änderung der Mobilität wird das in den nächsten Jahren was. Die Frage is am Ende welche Hersteller gibt es in 10 Jahren noch und welche haben sich selbst "verbrannt"... 

Mit dem Aufforsten bin ich voll bei dir... funktioniert aber irgendwie nicht. Regenwald muss weg für Soja, damit man sich vegetarisch und vegan ernähren kann. Man muss ja schliesslich die Umwelt schützen. ....


----------



## DARPA (5. Januar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte man einen Ottomotor auch mit H2 betreiben


Schon mal was von Brennstoffzelle gehört? ^^


----------



## JoM79 (5. Januar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> [Ironie on] Achso, ich verstehe, der Corsa-e genießt bei Tesla einen Sonderstatus, so wie Model S und X die vor dem Stichtag 2017 produziert wurden? [Ironie off]
> Ist das dein Ernst?
> 
> Liest du eigentlich meine Postings und Links?
> ...


Mittlerweile wurde es dir ja erklärt, da du ja nicht von alleine drauf gekommen bist. 
Aber Hauptsache du kannst Smilies verteilen. 

Zum Rest sage ich mal nichts mehr, das ist ein Festhalten an alten Dingen.


----------



## Tim1974 (5. Januar 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Warum sollte der Corsa-Fahrer was bezahlen das er gar nicht bekommt? Du kannst zwar dort einstecken wirst aber keinen Strom bekommen... die Supercharger sind nach wie vor Tesla only.



Ok, also war es von JoM79 wieder mal ein Versuch mich aufs Glatteis zu führen bzw. mich aus der Reserve zu locken, hätte ich mir eigentlich denken können, aber danke das du mich mit deiner Antwort drauf aufmerksam gemacht hast und damit meine vorherigen Aussagen zu den Kosten ja bestätigst.



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Die haben einfach ein Ladenetz hoch gezogen das 1. funktioniert, 2. einfach zu bedienen ist, 3. alle gleich behandelt, 4. zuverlässig ist...
> Dafür hat man halt einfach von den über 100.000€ die so ein Model S/X damals gekostet hat ein paar tausender pro Auto genommen und da investiert. Als quasi Zückerchen für die Investition haben die Besitzer von damals halt das gratis Laden bekommen welches immer weiter zurückgefahren wurde.



Nach dem was ich so gehört und gelesen habe, macht das schon Sinn, Tesla ist wohl wirklich den anderen Herstellern noch weit vorraus, allerdings lassen sie sich dafür auch fürstlich entlohnen.
Schön wer sich ein Auto für rund 100.000 € leisten kann, aber das sind eben die allerwenigsten, daher meine Aussage, das E-Mobilität eben noch nicht marktreif ist, für Otto-Normalverbraucher, der für ein 30.000 € Auto lange sparen oder abzahlen muß.



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Alle anderen Hersteller waren auch eingeladen da mit zu machen.. das Ergebnis ist auf einer Seite Tesla und auf der anderen.. naja Ionity und Co... Kartenchaos, Tarifchaos.. das einzige das bei denen sauber läuft ist das Abschöpfen von Steuergeldern, pardon Fördergelder. Wobei auch die langsam brauchbarer werden.



Genau das meinte ich, ein Ladechaos, wenn man keinen Tesla hat oder bei denen günstig aufladen kann.
Also alles andere als marktreif, was da so an Klein/Kompaktwagen heute angeboten wird.



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Was soll man dazu sagen. Man hat es in D ja mit Besch... en versucht. Wurde blöderweise erwischt. Und sonst macht man halt was geht. Was willst denn bei den Verbrennern gross optimieren? Da is Ende Gelände. Ausser du willst in den Kleinwagen Abgastechnik für 30.000€ rein packen.



Man hat doch in den letzten Jahrzehnten auch viel optimiert, auch ohne selbst vom Fach zu sein könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, daß man z.B. noch viel mit modernen Werkstoffen erreichen kann, Stichwort Reibungsminimierung, ebenso Gewichtseinsparung der Motorbauteile, bessere Korrosionsschutzeigenschaften, immer weiter optimierte Turboaufladung und vorallem immer weiter verbesserte Elektronik und Einspritzanlagen mit immer weiter optimiertem Druck und Verwirbelung usw..
Auf der anderen Seite kann man dann versuchen mit Bio-Gas zu fahren oder andere alternative Treibstoffe zu nutzen und zu entwickeln.
Auch die Abgasreinigung ließe sich sicherlich weiter optimieren, wenns heute noch zu teuer wäre, kann man das in 10 Jahren vielleicht flächendeckend und günstig anbieten, z.B. einen CO2-Filter, der dieses aus den Abgasen weitgehend entfernt.



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Die Hersteller in Regress nehmen... lol. Schon mal geschaut was mit VW und Co in D passiert? Gar nichts. Wäre ja auch doof. Die halbe Regierung von Niedersachsen sitzt im Vorstand von denen und kassiert mit. Die kassieren weiter ab, die Regressforderungen werden an den Steuerzahler abgewältzt. Der darf das am Ende blechen.



Tja, traurig aber wohl teils wahr.
Wobei es aber dennoch riesige Regressforderungen an die Hersteller gab und gibt, der Dieselskandal begleitet uns in den Nachrichten ja seit vielen Jahren und was da in den USA und wohl auch bei uns hier an Regressforderungen gezahlt werden mußte von den Herstellern ist ein guter erster Schritt.
Traurig finde ich nur, daß es überhaupt erst soweit gekommen ist und die Hersteller nicht gleich ehrlich waren mit ihrer Software.



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Der Motor von morgen ist der Elektromotor. Daran wirst nichts mehr ändern können.





Kuhprah schrieb:


> Woran man jetzt gut arbeitet ist der Energiespeicher den man dann da dran hängt. Batterie, H2 oder was ganz anders? Das Rennen ist offen. Am Ende muss es halt preislich nach unten skalieren. Und das hat angefangen.



Gegen den E-Motor hab ich ja nichtmal was, mir ist nur die Akkutechnik von heute und die Ladeinfrastruktur mit den hohen Strompreisen zuwider, das ist eigentlich mein Hauptkritikpunkt an der Technik von heute.
Gäbe es 30.000 € E-Autos mit neuartigen Akkus, die insgesamt sagen wir mal unter 1000 € kosten und mindestens 10 Jahre ihre volle Leistung behalten, auch wenn man jeden Tag schnell läd, sich in 10 Minuten überall voll laden lassen und bei nicht mehr als ca. 20-30 Cent pro kw/h, außerdem auch im Winter bei reiner Autobahnfahrt locker 500 km Reichweite bieten, dann würde ich garnicht meckern!
Außerdem dürften dann auch keine umweltschädlichen/giftigen oder explosiven Substanzen im Akku sein oder bei der Produktion und Entsorgung anfallen.
Allerdings sind das so viele wenns und abers, daß ich fest davon ausgehen, daß das noch sehr lange Wunschdenken bleiben wird.
Nehmen wir mal nur als Vergleich den 1 Liter 3-Zylinder Benzin/LPG-Turbomotor von Renault/Dacia, damit schafft man mit beiden Tanks über 1000 km am Stück ohne Nachtanken, im reinen LPG-Betrieb natürlich deutlich weniger, aber man zahlt pro Liter LPG auch nur rund 53-57 Cent, kann das an etwa jeden 3. Tankstelle im Land bekommen und das Tanken geht richtig flott, gemessen am Akku-Aufladen.
Solche Technik kostet nichtmal viel Geld, man bekommt ein komplettes, nagelneues Auto mit guter Ausstattung für rund 13.000 €, dafür bekommt man für einige E-Autos heute wohl noch nichtmal einen kompletten Austauschakku!


DARPA schrieb:


> Schon mal was von Brennstoffzelle gehört? ^^



Ich glaube nicht, daß die markreif ist für preiswerte PKWs in Masse!


----------



## JoM79 (5. Januar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ok, also war es von JoM79 wieder mal ein Versuch mich aufs Glatteis zu führen bzw. mich aus der Reserve zu locken, hätte ich mir eigentlich denken können, aber danke das du mich mit deiner Antwort drauf aufmerksam gemacht hast und damit meine vorherigen Aussagen zu den Kosten ja bestätigst.


Ausser das die ursprüngliche Aussage garnicht von mir, sondern von Kuprah kam.


----------



## Tim1974 (6. Januar 2021)

Die Frage ist halt, was das sollte, egal von wem die Aussage kommt?

Wir, oder zumindest ich, bin nicht hier um mich zu streiten oder andere zu verar...en, sondern um fair aber wenn nötig auch knallhart zu diskutieren und das nicht aus bloßen Spaß an der Sache, sondern um daraus etwas zu lernen oder ggf. Wissen weiterzugeben und gemeinsam etwas zu lernen oder zu verstehen.

Hier eine persönliche Fehde zu führen ist doch einfach nur unreif und kindisch, es gibt hier einige, von denen erwarte ich allerdings nichts anderes, sind ja auch einige noch sehr kindlich hier in ihrem Verhalten und Umgang mit anderen Menschen, aber Du bist Jahrgang 79, wenn das stimmt(?), ich 74, wir sollte da schon etwas reifer und lebenserfahrener sein und solchen Kinderkram einfach unterlassen.

Ich betone nochmal, daß ich völlig unvoreingenommen an dieses Thema heran gegangen bin, sonst hätte ich gar nicht gefragt und damit den Thread eröffnet.
Ich habe alle Argumente aufgenommen und gründlich reflektiert, tagelang parallel recherchiert, Rückfrage gestellt, weiter diskutiert und das meine anfägliche Begeisterung für die heutige Akkutechnik relativ schnell in Entsetzen überging, hat einzig faktische Argumente (Akkukosten, Reichweite (Autobahn im Winter), Ladezeit, Ladekosten, Ladekompatibilität, Schadstofffreisetzung bei Herstellung und Entsorgung des Akkus usw.).
Als ich anfing das zu verstehen und hier zu verbalisieren, wurden einige mir gegenüber ziemlich rüpelhaft und unverschähmt, woraus ich entnahm, daß ich mit meinen Argumenten genau ins Schwarze getroffen habe und richtig lag.


----------



## Kuhprah (6. Januar 2021)

Jetzt musst dich nur noch mit der anderen Seite auseinandersetzten. Herstellung von klassischen Autos.  Eventuell mal sehen was vom Verbrenner übrig bleibt wenn du die (im E-Auto so bösen) Stoffe raus nimmst die problematisch sind. Da gehört jede Menge Öl dazu, dann die Metalle die in den Katalysatoren drin sind (und deren Stoffe werden irgendwo weg geworfen bzw. in der Luft und auf den Straßen verteilt). Und auch beim Verbrenner braucht man Kobalt etc. Das hast in den Legierungen ebenfalls drin.
Ich kenne das Argument dass das Zeugs ja mit Kinderarbeit etc. abgebaut wird.  Genau das ist aber ein Argument das so nicht mehr zählt zum Beispiel. Aufgrund der höheren Nachfrage sind Kinder gar nicht mehr in der Lage die Mengen zu fördern was dazu führt dass in dem Bereich mehr und mehr automatisiert wird. Es wird also immer weniger und weniger. Und wenn Akkus ach sooo böses Übel sind, warum dann nur im Auto (und das irgendwie auch nur in Ländern deren Industrie/Politik nix auf die Reihe bringt) und wo anders is es geil dass jeder Hersteller einmal im Jahr neue Handys präsentiert, Laptops werden gekauft, Maschinen immer mehr mit Akku statt Kabel. Dort ist es kein Problem? Klar, die Batterien werden natürlich Biologisch hergestellt und schon seit Jahrzehnten ideal wiederverwertet...

Mir ist klar, dass du gerne ein Elektrouato hättest das genauso viel kostet wie ein Dacia in der Grundausstattung, dafür dann aber mit 200km/h (auch das ist wiederum nur in dem einen einzigen Land das nix hin bekommt relevant  ) über 500km im tiefsten Winter bei -20 Grad und Schneefall kommt. Dazu brauchst Platz für 5 Leute und hast Vollausstattung. Wobei ich auf der Dacia-Seite in der CH irgendwie folgende Optionen nicht finde, die ich aber in nem Auto gern hätte:
- Abstandsregler
- Spurhalteassistent
- Navi
- Lederausstattung
- Elektrische Sitze
- Sitzheizung und Lenkrad Heizung
- LED-Licht 
- automatisch abblendende Innen- und Aussenspiegel
- Fensterairbags

Aber das ist halt leicht unrealistisch.  Aber das Gute an der Sache ist.. von Dacia soll ja 2021 ne Variante kommen die unter 10.000€ kosten wird bei euch. Das wäre doch mal was. Und für den Urlaub kann man ja immer noch was grösseres mieten wenn man nicht damit klar kommt.

Darauf soll der Ganze Wandel ja abziehen. Es geht nicht darum alle jetzigen Autos 1:1 zu ersetzen. Das wird auch gar nicht klappen. Statt dessen sollen es weniger Autos werden, und vor allem in den Urbanen Gegenden gar keine mehr sondern nur noch Sharing-Konzepte.
Dazu kommt dass man einfach an der Effizienz arbeiten muss. Am Ende musst den gesamten Kreislauf betrachten.
Wie weit kann man mit eingesetzer Energie kommen? Wie viel muss ich rein stecken um 100km weit zu kommen.

Die Nachfolgenden Zahlen sind nur grob kalkuliert, wissenschaftlich solltest du sie also nicht betrachen. Aber ich rechne mal grob durch. E-Auto vs. Benziner. Rechne da mal meine beiden letzten Autos, wobei der Benziner noch ne Nr. zu klein und schwach is eigentlich. Model S 100D vs. Mazda 6 MPS (ich weiss, eigentlich müsstest mit nem Audi S5 oder schon fast RS5 vergleichen, der Mazda is doch arg untermotorisiert und hatte auch lang nicht die Ausstattung)

Beides Limousinen welche mit 5 Leuten und Gepäck gemütliches Reisen ermöglicht. Erst mal die Kostenseite.
Der Mazda hat 60.000 gekostet, der Tesla 120.000. Auf den ersten Blick mal Doppelt so teuer. Ich schlage das jetzt auf 3 Jahre und 50.000km runter, da ich dazu die Daten auch hier hab. Alle Preisangaben in CHF.

Die Kosten unterwegs für den Tesla waren bisher bei 69. Das is alles was ich für Strom gezahlt hab.  Verbraucht auf den 50.000km habe ich 8.900kWh. Mit Ladeverlusten etc. komme ich auf knapp 11.000kWh die benutzt wurden. Unterhalt, Service etc. hat der Wagen bisher nicht benötigt. Bleiben als Summe 69CHF reine Fahrtkosten auf 50.000km für das Auto. Ich rechne noch mal die Versicherungskosten mit rein, das sind 1.140/Jahr. Macht zusammen 3.489CHF.

Der Mazda hat 11l/100km gebraucht. Macht also auf 50.000km 5.500l Super Plus. Das entspricht in etwa 46.200kWh. 5.500l x rund 1,45CHF/l macht dort 7.975CHF für Sprit. Dazu kommt Jährlich 1 Service mit Ölwechsel zu 560CHF, Steuer von 385CHF, Versicherung 1870CHF.  Macht beim Mazda dann 16.420CHF Kosten für die gleiche Zeit. Also eine Differenz von fast 13.000CHF in nur 3 Jahren oder 4.310 pro Jahr.. 

Beim Mazda waren nach 5 Jahren und 65.000km die Bremsen rundum fällig für 1.600€. Beim Tesla gehe ich derzeit davon aus dass ich nach 180.000km mal Beläge wechseln werde. Aber ich hoffe dass ich die 200.000km mit nem Satz schaffe. Dazu wird er nach 4 Jahren einen Service bekommen der mich 650CHF kosten wird.  Der nächste Service dann mit 8 Jahren... 

Was wir jetzt oben haben ist die Energiemenge mit den Ladeverlusten... Ich lade fast nur Öko-Strom (zu Hause und in der Firma von der PV-Anlage) aus dem Netz auch den Ökotarif. Packen wir da für die Erstellung noch mal 20% an Verlusten etc. oben drauf kommen wir auf 13.200kWh Energieverbrauch die ich auf 50.000km hatte.

Nehmen wir jetzt mal für die Erzeugung von Benzin in der Raffiniert 1,5kWh/l, haben wir das 8250kWh für die Produktion. Dann braucht die Pumpe an der Tankstelle auch Strom, der Treibstoff mit mit dem LKW zur Tankstelle geliefert werden und fährt danach leer wieder zurück etc.. Rechnen wir also einfach pauschal mal 2kWh für 1l Benzin bis der im Tank ist. Macht grob 11.000kWh. Also alles zusammen wurden beim Mazda für die gleiche Wegstrecke 57.200kWh Energie verbraucht, der Tesla hat 11.000kWh verbraucht.... Der Energiebedarf von der Förderung bis zur Raffinerie is da noch nicht mit dabei.... den weiss ich so auch nicht.

Und da spielt dann das E-Auto mit Akku seinen Vorteil aus. Das sind nur 3 Jahre. Skaliere das mal auf 15 Jahre oder mehr rauf... 

Ich war ja früher auch ein Verbrenner-Fahrer, war im Motorsport aktiv und finde Sound nach wie vor geil (Und nein, ein 4 Zylinder hat keinen Sound, egal was du da drunter schraubst, das klingt immer nach nix..  ) aber ich finde jetzt ganz ehrlich so gut wie keinen Punkt den der Mazda besser konnte als jetzt der Tesla. Einzig wenn ich human mit maximal 120 gefahren bin kommt der Mazda 100km weiter. Wo ich mitm Model S nach 450km laden muss bin ich mitm Mazda nach 500 - 550km zur Tankstelle. Hab ich es in D fliegen lassen war nach spätestens 280 - 300km fertig.. dann ging die Lampe an und 65l waren weg. Mitm Model S komm ich wenn ich Gas geb auch 300 km bis ich laden muss. Und dann das Zeitargument... habs mal durch gerechnet. Beim Tanken, zahlen, weg fahren, danach aufs WC und noch nen Kaffee trinken bin ich sehr schnell bei 30 Minuten. Mitm E-Auto steh ich auch nicht länger bis es weiter geht. Bis 500km Distanz fahr ich einfach 10km/h langsamer und lade dann gemütlich am Zielort, unterwegs achte ich drauf dass ich zwischen 5 und 70% Akku bin wo ich richtig schnell laden kann. Zeitverlust real zumindest in meinem Anwendungsfall eigentlich minimal.
Kostentechnsich aber... klar, Einkauf war teuer. Aber stand heute kostet der Wagen den ich 2017 für 120.000 gekauft habe nur noch 95.000. Dafür kommt er jetzt 50km weiter, hat ne neuere Batterie, lädt schneller, hat ein besseres Fahrwerk, sparsamere Motoren.. und das nach 3 Jahren. Und jetzt vergleich das nicht mit dem 15.000CHF Dacia sondern nimm den S5 für 100.000+ .... Das Geheimnis heisst TCO... nur das rechnet kaum jemand.

Wenn du in einigen Jahren dann mal die Besteuerung nicht mehr wie jetzt hast sondern die Energie verbraucht wird besteuerst wirds richtig interessant. Denn am Ende geht es darum weniger Energie zu verbrauchen und weg von fossilen Rohstoffen zu kommen.  

Soa.., jetzt hab ich so viel geschrieben dass ich nicht mal mehr weiss was ich sagen wollte 

Glaub es war irgendwas mit "wart einfach noch ein paar Jahre und rechne dann noch mal nach.." Es geht grad erst los, und es wird spannend.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Januar 2021)

@Tim1974 
Ein Akkuelektroauto ist auch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss, sondern wie der Verbrenner ein Kompromiss.
Zudem steht alles erst am Anfang und es gibt auch andere Möglichkeiten den Elektromotor mit Energie zu versorgen.
Ändert aber nichts daran, dass das Elektroauto die Zukunft ist.
Guck dir mal wie weit sich Tesla seit dem Roadster entwickelt hat.
Auch die Akkuentwicklung geht immer weiter.

Um mal deine Argumente aufzugreifen und auf mein Fahrprofil anzuwenden, vergleiche ich ein Model 3 Performance mit meinem jetzigen Auto und dem was demnächst folgt.
-Akkukosten
Interessieren mich genauso wenig wie die Kosten für einen Austauschmotor.
-Reichweite
Nehmen sie sich nichts.
-Ladezeit
Das grosse nervige Thema  und halt für mich teils ein grosser Nachteil.
-Ladekosten
0,35€ pro kWh macht bei 20kWh Verbrauch 7€ pro 100km, momentan bei 1,40€ für 1L Super plus 14€ pro 100km.
-Ladekompatiblität
Bei Tesla kein Thema
-Schadstoffe
Müsste man beim Akku gucken, beim Benziner nehme ich mal nur das CO2 und bin da bei 232g/km.


----------



## NuVirus (6. Januar 2021)

was man nicht vergessen darf, kostenloses Laden am Supercharger gibt es bei Neukauf jetzt nicht mehr, beim M3 gab es da ja eh nimmer.

Am interessantesten finde ich das Model 3 da man eigl schon sehr viel Auto für moderates Geld bekommt und auch wenn man mal schnell wo hin muss auch mal flott fahren kann, da reicht dann auch das Standard Range - auf lange Strecke muss man da natürlich mal Laden aber das Auto plant das halt eigl automatisch und durch Deutschland und auch viele europäische Länder kommt man super durch da braucht man keine riesige Reichweite von 600km.
Es ist auch immer die Frage ob jetzt von theoretischer 600 oder 700km Reichweite gesprochen wird, denn realistische 600km da müsste das Auto schon ne Herstellerangabe von über 1000 haben das es realistisch wird^^


----------



## Tim1974 (7. Januar 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Mir ist klar, dass du gerne ein Elektrouato hättest das genauso viel kostet wie ein Dacia in der Grundausstattung, dafür dann aber mit 200km/h (auch das ist wiederum nur in dem einen einzigen Land das nix hin bekommt relevant  ) über 500km im tiefsten Winter bei -20 Grad und Schneefall kommt. Dazu brauchst Platz für 5 Leute und hast Vollausstattung. Wobei ich auf der Dacia-Seite in der CH irgendwie folgende Optionen nicht finde, die ich aber in nem Auto gern hätte:
> - Abstandsregler
> - Spurhalteassistent
> - Navi
> ...



Ich gehe da nach dem Preis, je günstiger das Auto ist, desto eher bin ich zu Kompromissen bereit.
Der neue Dacia Sandero hat sofern ich das richtig verstanden habe den wichtigstens Assistenten, ohne den ich kein Auto mehr kaufe serienmäßig, den City-Notbremsassistent, der wirklich Leben retten kann.
Dafür bezahlte ich notfalls aber auch einen Aufpreis, denn mir sind meine Mitmenschen im Stadtdschungel nicht egal.

Ledersitze brauche ich nicht, hier sollte man auch mal an den Tierschutz denken, außerdem schwitzt man da im Sommer zu sehr drauf und im Winter sind sie meist unangenehm kalt wenn das Auto noch nicht aufgeheizt sind, außerdem treiben sie den Preis unnötig in die Höhe und ich halte einen robusten Stoff auch für pflegeleichter und notfalls einfacher zu reparieren oder auszutauschen.

Navi gibt es im Dacia Sandero, kostet aber Aufpreis soweit ich weiß,  vielleicht ist es aber bei einer der höchsten Ausstattungslinien schon im Paket mit drinn.

Elektrische Sitze brauche ich nicht, Spielzeug...

LED-Licht hat der Sandero meines Wissens nach serienmäßig in allen Ausstattungslinien.

Was ich beim neuen Sandero am meisten vermisse ist Hubraum, ich finde 1 Liter schon grenzwertig wenig, auch wenn das heute die Standardmotorgröße ist bis hin zur Kompaktklasse.
Ich hätte aber gerne 1,5-2 Liter Hubraum, mit den nur 3 Zylindern hab ich dagegen weniger Probleme, die sorgen für einen sportlicheren Sound als ein gewöhnlicher Reihen-4-Zylinder und erinnern mich ziemlich an den V6-Sound aus meinem Opel damals. Nur die Laufruhe ist eben eher bescheiden beim 3-Zylinder, erstrecht im unteren Drehzahlbereich.



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Die Kosten unterwegs für den Tesla waren bisher bei 69. Das is alles was ich für Strom gezahlt hab. Verbraucht auf den 50.000km habe ich 8.900kWh. Mit Ladeverlusten etc. komme ich auf knapp 11.000kWh die benutzt wurden. Unterhalt, Service etc. hat der Wagen bisher nicht benötigt. Bleiben als Summe 69CHF reine Fahrtkosten auf 50.000km für das Auto. Ich rechne noch mal die Versicherungskosten mit rein, das sind 1.140/Jahr. Macht zusammen 3.489CHF.
> 
> Der Mazda hat 11l/100km gebraucht. Macht also auf 50.000km 5.500l Super Plus. Das entspricht in etwa 46.200kWh. 5.500l x rund 1,45CHF/l macht dort 7.975CHF für Sprit. Dazu kommt Jährlich 1 Service mit Ölwechsel zu 560CHF, Steuer von 385CHF, Versicherung 1870CHF. Macht beim Mazda dann 16.420CHF Kosten für die gleiche Zeit. Also eine Differenz von fast 13.000CHF in nur 3 Jahren oder 4.310 pro Jahr..



Vielleicht hab ich jetzt bei dem Mammutposting was überlesen, aber entscheidend sind doch nicht nur die laufenden jährlichen Kosten, sondern auch ganz enorm der Anschaffungspreis!
Meist sind kompakte Verbrenner-Kleinwagen pro gefahrenen Km günstiger als kompakte/kleine Elektrowagen, sieht man gut hier:


			https://www.adac.de/_mmm/pdf/autokostenuebersicht_47085.pdf
		


Was deinen Tesla angeht, der ist doch nicht der Maßstab für ein durchschnittliches Elektrofahrzeug von heute!
Wer kann es sich schon leisten ein Auto für 100.000 € neu zu kaufen, das sind sicher nichtmal 1% der Bevölkerung, dazu noch ganz wenige, die einfach das letzte Hemd für ihr Traumauto ausgeben und dafür in einer schäbigen Einzimmerwohnung oder ähnlichem leben.


----------



## NuVirus (7. Januar 2021)

Evtl ganz interessant, leider wird wenig zum Verhalten und Lautstärke auf der Autobahn gesagt, sieht eigl ganz brauchbar für den Preis aus - ab dem Punkt wenn es ein Display gibt ist es eigl genug da Smartphones über ihr Streaming eigl eh jedem Infotainment überlegen sind auf Dauer - die internen können vll die ersten paar Jahre mithalten - also nur für Leute interessant die es primär 2-4 Jahre fahren.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5-F3ipagcR8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Januar 2021)

Der Sandero ist halt der billige Clio.
Alleine die Einsparungen durch die Produktion in Rumänien machen in deutlich billiger als andere Autos in der Klasse.
Ist halt wesentlich günstiger wenn die Arbeiter ~500€ im Monat kosten.
Selbst ein Azubi bei VW verdient da schon das Doppelte.
Irgendwie muss man ja den Preis drücken.


----------



## Threshold (7. Januar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ledersitze brauche ich nicht, hier sollte man auch mal an den Tierschutz denken, außerdem schwitzt man da im Sommer zu sehr drauf und im Winter sind sie meist unangenehm kalt wenn das Auto noch nicht aufgeheizt sind, außerdem treiben sie den Preis unnötig in die Höhe und ich halte einen robusten Stoff auch für pflegeleichter und notfalls einfacher zu reparieren oder auszutauschen.


Deswegen nimmst du ja Sitze mit Sitzheizung und Belüftung.
Ach ja, gibts bei Dacia nicht. 
Und was Tierschutz angeht -- ich kenne einen Veganer, dessen Brieftasche aus Leder gefertigt ist.


----------



## Tim1974 (7. Januar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Der Sandero ist halt der billige Clio.



Und deswegen hat er ein Jahr länger Garantie als der Clio... 

Außerdem ist der Clio nicht soviel teurer wie man denkt, ich habe mir mal einen bei Renault konfiguriert, es kamen nachher mich erschreckende ca. 26.000 € (mit TCe130 und Automatik) raus, suche ich einen ähnlich ausgestatteten bei Mobile.de, vielleicht mit ein paar Abstrichen bei der Ausstattung, geht es da preislich bei etwa 16.800 € los für einen Neuwagen!
Beim Clio TCe100 mit LPG-Betrieb ist auch ein extremes Preisgefälle zwischen Renault-Konfigurator und Mobile.de zu erkennen, beim Sandero oder Duster hingegen nicht.
Der Clio hat für mich gegenüber dem neuen Sandero den Vorteil, einfach noch schicker auszusehen, außen wie innen, eventuell ist er auch etwas besser gedämmt, wobei ich da nicht mehr so sicher bin, Dacia wird ja ständig besser und schraubt auch die Fahrzeugqualität immer weiter hoch.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Alleine die Einsparungen durch die Produktion in Rumänien machen in deutlich billiger als andere Autos in der Klasse.



Auch das ist meines Wissens nach falsch, der neue Sandero kommt soweit ich weiß aus Tanger in Marokko, dort gibt es angeblich eine neue Hightech-Fabrik die extrem umweltfreundlich produzieren kann.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ist halt wesentlich günstiger wenn die Arbeiter ~500€ im Monat kosten.
> Selbst ein Azubi bei VW verdient da schon das Doppelte.
> Irgendwie muss man ja den Preis drücken.



Da kommen wir wieder zu dem Dilemma, was eigentlich nur die Politik lösen kann, wobei die es ja auch nicht schaffen oder einfach nicht wollen.
Klar soll jeder gut und fair bezahlt werden, aber wenn sich die Produkte dann kaum einer leisten kann, stimmt im System auch irgendwas nicht.
Autos werden doch heute zum großen Teil von Robotern gefertigt, auch wenn es nicht ganz ohne Menschen geht, genau bin ich nicht über die Fertigungsstraßen im Bilde, aber wenn man dafür irgendwann keine Menschen mehr braucht, sollte das gesparte Geld für die Gehälter nicht auf das Konto des Vorstandes des Unternehmens fließen sondern in Staatskassen und damit letztendlich den arbeitslosen Bürgern zu gute kommen durch höhere Sätze für Arbeitslose oder schlecht bezahlte Arbeitende.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Januar 2021)

Ja toll, in Marokko sind die Lohnkosten noch niedriger.
Lohnt sich also noch mehr.
Die Fabrik ist übrigens nicht neu, die gibts schon ein paar Jahre.

Der grösste Teil vom Auto wird immer noch von Menschen gebaut.
Und warum sollte das gesparte Geld an Arbeitslose gehen?
Klar gibts das genug die nichts dafür können und wirklich wieder arbeiten möchten.
Es gibt leider sehr viele Sozialschmarotzer, ist aber ein ganz anderes Thema.


----------



## Tim1974 (7. Januar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ja toll, in Marokko sind die Lohnkosten noch niedriger.
> Lohnt sich also noch mehr.



Zumindest gibt es so in Marokko wahrscheinlich weniger Arbeitslose durch diese neue, große Fabrik.
Wir können uns ja fast nicht mehr aussuchen, woher unsere Produkte kommt, ob das nun Autos sind oder simple Haushaltsgegenstände, das meiste kommt aus Fernost oder anderen Billiglohnländern.
Ich versuche vornehmlich Produkte zu kaufen, die aus der EU kommen, aber das wird in vielen Bereichen immer schwerer oder es steht schlicht nicht mehr drauf, wo etwas hergestellt wurde...



JoM79 schrieb:


> Der grösste Teil vom Auto wird immer noch von Menschen gebaut.



Aber ich gehe davon aus, daß es immer mehr automatisiert werden wird, damit können die Kosten sinken und eventuell die Fehleranfälligkeit weiter reduziert werden, wichtig ist nur, daß die eingesparten Arbeitsplätze dann nicht zu mehr Armut führen.
Vielleicht kommen wir irgendwann gesellschaftlich an einen Punkt, wo die meisten nicht mehr arbeiten müssen, weil Maschinen deren Arbeit besser, schneller und günstiger erledigen können, spätestens dann ist ganz massiv die Politik gefordert, die dadurch gesparten Gelder sinnvoll, also gleichmäßig zu verteilen.
Es kann doch z.B. nicht gerecht sein, das manche Manager eine Million im Monat verdienen und andere die eine simple Putzstelle haben und täglich über 8 Stunden *wirklich arbeiten* kaum finanziell über die Runden kommen.
In einer gerechten Gesellschaft hätte jeder gleichviel Geld und selbst dann wäre es noch nichtmal absolut gerecht, weil eben manche mit besseren Fähigkeiten auf die Welt kommen und gesünder sind, sich besser behaupten können, besser bei den Mitmenschen ankommen, leichter ihr Familienglück finden usw.. 
In allen Bereichen kann das Leben leider nicht absolut gerecht gestaltet werden, umso wichtiger wäre es, wenigstens finanziell für mehr Gerechtigkeit zu sorgen.
Eigentlich sehe ich in den immer weiter auseinander klaffenden Gehältern und der immer größer werdenden Schere zwischen arm und reich sogar in gewisser Weise einen Verstoß gegen unser Grundgesetzt, wo es doch heißt, daß jeder Mensch gleich ist, also sollte doch jeder zumindest auch die gleichen finanziellen Mittel bekommen.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Es gibt leider sehr viele Sozialschmarotzer, ist aber ein ganz anderes Thema.



So wird es immer wieder dargestellt und sicherlich gibt es auch echte Sozialschmarotzer, trotzdem macht man es sich damit zu einfach, viele derart abzustempeln.
Sinnvoller wäre mal zu hinterfragen, warum manche so geworden sind, ohne Grund geschieht sowas nicht und die Personen selbst sind ganz sicher meistens nicht allein drann schuld.
Es gibt heute z.B. so viele psychische Erkrankungen und vieles ist da noch nichtmal untersucht und erforscht und wird sich erst noch zeigen, für die können oft mehr die Mitmenschen als die Betroffenen selbst etwas, mit der Folge, daß die Betroffenen keine echte Hilfe bekommen, sondern noch weiter stigmatisiert und ausgegrenzt werden.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Januar 2021)

Ja klar, der 18 jährige Hartzer der kein bock zu arbeiten hat, ist durch andere so geworden. 
Hast du mal Leute erlebt die nicht arbeiten wollen? 
Die tun alles dafür um so schnell wie möglich wieder auf die heimische Couch zu kommen. 

Zudem, warum sollte jeder das gleiche Geld kriegen?
Sollen wir alle Star Trek utopisch nur noch zur Selbstverbesserung arbeiten? 
Das wird so nicht funktionieren. 
Und warum sollten Unternehmen ihren erhöhten Gewinn dem Staat geben? 
Schlag das mal den deutschen Autobauern vor, die sind dann schnell weg aus Deutschland und es gibt noch mehr Arbeitslose. 

Wenn jeder in Deutschland das gleiche Geld bekommen würde egal was er arbeitet oder ob er garnicht arbeitet, warum sollte man dann arbeiten gehen? 
Warum sich teilweise 10 Stunden kaputt ohne Mehrwert? 

Aber wie schon gesagt, das hat nix mehr mit dem Thema zu tun. 
Deswegen zurück zu E Autos und ihren Akkus.


----------



## Tim1974 (7. Januar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hast du mal Leute erlebt die nicht arbeiten wollen?



Ich hab bisher nur Leute erlebt, die aus meist psychisch gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht richtig arbeiten konnten, es aber teils immer wieder versuchten und dann immer wieder scheiterten, glaub mir, das ist extrem deprimierend mit anzusehen.
Ich will mich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, aber ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, daß so mancher renitent faul wirkende Arbeitslose, der keinerlei Motivation mehr zeigt, anfangs auch mehrfach durch negative Erfahrungen erst zu dieser Haltung gekommen ist.
Letztendlich entwickeln wir Menschen unseren Charakter und unsere Eigenschaften im wesentlichen durch unser Genom, für das wir nichts können und zum anderen durch unsere Umwelt, dazu kommt noch eine Protion Zufall:  Glück oder Pech, ob wir zur richtigen Zeit an die richtigen Leute geraten, die uns fördern und uns Chancen geben.

Ich würde mir nicht anmaßen über andere Menschen urteilen zu wollen, nur weil diese gerade faul wirken.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Zudem, warum sollte jeder das gleiche Geld kriegen?



Weil in meinen Augen jeder Mensch gleich viel "wert" ist.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Sollen wir alle Star Trek utopisch nur noch zur Selbstverbesserung arbeiten?
> Das wird so nicht funktionieren.



Stimmt, dafür sind die meisten Menschen zu egoistisch und machtbesessen.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Und warum sollten Unternehmen ihren erhöhten Gewinn dem Staat geben?
> Schlag das mal den deutschen Autobauern vor, die sind dann schnell weg aus Deutschland und es gibt noch mehr Arbeitslose.



Hätte ich das zu entscheiden, bräuchten die Unternehmen mir bzw. dem Staat das Geld nicht zu geben, ich würde es einfach nehmen und dann gerecht verteilen, würden sie ins Ausland abwandern wollen mit der Firma, würde ich das Vermögen einfrieren bzw. enteignen.
Das Geld bzw. die Vermögenswerte "gehören" denen meiner Ansicht nach nicht, es gehört allen im Staat, nicht nur einigen wenigen.
Man muß dafür garnicht Unternehmen verstaatlichen um dem Einhalt zu gebieten, es würde schon reichen dem jenigen der 100.000 € im Monat verdient mit ca. 98% zu besteuern und den jenigen der nur 700 € verdient nur mit 1% oder gar nicht.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn jeder in Deutschland das gleiche Geld bekommen würde egal was er arbeitet oder ob er garnicht arbeitet, warum sollte man dann arbeiten gehen?



Das wäre eines der Hauptprobleme, Motivation behalten und nicht nur an sich selbst denken, daß man um jeden Preis ein größeres Auto als der Nachbar in der Einfahrt stehen hat und sich dafür notfalls tot schuftet oder verschuldet, sondern einfach auch man an die schwächeren in der Gesellschaft denken, die es nicht so leicht haben im Leben, aus unterschiedlichsten Gründen, denen einfach bereitwillig helfen zu wollen und sich das auch was kosten zu lassen.
Das ist im Prinzip soziale Verantwortung, hat man einen (guten) Charakter und Ehrgefühl, dann hat man die einfach, sonst eben nicht.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Aber wie schon gesagt, das hat nix mehr mit dem Thema zu tun.
> Deswegen zurück zu E Autos und ihren Akkus.



Richtig, trotzdem mußte ich das mal loswerden, weil gerade bei den astronomischen Preisen für Elektroautos die soziale Kluft man wieder so extrem offensichtlich wurde und da manche anscheinend gar kein Gefühl mehr für Geld und Gegenwert zu haben scheinen, das hab ich aber schon am Kaufverhalten bei PC-Hardware hier des öfteren bemerkt, nur sind das andere Größenordnungen als bei Autos oder Häusern.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Januar 2021)

Du lebst anscheinend im falschen Staat. 
Aber lassen wir das. 

E Autos sind nicht astronomisch teuer. 
Du musst vergleichbare Autos nehmen. 
Dann sind es beim gleichen/ähnlichen Modell eher 25% Aufschlag. 
Dafür entfallen aber Kosten die es nur beim Verbrenner. 
Klar macht sich das erst richtig nach mehreren Jahren bemerkbar. 

Um mal den Bogen zu Dacia zu machen, mal gucken was deren E Auto dann kann und es kosten wird.


----------



## Kuhprah (7. Januar 2021)

Der wird sich auch schon nach wenigen Jahren finanziell rechnen.  Eigentlich is es bei jedem Auto so das es in verschiedenen Versionen gibt dass sich die BEV-Variante relativ schnell finanziell bezahlt macht. Man muss halt rechnen können und wollen.


----------



## NuVirus (8. Januar 2021)

macht auch total Sinn mobile Preise von einem noch nicht wirklich lange erhältlichen Modell mit einem schon länger erhältlichen zu vergleichen, aber klar auf nen Sandero wird es trotzdem weniger Rabatte geben aber ist trotzdem kein kleiner Unterschied zwischen 16k und für besser ausgestattete mit grob 11k beim Sandero das sind grob 50% ^^

Elektro Autos werden auch billiger werden aber natürlich wenn man sieht wie nen Sandero oder auch recht günstig nen Opel Corsa als Neuwagen oder Jahreswagen liegt auch bei ca. 10k als Einstieg.

Für vernünftige Reichweiten wird es wohl trotzdem ne Zeit lang noch teurer bleiben, aber im Alltag fährt man häufig die langen Strecken nicht und wenn man dann mal unterwegs ist für weiter lädt man halt nach das überlebt man schon - man sollte halt keinen extrem langsam Lader kaufen wenn es das Hauptauto ist. 

Eins der effizientesten ist immer noch BMW i3 oder Ioniq, auf den i3 gibt es teils massive Händler Rabatte den UVP zahlt man da im Gegensatz zu vielen E-Auto Marken eigl nie.


----------



## Tim1974 (12. Januar 2021)

NuVirus schrieb:


> macht auch total Sinn mobile Preise von einem noch nicht wirklich lange erhältlichen Modell mit einem schon länger erhältlichen zu vergleichen, aber klar auf nen Sandero wird es trotzdem weniger Rabatte geben aber ist trotzdem kein kleiner Unterschied zwischen 16k und für besser ausgestattete mit grob 11k beim Sandero das sind grob 50% ^^



Ich hab mir mal spaßeshalber einen Sandero mit so gut wie Vollausstattung konfiguriert und komme da auf etwa 14.500 € und beim Stepway auf ca. 15.200 €, allerdings wäre der Stepway eh nicht interessant für mich, verbraucht sicherlich einen Tick mehr und ist etwas langsamer, sowohl beim Beschleunigen als auch bei der Höchstgeschwindigkeit.
Allerdings sind diese 14.500 € dann auch nicht mehr weit von von einem rabattierten Clio TCe100 mit LPG weg.
Die Frage ist halt, ob es bei Dacia dann von den Konfiguratorpreisen auch noch ein wenig Rabatt geben wird, oder gar nicht mehr?



NuVirus schrieb:


> Elektro Autos werden auch billiger werden aber natürlich wenn man sieht wie nen Sandero oder auch recht günstig nen Opel Corsa als Neuwagen oder Jahreswagen liegt auch bei ca. 10k als Einstieg.



Elektroautos werden sicherlich billiger, aber wie man an Corsa-E und Co. ja heute schon sieht, hat man mit diesen weitaus mehr Probleme beim Laden und viel weniger Reichweite als mit einem Tesla, also nicht wirklich eine Option für mich, wenn ich einen Allrounder suche.
Übrigens fand ich neulich einen interessanten Artikel über etwa eine Million Km im Tesla Model S, insgesamt gab es relativ wenig laufende Kosten, aber das nichts kaputt ging ist trotzdem falsch:








						Tesla-Extremfahrer: Eine Million Kilometer im Elektro
					

Elektroautos taugen nicht für den Alltag? Darüber kann Hansjörg-Eberhard Freiherr von Gemmingen-Hornberg nur lachen. Er fährt 200.000 Kilometer im Jahr mit seinem Tesla.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Natürlich ist auch hier sicher immer etwas Glück oder Pech dabei, denn es gibt ja auch Verbrenner die eine Million Km und mehr schaffen.

Der Corsa als Verbrenner hat meines Wissens nach alles Motoren mit Zahnriemen, also keine Option für mich, auch wenn es ansonsten ein sehr schickes und recht günstiges Auto ist.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Januar 2021)

Du machst dir Sorgen um die Beschleunigung und die Höchstgeschwindigkeit bei nem 100 PS Dacia? 
Fährst du so viele km das der Zahnriemen so interessant ist?


----------



## Tim1974 (12. Januar 2021)

Warum soll ich mit dem Stepway mehr Windgeräusche und mehr Seitenwindanfälligkeit hinnehmen, etwa 5 Km/h weniger Höchstgegeschindigkeit haben, etwa 0,4 Sekunden langsamer von 0-100 Km/h beschleunigen können und dafür auch noch mehr bezahlen? 

Das ich keine Zahnriemen mag, sollte eigentlich jedem hier klar sein, der mich und meine Argumentationsweise etwas kennt.
Ich möchte eine solide Lösung ohne unnötige plötzliche Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeiten. Ein Zahnriemen kann ganz plötzlich ohne Vorankündigung reißen und hat dann eine nahezu vollständige Zerstörung des Motors zur Folge.
Eine Steuerkette hält nicht nur länger, sie kündigt meist ihr langsames Ableben auch rechzeitig genug an, daß man sich noch drumm kümmern kann, außerdem ist sie meines Wissens nach kein Verschleißteil, also wird man da eher Garantie oder Kulanz bekommen, wenn dadurch der Motor kaputt geht und man das Fahrzeug checkheftgerecht gepflegt hat.
Es geht dabei gar nicht um Vielfahrer, es geht auch einfach nur um Zeit, ein Zahnriemen altert auch bei stehenden Fahrzeug, weil er (teils) aus Gummi besteht und porös wird, wenn er viel trockener Luft und Wärme ausgesetzt wird.

Jetzt aber wieder zurück zum Elektroantrieb, in dem von mir verlinkten Artikel sind ja auch eine Reihe sehr teurer Reparaturen am Tesla erwähnt worden, natürlich hat der Tesla sehr lange Garantie und der Hersteller zeigt sich vermutlich auch ausgesprochen  kulant, ist ja schließlich ein Luxusauto und da spielt der Ruf des Herstellers auch eine große Rolle.
Wenn man jetzt aber mal davon ausgeht, daß man auf den Akku nicht so lange Garantie hätte oder umgekehrt auf den Motor und Getriebe eines Verbrenners ebensolange Garantie hätte wie auf den Tesla-Akku, ist fraglich welches Konzept bei einer Million Km mehr Werkstattkosten verursachen würde.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Januar 2021)

Gehe doch nicht immer von Wahrscheinlichkeiten aus. 
Fahr mal nen Verbrenner 1M km, da kommen ordentlich Kosten auf dich zu. 
Ja, auch deine geliebte Steuerkette gehört dazu. 
Ich warte halt was sich am Ende für ein Elektroauto durchsetzen wird. 
Der Verbrenner wird jedenfalls in den nächsten Jahren eine immer mehr untergeordnete Rolle spielen.


----------



## Kuhprah (12. Januar 2021)

Ich keinen keinen Hersteller der seinem Verbrennungsmotor 8 Jahre Garantie ohne km-Begrenzung gibt und gleichzeitig sagt: Service müsst ihr nicht machen, einfach fahren und fertig.  Da wird einem teils noch vorgeschrieben wo man das zu machen hat, und bloss keinen km zu spät. Und guck mal zum VAG Konzern mit gerissenen Steuerketten beim TSI... da gibts tausende Betroffene, Kulanz oder gar Garantie nach 5 Jahren? Oder über 100.000km gelaufen. Gehts noch? Zahl das gefälligst selber oder kauf ein neues Auto.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Januar 2021)

Aber aber, Ketten sind doch viel besser als Riemen, das kann garnicht sein.

Zum Thema Vielfahrer aus dem Link:
200000km im Jahr.
Hmm das wären dann 13mal Ölwechsel bei mir, 2mal Zündkerzen, 2mal Luftfilter, 3mal Bremsen und was halt anfällt.
Alleine 13mal Ölwechsel wären knapp 1500-2000€ pro Jahr, wie soll sich da ein Verbrenner noch rentieren?


----------



## Tim1974 (12. Januar 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Und guck mal zum VAG Konzern mit gerissenen Steuerketten beim TSI... da gibts tausende Betroffene, Kulanz oder gar Garantie nach 5 Jahren? Oder über 100.000km gelaufen. Gehts noch? Zahl das gefälligst selber oder kauf ein neues Auto.



Ich hab ja auch nirgends behauptet, das Steuerketten total ausfallsicher sein und damit nie was passieren würde, es gibt bekanntlich hier fehlerhafte Serien von Zuliefererteilen, aber niemand zwingt mich sowas zu kaufen, wenn es bei anderen Herstellern keine bekannten Probleme mit dem Bauteil gibt!

Meine Herangehensweise war und ist:
Zahnriemen -> nein, wird nicht gekauft!
Steuerkette -> vor dem Kauf des Fahrzeuges wird geprüft, ob der Hersteller schonmal Probleme mit der Kette hatte, insbesondere beim favorisierten Modell, falls ja, scheidet das auch aus, falls nein steht es auf meiner Einkaufsliste.

Außerdem gibt es Fahrzeuge, wie z.B. die von Kia, die 7 Jahre Garantie ab Werk haben, das ist fast soviel wie die 8 Jahre auf den Akku bei vielen Elektrofahrzeugen!

Dazu kommt, daß es keine Fahrzeuge mit Zahnrad-Kassettenwerk zur Nockenwellensteuerung mehr zu geben scheint, Steuerketten sind also das Maximum an Sicherheit, was man bei normalen Fahrzeugen bekommen kann, also sind sie statistisch gesehen das geringere Übel gemessen an Zahnriemen, abgesehen wie gesagt von Pannenmodellreihen.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Vielfahrer aus dem Link:
> 200000km im Jahr.
> Hmm das wären dann 13mal Ölwechsel bei mir, 2mal Zündkerzen, 2mal Luftfilter, 3mal Bremsen und was halt anfällt.
> Alleine 13mal Ölwechsel wären knapp 1500-2000€ pro Jahr, wie soll sich da ein Verbrenner noch rentieren?



Meines Wissens nach gehen die Intervalle zum Ölwechsel heute tendentiell nach oben, ich erinnere mich noch daran, daß früher alls 10.000 km oder 1x jährlich gefordert wurde, je nach dem was zuerst eintrat, so hab ich das auch damals immer gemacht, einmal im Jahr das Öl wechseln lassen.
Dann hat mich sogar meine Stamm-KFZ-Werkstatt darauf hin gewiesen, das alle zwei Jahre auch ausreichend sei, insbesondere da ich ja bei weitem nichtmal 5000 km im Jahr gefahren bin.
Vielfahrer, die vorallem Autobahn fahren brauchten aber auch nach der früheren Regelung nicht unbedingt alle 10.000 km zu wechseln, da gab es teils deutlich größere Kilometerintervalle.

Wie dem auch sei, klar verursacht der Tesla in besagtem verlinkten Artikel viel weniger Folgekosten, aber meiner Ansicht nach nur aus einem Grund, weil er eben ab Werk so sauteuer war/ist, daß man sich die lange Garantie auf die Kernkomponenten eben mitkauft, man zahlt also vereinfacht ausgedrückt im Vorfeld dafür, daß man dann lange vom Hersteller mit Ersatzteilen versorgt wird.
Wenn man 120.000 € für ein Fahrzeug ausgibt, kann man sich ja ausrechnen, wieviele Akkus und E-Motoren man für die Differenz zu einem vergleichbaren Verbrenner bekommen würde, oder anders gesagt, wieviele Verbrennungsmotoren und Getriebe für die Differenz zum Luxus-E-Auto kaputt gehen könnten...

Und auch Verbrenner können über eine Million km schaffen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=anxsjPewQl0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Januar 2021)

Soso, du bist bei weitem nicht mal 5000km im Jahr gefahren, brauchst jetzt aber nen Auto mit möglichst grosser Reichtweite.
Macht Sinn.


----------



## Tim1974 (13. Januar 2021)

Deiner Ansicht nach behält jeder Autofahrer ein Leben lang das gleiche Fahrprofil? 

Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, ich bin manche Jahre damals sogar nur rund 1000 km gefahren, einer der Gründe warum ich das Auto dann verkauft habe und kein neues anschaffte.
Allerdings bin ich damals auch nie damit verreist und hatte auch sonst kaum Wege zu erledigen nach dem Umzug vom Stadtrand in die Stadt.
Nun oder zumindest in der Zukunft wird sich das aber höchstwahrscheinlich wieder ändern, weil ich ins Umlang ziehen will und auch mal mit dem Auto verreisen möchte.


----------



## JoM79 (13. Januar 2021)

In der Zukunft, höchstwahrscheinlich, klingt sehr wahrscheinlich.
Zieh doch erstmal um und dann kannst du dir auch mal Gedanken zu nem neuen Auto machen.
Ach ne, du weisst ja schon was du kaufen willst.
Hat aber nichts mehr mit dem Thema zu tun, welches sich aber auch erledigt hat.
Gibt ja auch einen Autothread hier, da könnte man sowas bereden.


----------



## DARPA (13. Januar 2021)

Am besten gefallen mir bisher die Vergleiche auf Basis von 1.000.000 km Laufleistung 

Ich würde schätzen, der durchschnittliche Fahrer legt ca. 20 tkm im Jahr zurück. Damit würde es 50 Jahre dauern, bis man die Mille voll hat. Dann hat manch einer vielleicht schon ins Gras gebissen....


----------



## JoM79 (13. Januar 2021)

Es geht da ja nur um den Kostenvergleich. 
Ein Verbrenner hat nun mal höhere Fixkosten als ein Elektroauto.


----------



## Threshold (13. Januar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Außerdem gibt es Fahrzeuge, wie z.B. die von Kia, die 7 Jahre Garantie ab Werk haben, das ist fast soviel wie die 8 Jahre auf den Akku bei vielen Elektrofahrzeugen!


Hast du dir mal die Bedingungen angeguckt?
Verschleißteile fallen nicht darunter. Was ein Verschleißteil ist, entscheidet Kia.,
Elektronik fällt nicht unter die 7 Jahre Garantie. Die Lackierung auch nicht. Im Grunde genommen ist es nur die Karosserie und da die verzinkt ist, passiert da auch nicht viel.


----------



## Kuhprah (14. Januar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wenn man 120.000 € für ein Fahrzeug ausgibt, kann man sich ja ausrechnen, wieviele Akkus und E-Motoren man für die Differenz zu einem vergleichbaren Verbrenner bekommen würde, oder anders gesagt, wieviele Verbrennungsmotoren und Getriebe für die Differenz zum Luxus-E-Auto kaputt gehen könnten...



Kannst du die vergleichbare Rechnung mal bitte für mich machen? Verbrenner bitte ne mind. 5 Sitzige Limousine nehmen, 500+ PS, unter 4 Sekunden auf 100. Dazu alle Assistenzsystem die es so gibt. Ich weiss ja nicht was so ein Verbrenner kostet. Eventuell bekommt man den dann ja schon für 15.000€. Dann wäre das E-Auto wirklich sehr teuer. Und dann rechne das mal auf 100.000 oder 300.000 oder 500.000km durch. Inkl. aller Servicekosten, Ölwechsel und Sprit....
Bin gespannt, vielleicht kannst du mich ja überzeugen in einigen Jahren wieder auf Verbrenner zu wechseln. Da wir hier den Hintern nicht mit Steuergeldern vollgepumpt bekommen und keinerlei Kaufprämien oder sonstige nennbare Förderungen kennnen (und dennoch verkaufen sich E-Autos wie blöde inzwischen) hab ich eventuell bei meiner Kalkulation damals 2017 irgendwas falsch gemacht.

Nimm aber bitte aktuelle Preise sowohl vom Verbrenner als auch vom Tesla. Das sind keine 120.000 mehr, 100.000 reichen bereist für All Inclusive. Mal sehen was du da so findest...


----------



## JoM79 (14. Januar 2021)

Ich glaub der Einzige der etwa in der Nähe kommt und deutlich günstiger ist, müsste der Kia Stinger sein.


----------



## Tim1974 (14. Januar 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du dir mal die Bedingungen angeguckt?



Teils teils, aber damit hast du natürlich Recht, ohne die Garantiebedingungen genau zu kennen ist das Argument relativ sinnlos.



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Kannst du die vergleichbare Rechnung mal bitte für mich machen? Verbrenner bitte ne mind. 5 Sitzige Limousine nehmen, 500+ PS, unter 4 Sekunden auf 100. Dazu alle Assistenzsystem die es so gibt. Ich weiss ja nicht was so ein Verbrenner kostet. Eventuell bekommt man den dann ja schon für 15.000€. Dann wäre das E-Auto wirklich sehr teuer.



So einfach geht das nicht, zum einen hat ein Elektrofahrzeug immer gewisse Vorteile in der Beschleunigung, wenn es so leistungsstark ist wie ein Tesla Model S, wenn sowas in etwa 2,6 Sekunden auf 100 Beschleunigt, fällt mir da spontan nur der Bugatti Chiron ein, der da noch ein "wenig" teurer ist. 
Aber wer definiert Leistungsfähigkeit nach PS oder nur nach 0-100 Km/h? Das sind doch nur erste Anhaltswerte für eine Leistungsfähigkeit, interessant wäre auch 0-200 oder 100-200, eventuell auch 200-250, allerdings sind das eher Werte für den Rennbetrieb und in der Praxis weniger relevant für öffentliche Straßen.
Allerdings hab ich vor eine Weile mal einen Vergleich zwischen Muscle-Car mit aufgeladenem V8 und Tesla Model S gesehen, dort war der Tesla in der Beschleunigung deutlich überlegen, allerdings zog der Verbrenner recht bald dann doch vorbei, weil der Akku des Teslas so heiß wurde, daß dieser sich von 250 Km/h auf 200 und dann noch weiter runterdrosselte, daher würde eine längere schnelle Fahrt der Verbrenner wohl gewinnen.
Ich weiß aber natürlich nicht, ob das auf heutige Model S immer noch zutrifft!
Dazu kommt das Tanken bzw. Aufladen und erstmal die Reichweite, was nützt dem Elektroauto die schnellere Beschleunigung, wenn es Tempo über 200  nicht länger halten kann und dann nach 200-300 km vielleicht schon einen leeren Akku hat, der Verbrenner aber mit einer Tankfüllung etwa doppelt so weit kommt und zudem nur etwa 1/10 der Zeit braucht um aufzutanken?
Also vergiß das mit der Sportlimousine mit über 500 PS, die hat eine Reihe Vorzüge, dafür aber auf anderen Gebieten wieder gewisse Nachteile, einen fairen Vergleichspartner wird man nicht findet, es geht einfach danach, welche Kriterien für einen persönlich entscheidend sind.

Spaßeshalber könnte man ja einen Seat Leon Cupra ST nehmen, hat auch einen großen Kofferraum, es passen sicher auch 5 Personen rein, er hat immerhin rund 300 PS und Allradantrieb, trotzdem einen recht sparsamen 2 Liter 4-Zylinder Turbomotor, Kostenpunkt neu etwa 40k € mit sehr guter Ausstattung.
Also hätte man im Vergleich zum Tesla rund 60k € gespart und könnte diese nach und nach für Reparaturen ausgeben, damit kann man ein Auto verdammt lange in Schuss halten und hat obendrein noch die Vorteile der großen Reichweite und überall und vorallem schnell auftanken zu können.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Januar 2021)

Bist du schon mal mit nem 2L TSI längere Zeit über 200km/h gefahren? 
Da ist nix mehr mit grosser Reichweite. 
Und welcher aufgeladene V8 kommt bei über 200km/h 600km weit? 

Zudem, warum nimmst du nicht einfach mal ein passendes Auto zum Vergleich? 
Ist es so schwer zuzugeben, dass ein A6, 5er, E-Klasse und wie sie nicht alle heißen, bei über 500 PS deutlich mehr kosten als 100k?
Dazu kommen dann noch die Extras. 
Das ist so als wenn du ein vergleichbares Auto zur neuen Corvette suchst und dann mit nem Supra ankommst.


----------



## Tim1974 (14. Januar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Bist du schon mal mit nem 2L TSI längere Zeit über 200km/h gefahren?



Nein, nur in den Neunzigern mit dem 2.8 Liter VR6 Sauger im Golf 3, etwa 250 km Autobahn ohne Tempolimit und ab und an mal bis etwa 215 Km/h nach Tacho und zwischendurch immer mal wieder hochbeschleunigen, der Verbrauch lag laut Boardcomputer glaub ich da bei etwa 10 Litern auf 100 Km.
Der aktuelle 2 Liter Turbo wird vermutlich weniger verbrauchen als der VR6, der ja alles andere als sparsam war damals, mit dem hatte ich in der Stadt teils  rund 16 Liter Super Plus auf 100 km.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Da ist nix mehr mit grosser Reichweite.



Ich hab z.B. Verbrauchsangaben in Videos zum Ford Fiesta ST gefunden, bei Tempo 200 konstant wurde da was von rund 14,5 Litern gesagt und 3-Zylinder-Motoren sind bei Volllast oder sehr hoher Last auch nicht mehr so sehr sparsam, ein 2 Liter 4-Zylinder Turbo mit längeren Übersetzungen als der Fiesta ST, der da schon bei etwa 4800 U/min dreht, könnte hier sogar etwas weniger verbrauchen.
Nur als Beispiel der aktuelle VW Polo GTI hat bei Tempo 200 mit dem 6 Gang DSG-Getriebe nur etwa 3800 U/min.
Gehen wir bei einem sportlichen aber sparsamen Turbobenziner mit 4-Zylindern und etwa 2 Litern Hubraum mal von etwa 12-14 Litern auf 100 Km aus bei konstant Tempo 200 im größten Gang.
Bei einer Tankgröße von etwa 50-60 Litern käme man damit dann auf mindestens 400 km.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Und welcher aufgeladene V8 kommt bei über 200km/h 600km weit?



Ein V8 ist sowieso nicht mehr zeitgemäß, es macht keinen Sinn sowas mit einem brandaktuellen Elektroauto der Luxusklasse zu vergleichen.
V8-Motoren hatten ihren Höhepunkt in den USA, wo sie am meisten gebaut und gefahren wurden grob geschätzt etwa in den 60er und 70er Jahren des letzten Jahrhunderts, dann müßte man sie auch mit den Elektroautos aus dieser Zeitspanne vergleichen! 

Ein heutiger aktueller Verbrennungsmotor wäre ein 1,5-2 Liter 3-4Zylinder Benziner oder Diesel mit modernster Direkteinspritzung und Turboaufladung.
Da die Elektroautos ja oft als so ökonomisch eingestuft werden, würde ich als Vergleich einen 2 Liter 4-Zylinder Turbodiesel neuster Generation heranziehen, da die aber gewöhnlich eher nicht mehr als 200 PS haben, was nicht an einem mangelhaften Konzept liegt, sondern einfach nur an der Auslegung, könnte man ja mal einen 3 Liter 6-Zylinder Turbodiesel nehmen, z.B. den BMW 530d xDrive, der bringt es auf 286 PS und kostet nagelneu etwa ab 62k €.
Damit fährt man auf der AB sicherlich deutlich günstiger als mit einem Elektroauto, wenn man damit bei IONITY oder ähnlichem schnellladen will.
Bei bester Pflege traue ich dem BMW 3 Liter Diesel auch eine Million Km mit einem Motor zu, selbst wenn er nicht so lange halten sollte, hätte man immer noch rund 40k € zum Tesla Model S in der Hinterhand für Reparaturen, sofern die nicht von der Garantie oder auf Kulanz übernommen werden.

Was Verarbeitungsqualität und Wertigkeit der Materialien angeht, wird BMW vermutlich auch besser abschneiden.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Januar 2021)

Und wieder nur Wahrscheinlichkeiten. 
Im Gegensatz zu dir hab ich ein Auto und dann auch noch mit einem 2L TSI. 
Um konstant 200 zu fahren braucht es schon ordentlich Kraftstoff. 
Zudem ist die Straße nicht überall eben und wenn du mal langsamer fährst, musst du auch wieder schneller fahren um Schnitt 200 zu fahren. 
Vor allem um so einen Schnitt zu halten braucht es Platz und Gelegenheit. 
Dazu gibt's du nicht an, für wie lange der Schnitt gehalten werden soll. 
Je länger, desto schwerer wird es. 
Nehmen wir einfach mal wirklich ne volle Stunde, da liegt mein Rekord bei 176km und das ist schon böse schnell auf unseren Autobahnen. 
Waren damals mit meinem Fiat etwa 25L Verbrauch und waren heute etwa 16-17L.
Beides mit 2L Turbomotoren nur heute mit einem zylinder weniger.


----------



## Tim1974 (14. Januar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Und wieder nur Wahrscheinlichkeiten.



Ich hab nur versucht auf die Frage bzw. den Vorschlag von Kuhprah einzugehen und ein Verbrenner zum Tesla-Vergleich zu nennen, der zumindest teils ähnliche  Leistungsdaten hat (Vmax).

Mir ist es nicht wichtig, ob ich einen sparsamen 200er Schnitt fahren kann, es macht halt nur mal Spaß, wenn man schon einigen Stunden auf der Bahn ohne Tempolimit sein muß, auch mal Zunder geben zu können, man bleibt nach meiner Erfahrung dabei auch wacher und munterer, als wenn man stur Tempo 120 fährt, das es deswegen noch lange nicht ökonomisch und erstrecht nicht ökologisch ist, steh ja gar nicht zur Debatte.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Nehmen wir einfach mal wirklich ne volle Stunde, da liegt mein Rekord bei 176km und das ist schon böse schnell auf unseren Autobahnen.
> Waren damals mit meinem Fiat etwa 25L Verbrauch und waren heute etwa 16-17L.
> Beides mit 2L Turbomotoren nur heute mit einem zylinder weniger.



16-17 Liter sind mehr als ich dachte, aber wieviel KW/h verbraucht ein Tesla Model S bei diesem Schnitt?
Wenn schon ein Corsa-E bei Tempo 100-120 an die 18-20 KW/h verbraucht, sind es beim Tesla bei Tempo 175 sicherlich auch einiges.
Wenn man nicht gerade umsonst oder extrem günstig aufladen kann, gehe ich davon aus, daß man mit dem Verbrenner weniger für Sprit ausgibt.

Außerdem möchte ich nochmal drann erinnern, daß ein Tesla niemals auf meiner Einkaufsliste stand, egal wie hypothetisch diese auch sein mag, interessant wäre daher hier eher Vergleiche zwischen Corsa-E oder Zoe und Fiesta ST oder Polo GTI.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Januar 2021)

Warum sollte man ein Eauto für die Stadt mit einem sportlichen Kompakten vergleichen und dann noch bei Vmax Geschichten?
Einen Zoe kaufst du nicht um schnell auf der Autobahn zu fahren, der ist für die Stadt gebaut, genauso wie die normalen Varianten des Fiesta oder Polo.
Also wenn du einen sportlichen Kompakten willst, dann kauf ihn jetzt.
In Zukunft wird es immer weniger geben und dann werden sie ganz verschwinden.


----------



## Kuhprah (15. Januar 2021)

Da kann ich zum Glück über 200.000km mit nem 2,8 VR6 aus nem Leon Cupra an Erfahrungen berichten. Ich hatte den und meine Frau den kleinen 1,8T. Ich bin nie unter 7l gekommen.. das ging mit dem Teil nicht. Haste den getreten war aber bei etwa 16 Litern Schluss, mehr wollte der einfach nicht. Auch auf meiner Brutal-Tour (Heppenheim (D) - Zell am See (A) ) In Heppenheim die 60l voll getankt und gefahren nachts nach 0 Uhr was ging... kurz nach Augsburg (etwa mehr als 300km) war der Tank leer.. Lampe an und raus. 
Die schnellste Fahrt die ich im Tesla mal machte war vom Supercharger Wiesbaden runter zum Lader in Achern. Knapp über 200km und einfach mal gefahren was ging. 180 - 210. Wobei jede Baustelle dich schon wieder ausbremst und am ende hab ich Zeitlich wohl nicht viel gespart. Bin mit 85% los gefahren und mit 15% in Achern angekommen. Macht etwas weniger als 70kWh verbraucht, bei knapp über 200km sind wir da auf etwa 35kWh/100km. Oder 4 -5 Liter Benzin  

Wir sind dann bei mir zu Hause mal auf den Glockner rauf.. beide Autos hatten den grossen 60l Tank, beide den Tank voll gemacht. Von Fusch bis zur Kaiser Franz Josefshöhe dann gefahren was ging... ich hatte etwa 1/3 weg, meine Frau war unter halb voll.. sobald du anfängst nen Turbo zu treten säuft das Teil wie nen Loch...
Und die 300km komme ich mitm Tesla auch wenn ich fahre was die Strasse zulässt. Das nimmt sich also nicht arg viel. Und ich denke kein M4, kein RS4, kein GTI oder was auch sonst fährt 500km wenn er es fliegen lässt. Klar, im Tesla hast dann nen 100kWh Akku durch gelassen, aber Energietechnsich waren das dann halt etwa 9 Liter Benzin... macht 50 Liter weniger verbrannt. Das is doch mal was  Und darauf geht die Entwicklung in Zukunft hin. Energieeffizienz. Und aufhären wertvolle Rohstoffe einfach zu verbrennen und in Hitze und CO2 Umzuwandeln.

Und Deutschland ist das einzige zivilisierte Land in dem sowas geht. Überall sonst sind solche Beispiele nicht relevant weil es schlicht und ergreifend nicht vorkommt.


----------



## Tim1974 (15. Januar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also wenn du einen sportlichen Kompakten willst, dann kauf ihn jetzt.
> In Zukunft wird es immer weniger geben und dann werden sie ganz verschwinden.



Das glaub ich kaum, es gibt da immer reichlich Nachfrage nach solchen Modellen und darum werden die Hersteller sowas auch weiter anbieten, egal ob es sich jetzt um einen deutschen Hersteller handelt oder einen aus Fernost.
Bezahlbare Elektroautos sind einfach noch nicht soweit, als daß sie das ersetzen könnten, das wird noch lange dauern, sofern es mit der heutigen Technik überhaupt möglich ist.



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Da kann ich zum Glück über 200.000km mit nem 2,8 VR6 aus nem Leon Cupra an Erfahrungen berichten.



Kannste mal sehen, ich wußte garnicht, daß es den guten alten VR6 auch im Seat gab. War schon ein interessanter Motor damals, aber nach meiner Erfahrung ein enormer Spritfresser. Ich hab bei reinen Stadtfahrten meist um die 16 Liter Super Plus getankt auf 100 Km und bin nun auch nicht rumgerast, sondern immer nur im Rahmen der StVO unterwegs gewesen, hatte nie ein Strafzettel wegen überhöhter Geschwindigkeit. Allerdings bin ich 50-60 im 3. Gang gefahren und nicht wie manche im 5.. Tempo 30 im 2. Gang und ab und zu hab ich die Gänge beim Beschleunigen auch mal weiter ausgedreht, sofern ich dadurch nicht zu schnell wurde.
Alles in allem war ich mit dem VR6 aber nicht sonderlich zufrieden, er fühlte sich im Golf für mich einfach nicht nach 174 PS an, die Gänge waren mir auch zu lang übersetzt und ein 6. Gang für sparsames Fahren mit hohem Tempo fehlte leider.



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Haste den getreten war aber bei etwa 16 Litern Schluss, mehr wollte der einfach nicht. Auch auf meiner Brutal-Tour (Heppenheim (D) - Zell am See (A) ) In Heppenheim die 60l voll getankt und gefahren nachts nach 0 Uhr was ging... kurz nach Augsburg (etwa mehr als 300km) war der Tank leer.. Lampe an und raus.



Wiegesagt, ich hatte mal rund 10 Liter auf dem Boardcomputer stehen bei einer Autobahnfahrt zwischen ca. 100-215 Km/h.
So richtig aus dem Knick kam der ab Tempo 100 aber eh nicht mehr, für den großen Hubraum in einem Auto mit nur etwa 1130 kg Leergewicht echt enttäuschend.



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Die schnellste Fahrt die ich im Tesla mal machte war vom Supercharger Wiesbaden runter zum Lader in Achern. Knapp über 200km und einfach mal gefahren was ging. 180 - 210. Wobei jede Baustelle dich schon wieder ausbremst und am ende hab ich Zeitlich wohl nicht viel gespart. Bin mit 85% los gefahren und mit 15% in Achern angekommen. Macht etwas weniger als 70kWh verbraucht, bei knapp über 200km sind wir da auf etwa 35kWh/100km. Oder 4 -5 Liter Benzin



Ist halt immer die Frage zu welchem Preis man den Akku nachladen kann, ohne irgendwelche Vergünstigungen, mit einem Corsa-E oder ähnlichem, an den Autobahnen, wird man wohl auch mal auf IONITY ausweichen müssen und zahlt dann fast 80 Cent pro KW/h, dafür kann man dann auch einen V8 betanken und sparsam mit Tempo 130 fahren.



Kuhprah schrieb:


> sobald du anfängst nen Turbo zu treten säuft das Teil wie nen Loch...



Kann man so pauschal auch nicht sagen, denk mal an die vielen Turbodiesel-Direkteinspritzer, die sind heute extrem sparsam unterwegs und haben gigantische Reichweiten. 
Sogar den BMW 3 Liter 6-Zylinder Turbodiesel kannst du mit um die 5 Litern auf der Autobahn fahren und Diesel kostet dazu noch etwas weniger als Benzin.
Bei einer zügigen Autobahnfahrt mit dem 5er kamen wir mal auf etwa 7,8 Liter Diesel auf 100 Km, aber da war soweit ich mich erinnere ein langer Stau mit Stop-and-go mit drinn und sparsam gefahren sind wir auch nicht sehr. Außerdem ist das wahrlich nicht Stand der heutigen Technik, das Ding ist ja schon über 10 Jahre alt.



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Und die 300km komme ich mitm Tesla auch wenn ich fahre was die Strasse zulässt. Das nimmt sich also nicht arg viel. Und ich denke kein M4, kein RS4, kein GTI oder was auch sonst fährt 500km wenn er es fliegen lässt. Klar, im Tesla hast dann nen 100kWh Akku durch gelassen, aber Energietechnsich waren das dann halt etwa 9 Liter Benzin... macht 50 Liter weniger verbrannt. Das is doch mal was  Und darauf geht die Entwicklung in Zukunft hin. Energieeffizienz. Und aufhären wertvolle Rohstoffe einfach zu verbrennen und in Hitze und CO2 Umzuwandeln.



Alles schön und gut, ich will das auch nicht anzweifeln, aber bedenke dabei bitte folgendes:
1. Ein Tesla Model S ist ein Nieschenprodukt, ein Luxusauto was sich kaum jemand leisten kann, insofern nicht repräsentativ für ein Durchschnitts-Elektroauto von heute!
2. Nach Ende der 8 Jahren Garantie, wenn dann was größeres am Akku oder anderen Teilen kaputt geht, möchte ich mit keinem Tesla-Fahrer tauschen.
3. Fährt man damit auch nur dann so günstig, wenn man sehr günstig aufladen kann, wie du anscheinend.
4. Steht man trotz alle dem öfter mal fast ne Stunde an der Ladesäule, wenn man Langstrecke fährt.
5. Ist so ein Auto nur dann umweltfreundlich, wenn der Akku bei Herstellung und Entsorgung weniger CO2 und andere Schadstoffe freisetzt als ein Verbrenner in seiner Lebensdauer.
6. Muß die Energie um den Akku laden zu können auch erstmal erzeugt werden, geschieht dies nicht CO2-neutral aus erneuerbaren Energien, ist das Elektrofahrzeug unter Umständen auch nicht wirklich umweltfreundlicher als ein Verbrenner.
7. Wäre die Elektromobilität von heute wohl auch kaum möglich, wenn man jeden zugelassenen Verbrenner durch ein Elektroauto ersetzen würde, wir bräuchten dann vermutlich neuartige Fusions-AKWs überall um ein so starkes Netz zu haben, die ständig aufladen zu können, dazu noch überall Ladesäulen, an fast jedem Parkplatz in den Großstädten.


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Nein, nur in den Neunzigern mit dem 2.8 Liter VR6 Sauger im Golf 3, etwa 250 km Autobahn ohne Tempolimit und ab und an mal bis etwa 215 Km/h nach Tacho und zwischendurch immer mal wieder hochbeschleunigen, der Verbrauch lag laut Boardcomputer glaub ich da bei etwa 10 Litern auf 100 Km.


Boardcomputer? Kannst du knicken.
Richtig messen. Tank voll machen, fahren, Tank wieder voll machen, rechnen.
Hab ich mal mit einem Bekannten gemacht.
Fahrzeug: Ford Escort RS Cosworth. Leistungsgesteigert auf 330 PS.
Fahrstrecke waren 22km. 
Geschwindigkeit: Was geht.
Verbrauch auf 100km hochgerechnet: 34 Liter.
Hats Spaß gebracht? Jo, Baby, die 90er eben.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Januar 2021)

Ich glaub die 10 Liter eh nicht. 
Wenn man Tims Aussagen kennt, ist sein Gedächtnis doch eher lückenhaft oder falsch. 
Zudem immer irgendwelche Vermutungen und Wahrscheinlichkeiten. 
So ist das halt wenn man mit jemanden diskutiert, der nur theoretisches Wissen aus YT Videos hat.


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich glaub die 10 Liter eh nicht.


Ich auch nicht. Golf VR6 war ja auch in den 90ern und das waren echte Säufer.
Die 10 Liter schaffst du mit zarter Fahrweise. 15 Liter waren Standard.
Und dass er beschissen lief lag einfach daran, dass der Rest des Autos dafür nicht ausgelegt war. Die Benzinpumpe hatte keine Leistung, die einspritzdüsen waren unterdimensioniert. Dann das schwache Fahrwerk und die eher mauen Bremsen. VW hat den ja eh ab Werk eingebremst.
Damals in den 90ern kannte ich eine Menge Leute, die sich damit auskannten. Viele haben am VR6 die Ansaugung geändert, stärkere Benzinpumpe verbaut, andere Düsen usw, und dann lief die Kiste auch besser.
Das Fahrwerk war trotzdem zu schwach, das auto war wegen des großen Motors einfach zu frontlastig.


----------



## Tim1974 (15. Januar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn man Tims Aussagen kennt, ist sein Gedächtnis doch eher lückenhaft oder falsch.
> Zudem immer irgendwelche Vermutungen und Wahrscheinlichkeiten.
> So ist das halt wenn man mit jemanden diskutiert, der nur theoretisches Wissen aus YT Videos hat.



Danke, du mich auch... 



Threshold schrieb:


> Golf VR6 war ja auch in den 90ern und das waren echte Säufer.
> Die 10 Liter schaffst du mit zarter Fahrweise. 15 Liter waren Standard.



Ja, leider waren sie das wohl wirklich.
Allein  schon, daß bei Tempo 120 schon rund 3000 U/min im größten Gang anlagen, war einfach alles andere als ökonomisch, dennoch erreichte man Tempo 100 aber schon im 2. Gang, heutige Kompaktsportler brauchen dafür den 3. Gang, haben aber meist dann auch 6 bis 7 Gänge.
Nur mal als Beispiel, der Fiesta ST fährt bei Tempo 100 im 6. Gang bei etwa 2200 U/min, dabei hat er fast nur halb so viel Hubraum wie der VR6 und der Fiesta ST ist dazu noch etwa 100 kg schwerer als der damalige Golf 3 VR6!



Threshold schrieb:


> Und dass er beschissen lief lag einfach daran, dass der Rest des Autos dafür nicht ausgelegt war.



Das ist eben Definitionssache, vom Sound her, im Leerlauf, als ich das erste mal den VR6 hörte und probe fuhr, dachte ich, der klingt ja wie ein 4-Zylinder, aber sobald man die Drehzahl etwas anhob hörte man den Zylinderunterschied dann deutlich, bei hohen Drehzahlen hatte der VR6 ein sagenhaften Sound, besser als fast alle anderen 6-Zylinder von heute, die ich gehört habe.
Als die VR6 noch verbreiteter waren, also Ende der 90iger, hörte ich oft mal aus dem Straßenbild sofort den Sound heraus, lag aber auch daran, das nicht wenige VR6-Fahrer den eben im 1. Gang bis Tempo 50-60 hochgezogen haben, wollte man schnell von der Ampel weg kommen, ging das auch kaum anders, weil der VR6 bei frühem Schalten teils echt müde wurde, da kamen dann auch 90 PS Golfs teils gut mit.



Threshold schrieb:


> Benzinpumpe hatte keine Leistung, die einspritzdüsen waren unterdimensioniert. Dann das schwache Fahrwerk und die eher mauen Bremsen. VW hat den ja eh ab Werk eingebremst.



Er fühlte sich für mich auch irgendwie etwas eingebremst an.
Woran das genau lag, konnte ich nicht ergründen und ich hätte ihn eh nicht tunen lassen.
Im Nachhinein würde ich einfach sagen, es war eigentlich kein reinrassiger Sportkompaktwagen, sondern eher eine Luxus-Version vom Golf 3 damals, er fuhr sich sehr komfortabel, die Servolenkung war sehr leichtgängig und angenehm, viel besser als in meinem vorherigen Golf 3 GTI, die Schaltung war auch schön butterweich und angenehm zu schalten, viel besser als im GTI, das Motorgeräusch war auch angenehmer und leiser und man konnte auf der AB höhere Reisegeschwindigkeiten fahren, in der Beschleunigung war man auch etwas schneller, aber halt keine Welten zum 115 PS GTI.
Bereut habe ich den Kauf des VR6 damals trotzdem nicht, war kurz nach dem Abi und da wollte ich mir halt mal was gönnen und die Erinnerungen habe ich heute noch ganz intensiv, war halt der erste 6-Zylinder den ich hatte, sowas vergißt man nie! 



Threshold schrieb:


> Damals in den 90ern kannte ich eine Menge Leute, die sich damit auskannten. Viele haben am VR6 die Ansaugung geändert, stärkere Benzinpumpe verbaut, andere Düsen usw, und dann lief die Kiste auch besser.
> Das Fahrwerk war trotzdem zu schwach, das auto war wegen des großen Motors einfach zu frontlastig.



Klingt alles plausibel, ich bin da (ausnahmsweise mal) ganz deiner Meinung, daß es da Nachbesserungen brauchte um den ersten Golf VR6 zu einen richtig guten Kompaktsportler zu trimmen, aber vermutlich kamen die dann im Golf 4 und 5, die sich dann R32 nannten.

Ich hatte jedenfalls direkt nach dem VR6 erstmal genug von VWs mit Frontantrieb und einen direkten Vergleich mit dem Opel 2,5 V6, der nominell 4 PS weniger hatte und auch etwas weniger Drehmoment, der mir aber im Omega wesentlich harmonischer vorkam als der VR6 im Golf 3. Allerdings war der Omega auch ein Automatikwagen, insofern nur schwer vergleichbar, weil er auch viel schwerer war, aber mit dem Omega habe ich trotz Wandlerautomat in der Stadt nur rund 14 Liter verbraucht, also mal eben 2 Liter weniger als mit dem rund 450 kg leichteren Golf VR6 und das obwohl Wandlerautomaten den Verbrauch ja meist geringfügig erhöhen, zumindest damals in den 90igern.

Nichtsdestotrotz gibts das VR-Konzept noch heute mit bis zu 16 Zylindern und 1600 PS!


----------



## JoM79 (15. Januar 2021)

Schöner Exkurs, aber zurück zu den Akkus um die hier eigentlich geht.


----------



## Tim1974 (16. Januar 2021)

Ich hab einen interessanten Test mit Herausarbeitung der Stärken und Schwächen von Tesla-Autos gefunden:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LCFr5CUU66c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wie eigentlich immer in diesem Format, wird dort sehr umfangreich und sehr objektiv und gut erklärend auf positive, wie auch negative Aspekte hingewiesen.
Die von mir allgemein an Elektrofahrzeugen kritisierten Punkte sind dort noch nichtmal erwähnt, es kommen also noch weitere Kritikpunkte zu meinen allgemeinen Punkten (die auf Teslas aber teils auch gar nicht zutreffen) hinzu, kurz gesagt:

1.Bedienung: Fehlende Schalter, sehr viel nur über Touchscreen, was manchmal umständlicher ist als explizite Schalter für einzelne Funktionen.
2. Fahrdisplay, was das Model-S ja wie einige andere Modelle hat, wohl aber z.B. nicht das Einsteigermodell Model-3(?)
3. Rekuperation: Hier sind wohl einige E-Modelle deutscher Hersteller besser in der Rekuperationsleistung.
4. Heizungsart: Eine Wärmepumpe gibt es wohl erst jetzt langsam in einem einzigen Modell, andere Hersteller bieten diese wohl auch schon in niedrigeren Preisklassen.
5. Verarbeitungsqualität: Spaltmaße, Innenraumteile usw., hier sind wohl wie ich weiter oben anscheinend richtig vermutet habe die deutschen Premiumhersteller noch etwas voraus.
6. Fahrkomfort: Das Model-S ist anscheinend relativ straff gefedert und auch die Innenraumgeräusche sind z.B. bei Mercedes wohl teils deutlich geringer.
7.  Autonomes Fahren: Hier ist Tesla zwar angeblich schon sehr weit, aber auch sehr mutig, was angeblich zu fahrlässigem Verhalten einiger Fahrer einlud, wodurch dann auch Unfälle entstanden sein könnten.
8. Verkehrszeichenerkennung: Nach dem Wechsel des Anbieters für die Kamerasysteme ist diese wohl eher mangelhaft im Vergleich zu den Top-Systemen anderer Hersteller.

Nichtsdestotrotz möchte ich fairerweise sagen, nach dem Ansehen des verlinkten Tests hat sich bei mir doch teils ein wenig Begeisterung für das Model-S  eingestellt, da die positiven Eigenschaften meiner Ansicht nach die negativen überwiegen, daß ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, daß ich mir so ein Auto höchstwahrscheinlich auf Grund des Kaufpreises nie kaufen werde, dazu kommen die allgemeinen Nachteile der Akkutechnik und Ladeinfrastruktur (wobei die bei Telsa weniger relevant sind als z.B. bei Opel) heutigen Standes.


----------



## Threshold (16. Januar 2021)

Na ja, die Bedienung über das Touch Pad ist ja so gewollt. Wenn einem das nicht passt. ist Tesla vom Grund auf schon mal das falsche auto.
Wobei der Trend zur Touch Bedienung ja überall zu sehen ist. Ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis es gar keine normalen Knöpfe mehr gibt.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Januar 2021)

Man gucke sich nur den Golf 8 an. 
Schön alles mit Touchbedienung, ist halt angeblich der Fortschritt. 
Leider nicht sehr praktikabel wenn ich zur Bedienung immer hingucken muss. 
In nem HUD+Bedienung am Lenkrad könnte das aber gut werden. 
Vielleicht in der nächsten Generation, dann auch mit neuer Akkutechnik. 
Dauert aber bestimmt noch 5-10 Jahre.


----------



## Tim1974 (18. Januar 2021)

Also meiner Ansicht nach gibt es Schalter und Knöpfe, die bleiben sollten um schnell etwas ein-/ausstellen zu können, ohne dadurch erstmal in Untermenues des Touchscreens zu müssen, wie z.B. Lichtsteuerung, wobei die eigentlich sowieso von selbst gehen sollte, also erkennen sollte, welches Licht gerade angebracht ist und das dann auch automatisch einschalten sollte, sowas vergißt man doch sonst schnell mal.

Ansonsten bin ich ein Freund davon, daß möglichst alles digital angezeigt wird über Displays, also auch kein herkömmlicher Tacho und Drehzahlmesser mehr, sondern alles auf einem oder mehreren hochauflösenden Bildschirmen, aber in so guter Qualität, daß man keinerlei Pixel sehen kann, egal wie dicht man mit den Augen auch ran geht.
Außerdem sollten die Informationen auch im gewöhlichen Blickbereich liegen, so daß man den Blick auf der Straße lassen kann und trotzdem mit allen wichtigen Informationen versorgt wird.
Ideal fände ich ein Overhead-Navi, was Pfeile so auf die Scheibe projiziert, daß man diese so wahrnimmt als würden sie direkt auf der jeweiligen Spur der Straße liegen.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Januar 2021)

Gibts doch alles schon.


----------



## Threshold (18. Januar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ansonsten bin ich ein Freund davon, daß möglichst alles digital angezeigt wird über Displays, also auch kein herkömmlicher Tacho und Drehzahlmesser mehr, sondern alles auf einem oder mehreren hochauflösenden Bildschirmen, aber in so guter Qualität, daß man keinerlei Pixel sehen kann, egal wie dicht man mit den Augen auch ran geht.


Das hat der Zoe auch schon.


----------



## NuVirus (20. Januar 2021)

Mazda 3 hat schon viel in der Richtung Serienmäßig zumindest was Head Up Display angeht und ist halbwegs bezahlbar und nen super Auto, halt ne Ecke über nem Dacia etc.


----------



## Tim1974 (20. Januar 2021)

Auch wenns jetzt hier nicht um eine allgemeine Kaufberatung und erstrecht nicht bei Verbrennern gehen soll, allenfalls mal um Vergleichswerte, den Mazda 3 hatte ich mir auch schonmal angeschaut, packt mich aber irgendwie nicht so sehr.
Zum einen ist er relativ teuer, auch von den Versicherungseinstufungen her, zum anderen hat er abgesehen von den Dieselmotoren wohl nur Saugmotoren, die dann gedreht werden wollen um genug Drehmoment bereit zu stellen.
Außerdem finde ich das Cockpit jetzt nicht so gut aufgeräumt, aber ich würde wenn es soweit ist auch grundsätzlich lieber ein Fahrzeug eines europäischen Herstellers kaufen.
Also wenn es um einen Verbrenner geht, sehe ich beim Ford Fiesta ST diverse deutlich Vorteile gegenüber dem Mazda 3, vorallem Performancemäßige!


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2021)

Und wieso kaufst du dir keine Fiesta oder Focus ST?


----------



## Tim1974 (20. Januar 2021)

Der Fiesta ST ist auch mein Favorit im Moment, der Grund warum ich noch keinen kaufe ist ganz einfach, weil ich momentan noch kein Auto brauche in der Großstadt. 
Notfalls kann ich das Auto meiner Eltern mal nutzen, sollten die keines mehr haben oder nicht mehr fahren (können) sieht es anders aus, dann macht es Sinn für mich ernsthaft über ein Auto nachzudenken, ebenso wenn ich aus der Stadt raus ziehen sollte.

Momentan wäre das einfach nur ein sehr teures Hobby, so wie in den letzten Jahren wo ich noch eines hatte, es aber meist nur etwa einmal pro Woche bewegt wurde, das ist dann einfach sinnlose Geldverschwendung.

Ich dachte halt beim Erstellen des Threads nur, vielleicht ist ja absehbar, daß die Elektroautos so günstig werden, daß ich mir einfach eins kaufe für die gelegendlichen Fahrten, aber allein schon die Anschaffung wäre mir da zu teuer im Moment, dazu das Ladesäulenkaosk mit den preiswerteren Modellen und die ungewissen Folgekosten nach Garantieende, außerdem wenn ich ein Auto hätte, würde ich auch wenigstens 1-2 mal im Jahr damit ans Meer fahren wollen, also mindestens mal ca. 300 km pro Strecke, dafür wäre ein Verbrenner einfach die bessere Wahl.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Januar 2021)

Warum sollte bei 300km Strecke ein Verbrenner die bessere Wahl sein?
Du kannst doch auch einfach auf den Dacia Spring warten und dann hast du billig und Elektro.
Ein Fiesta ST ist zudem jetzt auch nicht so günstig mit ein wenig Ausstattung die du haben willst.


----------



## NuVirus (21. Januar 2021)

300km ist mit Elektro kein Problem lädt man halt mal zwischen an der Säule und fertig, wenn es das Hauptauto ist würde ich aber so was wie den Spring oder generell Autos mit wenig KWh Akku und sehr geringer DC Ladeleistung Abstand nehmen.

Fahre mal nen Peugeot e-208 Probe fand ich richtig schick und ist Langstrecken tauglich da man flott nachladen kann und schafft auch 1000km mit entsprechend Stopps wenn es mal sein muss.
Der hat sogar nen 3D Display als Fahrerdisplay - ist schick aber den 3D Effekt braucht man nicht unbedingt und lässt sich auch verstellen.

Generell würde ich aktuell aber nur Leasen, höchstens nen Model 3 würde ich aktuell kaufen, das SR+ ist übrigens im Preis gesenkt worden aber günstig ist es trotzdem nicht.

Ich würde auch schauen das wenn man ein neues Auto holt, es LED Hauptscheinwerfer hat denke das haben die günstig Modelle meist auch nicht.

Alternativ wenn eben das Auto der Eltern nicht mehr zur Verfügung steht, nen Alltagswagen gebraucht holen - hat man vll Reparaturen aber immer noch günstiger als was neues zu kaufen.


----------



## Threshold (21. Januar 2021)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Ich würde auch schauen das wenn man ein neues Auto holt, es LED Hauptscheinwerfer hat denke das haben die günstig Modelle meist auch nicht.


Der Zoe hat serienmäßig LED Scheinwerfer. Finde ich nicht verkehrt.


----------



## NuVirus (21. Januar 2021)

Zoe ist ja auch nicht mehr so günstig wenn man nicht Glück mit Leasingangeboten hat, aber gut zu wissen das die auch bei der kleinsten Variante serienmäßig sind.

Zoe fällt für mich eigl raus da recht teuer und Design ned so toll, für den Preis wirklich schlechte DC Ladeleistung als Hauptauto also eher schlecht geeignet - fahre zwar nicht so oft lange Strecken aber wenn will ich da auch keine Ewigkeiten an der Säule verbringen. Bei nem richtig guten Leasing Angebot vll interessant.
Leider auch in keiner Ausführung ACC was doch beim häufigen pendeln bzw Arbeitsweg praktisch ist.


----------



## Tim1974 (21. Januar 2021)

NuVirus schrieb:


> 300km ist mit Elektro kein Problem lädt man halt mal zwischen an der Säule und fertig,



Naja, aber ich will auf 300 km nicht nachladen, auch im Winter nicht und auch am Urlaubsort ist das Laden nicht überall möglich und dazu noch teuer.
Auch würde ich niemals bei IONITY nachladen wollen, damit wären die Preise auf 100 km ja teurer aus mit einem sportlichen Benziner.



NuVirus schrieb:


> Alternativ wenn eben das Auto der Eltern nicht mehr zur Verfügung steht, nen Alltagswagen gebraucht holen - hat man vll Reparaturen aber immer noch günstiger als was neues zu kaufen.



Wenn ich einen Kleinwagen kaufe, dann wird das wohl auch ein Neuwagen werden, die sind meist günstiger als Jahreswagen und man hat die volle Garantie und kann das Auto selbst einfahren und pflegen, außerdem hat man beim Kauf weniger Risiko, weil man ja nie wissen kann, wie es vom Vorbesitzer gepflegt wurde.

Nur für den Fall, daß ich mir irgendwann man ein reines Spaßauto kaufen sollte, da wäre es dann interessant einen älteren Gebrauchten zu nehmen, z.B. sowas wie ein CL(S) 55/63 AMG, bei Autos dieser Preisklasse würde ich niemals über einen Neukauf nachdenken, die haben auch einen enormen Wertverlust, anders als Kleinwagen, da macht es dann wirklich Sinn ein rund 10 Jahre altes Auto zu kaufen und mit Glück zahlt man nur etwa 1/7 des Neupreises, was aber immer noch recht viel ist, gemessen an einem neuen sportlichen Kleinwagen.


JoM79 schrieb:


> Ein Fiesta ST ist zudem jetzt auch nicht so günstig mit ein wenig Ausstattung die du haben willst.



Den Fiesta ST gibts neu ab etwa 19.200 €, allerdings dann mit eher mäßiger Ausstattung. 
Ich brauche aber auch keine Vollausstattung, das einzige was ich zwingend haben möchte ist ein guter Notbremsassistent, eine gute Verkehrszeichenerkennung und Andorid Auto mit großem Display in der Mittelkonsole, wobei ein Navi auch nicht schlecht wäre, ist aber kein Muß, geht ja auch über Android Auto und Google-Maps oder andere Android-Navi-Apps.
Ich hab mir trotzdem spaßeshalber mal einen Fiesta ST mit meiner Wunschausstattung konfiguriert ohne auf den Preis zu achten, da kamen dann etwa 30k € raus, nach Rabatt dann noch etwa 28k €, das würde ich nicht ausgeben, dann lieber einen schon gebauten Neuwagen-Schnapper mit schlechterer Ausstattung für 19.500 € nehmen.
Das entscheidene bei dem Auto ist eh der Motor und das Fahrwerk, dazu die überragend gute Handschaltung, man hat halt den Kraftstoffverbrauch eines 1,5 Liter-R3-Turbomotors, aber den Sound und Leistung/Drehmoment eines gut eingestellten 3 Liter V6-Saugers (wobei der keine rund 300 Nm schon bei etwa 1600 U/min bieten kann!), dazu ein Fahrwerk, was in der Klasse seines gleichen sucht und selbst manchen Supersportwagen alt aussehen läßt.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Januar 2021)

Duck guckst echt zu viele YT Videos.


----------



## blautemple (22. Januar 2021)

Was für ein Supersportwagen soll das denn gewesen sein? 

Vllt solltest du weiter Sockel analysieren, da bist du zumindest keine Gefahr für andere ^^


----------



## Tim1974 (22. Januar 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Was für ein Supersportwagen soll das denn gewesen sein?



Glaub es war eine Corvette Z06, allerdings auf einem engen Handlingkurs in einer Kurve, wo überlegene PS-Leistung weniger zum Tragen kommt, wohl aber die Kurvengeschwindigkeiten:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d2-OLa1CD9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich wollte damit auch nicht sagen, daß der Fiesta ST es auf Rennstrecken mit Supersportwagen aufnehmen kann, dafür fehlen ihm die PS, aber auf Handlingkursen kann er gegen wesentlich PS-stärkere Modelle trotzdem anstinken und ist teils sogar schneller.
Darum hat er es auch verdient als (kompakter) Sportwagen eingestuft zu werden, er wird wohl für viele sportliche Fronttriebler die Messlatte sein.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Januar 2021)

Hmm, die Z06 ist auf der gleiche Strecke knapp 20 Sekunden schneller.
Wie eng soll der Kurs sein, damit der ST mithalten kann?
Sollten die auf ner Kartbahn fahren?

Mach mal aus deinem kompakten Sportwagen einen sportlichen Kompaktwagen.
Ein kompakter Sportwagen wäre für mich ein 4C oder ne Elise.


----------



## Threshold (22. Januar 2021)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Zoe ist ja auch nicht mehr so günstig wenn man nicht Glück mit Leasingangeboten hat, aber gut zu wissen das die auch bei der kleinsten Variante serienmäßig sind.
> 
> Zoe fällt für mich eigl raus da recht teuer und Design ned so toll, für den Preis wirklich schlechte DC Ladeleistung als Hauptauto also eher schlecht geeignet - fahre zwar nicht so oft lange Strecken aber wenn will ich da auch keine Ewigkeiten an der Säule verbringen. Bei nem richtig guten Leasing Angebot vll interessant.
> Leider auch in keiner Ausführung ACC was doch beim häufigen pendeln bzw Arbeitsweg praktisch ist.


Ich finde das Design gut und finde es auch gut, dass der Laderanschluss vorne ist.
Die Ladeleistung reicht mir. Ich lade ja in der Firma auf und da steht der Wagen eh 9 Stunden herum.
Und das Angebot von Renault war echt gut. Die Alternativen dünn gesät.
Die nächsten Jahre reicht das völlig aus -- bin ja auch ein paar Jahre mit einem Smart gefahren.
Und die Entwicklung geht weiter. wer weiß, was für Elektroautos es in 5 Jahren gibt.


----------



## NuVirus (23. Januar 2021)

mit gutem Angebot kann man Zoe sich überlegen, ich hab bisher nichts vernünftiges gesehen leider sonst hätte man es überlegen können.

Ich würde wohl nen Kona auch Ladeanschluss vorne einer Zoe vorziehen.


----------



## Zeiss (23. Januar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Nur für den Fall, daß ich mir irgendwann man ein reines Spaßauto kaufen sollte, da wäre es dann interessant einen älteren Gebrauchten zu nehmen, z.B. sowas wie ein CL(S) 55/63 AMG, bei Autos dieser Preisklasse würde ich niemals über einen Neukauf nachdenken, die haben auch einen enormen Wertverlust, anders als Kleinwagen, da macht es dann wirklich Sinn ein rund 10 Jahre altes Auto zu kaufen und mit Glück zahlt man nur etwa 1/7 des Neupreises, was aber immer noch recht viel ist, gemessen an einem neuen sportlichen Kleinwagen.


Du weißt, was diese Karre im Unterhalt kostet? Du weißt, dass die Motoren ziemlich anfällig sind?


----------



## Kuhprah (23. Januar 2021)

Bei Tim sind das doch alles Qualitätsmotoren die locker 500.000km ohne Service halten


----------



## Zeiss (24. Januar 2021)

Na ich denke mal, die 500tkm werden sie bei einer _sehr guten Pflege und dem rechtzeitigen Teiletausch_ auch schaffen.


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Januar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hmm, die Z06 ist auf der gleiche Strecke knapp 20 Sekunden schneller.



Wieviel mehr PS hat die Z06 denn? 
Ist doch klar, daß die auf den Geraden die Zeit wieder locker rausholt, die sie vielleicht in einer engen Kurve verliert, das macht den Fiesta ST aber noch lange nicht zu einem unsportlichen Auto.
Oft sind doch eher enge Kurven zu durchfahren, auf öffentlichen Straßen kann man auf Geraden eh nicht so heizen wie ein Henker, da kommt es mehr auf Handling an und im Ampelsprint bis Tempo 50 ist eine Z06 bestimmt auch nicht um Welten schneller als der Fiesta ST.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Du weißt, was diese Karre im Unterhalt kostet? Du weißt, dass die Motoren ziemlich anfällig sind?



Nicht wirklich, die AMG 55 und 63 sind sehr robuste und langlebige Motoren, Steuerkette, Kurzhuber, geringe Literleistung, die alten 63er ohne Aufladung und oft in relativ leichten Fahrzeugen (C-Klasse) montiert.

Was den Unterhalt angeht, ich brauch nichtmal Schadensfreiheitsklassen oder Vorversicherungen und würde einen C63 AMG Baujahr etwa 2010 für ca. 2300 € im Jahr Vollkasko versichern können und ca. 1500 € Teilkasko, so teuer finde ich das nicht für so ein Auto.
Der Verbrauch ist auch nur dann ein hoher Kostenfaktor, wenn man viel fährt, was ich bisher nie tat, es gab Jahre in denen ich nur 1000 km gefahren bin, mehr als 5000 km kämen eher nicht zusammen bei mir und die auch nicht nur in der Stadt, sondern dann auch viel über Land oder Autobahn.
Einen C63 AMG mit dem 6,2 Liter Sauger und 457 PS kann man sicher mit unter 10 Litern auf 100 km fahren, wenn man nur behutsam dahin gleitet und nicht schneller als 100 fährt und die Automatik immer ganz früh hochschalten läßt.
Notfalls kann man ihn ja auf LPG umbauen, dann fährt man für den halben Preis pro km.


----------



## Zeiss (24. Januar 2021)

Rede und rechne es dir nur schön, du wirst schon sehr früh merken, was du davon hast.
Sehr blauäugig das Ganze, aber mach nur.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Januar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Was den Unterhalt angeht, ich brauch nichtmal Schadensfreiheitsklassen oder Vorversicherungen und würde einen C63 AMG Baujahr etwa 2010 für ca. 2300 € im Jahr Vollkasko versichern können und ca. 1500 € Teilkasko, so teuer finde ich das nicht für so ein Auto.
> Der Verbrauch ist auch nur dann ein hoher Kostenfaktor, wenn man viel fährt, was ich bisher nie tat, es gab Jahre in denen ich nur 1000 km gefahren bin, mehr als 5000 km kämen eher nicht zusammen bei mir und die auch nicht nur in der Stadt, sondern dann auch viel über Land oder Autobahn.
> Einen C63 AMG mit dem 6,2 Liter Sauger und 457 PS kann man sicher mit unter 10 Litern auf 100 km fahren, wenn man nur behutsam dahin gleitet und nicht schneller als 100 fährt und die Automatik immer ganz früh hochschalten läßt.
> Notfalls kann man ihn ja auf LPG umbauen, dann fährt man für den halben Preis pro km.


Warum sollte man sich einen C63 AMG kaufen, um dann nie schneller als 100 zu fahren und nur ganz behutsam zu fahren?
Du biegst dir wie immer nur wieder alles so zurecht, damit es dir genau in den Kram passt.
Ich kann auch nen C 63 AMG so günstig wie möglich versichern bei 5000km im Jahr, kostet mich dann 420€ VK oder 230€ TK im Jahr.
Nicht immer alles schönrechnen damit es dir irgendwie in den Kram passt.
Btw https://www.spritmonitor.de/de/uebe...=2&constyear_e=2013&minkm=5000&exactmodel=C63
So viel zu deinen Wunschvorstellungen von 10 Liter.

Zum Thema Corvette und Fiesta sag ich mal nix, da du den Fiesta anscheinend immer noch vergötterst.


----------



## Leonidas_I (24. Januar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Einen C63 AMG mit dem 6,2 Liter Sauger und 457 PS kann man sicher mit unter 10 Litern auf 100 km fahren, wenn man nur behutsam dahin gleitet und nicht schneller als 100 fährt und die Automatik immer ganz früh hochschalten läßt.
> Notfalls kann man ihn ja auf LPG umbauen, dann fährt man für den halben Preis pro km.


Bei konstanten 80 km/h mit starkem Rückenwind oder bergab bestimmt.


----------



## Tim1974 (25. Januar 2021)

Zum Thema Sportlichkeit des Fiesta ST reiche ich noch das hier nach:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zew2WtOyB64

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dyO3s9J3FtE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


(ab etwa 21:45 wird erklärt, warum manch deutlich PS-stärkeres Auto langsamer auf dem Rundkurs ist als der kleine Fiesta ST).



Zeiss schrieb:


> Rede und rechne es dir nur schön, du wirst schon sehr früh merken, was du davon hast.



Ich rede mir gar nichts schön und treffe erstrecht keine unüberlegten Entscheidungen. 
Was die Kosten angeht, kann man sich hier sehr schön ein Bild von den verschiedenen Fahrzeugen machen und die Kosten auch gut auf den gefahrenen Km umgelegt mit anderen Fahrzeugen vergleichen:


			https://www.adac.de/_mmm/pdf/autokostenuebersicht_47085.pdf
		


Wenn man allerdings wie ich, mit so einem Sportwagen vielleicht 2000-3000 km im Jahr fahren würde, vielleicht sogar weniger, wenn er im Winter abgemeldet und eingemottet wird, dann ist das mit den Kosten sogar noch viel unproblematischer.
Dazu kommt, daß man auch einen C63 AMG auf LPG/Autogas umrüsten kann, anschließend fährt man bei sparsamer Fahrweise wahrscheinlich günstiger als mit 0815-Elektrobombern von heute.
Wenn bei den Elektroautos die Garantie abgelaufen ist und der Akku schlapp macht, ist auch das Risiko für hohe Reparaturkosten wahrscheinlich größer als bei einem grundsoliden C63 AMG, der immer gut gepflegt und behandelt wurde und nur rund 50-100 tausend Km gelaufen ist, also quasi gerade erst richtig eingefahren ist.


----------



## Threshold (25. Januar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wenn bei den Elektroautos die Garantie abgelaufen ist und der Akku schlapp macht, ist auch das Risiko für hohe Reparaturkosten wahrscheinlich größer als bei einem grundsoliden C63 AMG, der immer gut gepflegt und behandelt wurde und nur rund 50-100 tausend Km gelaufen ist, also quasi gerade erst richtig eingefahren ist.


Das sieht hier aber anders aus.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PUkTvfKvghs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Januar 2021)

Wie kommt man denn auf die Idee, dass ein C63 AMG günstiger als ein Elektroauto zu bewegen ist? 
Selbst mit Autogas kostet der alleine ~9 Euro pro 100km an Gas. 
Gerechnet mit 15L Autogas pro 100km, müssten dann etwa um die 100kWh sein. 
Wie lange kann ein 0815 Elektrobomber damit heutzutage fahren?


----------



## Tim1974 (25. Januar 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das sieht hier aber anders aus.



Klar kann sowas passieren, aber auch das deutet auf mangelhafte Wartung des Fahrzeuges hin, denn es ist nicht von heute auf morgen Literweise Kühlwasser in der Ölwanne, man muß halt bei ersten Anzeichen handeln oder das Fahrzeug regelmäßig gründlich durchchecken und teils auch überholen lassen.

Ist doch bei Elektrofahrzeugen nicht anders, wenn da der Akku nach Garantieende hops geht, ist man auch schnell im fünfstelligen €-Bereich für einen neuen, auch die Motoren der Elektrofahrzeuge gehen irgendwann kaputt, glaube kaum das die so lange halten wie ein guter 6,2 Liter V8 mit recht niedriger Auslegung.


----------



## Kuhprah (25. Januar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wie lange kann ein 0815 Elektrobomber damit heutzutage fahren?



Für 0815 kann ich nicht reden.. aber mein Model S fährt damit über 450km. Mit nem neueren Raven-Modell denke ich wären sogar die 500km drin.  Ein Model 3 kommt über 500 damit. Nen ID.3 den ich ne Weile hatte der hat sich 16kWh im Schnitt genehmigt, also auch locker über 500km... Aber mit 100kwh Energie schaffen eigentlich alle E-Autos zwischen 400 und 600km. Der Ioniq, welcher super effizient ist) würde mit 100kWh auch die 600km knacken....

@Tim1974
Möglich dass die kaputt gehen. Machen sie aber so gut wie nie. Selbst zwischen 2012 und 2015 wo Tesla mit den Motoren Probleme hatte waren nie die Motoren selber kaputt sondern meist entweder ein Lager oder ein Teil der Elektronik. Da ein Motorentausch aber in wenigen Stunden erledigt ist war es damals einfacher die Motoren auszutauschen, den Kunden 4h später wieder auf der Strasse zu haben und die Lager zentral in Tilburg zum Beispiel zu tauschen und den Motor wieder als Ersatz auf Lager zu legen. Seit 2015 aber sind selbst da so gut wie keine Motoren mehr getauscht worden.... hin und wieder mal ein Summen von nem Lager oder so.. aber sonst laufen die Dinger 100.000te von km ohne auch nur einmal sich da um irgendwas zu kümmern. Also 500k lockerst...  Kenne genug E-Autofahrer die jetzt zwischen 200 und 300tkm drauf haben und noch nie irgendwas an Batterie/Motor hatten bzw. machen mussten. Das läuft einfach.
Warum glaubst du existiert bei Tesla kein "Serviceplan" oder Wartungsintervall der jedes Jahr Geld generieren muss.
Das Werkstattnetz wie es die anderen Hersteller haben beruht darauf dass diese sich mit Service selber finanzieren und auch alle Vorgaben umsetzten sonst wird ihnen der Vertrag weg genommen. Die MÜSSEN Geld verdienen, je mehr desto bessser. Tesla selber sagt aber dass sie alles in einer Hand behalten wollen. Werkstätten bringen kein Geld, sie kosten Geld. Man braucht Infrastruktur, Personal etc. das man alles nicht will.
Wenn du nen Schaden hast oder ein Problem meldest du das via App und dann kommt oft der mobile Service vorbei. Alles was keine Hebebühne braucht oder Motoren-/Batterietausch ist kann der machen. Du sagst wo das Auto steht, der kommt hin, repariert und fertig.
In der Werkstatt wollen die nur noch Autos sehen die 6h oder länger dort sind. Oder halt wo Kreisläufe aufgemacht werden müssen was draußen nicht geht. Aber Türgriffe, Lampen, Verkleidungen, Elektrik, Displays, Mechanik etc. wird vor Ort gemacht.


----------



## NuVirus (25. Januar 2021)

nach der Preissenkung bin ich am überlegen mir nen Model 3 SR+ zu holen, bleibt trotzdem teuer dafür fährt man halt nen Tesla mit allen Vor und Nachteilen - beim M3 eher mehr Nachteile da kein Display hinterm Lenkrad oder Alternativ nen Head Up Display das würde besser zu Tesla passen imho und wäre auch ok.

Elektro kommt für mich aber nur Infrage wenn man daheim oder ganz in der Nähe von daheim ne öffentliche Lademöglichkeit hat die bezahlbar ist - also max 0,5km da man das Auto ja meist nach spätestens 4h wieder holen muss was auf Dauer nervig wird je nachdem wie viel man fährt.

Großer Vorteil beim Model 3 ist halt der CW Wert und das Ladenetz, gerade da ich viel Autobahn fahre auf dem Weg zur Arbeit oder 100 auf Landstraße und auf Langstrecke hab ich auch keinen extrem hohen Verbrauch wie bei vielen SUV und Tesla plant für mich automatisch und ich steck einfach an und es funktioniert.
Manko ist für mich die wahrscheinlich recht teuren Ersatzteile/Reparaturen sollte mal ein Schaden sein oä. und das es einfach recht lang ist damit schwieriger Parkplätze zu finden und auch kein kleiner Wendekreis wie Kleinwagen etc.
Daher noch am überlegen was ich mache.
Alternativ fahre ich mein aktuelles weiter und muss aber nochmal einiges investieren damit ich es noch lange fahren kann, mit Abstand die günstigste aber langweiligste Lösung^^

@Kuhprah das waren dann aber eher so 100km auf der Autobahn oder weniger hinterm LKW sonst kommt man ja nicht auf so geringe Werte zumindest beim Model 3, Tesla ist da ja recht gut vom CW Wert aber 20 kommt man da auch schnell


----------



## Threshold (25. Januar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Klar kann sowas passieren, aber auch das deutet auf mangelhafte Wartung des Fahrzeuges hin, denn es ist nicht von heute auf morgen Literweise Kühlwasser in der Ölwanne, man muß halt bei ersten Anzeichen handeln oder das Fahrzeug regelmäßig gründlich durchchecken und teils auch überholen lassen.


Nö, das ist konstruktionsbedingt und liegt an den Weichmachern.
Du musst da spezielles Öl benutzen.


----------



## Zeiss (25. Januar 2021)

@Tim1974: Alles wird gut, ich habe selten so viel Bullshit in so wenigen Sätzen gelesen...


----------



## JoM79 (25. Januar 2021)

@Zeiss Du musst mehr in seinen Threads lesen.


----------



## Kuhprah (25. Januar 2021)

NuVirus schrieb:


> das waren dann aber eher so 100km auf der Autobahn oder weniger hinterm LKW sonst kommt man ja nicht auf so geringe Werte zumindest beim Model 3, Tesla ist da ja recht gut vom CW Wert aber 20 kommt man da auch schnell



Das liegt zum Teil auch an Deutschland das kein Tempolimit kennt. Wer da heizt zahlt auch den Aufschlag. Der besagte C63 säuft dir mit 180 auch in 200km den Tank leer....
Ich bin mit dem schweren Model S 100D mit den noch alten weniger effektiven Motoren jetzt über 50.000km gefahren. Von der CH aus bis runter nach Rom, nach Stockholm und Amsterdam, nach Wien etc... Und da war sehr viel Kurzstrecke dabei, vor allem im Winter richtig Strom brauchen. Aber soo schlecht ist der Verbrauch jetzt nicht.


----------



## Tim1974 (25. Januar 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, das ist konstruktionsbedingt und liegt an den Weichmachern.
> Du musst da spezielles Öl benutzen.



Also ein Anwender- bzw. Wartungsfehler...
Trotzdem doof, daß solch billige Dichtungsringe für so einen verheerenden Schaden sorgen können, denn so einfach ist das mit dem richtigen Öl erfahrungsgemäß auch nicht immer.
Oft stellt man ja beim Tanken fest, daß zu wenig Öl drinn ist und möchte einfach nur 0,5-1 Liter nachfüllen, an den Tanken kostet der Liter dann sogar von den Hausmarken gerne mal 20-40 € und da dann heraus zu finden, ob das Öl die Spezifikationen des Motors erfüllt, ist oft nicht sicher möglich.



Zeiss schrieb:


> @Tim1974: Alles wird gut, ich habe selten so viel Bullshit in so wenigen Sätzen gelesen...



Nicht alles was man nicht versteht oder wovon man keine Ahnung hat ist Bullshit. 
Es ist nicht schlimm sich nicht auszukennen, darum sind wir ja hier und erweitern gegenseitig unser Wissen oder versuchen es zumindest, ich weiß auch nicht alles und hab hier schon einiges gelernt.



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Das liegt zum Teil auch an Deutschland das kein Tempolimit kennt. Wer da heizt zahlt auch den Aufschlag. Der besagte C63 säuft dir mit 180 auch in 200km den Tank leer....



Das glaub ich kaum.
Ok, was ein C63 bei konstant Tempo 180 frißt, weiß ich nicht, schätze aber mal grob auf 16 Liter.
Ein Motor mit großen Hubraum kann auch sehr sparsam sein bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten, wenn die Gangübersetzungen auf Sparsamkeit ausgelegt sind, wobei ich davon ausgehe, daß der C63 eher ein auf Sportlichkeit ausgelegtes Getriebe haben wird und geschätzt bei Tempo 180 vielleicht im größten Gang bei rund 3000 U/min sein wird, dabei ginge das auch mit weniger Drehzahl, was ihn deutlich sparsamer machen könnte, aber damals beim W204 hatte man eben noch keine 9-Gang-Automatik.
Der Verbrauch im Drittelmix liegt wohl bei rund 12 Litern und da ist Stadt mit drinn, wo es auch mal 20 Liter sein können, also ist der Überland/Autobahn-Verbrauch nicht so immens und wird zwischen etwa 9 Litern bei lahmer und extrem sparsamer Fahrweise und etwa 16 Litern bei höherem Tempo aber dennoch sparsamer Fahrweise liegen.
Wenn man es allerding krachen läßt und brutal Volllast hoch beschleunigt und öfter wieder bremsen muß und erneut immer bis Nenndrehzahl mit Kickdown beschleunigt, sind sicherlich auch über 20 Litern auf der Autobahn möglich, das meinte ich aber nicht mit normaler Fahrweise.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Januar 2021)

Sag mal Tim, willst du es nicht verstehen?
Wenn man den C63 auch nur ansatzweise standesgemäß bewegen will, liegst du locker bei 15L Verbrauch.
Nur weil es mal wieder nicht in dein Wunschdenken passt, ist das trotzdem die Realität.
Davon ab, wer nur in der Stadt rumkurvt und auf der Autobahn max 180 fährt, der braucht auch keinen C63.
Ausser natürlich du brauchst unbedingt ein Statussymbol.

Kontrolliert heutzutage eigentlich noch jemand seinen Ölstand beim Tanken?
Ich hab bei meinem Auto noch nie den Ölstand kontrolliert.


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Januar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Sag mal Tim, willst du es nicht verstehen?
> Wenn man den C63 auch nur ansatzweise standesgemäß bewegen will, liegst du locker bei 15L Verbrauch.
> Nur weil es mal wieder nicht in dein Wunschdenken passt, ist das trotzdem die Realität.



Man hat es doch selber in der Hand und kann den Verbrauch stark beeinflussen mit der Fahrweise.
Ich z.B. fahre gewöhnlich das Auto mindestens 25 km warm, bevor ich volle Leistung abverlange, von wenigen kurzen Ausnahmen vielleicht mal abgesehen, aber bevor das Öl nicht mindestens 80°C hat, bin ich meist unter 3000 U/min gefahren und habe auch Volllast vermieden.
Das viele damit 15 Liter oder mehr auf 100 km verbrauchen werden, sagt doch nicht automatisch, daß ich ebenso ein Raser bin!
Mir würde es meist reichen mit so einem Auto zu cruisen, da finde ich den Sound auch am angenehmsten, Drehzahlen über 3000 U/min würde ich bei dem 6,2 Liter Motor eh fast immer vermeiden, ist durch den Hubraum ja auch gut möglich, solang man keine Beschleunigungsrekorde brechen will.
Man kann damit sicher auch 190 Km/h fahren und die 3000 U/min nicht überschreiten.
Ich würde allenfalls selten man voll drauftreten auf Autobahnen ohne Tempolimit, bei besten Strecken-/Sichtverhältnissen und freier Strecke.
Die vielen PS muß man nicht ausschöpfen, man weiß, daß man sie hat und jederzeit abrufen kann, aber das würde mich gerade so gelassen und souverän fahren lassen.
Das gillt übrigens auch für den Fiesta ST, auch da kann man tieftourig fahren mit dem drehmomentstarken Motor, allerdings wird man bei hohem Autobahntempo die 3000 U/min deutlich überschreiten.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ausser natürlich du brauchst unbedingt ein Statussymbol.



Bei mir wäre es einfach die Freude an der Technik und das souveräne Fahrgefühl mit dem Sound. Bei hohen Drehzahlen klingt selbst ein V8 nicht mehr so angenehm und wird richtig laut bei der Auspuffanlage, das muß ich nicht haben, außer vielleicht ganz selten mal.
Meine Devise ist eher, viel Hubraum = wenig Drehzahl. 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Kontrolliert heutzutage eigentlich noch jemand seinen Ölstand beim Tanken?
> Ich hab bei meinem Auto noch nie den Ölstand kontrolliert.



Ich hatte noch nie ein Auto, was den Ölstand innen im Display anzeigen konnte, würde dem aber auch nicht alleine trauen.
Es geht nichts über die manuelle Kontrolle mit dem altmodischen Ölpeilstab, das ist das genaueste und außerdem kann man nicht nur sehen, wieviel Öl wirklich drinn ist, sondern auch noch wie es aussieht und riecht, ob z.B. Kondensat, Wasser oder gar Sprit im Öl ist.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Januar 2021)

Ok, du hast nichts verstanden.
Bleib halt in deinem Wunderland.


----------



## Threshold (26. Januar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Kontrolliert heutzutage eigentlich noch jemand seinen Ölstand beim Tanken?


Tanken? 
Kenne ich nur ausm Fernsehen.


----------



## Kindercola (26. Januar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Kontrolliert heutzutage eigentlich noch jemand seinen Ölstand beim Tanken?
> Ich hab bei meinem Auto noch nie den Ölstand kontrolliert.



Also beim Tanken definitiv nicht. Aber zu Hause schon. Aber auch nicht regelmäßig. Vielleicht mal alle 3-4 Monate bei beiden Fahrzeugen und gut ist. Falls was fehlen sollte hab ich immer ein Tröpfchen Öl zu Hause stehen


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Januar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ok, du hast nichts verstanden.
> Bleib halt in deinem Wunderland.



Das sagt der richtige! 
Welches sinnvolle Argument hast du eigentlich in diesem gesamten, schon recht langen Thread hier mal eingestreut?
Mir fällt gerade kein einziges ein. 



Kindercola schrieb:


> Also beim Tanken definitiv nicht. Aber zu Hause schon. Aber auch nicht regelmäßig. Vielleicht mal alle 3-4 Monate bei beiden Fahrzeugen und gut ist.



Am besten kontrolliert man den Ölstand mit dem Peilstab eh bei kaltem Motor, also z.B. morgens bevor man die erste Fahrt am Tag macht und wenn der Motor mehere Stunden aus war.
Das Öl ist dann dickflüssiger und man kann es sogar oft ohne Abwischen des Peilstabes kontrollieren.

Früher gab es mal die Faustregel, bei jedem Tanken Ölstand kontrollieren, ich glaube aber vorallem, damit man es nicht vergißt, besser wäre es wiegesagt es vor dem Kaltstart zu kontrollieren und nicht wenn man mit heißem Motor an die Tankstelle kommt und den nur mal eben 3-4 Minuten abgeschaltet hat.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Januar 2021)

Geh wen anders triggern. 
Du weißt ja nicht mal wann man das Öl am besten kontrolliert. 
Aber mit Ingenieuren über Autos diskutieren wollen. 
Einfach nur lächerlich.


----------



## Threshold (26. Januar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Am besten kontrolliert man den Ölstand mit dem Peilstab eh bei kaltem Motor, also z.B. morgens bevor man die erste Fahrt am Tag macht und wenn der Motor mehere Stunden aus war.


Der Motor sollte natürlich warm sein und nicht kalt.


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Januar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Einfach nur lächerlich.



Sorry, aber lächerlich ist gerade hier nur dein Verhalten! 
Ich will niemanden triggern oder angreifen, wenn ich was fachlich falsches schreibe, darf man mich gerne verbessern, sofern es eine Begründung gibt (z.B. einen Link zu einer seriösen Seite).
Aber sich einfach hinstellen und jemand als ahnungslos da zu stellen, obwohl du selbst bisher nichts von dir gegeben hast, was erkennen läßt, das du auch nur ein Hauch mehr Ahnung hast als ich, ist einfach nur kindisch! 



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Motor sollte natürlich warm sein und nicht kalt.



Warum, Begründung?

Kaltes Öl ist dickflüssiger und der Peilstand ist leichter zu erkennen, bei warmem Öl ist es manchmal schwer zu erkennen, wie hoch der Ölfilm am Peilstab geht, außerdem kann man Kraftstoffkondensat in warmem Öl schlechter erkennen.

Ich hab mal einen Beitrag über Pistenraupen für Skipisten gesehen, da wurde erwähnt, daß vor jedem Kaltstart des Dieselmotors der Ölstand kontrolliert wird.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Januar 2021)

Weil jeder seriöse Kfzler weiß, dass man den Ölstand im warmen Zustand misst. 
Da du ja nen Link willst https://www.auto-motor-oel.de/ratgeber/oelstand-messen-pruefen-richtig/233/ 
Mehr Ahnung als du zu haben scheint ja nicht schwer, wenn es schon beim Ölstand hapert.


----------



## P2063 (26. Januar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Warum, Begründung?
> 
> Kaltes Öl ist dickflüssiger und der Peilstand ist leichter zu erkennen, bei warmem Öl ist es manchmal schwer zu erkennen, wie hoch der Ölfilm am Peilstab geht, außerdem kann man Kraftstoffkondensat in warmem Öl schlechter erkennen.



Öl dehnt sich bei Betriebstemperatur aus. Das kann bei 4,5l zwischen kaltem und warmem Motor schon fast 400ml aus machen (natürlich je nach Sorte etwas unterschiedlich) und man will ja nicht nur wissen ob zu wenig Öl drin ist, sondern eventuell auch ob es zu viel ist. Darum (vorausgesetzt es ist nichts anderes im Handbuch angegeben) immer bei warmem Motor messen, nachdem man ein paar Minuten gewartet hat bis das Öl wieder in die Wanne zurück geflossen ist.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal einen Beitrag über Pistenraupen für Skipisten gesehen, da wurde erwähnt, daß vor jedem Kaltstart des Dieselmotors der Ölstand kontrolliert wird.



ein Industriediesel (völlig egal ob LKW oder Pistenraupe, sind die selben Motoren, meist von Cummins oder Daimler) ist auch für völlig anderes Anforderungsprofil ausgelegt als ein PKW Motor. Da geht vieles nach Betriebsstunden und nicht nach Kilometern. Und der hat nicht 4-5l Öl, sondern auch gerne mal 40. Wenn der leckt will man das vermutlich wissen bevor es auf dem Berghang verteilt wird.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Früher gab es mal die Faustregel, bei jedem Tanken Ölstand kontrollieren


wann soll das gewesen sein, 1960?


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Januar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Weil jeder seriöse Kfzler weiß, dass man den Ölstand im warmen Zustand misst.



Das sagt mir die  Google-Recherche auch zu meiner Verwunderung.

Das Warm-Messen hat aber auch Nachteile:
1. Man kann bei warmem Öl dieses kaum von Kraftstoffkondensat am Peilstab unterscheiden, was bei kaltem Öl besser ginge.
2. Sollte das Ölsystem ein Leck haben und über Nacht Öl ausgelaufen sein, ist es bei der Ölkontrolle nach ca. 10 km Fahrt eventuell schon zu spät und es zeigen sich erste Motorschäden bzw. zumindest verstärkter Verschleiß, wenn das Ölstand unter Minimum liegt.
3. Wenn in kaltem Zustand genug Öl drinn ist, ist es in warmem Zustand auch immer genug oder eventuell sogar manchmal zuviel.
4. Man muß unbedingt lange genug warten, damit das gesamte Öl sich wieder in der Wanne sammelt, nachdem man den warmen Motor abgstellt hat, das tun vermutlich die wenigsten.

Der einzige Vorteil, den die Warmkontrolle bietet ist, daß man eher erkennen kann, ob der Peilstand zu hoch ist, weil entweder zuviel eingefüllt oder nachgefüllt wurde oder weil viel Kraftstoffkondensat im Öl ist, wobei letztes im bloßem Auge kaum vom heißen Öl zu unterscheiden ist.
Hier hilft vielleicht drann zu riechen und ergänzend mal den Öleinfülldeckel zu öffnen und zu analysieren wie die Innenseits aussieht.

Ich gehe also einen Schritt weiter und behaupte einfach mal, wenn man genau wissen will, wie es um das Öl steht, also nicht nur den Ölstand, sondern auch Kraftstoffkondensat usw. sollte man den Ölstand vor dem Kaltstart messen *und *dann nochmal nach etwa 10 km Fahrt in warmem Zustand, wobei hier der Motor etwa 10 Minuten lang aus sein sollte!



JoM79 schrieb:


> Mehr Ahnung als du zu haben scheint ja nicht schwer, wenn es schon beim Ölstand hapert.



Ah, wieder mal etwas überheblich? 

Sicher hat mein Autowissen größere Lücken über die Zeit bekommen und ich hab auch nie eine Ausbildung im KFZ-Bereich gemacht, aber mein Motorenwissen ist immer noch ganz gut und geht in einigen Bereichen über das eines KFZ-Mechanikers hinaus, wenn auch nur das theoretische Wissen, Motorreparaturen könnte ich keine machen ohne fachkundige Unterstützung.
Wenn du wüßtest, was ich schon für Erfahrungen in KFZ-Werkstätten gemacht habe, entweder hatten die keine Ahnung oder sie wollten mich nur abzocken. 



P2063 schrieb:


> ein Industriediesel (völlig egal ob LKW oder Pistenraupe, sind die selben Motoren, meist von Cummins oder Daimler) ist auch für völlig anderes Anforderungsprofil ausgelegt als ein PKW Motor. Da geht vieles nach Betriebsstunden und nicht nach Kilometern. Und der hat nicht 4-5l Öl, sondern auch gerne mal 40. Wenn der leckt will man das vermutlich wissen bevor es auf dem Berghang verteilt wird.



Gute Erklärung, dem würde ich mich anschließen, es ist nicht wirklich übertragbar auf gewöhnliche PKWs.
Dennoch bleibe ich aber bei der Meinung, daß man Öl sowohl in warmem als auch mal in kaltem Zustand messen und analysieren sollte.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Januar 2021)

Schön dass du dir mal wieder alles so zurecht legst damit es für dich passt. 
Vor allem zu mir sagen ich wäre überheblich und keine 2 Sätze weiter behaupten, du hättest mehr Wissen über Motoren als Kfzler. 
Dich würde ich nicht mal nen Ölwechsel alleine machen lassen.


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Januar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Schön dass du dir mal wieder alles so zurecht legst damit es für dich passt.



Tue ich überhaupt nicht, ich gehe eben nur paar Schritten weiter als langläufige Empfehlungen. Normales KFZ-Wissen bzw. normaler Tips für gewöhnliche Autofahrer reichen mir nicht aus, ich schaue weiter hinter die Fassade und versuche die Hintergrunde wissenschaftlich exakt zu verstehen, bis ins letzte Detail und da mir dort an manchen Stellen Wissen fehlt, wirken einige Aussagen von mir vielleicht erstmal etwas widersprüchlich oder falsch.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Vor allem zu mir sagen ich wäre überheblich und keine 2 Sätze weiter behaupten, du hättest mehr Wissen über Motoren als Kfzler.



Das tu ich auch, wobei ich damit keine KFZ-Meister meine, sondern gewöhnliche KFZ-Mechaniker, die nicht wirklich die Hintergründe kennen und meist nur größere Teile austauschen, wenn was nicht mehr läuft, der Kunde darf dann ja ordentlich dafür löhnen... 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Dich würde ich nicht mal nen Ölwechsel alleine machen lassen.



Ich mich auch nicht (dich allerdings ebenso wenig!), allein schon weil mir die praktischen Erfahrungen dafür fehlen, ebenso die Werkstatt mit Hebebühne oder Grube.
Theoretisches Wissen ist gut, aber es ersetzt trotzdem keine praktischen Erfahrungen, man sollte im Optimalfall eben beides haben, wenn man selbst was am Auto machen will.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Januar 2021)

Komisch, hat sich nie einer beschwert bei ganzen Reparaturen die ich an Autos gemacht habe. 
Im Gegensatz zu dir habe ich schon genug Sachen an Autos repariert und gewechselt.
Dir scheint auch nicht bewusst zu sein, daß Reparaturen bei großen Autohäusern meist garnicht mehr erwünscht sind.


----------



## Kuhprah (26. Januar 2021)

Um raus zu finden ob in der Nacht das Öl raus gelaufen ist (allein schon der Gedanke daran   ) brauche ich nicht mal nen Messtab...

Aus irgend einem Grund zeigt mein Diesel den Ölstand erst an wenn der Motor Betriebstemperatur hat und nach dem abstellen mind. 10 Minuten nicht gelaufen ist. Vorher misst der erst gar nicht... sind wohl zu dumm die Ingenieure die das gebaut haben. Muss die mal an dich verweisen, du scheinst da ja der Fachmann zu sein 

Um mal wieder zum Thema Batterien zurück zu kommen... in 24h könnte es spannend werden .  Tesla bringt wohl Infos zum neuen Model S... 840+km Reichweite, da hat sich wieder was getan. Bin gespannt welche Batterie dass da dann drin ist. Und die Preise fallen ebenfalls laufend... Model 3 gibt es schon für unter 40k, und das Performance Modell unter 55k   Für die gleiche Leistung und weniger Reichweite musste man vor 4 Jahren noch 100.000€ mehr hinlegen. Da soll keiner Sagen dass sich in dem Bereich nichts tut.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Januar 2021)

Wenn Sie denn das Design vom Model 3 neu machen würde, wäre der was. 
Ist momentan das Einzige Eauto was ich in Betracht ziehen würde, zumindest als Performance.


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Januar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Komisch, hat sich nie einer beschwert bei ganzen Reparaturen die ich an Autos gemacht habe.
> Im Gegensatz zu dir habe ich schon genug Sachen an Autos repariert und gewechselt.



Dann hast du sicherlich mehr praktische Erfahrungen als ich, ok.
Dennoch kein Grund sich abfällig oder beleidigend zu äußern, wenn ich versuche die fahrzeugtheoretischen und wissenschaftlichen Hintergründe heraus zu finden oder darüber zu diskutieren. 
Ich hab nie behauptet alles zu wissen oder zu verstehen, es gibt selbst bei Motorentechnik vieles, wo ich sicherlich komplett falsch liegen werde, hab das ja auch nicht studiert (aber fast), aber ich hab eben eine völlig andere Herangehensweise als normale KFZ-Mechaniker.

Immerhin habe ich hier im Thread laufend Fakten und Links geliefert und meine Aussagen damit oft untermauert, wenn dann jemand kommt und schreibt "du hast absolut keine Ahnung..." oder "alles bullshit...", aber nichtmal eine Erklärung kommt, warum ich mit etwas angeblich so falsch liege, ist es doch klar das ich gereizt reagiere, würdest du an meiner Stelle dann vermutlich ebenfalls tun! 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Dir scheint auch nicht bewusst zu sein, daß Reparaturen bei großen Autohäusern meist garnicht mehr erwünscht sind.



Interessanter Standpunkt, da würde ich gar nicht widersprechen wollen.
Schon irgendwie traurig, neulich hab ich in einem Stream gehört gehabt, daß viele Autos in den 90iger Jahre angeblich oft viel robuster waren als heutzutage, wo sie irgendwann kaputt gehen sollen, wurde da zumindest behauptet, kann man aber vermutlich auch nicht pauschalisieren?



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Um raus zu finden ob in der Nacht das Öl raus gelaufen ist (allein schon der Gedanke daran   ) brauche ich nicht mal nen Messtab...



Ja, man kann auch drunter schauen, notfalls mit Taschenlampe, oder man fährt paar Meter vor und schaut ob ein Ölfleck auf dem Parkplatz ist, aber wenn man wirklich viel Öl verloren haben sollte, kann der Motor beim Start schon geschädigt werden, auch wenn das in der Praxis meist kaum so sein wird.



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Aus irgend einem Grund zeigt mein Diesel den Ölstand erst an wenn der Motor Betriebstemperatur hat und nach dem abstellen mind. 10 Minuten nicht gelaufen ist. Vorher misst der erst gar nicht... sind wohl zu dumm die Ingenieure die das gebaut haben. Muss die mal an dich verweisen, du scheinst da ja der Fachmann zu sein



Ich hab schon verstanden, daß die Warmkontrolle heute anscheinend empfohlen wird und würde diese auch als die bessere Lösung ansehen, sofern man lange genug vorher den Motor abgestellt hat.
Es schadet aber trotzdem nicht, wenn man den Ölstand auch mal im kalten Zustand kontrolliert, ist er dann nämlich nicht zu niedrig, muß man sich auch keine Sorgen machen, daß er im warmen Zustand zu niedrig steht, außerdem sieht man wiegesagt Kraftstoffkondensat besser in kaltem Zustand, weil es sich dann optisch stärker vom noch dickflüssigeren Ölfilm auf dem Peinstab abhebt.

Kurz gesagt, ich hab damals (fast) nur in kaltem Zustand kontrolliert, einfach weil ich es nicht besser wußte, mag sein daß das nicht optimal war und ich will damit auch nicht rechthaberisch wirken, aber wenn ich in kaltem Zustand auf Maximum bin, habe ich sicherlich mehr als genug Öl drinn und brauch in warmem Zustand auch nicht mehr zu kontrollieren, ob zu wenig drinn ist. 
Allerdings könnte ein Kaltölstand auf Maximum bedeuten, daß dieser im warmen Zustand ein gutes Stück über Maximum liegt, hier müßte man dann heraus finden, ob zuviel Öl drinn ist oder ob es sich um Kondensat handelt.
Darum bin ich ja schon ein Stück zurück gerudert und habe zugeben, daß eine Warmkontrolle sinnvoll ist, erstrecht wenn man gedenkt Öl nachzufüllen, darf man nicht nur nach dem Kaltölstand gehen, weil dann das Risiko groß ist, daß man mit zuviel Öl fährt.

Btw. da ihr ja alles zu wissen meint , was wird in der Praxis denn passieren, wenn man mit zu hohem Ölstand, als 0,5-1 Liter über der Maximum-Markierung fährt, wenn:
a) alles über Maximum nur Kraftstoffkondensat ist
oder:
b) wirklich alles über Maximum reines Motoröl ist?


----------



## Kuhprah (26. Januar 2021)

Echt jetzt? Wenn du bei 4,5l Motorenöl 0,5 - 1l anderes Zeugs drin hast musst dich um höheren Ölstand auch nicht kümmern... Und 1l zu viel Öl is auch etwas wo man sich zuerst über anderes Sorgen machen sollte....

Aber keine Panik, in 15 Jahren kannst sowas eh kaum noch neu kaufen und dann musst auch kein Öl mehr kontrollieren weils gar keins mehr gibt das da rein muss.

@JoM79
Ich hoffe nicht... nachdem das Model 3 von aussen schon Würfreflexe bei mir erzeugt hat brachte der Innenraum das Fass zum überlaufen... hab die Model 3 Reservierung storniert gehabt dann...   War glaub so im Juli 2017 wo ich da ausgestiegen bin und mir meinen 1.000er wieder hab zurückzahlen lasen.


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Januar 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Wenn du bei 4,5l Motorenöl 0,5 - 1l anderes Zeugs drin hast musst dich um höheren Ölstand auch nicht kümmern... Und 1l zu viel Öl is auch etwas wo man sich zuerst über anderes Sorgen machen sollte....



Ich weiß natürlich, daß zu viel Öl ebenso schädlich ist wie Kraftstoffkondensat, wobei letztes im Kurzstreckenverkehr kaum vermeidbar ist und wahrscheinlich nicht gleich für Schäden sorgen wird.
Allerdings weiß ich nicht, was durch zuviel Öl kaputt gehen kann, meine Vermutung ist, daß es die KATs kaputt machen kann, weil es teils mitverbrannt wird.
Das Kraftstoffkondensat sollte bei einer längere Autobahntour wieder verdunsten, aber bis das geschehen ist, verdünnt es halt das Öl und vermindert dessen Schmierfähigkeit, was auch nicht gesund für die mechanischen Teile des Motor ist.

Meine Autos hatten fast immer einen Stand über Maximum, vermutlich war das immer durch Kraftstoffkondensat, merklich kaputt gegangen ist dadurch jedenfalls nie etwas bei meinen Autos, allerdings habe ich auch keines gefahren bis es einen schwerwiegenden Defekt hatte.


----------



## NuVirus (26. Januar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn Sie denn das Design vom Model 3 neu machen würde, wäre der was.
> Ist momentan das Einzige Eauto was ich in Betracht ziehen würde, zumindest als Performance.


gab zumindest nen Facelift kürzlich, aber außer das Chrome zu matten schwarzen wurde und im Innenraum endlich mal auf ich glaub fast allen einfach zerkratzenden Klavierlack verzichtet wurde hat sich optisch nichts geändert soweit ich weiß. Gab sonst noch Detailänderungen.
Wenn es nen Display hinterm Lenkrad hätte oder zumindest Head Up Display würde es mir viel schwerer fallen es nicht zu kaufen, gerade falls man noch nen kapazitives Lenkrad hätte für den Autopilot das hat selbst nen Golf und der ist nicht so aufs autonome Fahren getrimmt aktuell.


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Allerdings weiß ich nicht, was durch zuviel Öl kaputt gehen kann, meine Vermutung ist, daß es die KATs kaputt machen kann, weil es teils mitverbrannt wird.


Das Öl schäumt auf. Die Schmierwirkung lässt nach. Motorschaden ist die Folge.
Aber keine Sorge. Das tritt bei dir nicht ein.


----------



## Tim1974 (27. Januar 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Öl schäumt auf. Die Schmierwirkung lässt nach. Motorschaden ist die Folge.



Wieso schäumt es auf und wieviel zu viel muß dazu drinn sein?



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber keine Sorge. Das tritt bei dir nicht ein.



Wiegesagt, ich hatte immer über Maximum und nie selbst nachgefüllt und nie irgendeinen Schaden am Motor oder KAT.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Januar 2021)

Ratgeber - AUTO BILD
					

Autokauf, Gebrauchtwagen-Check, Reifen, Reparatur und Pflege, Kfz-Steuer und -Versicherung – die besten Tipps von der AUTO BILD-Redaktion.




					servicecenter.autobild.de
				



1 minute Google.


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wieso schäumt es auf und wieviel zu viel muß dazu drinn sein?


Weil die Kurbelwelle im Öl herumrudert.
Wie viel mehr drin sein muss kann ich nicht sagen. Ich kenne aber jemanden, der es geschafft hat, so viel Öl reinzufüllen, dass es bis oben hin zum Einfüllstopfen aufgefüllt war.
Ebenso hab ich schon einige Turboladerschäden gesehen, weil die Leute nach einem Ölwechsel direkt den Motor gestartet haben. Dabei dauert das eine Weile, bis der Ölfilter wieder voll ist und alles Druck hat.
Der Motor dreht im Leerlauf mit 1000rpm. Das mag gehen, wenn der Öldruck noch nicht ganz da ist. Der Verschleiß erhöht sich halt.
Aber der Turbolader dreht mit 20.000rpm und mehr und das mag der Turbolader gar nicht, wenn der Öldruck noch nicht da ist. 
Daher -- Zündung abziehen, Anlasser drehen lassen bis der Öldruck da ist. Dann anschließen und Motor starten.
Deswegen bin ich auch ein großer Fan von vernünftigen Anzeigen wie Öldruckanzeige oder Öldruckmesser. Nicht wie heute, wo das über den Bordcomputer angezeigt wird und man sonst keine Anzeige oder Kontrolllampe hat.

Das sind alles Dinge, die bei einem Elektroauto entfallen.
Da musst du nur aufpassen, den Ladestecker abzuziehen, bevor du losfährst und die Ladestation aus der Verankerung reißt.


----------



## Tim1974 (27. Januar 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil die Kurbelwelle im Öl herumrudert.



Ok, hab ich verstanden, wieder was dazu gelernt! 

Dennoch haben mir die Werkstätten damals anscheinend beim Ölwechsel soviel Öl eingefüllt, daß mein Peilstand immer über Maximum lag, wobei es oben dünnflüssiger aussah als unten, daher denke ich war das über Maximum wohl kein Öl sondern nur Kraftstoffkondensat, vielleicht hatte ich deswegen auch nie die oben genannten Probleme.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie viel mehr drin sein muss kann ich nicht sagen. Ich kenne aber jemanden, der es geschafft hat, so viel Öl reinzufüllen, dass es bis oben hin zum Einfüllstopfen aufgefüllt war.




Da hat dann aber anscheinend jemand sehr ungenau vor dem Einfüllen gemessen.
Ich würde das jetzt so machen, erstmal vor dem Kaltstart eine Kontrolle, aber dabei nur nachfüllen, wenn der Stand unter Minimum liegt und auch dann nur sehr behutsam und wenig nachfüllen, keinesfalls bis Maximum!
Dann den Motor warmfahren und etwa 10 Minuten abstellen, dann nochmal Öl messen und erst dann bis an die Maximum-Marke nachfüllen, aber nicht drüber gehen.
Entscheidend für die Nachfüllmenge ist also der Ölstand mit warmem Motor, aber auch dann sollte man wissen, wie groß der Abstand zwischen Min. und Max. ist.
Dennoch würde ich von einem vernünftigen Motor erwarten, daß dieser überschüssiges Öl loszuwerden im Stande ist, ohne das es ihm oder den KATs schadet.
Würde ich einen Motor selbst konstruieren, würde ich zwei Öleinfüllstutzen vorsehen, einen für den Ölwechsel und einen fürs Nachfüllen. Der Ölstutzen fürs Nachfüllen würde in einen extra Behälter führen, nicht in den Ölkreiskauf des Motors, aus diesem Extrabehälter würde der Motor selbstständig Öl in den Kreislauf einsaugen, wenn dort der Stand zu niedrig wäre, ansonsten würde das eingefüllte Öl halt in dem Extrebehälter verbleiben.
Dann könnte man quasi nicht zuviel Öl nachfüllen, sofern man nicht in den Haupteinfüllstutzen einfüllt, der dann nur für Ölwechsel in der Werkstatt da wäre, die dort hoffentlich genau die richtig Menge einfüllen würden.
Das in Verbindung mit einem kontrollierten Ölauswurf im Falle der Überfüllung des Ölkreislaufes würde eine extrem sicherer, ja narrensichere Lösung bedeuten, man könnte dann quasi nicht mit zu viel oder zu wenig Öl fahren, sofern der Zusatzbehälter immer randvoll wäre und man bräuchte dann auch nicht mehr vorsichtshalber auf Reise einen Liter Öl im Kofferraum mit zu führen.


----------



## Kuhprah (27. Januar 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da musst du nur aufpassen, den Ladestecker abzuziehen, bevor du losfährst und die Ladestation aus der Verankerung reißt.



Ich kenne kein einziges E-Auto bei dem das ginge.. da fährt keines. Bastellösungen mal ausgenommen.


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Ich kenne kein einziges E-Auto bei dem das ginge.. da fährt keines. Bastellösungen mal ausgenommen.


War doch auch nur ein Gag.


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. Januar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ratgeber - AUTO BILD
> 
> 
> Autokauf, Gebrauchtwagen-Check, Reifen, Reparatur und Pflege, Kfz-Steuer und -Versicherung – die besten Tipps von der AUTO BILD-Redaktion.
> ...


Das kann man ihm bei jedem Thema schreiben und er ignoriert es.

Selbst was in Erfahrung bringen -> Fehlanzeige


----------



## Tim1974 (28. Januar 2021)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Das kann man ihm bei jedem Thema schreiben und er ignoriert es.



Mir?

Ich hab doch eingesehen, daß man beim Einfüllen nach dem Ölstand in warmem Zustand gehen sollte, da sonst das Risiko steigt zuviel einzufüllen.

Ich hab damals wohl vorwiegend kalt gemessen, weil ich es nicht besser wußte und weil es bequemer war, ich mußte nicht den Motor vorher rund 10 Minuten abgestellt haben, das kann an der Tanke nerven, wenn hinter einem schon jemand steht, der auch tanken will.
Außerdem brauchte ich in kaltem Zustand keinen Abwischlappen, kein Tuch was ich hinterher wegwerfen oder irgendwann waschen muß.
Sollte wirklich mal eine größere Menge in der Zeit ausgelaufen sein, in der man das Auto nicht genutzt hat, was bei mir schonmal eine Woche sein konnte, hätte ich notfalls den Ölstand zumindest wieder auf knapp über Minimum auffüllen können, bevor ich losfahre, das hätte ich Extremfall auch vor einem kapitalen Motorschaden schützen können.

Nichtsdestotrotz, heute würde ich auf jeden Fall auch bzw. vorallem im warmem Zustand messen und mich beim Nachfüllen vorallem daran orientieren.
Allerdings hab ich noch nie nachfüllen müssen.

Jetzt sollten wir aber langsam mal wieder den Bogen zum Thema bekommen, wobei ich gerade am Überlegen bin das etwas anzupassen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. Januar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Mir?


Ja dir.

Du stellst Fragen, welche man sich selbst beantworten kann, wenn man mal eine Suchmaschine nutzt.


----------



## Zeiss (28. Januar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Nicht alles was man nicht versteht oder wovon man keine Ahnung hat ist Bullshit.
> Es ist nicht schlimm sich nicht auszukennen, darum sind wir ja hier und erweitern gegenseitig unser Wissen oder versuchen es zumindest, ich weiß auch nicht alles und hab hier schon einiges gelernt.


Dann sagt mir doch mal, von was ich in deinen Augen keine Ahnung habe?


JoM79 schrieb:


> Sag mal Tim, willst du es nicht verstehen?
> Wenn man den C63 auch nur ansatzweise standesgemäß bewegen will, liegst du locker bei 15L Verbrauch.
> Nur weil es mal wieder nicht in dein Wunschdenken passt, ist das trotzdem die Realität.
> Davon ab, wer nur in der Stadt rumkurvt und auf der Autobahn max 180 fährt, der braucht auch keinen C63.


Ich glaube nicht, dass da 15 Liter reichen, es wird der eine oder andere Liter mehr sein.


JoM79 schrieb:


> Ausser natürlich du brauchst unbedingt ein Statussymbol.


Das ist wohl eher der Use Case in diesem Fall.


JoM79 schrieb:


> Kontrolliert heutzutage eigentlich noch jemand seinen Ölstand beim Tanken?
> Ich hab bei meinem Auto noch nie den Ölstand kontrolliert.


Da ich weiß, dass die beiden kein Öl verbrauchen, lasse ich es. Ansonsten verlasse ich mich auf auf die Ölstandsensoren.


----------



## Tim1974 (28. Januar 2021)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Dann sagt mir doch mal, von was ich in deinen Augen keine Ahnung habe?



Du hast bisher zumindest nichts geäußert, was erkennen läßt, daß du Ahnung vom Thema hast, stattdessen hast du meine Links, die weitgehend meine Annahmen untermauerten anscheinend nicht zur Kenntnis genommen und lieber meine Aussagen als "Bullshit" bezeichnet.
Erwartest du dann eine nette Reaktion meinerseits darauf? 

Ich lasse gerne mit mir diskutieren und mich auch gerne davon überzeugen, wenn ich wo falsch liege, aber dafür braucht es dann stichhaltige Argumente und manchmal auch beweisende Links, eine pöbelnde Ausdrucksweise hingegen überzeugt mich meist nur darin, daß der Diskussionspartner eben keine Argumente hat und deswegen persönlich wird, sowas ist ein Armutszeugnis, was ich hier im Forum leider immer wieder erlebe! 

Also fühle dich jetzt nicht persönlich angegriffen, sondern kontere wenn dann mit fachlich fundierten Aussagen, damit erreichst du bei mir deutlich mehr!

Auch wenn es hier nicht im Sportwagen mit Verbrennungsmotor geht, allenfalls um den Vergleich mit ähnlich leistungsstarken Elektrofahrzeugen, möchte ich anmerken, daß ich nie und nirgends behauptet habe, das ein C63 AMG (W204) ein rundum günstiges Auto ist, er verbraucht viel, ist auch relativ teuer im Unterhalt und in den Reparaturen, aber er ist immer noch sehr günstig gemessen an einem S65 AMG oder auch schon deutlich günstiger als nur ein E63 AMG.
Meine Rede war davon, so ein C63 AMG vielleicht mal gebraucht für 25t € zu kaufen und nur als Sommerfahrzeug zu nutzen, für sagen wir mal ca. 2000 km im Jahr, wenn man da einen guten Kauf macht und das Auto pfleglich behandelt, kann man es mit etwas Glück (wenig Reparaturen) *relativ* günstig fahren, erstrecht wenn man vielleicht noch auf LPG umrüstet.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass da 15 Liter reichen, es wird der eine oder andere Liter mehr sein.



Ich hab immerhin schon rausgefunden, daß der W204 C63 AMG bei Tempo 195 rund 3000 U/min macht im größten Gang, also wird der Verbrauch sicherlich deutlich unter 20 Litern auf 100 km bei konstant Tempo 180 liegen.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Da ich weiß, dass die beiden kein Öl verbrauchen, lasse ich es. Ansonsten verlasse ich mich auf auf die Ölstandsensoren.



Das ist aber auch ziemlich blauäugig!
Zum einen kann ein Auto, was in der Vergangenheit kein nennenswertes Öl verbraucht hat zum Ölfresser werden, wenn z.B. Kolbendichtungsringe/Ölabstreifringe undicht werden oder wenn irgendeine Dichtung ihre Funktion nicht mehr erfüllen kann, das wird sicher eher nicht bei recht neuen Fahrzeugen geschehen, eher bei älteren und erstrecht wenn Öl verwendet wurde, was nicht den Herstellerspezifikationen entspricht.
Zum anderen können natürlich auch Ölleitungen undicht werden oder die Ölwanne selbst, wenn man z.B. mal aufgesetzt hat.
Außerdem würde ich mich nie nur auf irgenwelche Sensoren verlassen, der gute alte Peilstab ist immer noch aussagekräftiger und eine manuelle Kontrolle ermöglicht auch zu beurteilen, ob sich viel Kondensat im Öl befindet oder vielleicht sogar Kühlwasser (falls eine Dichtung durchlässig geworden ist), glaubst du ernsthaft deine Sensoren im Auto können sowas feststellen?


----------



## JoM79 (28. Januar 2021)

Du kontrolliert also jeden Tag dein Öl, bzw jedes mal bevor und nachdem du gefahren bist?


----------



## Tim1974 (28. Januar 2021)

Um den Bogen mal wieder mehr zum eigentlichen Thema hier zu bekommen, hier gibt es einen relativ interessante Beurteilung des Status-quo bei uns im Lande und in anderen Ländern und dazu eine Zukunftsprognose:








						Autoexperte über Ende der Verbrenner: „Wir sehen eine enorme Dynamik“
					

Das E-Auto wird sich aus ökonomischen Gründen schneller durchsetzen, als viele denken. Das sagt der Gewerkschafter und Autoexperte Hans Lawitzke.




					taz.de
				




Auch hier ist die Rede von ca. 70 Cent pro KW/h an Autobahnen, das würde bei 20 KW/h auf 100 km für 14 € auf 100 km, also grob die Kosten für 10 Liter Benzin bedeuten.
Also wirtschaftlich ist für mich echt was anderes, daran gemessen ist ein moderner Diesel wesentlich günstiger auf Langstrecken zu betreiben!


----------



## Threshold (28. Januar 2021)

Man kann hellhörig werden, wenn man mal einen Ölfleck findet, wo man immer parkt.
Solange das nicht der Fall ist, muss man auch nicht ständig nachgucken ob genug Öl vorhanden ist.
Und wenn der Motor blaue Wolken ausstößt, ist sowieso ein Defekt vorhanden. Dabei müssen das nicht die Kolbenringe sein, das kann auch vom turbolader oder den Ventilen kommen.

Das ist halt der Unterschied zum Elektromotor.
Im Gegensatz dazu muss der Verbrennungsmotor die Energie für den Vortrieb erst erzeugen.


----------



## Tim1974 (28. Januar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du kontrolliert also jeden Tag dein Öl, bzw jedes mal bevor und nachdem du gefahren bist?


Ich hab ihn früher beim VR6 vor jeder Fahrt kontrolliert, was aber meist nur etwa zweimal pro Woche war.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist halt der Unterschied zum Elektromotor.
> Im Gegensatz dazu muss der Verbrennungsmotor die Energie für den Vortrieb erst erzeugen.



Richtig, aber denke auch an die Kosten auf Langstrecken, wenn man nicht umsonst oder günstig aufladen kann, siehe auch den von mir verlinkten Artikel oben.
Mit einem 3 Liter 6-Zylinder-Turbodiesel fährt man für weniger als die Hälfte Autobahn mit rund Tempo 120, sofern man das Elektroauto für 70-80 Cent pro KW/h aufladen muß, dazu kommt die enorme Zeiteinsparung bei Diesel.


----------



## Threshold (28. Januar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Mit einem 3 Liter 6-Zylinder-Turbodiesel fährt man für weniger als die Hälfte Autbahn mit rund Tempo 120, sofern man das Elektroauto für 70-80 Cent prk KW/h aufladen muß, dazu kommt die enorme Zeiteinsparung bei Diesel.


Mit einem 3 Liter V6 fährst du keine 120.
Und erst mal muss der Diesel entsprechende filter haben, dann sprechen wir weiter.
Man muss die Emissionen stark beschränken, sodass ein 3 Liter V6 so unrentabel wird, dass ihn niemand mehr kaufen wird.
Ein 1 Liter 3 Zylinder ist völlig ausreichend.
Allerdings nicht als Hybrid. Hybrid ist Verarschung und sollte verboten werden .


----------



## Tim1974 (28. Januar 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mit einem 3 Liter V6 fährst du keine 120.



Davon man abgesehen, das ich einen Reihenmotor meinte, was aber hier vermutlich weniger erheblich ist, warum sollte man damit keine 120 Km/h als Reisetempo wählen?
Nicht jeder der einen großen Motor hat heizt damit auf Teufel kommt raus herum, erstrecht nicht wenn man sich einen Diesel kauft.
Wir haben so einen in der Familie, der läuft mit ca. 1400 U/min im größten Gang bei Tempo 100 und verbraucht da vielleicht etwa 4 Liter Diesel auf 100 Km, bei Tempo 120 auch nicht wesentlich mehr.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und erst mal muss der Diesel entsprechende filter haben, dann sprechen wir weiter.
> Man muss die Emissionen stark beschränken, sodass ein 3 Liter V6 so unrentabel wird, dass ihn niemand mehr kaufen wird.



Dieselmotoren sind meiner Ansicht nach viel besser als ihr Ruf heute, der durch die Abgasskandale verursacht wurde, man kann die auch sauber bauen und einstellen, sie erzeugen weniger CO2 als Benziner und Gasfahrzeuge und sind vermutlich insgesamt umweltfreundlicher als Elektroautos, deren Strom größtenteils mit Kohlekraftwerken erzeugt wird und die in der Produktion schon soviel CO2 freisetzen wie ein Verbrenner bei etwa 100.000 Km Betrieb.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ein 1 Liter 3 Zylinder ist völlig ausreichend.



Natürlich würde das reichen, aber es macht meist weder sonderlich Spaß mit sowas zu fahren, noch hat man etwas Leistungsreserven und in Fahrzeugen der oberen Mittelklasse mit etwa 1,7-1,9 Tonnen Leergewicht braucht es einfach mehr Hubraum, auch wenn aufgeladen wird.
Außerdem ist BMW aktuell der einzige mir bekannte Hersteller, der einen 3-Zylinder-Turbodiesel-Motor im Sortiment hat, allerdings vernünftigerweise auch mit 1,5 Litern Hubraum.
Einzelbrennräume von unter 400-500ccm sollte es beim Diesel meiner Ansicht nach nicht mehr geben.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Januar 2021)

1 Liter Diesel hat mehr CO2 als 1 Liter Benzin/Autogas oder 1kg Erdgas.
Warum sollte man nicht weniger als 400-500ccm haben?


----------



## Tim1974 (28. Januar 2021)

Vorweg untermauere ich meine Verbrauchsschätzung noch hiermit:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p12koCMSYIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





JoM79 schrieb:


> 1 Liter Diesel hat mehr CO2 als 1 Liter Benzin/Autogas oder 1kg Erdgas.



Darum gehts doch aber jetzt nicht, fakt ist doch nunmal, daß Dieselmotoren weniger CO2 ausstoßen als vergleichbare Benziner oder Gasfahrzeuge.
Oder meintest du in der Kraftstofferzeugung freigesetztes CO2?



JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum sollte man nicht weniger als 400-500ccm haben?



Nach meiner praktischen Erfahrung werden Motoren mit kleinen Einzelbrennräumen immer müder und zugschwächer, gutes Beispiel der frühere BMW (E30) 320i (Benziner), hatte zwar 6 Zylinder, aber nur 2 Liter Hubraum, da würde ich einen 4 oder 5 Zylinder bevorzugen, weil die aus dem unteren Drehzahlbereich spürbar mehr Drehmoment liefern.
Ich hab früher auch mal gelesen, daß Dieselmotoren mindestens 400ccm pro Zylinder haben sollen, um den Kraftstoff optimal ausnutzen zu können, bei Benzinern waren es wohl mindestes rund 300ccm pro Zylinder, wobei besagter BMW 320i zeigte, daß 300ccm zu wenig sind pro Zylinder, darum haben die auch den Hubraum dann später weiter erhöht, erstmal auf 2,2 Liter, dann kam glaub ich die Abkehr vom 6-Zylinder mit weniger als 2,5 Litern und der 320i wurde ein 4-Zylinder, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.
Alle anderen mir bekannten Hersteller mit Ausnahme von Mazda ( https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mazda_MX-3 ) vermieden 6-Zylinder unter ca. 2,4 Litern Gesamthubraum, was durchaus auch Sinn machte.
Ich selbst bin ja 8 Jahre lang einen 2,5 Liter V6 (24V) Sauger (mit Schaltsaugrohr) gefahren und muß auch sagen, weniger Hubraum sollten es bei 6 Zylindern nicht sein.
Die Regel gillt natürlich auch für geringere Zylinderzahlen, wobei man in Klein(st)wagen natürlich gleichgültiger damit umgegangen ist, da erwarten die Käufer meist ja auch kein so bombiges Drehmoment aus dem Drehzahlkeller.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Januar 2021)

Wen interessieren heutzutage noch Sauger? 
Und wenn du Drehmoment aus dem Keller willst, kauf ein Eauto, da gibt's auch keine Probleme mit dem Öl. 
Wie wäre übrigens mal mit Links zu deinen Behauptungen?


----------



## Zeiss (28. Januar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch ziemlich blauäugig!
> Zum einen kann ein Auto, was in der Vergangenheit kein nennenswertes Öl verbraucht hat zum Ölfresser werden, wenn z.B. Kolbendichtungsringe/Ölabstreifringe undicht werden oder wenn irgendeine Dichtung ihre Funktion nicht mehr erfüllen kann, das wird sicher eher nicht bei recht neuen Fahrzeugen geschehen, eher bei älteren und erstrecht wenn Öl verwendet wurde, was nicht den Herstellerspezifikationen entspricht.
> Zum anderen können natürlich auch Ölleitungen undicht werden oder die Ölwanne selbst, wenn man z.B. mal aufgesetzt hat.
> Außerdem würde ich mich nie nur auf irgenwelche Sensoren verlassen, der gute alte Peilstab ist immer noch aussagekräftiger und eine manuelle Kontrolle ermöglicht auch zu beurteilen, ob sich viel Kondensat im Öl befindet oder vielleicht sogar Kühlwasser (falls eine Dichtung durchlässig geworden ist), glaubst du ernsthaft deine Sensoren im Auto können sowas feststellen?


Ach Kindchen... ich kenne meine Autos gut genug um zu merken, dass etwas nicht stimmt... und ja, ich verlasse mich auf die Sensoren. Und wenn ich aus der Garage fahre, schaue ich kurz auf den Boden, da könnten ein paar Tropfen Öl oder Kühlmittel oder sonstwas interessantes sein.

Ich persönlich pfeife auf die Herstellerfreigaben, bzw. sie dienen nur der Orientierung, mehr aber auch nicht. Viel mehr lese ich die Datenblätter von dem Öl, was ich meine, das zu meinem Motor gut passen würde, wie das Additivpaket aussieht, was sind die Werte für HTHS, Aschegehalt, Flammpunkt, RI, .... wenn das alles passt, nehme ich es. In beiden Autos bin ich 0W40 Öl gefahren, eins davon ist Bj 1991, der andere ist 2006, beides V12. Ölverbrauch? Ich muss zwischen den Ölwechsel (welches alle 12tkm stattfindet) kein ml nachfüllen, obwohl sie richtig auf die Schnauze kriegen. Also bitte, hör auf mit deinen "Weisheiten", ich glaube, mir brauchst du von Motoren und Ölen nichts erzählen....


----------



## Tim1974 (28. Januar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wie wäre übrigens mal mit Links zu deinen Behauptungen?



Darfst du gerne selber nach suchen, von mir kamen hier im Thread bereits die meisten Links, die meist weitgehend meine Behauptungen untermauerten, dennoch schreibe ich ja nur "Bullshit"... 
Außerdem warum sollte ich weitere Links suchen, die noch weiter vom eigentlichen Thema weg führen?
Ich bin nicht der einzige, der für eine halbwegs themengerechte Diskussion verantwortlich ist!



Zeiss schrieb:


> Ach Kindchen...



Da reichen schon zwei Worte und wieder ist die überhebliche Respektlosigkeit anderen gegeüber da, dann wundert sich hier jemand, warum mein Ton auch nicht immer freundlich ist? 



Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich persönlich pfeife auf die Herstellerfreigaben



Mutig, aber ist deine Entscheidung.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Viel mehr lese ich die Datenblätter von dem Öl, was ich meine, das zu meinem Motor gut passen würde, wie das Additivpaket aussieht, was sind die Werte für HTHS, Aschegehalt, Flammpunkt, RI, .... wenn das alles passt, nehme ich es.



Ok, wenn du dich so gut auszukennen meinst, mag es auch auf diese Weise gehen.
Allerdings ist es für normal sterbliche wohl einfacher sich an die Herstellerspezifikationen zu halten, als eine chemische Analyse des Öls vorzunehmen und sich erstmal das dafür nötige Fachwissen anzueignen. 



Zeiss schrieb:


> In beiden Autos bin ich 0W40 Öl gefahren, eins davon ist Bj 1991, der andere ist 2006, beides V12.



BMW V12?
Gerade bei den aus deren ersten Generationen hörte ich, daß die Motoren sehr wählerisch beim Öl sind, wenn ich mich nicht täusche ware teilsynthetisches Öl dort angeblich die beste Wahl, vollsynthetisches mochten sie wohl nicht so, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere und mir damals kein Quatsch erzählt wurde.
Extreme Langläufer (deutlich über 150.000 km) waren diese Motoren wohl aber angelich trotzdem nicht, wobei ich das noch bezweifle, wenn sie gut gepflegt werden, denn 300 PS aus 5 Litern Hubraum sind eine eher sehr entspannte Auslegung aus heutiger Sicht.
Bin selbst aber nur mal kurz zweimal einen Probe gefahren Ende der 90iger, war mir letztendlich zu gewagt mit den Folgekosten, erstrecht bei schon recht alten Gebrauchtwagen.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Januar 2021)

YT Videos als Untermauerung, super.
Damit kann ich dir so ziemlich jede Aussage beweisen.








						Why 0.5-Liter Cylinders Will Soon Dominate Automotive-Engine Design
					

Modularity and packaging are driving engine design. Read more at Car and Driver.




					www.caranddriver.com


----------



## Zeiss (29. Januar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Da reichen schon zwei Worte und wieder ist die überhebliche Respektlosigkeit anderen gegeüber da, dann wundert sich hier jemand, warum mein Ton auch nicht immer freundlich ist?


Das, was du von dir gibst, zeugt nicht gerade von der Fachkompetenz, sorry.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Mutig, aber ist deine Entscheidung.


Hat mit mutig nichts zu tun.  Ich lehne mich weit aus dem Fenster und sage, dass ich von Ölen mehr Ahnung habe, als 85% der Kfzler...
Ich entscheide, was reinkommt und erst recht keine 5W30 Plörre.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ok, wenn du dich so gut auszukennen meinst, mag es auch auf diese Weise gehen.
> Allerdings ist es für normal sterbliche wohl einfacher sich an die Herstellerspezifikationen zu halten, als eine chemische Analyse des Öls vorzunehmen und sich erstmal das dafür nötige Fachwissen anzueignen.


Man muss sich halt damit beschäftigen und sich etwas in das Thema einarbeiten. Was am Ende dann doch einfacher ist als man denkt.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> BMW V12?


Ja, BMW V12. Ein M70 und N73.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Gerade bei den aus deren ersten Generationen hörte ich, daß die Motoren sehr wählerisch beim Öl sind, wenn ich mich nicht täusche ware teilsynthetisches Öl dort angeblich die beste Wahl, vollsynthetisches mochten sie wohl nicht so, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere und mir damals kein Quatsch erzählt wurde.


Das ist absolut dummes Stammtischgeschwätz von den Jüngern, die das Auto nur von Bilder kennen. Es ist faszinierend, was da alles nachgesagt wird... Nockenwellen sollen einlaufen, thermische Probleme, das mit Öl, Elektronikprobleme... alles kompletter Bullshit.

Wenn ein Motor Öl frisst, ist er kaputt und gehört repariert (Kolbenringe verschlissen,  VSD ausgetrocknet, Ringstegbruch). Wenn die Hydros klappern, sind sie durch und müssen getauscht werden. Wer da 10W60 reinleert und es damit "repariert", gehört erschossen. Wenn der Motor Öl verliert, dann ist die Dichtung/Simmerring platt und gehört gewechselt. So einfach ist das Ganze.

Wegen so eines Simmerrings (KW, getriebeseitig) und einer Dichtung (an der großen Ölwanne) musste mein Motor 2018 ausgebaut werden, vermessen und neuabgedichtet werden. Die Dichtungen waren sowas von hart, dass sie da auch nur irgendwas abgedichtet haben, grenzte schon an Wunder. Der Motor lief zwischen 2006 und 2018 mit Mobil1 NewLife 0W40, mit minimalen BlowBy Gasen und ohne Ölverbrauch, zwischen den Ölwechsel musste ich kein ml nachfüllen.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Extreme Langläufer (deutlich über 150.000 km) waren diese Motoren wohl aber angelich trotzdem nicht, wobei ich das noch bezweifle, wenn sie gut gepflegt werden, denn 300 PS aus 5 Litern Hubraum sind eine eher sehr entspannte Auslegung aus heutiger Sicht.


150tkm ist ein Langläufer? Bei VW vielleicht und bei den ersten BMW N47 Motoren...
Wir haben im Club Motoren, die 500tkm und mehr runter haben und erfreuen sich der besten Gesundheit. Im 7er Forum gibt es mehrere V8 Fahrer (N62 Motoren) mit über 700tkm auf der Uhr, einer ist kurz vor einer Million... aktuell hat er 837tkm auf der Uhr stehen. Erster Motor, erstes Getriebe....


----------



## Tim1974 (29. Januar 2021)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Das, was du von dir gibst, zeugt nicht gerade von der Fachkompetenz, sorry.


Mußt halt *genau* lesen was ich schreibe und wie ich es ausdrücke, bei Dingen wo ich mir nicht absolut sicher bin, formuliere ich das auch nur sehr vorsichtig, so wie mit dem teilsynthetischen Öl und den ersten BMW V12 weiter unten.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Hat mit mutig nichts zu tun. Ich lehne mich weit aus dem Fenster und sage, dass ich von Ölen mehr Ahnung habe, als 85% der Kfzler...
> Ich entscheide, was reinkommt und erst recht keine 5W30 Plörre.


Nagut, wenn du Chemiker bist oder anderweitig vom Fach, kannst du das vermutlich wirklich besser beurteilen als ein KFZ-Mechaniker, allerdings würde ich dem Fahrzeughersteller immer noch das beste Urteilsvermögen zusprechen, denn da sind sicherlich Fahrzeugingenieure und andere Fachkräfte daran beteiligt, welches Öl freigegeben wird und welches nicht.
Gutes Beispiel sind die Ford Ecoboost-Motoren mit Zahnriemen im Ölbad. Da gab es einige "schlaue" Nutzer, die meinten es besser zu wissen und anderes als das vorgeschriebene Öl zu verwenden oder seltener das Öl zu wechseln, mit oft verheerenden Folgen (Zahnriemen zerlegt sich durch falsches Öl und es droht ein kapitaler Motorschaden).

Darum auch mein Einwand (ich bin ja höflich) und will einfach mal davon ausgehen, daß du wirklich so viel Ahnung hast, wie du es von dir behauptest, aber wenn das stimmt, heißt es noch lange nicht, daß jeder andere auch gefahrlos selbst entscheiden kann, welches Öl er nimmt!



Zeiss schrieb:


> Das ist absolut dummes Stammtischgeschwätz von den Jüngern, die das Auto nur von Bilder kennen. Es ist faszinierend, was da alles nachgesagt wird... Nockenwellen sollen einlaufen, thermische Probleme, das mit Öl, Elektronikprobleme... alles kompletter Bullshit.
> 
> Wenn ein Motor Öl frisst, ist er kaputt und gehört repariert (Kolbenringe verschlissen, VSD ausgetrocknet, Ringstegbruch). Wenn die Hydros klappern, sind sie durch und müssen getauscht werden. Wer da 10W60 reinleert und es damit "repariert", gehört erschossen. Wenn der Motor Öl verliert, dann ist die Dichtung/Simmerring platt und gehört gewechselt. So einfach ist das Ganze.
> 
> Wegen so eines Simmerrings (KW, getriebeseitig) und einer Dichtung (an der großen Ölwanne) musste mein Motor 2018 ausgebaut werden, vermessen und neuabgedichtet werden. Die Dichtungen waren sowas von hart, dass sie da auch nur irgendwas abgedichtet haben, grenzte schon an Wunder. Der Motor lief zwischen 2006 und 2018 mit Mobil1 NewLife 0W40, mit minimalen BlowBy Gasen und ohne Ölverbrauch, zwischen den Ölwechsel musste ich kein ml nachfüllen.


Wer mir das mit dem teilsynthetischen Öl erzählte und auf welchen V12-Motor es sich bezog weiß ich nicht mehr sicher, ist über 20 Jahre her, ich glaube es war ein Autohändler.
Wie soll ich selbst solche Aussagen überprüfen?
Ich hab weder das chemische Grundwissen dafür, bin auch kein Fahrzeugbauingenieur und hatte noch nie einen BMW V12 und werde sicher auch nie einen haben, zum einen weil das unnötige Geldverbrennerei ist und zum anderen weil mir 4 Zylinder weniger besser gefallen (klanglich).

Btw. wo wir gerade bei Aussagen von vermeidlichen Fachkräften und ähnlichem sind, ich hörte neulich in einem Video, daß angeblich V12-Motoren (abgesehen vielleicht von Sportwagen) kein längeres Vollgas (also z.B. Rennbetrieb) mögen, weil sie dann einfach zu heiß werden und zu wenig Kühlung bekommen in den gewöhnlichen Oberklassefahrzeugen.
Ist das auch Quatsch?



Zeiss schrieb:


> 150tkm ist ein Langläufer? Bei VW vielleicht und bei den ersten BMW N47 Motoren...
> Wir haben im Club Motoren, die 500tkm und mehr runter haben und erfreuen sich der besten Gesundheit. Im 7er Forum gibt es mehrere V8 Fahrer (N62 Motoren) mit über 700tkm auf der Uhr, einer ist kurz vor einer Million... aktuell hat er 837tkm auf der Uhr stehen. Erster Motor, erstes Getriebe....


Das wiederum würde auch meiner Einschätzung von diesen Motoren entsprechen.
Ich sehe keinen Grund, warum ein 5 Liter V12 mit 300 PS nicht eine Million Km schaffen sollte, wenn er immer perfekt gepflegt und schonend behandelt wurde (gut eingefahren, immer Ölwechsel nach Herstellervorgabe, nie überhitzt (immer genug Kühlwasser und Öl), immer schonend warmgefahren und auch warmgefahren nicht im Rennbetrieb gequält, keine oder nur ganz selten Kurzstrecken und immer anschließendes gründliches Warmfahren um Kondensat schnellstmöglich wieder los zu werden usw.).
Für V8 gillt nichts anderes, auch ein 6-Zylinder kann sicher so hohe Fahrleistunge bei entsprechender Pflege erreichen, solange er nicht so hoch ausgelegt ist wie heute oftmals (aus 3 Litern Hubraum 430 PS oder mehr).

Gerade wo es hier um Elektroautos und deren Folgekosten geht und einige hier behaupten, die würden soviel geringer sein und auch die Akkus würden so lange halten...
Da ist es doch sehr interessant zu hören, das einige BMW-Motoren auch über 700tkm halten, also zählt das Argument der längeren Haltbarkeit von Elektrofahrzeugen ja auch hier nicht unbedingt!


----------



## Threshold (29. Januar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Natürlich würde das reichen, aber es macht meist weder sonderlich Spaß mit sowas zu fahren, noch hat man etwas Leistungsreserven und in Fahrzeugen der oberen Mittelklasse mit etwa 1,7-1,9 Tonnen Leergewicht braucht es einfach mehr Hubraum, auch wenn aufgeladen wird.


Du musst endlich mal umdenken. Die Zeit des freien Gasfußes ist vorbei.
Spaß kannst du woanders haben.


----------



## Kuhprah (29. Januar 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst endlich mal umdenken. Die Zeit des freien Gasfußes ist vorbei.
> Spaß kannst du woanders haben.



Öhm... mir macht mein S100D durchaus Spass.. und ich habe ein Tempolimit von 120 mit Strafen die kein Aprilscherz sind wie bei euch. 
Wenn Spass einzig darin besteht wer sich traut den rechten Fuss so lange wie möglich am Pedal zu lassen und sinnlos geradeaus zu fahren... dann will ich lieber keinen Spass haben


----------



## JoM79 (29. Januar 2021)

Ach auf 402m macht das ab und an Spass.


----------



## Threshold (29. Januar 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Öhm... mir macht mein S100D durchaus Spass.. und ich habe ein Tempolimit von 120 mit Strafen die kein Aprilscherz sind wie bei euch.


Ich würde in eine gute Sportauspuffanlage investieren. Das bringt mehr FPS.


----------



## Tim1974 (30. Januar 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst endlich mal umdenken. Die Zeit des freien Gasfußes ist vorbei.
> Spaß kannst du woanders haben.


Gibt für mich aber kaum was was mehr Spaß macht. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde in eine gute Sportauspuffanlage investieren.


Den Tip wollte ich auch sofort geben, als ich das gelesen habe, am Tesla macht sich so eine Sportauspuffanlage sicherlich besonders gut, denn den Sound finde ich ohne doch etwas mau, am besten also gleich eine Klappenauspuffanlage anbauen, sofern der TÜV das zuläßt!


----------



## Threshold (30. Januar 2021)

Der Porsche Taycan hat eine extra Soundanlage drin.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fxSBMTwE858

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Januar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Gibt für mich aber kaum was was mehr Spaß macht.


Raser.


----------



## Kuhprah (30. Januar 2021)

Soundanlage? Wer es braucht. Is halt so dass viele nicht ohne können, oder wollen. Auch so Leute muss man halt bedienen.

Generell find ich das Video interessant, hier würdest das nicht machen. Nach dem Video biste das Auto los, hast garantiert ne bedingte Haftstrafe von 1 Jahr oder mehr am Hals und bist ne 5stellige Summe ärmer...  Wobei.. bei 70+ über Limit könnte es sogar für ne unbedingte Haftstrafe reichen...  

Deutschland is halt für Autofreaks das was die USA für Waffenfreaks sind  Wobei.. bei denen klappt das mit dem Umdenken bei den Waffen genauso gut wie in D das Umdenken über ein Tempolimit etc...  Sind wohl doch beides gleichgestellt


----------



## JoM79 (30. Januar 2021)

Das klingt immer so toll mit kein Tempolimit, nur ist das längst nicht überall so und auch nicht jeder fährt gleich automatisch schneller als Richtgeschwindigkeit. 
Die Frage ist ja auch, was soll ein generelles Tempolimit bringen? 
Weniger Tote, weniger CO2 Ausstoß, weniger verkaufte schnelle Autos?


----------



## Zeiss (30. Januar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Raser.


Was ist für Dich ein Raser?


----------



## Threshold (30. Januar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ja auch, was soll ein generelles Tempolimit bringen?


Es zerstört Arbeitsplätze in der deutschen Automobilindustrie.
Die neue S Klasse kommt ja mit einem 12 Zylinder Biturbo. Man stelle sich vor, damit darf man nur noch 130 fahren.
Das widerspricht doch dem gesunden Menschenverstand.
Oder so.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Januar 2021)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Was ist für Dich ein Raser?


War an Tim gerichtet, der hier gerne Leute als Raser bezeichnet.
Für mich hat hat das nur bedingt was mit einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit zu tun.
Das sind eher Leute die immer und überall ohne Rücksicht so schnell wie möglich voran kommen wollen.


----------



## Tim1974 (8. Februar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ja auch, was soll ein generelles Tempolimit bringen?
> Weniger Tote, weniger CO2 Ausstoß, weniger verkaufte schnelle Autos?



Eine weitere Frage ist, wie man es kontrollieren will, damit die Leute es auch ernst nehmen und sich flächendeckend drann halten.

Sicherlich kann ein sinnvoll gewähltes Tempolimit den CO2-Ausstoß verringern und auch Unfälle vermeiden, allerdings halte ich ein flächendeckendes Tempolimit auf Autobahnen für nicht verhältnismäßig, weil es ja nach Autobahn und Verkehraufkommen teils durchaus möglich ist längere Zeit sicher zwischen ca. 160-220 zu fahren, vielleicht in manchen Autos sogar schneller.
Die Wirtschaftlichkeit geht natürlich bei solchen Tempi stark in den Keller, sinnvoll ist es also schonmal eher nicht. Es macht aber mal Spaß und es hält mitunter wacher und konzentrierter als stupides Tempo 120 über Stunden hinweg.
Dem Auto tut es dazu auch ab und an mal ganz gut, wenn der Motor ab und zu mal durchgepustet wird und mal etwas länger als nur beim Beschleunigen 4000 U/min oder mehr drehen darf um die Ventile freizubrennen und Kondensat zu verdunsten.
Aber das ganze dann bitteschön mit Verstand, nur auf leeren Autobahnen mit mindestens 3 Spuren pro Fahrtrichtung und freigegebener Geschwindigkeit und auch dann nur, wenn die Witterung, Sichtweite und der Fahrzeugzustand (Reifen, Bremsen usw.) es guten Gewissens zulassen und man selbst auch in der Lage ist bei der hohen Geschwindigkeit richtig zu reagieren.
Ich fand z.B. Tempo 215 (nach Tacho) im Golf 3 VR6 schon etwas grenzwertig damals, viel schneller hätte ich da nicht mit fahren wollen.

Mich nervt auch zunehmend die dauernde CO2-Debatte, ich sehe zwar ein, daß Klimaschutz wichtig und richtig ist, aber es gibt auch andere Wege als um jedes Gramm ausgestoßenes CO2 zu kämpfen, man sollte einfach mal wieder mehr Aufforsten, auf der ganzen Welt und dazu die Motoren halt weiter auf geringeren CO2-Ausstoß optimieren, Elektroautos braucht es meiner Ansicht nach dafür nicht, denn die amortisieren sich aus CO2-Sicht erst nach etwa 130.000-140.000 km gegenüber einem modernen Dieselfahrzeug.
Wenn man dann überlegt, wie lange so ein Li-Ionen-Fahrakku gewöhnlich hält und genug Kapazität bietet, könnte ich mir leider vorstellen, daß so mancher Akku nach den rund 140.000 km schon wieder zumindest teilweise erneuert werden muß, was dann wieder enorme CO2-Mengen freisetzen kann, ebenso vielleicht auch das Akku-Recyceln.
Dazu kommt immer die Frage, wo und wie die Energie für die Elektroautos erzeugt wird, geschieht das nicht weitgenend komplett mit regenerativen Energien, wird der Nutzwert bezüglich CO2 weiter verringert.


JoM79 schrieb:


> Das sind eher Leute die immer und überall ohne Rücksicht so schnell wie möglich voran kommen wollen.



Ok, dann brauch ich mich davon ja nicht angesproche zu fühlen.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Februar 2021)

Oh man, willst Ahnung von Motoren haben uns sprichst von Ventile freibrennen wenn man länger den Motor höher dreht.
Willkommen in der Neuzeit und bei Direkteinspritzern.

Diese ewige Diskussion von dir wegen der Akkus.
Schon mal überlegt, dass beim Verbrenner nicht nur beim direkten Verbrennen des Kraftstoffs CO2 ausgestossen wird, sondern auch bei dessen Erzeugung und Transport?
Aber nur zum Thema Akkuauto.
https://www.autozeitung.de/elektroautos-hybridantrieb-umwelt-studie-gutachten-40981.html


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Eine weitere Frage ist, wie man es kontrollieren will, damit die Leute es auch ernst nehmen und sich flächendeckend drann halten.


So wie jetzt auch. Es gibt Radarkontrollen und Videowagen der Polizei.
Nur muss man die Strafen erhöhen. Für jeden Geschwindigkeitsverstoß wird ein Monatslohn Strafe gezahlt. Bei einem weiteren Verstoß wird der Führerschein eingezogen. Beim dritten Verstoß wird das Fahrzeug beschlagnahmt.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Sicherlich kann ein sinnvoll gewähltes Tempolimit den CO2-Ausstoß verringern und auch Unfälle vermeiden, allerdings halte ich ein flächendeckendes Tempolimit auf Autobahnen für nicht verhältnismäßig, weil es ja nach Autobahn und Verkehraufkommen teils durchaus möglich ist längere Zeit sicher zwischen ca. 160-220 zu fahren, vielleicht in manchen Autos sogar schneller.
> Die Wirtschaftlichkeit geht natürlich bei solchen Tempi stark in den Keller, sinnvoll ist es also schonmal eher nicht. Es macht aber mal Spaß und es hält mitunter wacher und konzentrierter als stupides Tempo 120 über Stunden hinweg.


Du bleibst wacher, wenn du schneller fährst?
Wo hast du den Unsinn den her?
Du glaubst wohl auch, dass Rauchen nicht schädlich ist, oder? 
Das Problem ist, dass es Leute gibt, die denken, dass ihr Auto eine eingebaute Vorfahrt hat.
Für die gilt nicht das Rechtsfahrgebot.  Für die gilt eine Lingsfahrpflicht.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Dem Auto tut es dazu auch ab und an mal ganz gut, wenn der Motor ab und zu mal durchgepustet wird und mal etwas länger als nur beim Beschleunigen 4000 U/min oder mehr drehen darf um die Ventile freizubrennen und Kondensat zu verdunsten.


Wo hast du das denn jetzt wieder her?
Und was macht der Elektrofahrer? die Akkus mal freiblasen?


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Aber das ganze dann bitteschön mit Verstand, nur auf leeren Autobahnen mit mindestens 3 Spuren pro Fahrtrichtung und freigegebener Geschwindigkeit und auch dann nur, wenn die Witterung, Sichtweite und der Fahrzeugzustand (Reifen, Bremsen usw.) es guten Gewissens zulassen und man selbst auch in der Lage ist bei der hohen Geschwindigkeit richtig zu reagieren.
> Ich fand z.B. Tempo 215 (nach Tacho) im Golf 3 VR6 schon etwas grenzwertig damals, viel schneller hätte ich da nicht mit fahren wollen.


Dafür gibt es abgesperrte Rennstrecken. Wer meint mal schnell fahren zu wollen oder herausfinden will, was sein auto so kann, kann eine entsprechende Rennstrecke mal aufsuchen.
Bitte unterschreiben, dass bei einem Unfall dann auch auf lebensrettende Maßnahmen verzichtet wird.

Für alle, die lernen wollen -- gerade bei Fahranfängern -- empfehle ich ein Fahrsicherheitstraining. Da lernt mal vor allem, was es heißt, mal richtig in die Eisen zu steigen. Jeder hat ja angst davor, mal richtig zu bremsen oder ein Ausweichmanöver zu machen.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Mich nervt auch zunehmend die dauernde CO2-Debatte, ich sehe zwar ein, daß Klimaschutz wichtig und richtig ist, aber es gibt auch andere Wege als um jedes Gramm ausgestoßenes CO2 zu kämpfen, man sollte einfach mal wieder mehr Aufforsten, auf der ganzen Welt und dazu die Motoren halt weiter auf geringeren CO2-Ausstoß optimieren, Elektroautos braucht es meiner Ansicht nach dafür nicht, denn die amortisieren sich aus CO2-Sicht erst nach etwa 130.000-140.000 km gegenüber einem modernen Dieselfahrzeug.


Aufforsten? Bäume sind nur bedingt geeignet. Beschäftige dich mal damit, dann verstehst du das.
Aktuell nehmen die Meere das zusätzliche CO2 auf. Dazu die steigenden Temperaturen. Das führt dazu, dass die Meere saurer und wärmer werden. Wärmeres Wasser braucht mehr Platz als kühleres Wasser. Je wärmer das Wasser, desto stärker die Stürme. Saures Wasser tötet die Kleinstlebewesen im Meer ab, die die Grundlange als Nahrungsquelle für alle anderen Lebewesen sind. Dazu sterben auch Bakterien ab, die Photosynthese betreiben und den größten Anteil an freien Sauerstoff produzieren.
Man stelle sich vor, dass diese Bakterien aussterben -- dann wars das.
Man muss also sofort alles Abschalten, was in irgendeiner Form CO2 ausstößt um die Temperatur auf der erde zu begrenzen. Man hätte schon vor 50 Jahren anfangen müssen, den CO2 Ausstoß zu verringern, denn dann hätte man die Probleme heute nicht. aber wie immer hat keiner zugehört und jetzt ist es im Grunde genommen zu spät. Daher muss man jetzt radikal agieren.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wenn man dann überlegt, wie lange so ein Li-Ionen-Fahrakku gewöhnlich hält und genug Kapazität bietet, könnte ich mir leider vorstellen, daß so mancher Akku nach den rund 140.000 km schon wieder zumindest teilweise erneuert werden muß, was dann wieder enorme CO2-Mengen freisetzen kann, ebenso vielleicht auch das Akku-Recyceln.
> Dazu kommt immer die Frage, wo und wie die Energie für die Elektroautos erzeugt wird, geschieht das nicht weitgenend komplett mit regenerativen Energien, wird der Nutzwert bezüglich CO2 weiter verringert.


Wie kommst du darauf, dass man die Akkus nach 140.000 erneuern muss? Ausgedacht?
Du hast ja bei Elektrofahrzeugen eine Brutto und eine Netto Kapazität. Das bedeutet, dass da schon mal ein Puffer drin ist, wenn die Akkus altern. Dann lädt man seine Akkus eh nie auf 100% auf sondern belässt es bei 80%.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass man die Akkus problemlos ein Auto Leben lang fahren kann. Sicher am Ende nicht mehr mit der vollen Kapazität, aber noch ausreichend genug, um problemlos von A nach B zu kommen.


----------



## Tim1974 (8. Februar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Oh man, willst Ahnung von Motoren haben uns sprichst von Ventile freibrennen wenn man länger den Motor höher dreht.



Das haben mir zumindest die Leute in der Fachwerkstatt damals so erzählt, allerdings war das noch kein Direkteinspritzer.
Wenn es um die Ventile geht, mag es sein, daß das heute bei kombinierter Saugrohr- und Direkteinspritzung nicht mehr nötig ist, das wäre dann mal ein guter Fortschritt.
Allerdings gibt es immer noch das Problem mit Kraftstoffkondensat und sonstigen Ablagerungen, ich vermag nicht zu beurteilen, ob es diese in aktuellen Motoren gar nicht mehr gibt, gehe aber mal davon aus, daß sich Ablagerungen von vielen Kurzstreckenfahrten immer noch bilden werden, was dem Motor auf Dauer nicht gut tut.
Beim Diesel ist es dann der Filter, der sich zusetzen kann, dann geht irgendwann wohl gar nichts mehr...
Eine zügige Autobahnfahrt wird also dem warmem Motor sicherlich ab und an gut tun, sofern er vorher wirklich richtig warm ist (und nicht nur das Kühlwasser!) und sofern das Öl noch guter Qualität und genug verhanden ist, ebenso das Kühlsystem.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Diese ewige Diskussion von dir wegen der Akkus.
> Schon mal überlegt, dass beim Verbrenner nicht nur beim direkten Verbrennen des Kraftstoffs CO2 ausgestossen wird, sondern auch bei dessen Erzeugung und Transport?



Stimmt, aber das gilt ebenso für die CO2-Freisetzung bei der Energie-Erzeugung für Elektroautos, genau genommen auch noch für die Arbeiten beim Aufstellen von Ladesäulen, die Arbeiter dafür fahren sicherlich auch nicht alle CO2-neutral zu Arbeitsplatz usw..



JoM79 schrieb:


> Aber nur zum Thema Akkuauto.
> https://www.autozeitung.de/elektroautos-hybridantrieb-umwelt-studie-gutachten-40981.html



Mag sein, sowas in der Art habe ich auch gehört, auch ganz interessant dafür ist dieser Bericht:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sxSrDDQoTG4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Threshold schrieb:


> So wie jetzt auch. Es gibt Radarkontrollen und Videowagen der Polizei.
> Nur muss man die Strafen erhöhen. Für jeden Geschwindigkeitsverstoß wird ein Monatslohn Strafe gezahlt. Bei einem weiteren Verstoß wird der Führerschein eingezogen. Beim dritten Verstoß wird das Fahrzeug beschlagnahmt.



Schon ziemlich radikal, aber im Grunde nicht verkehrt, sofern solche Maßnahmen nur bei deutlicher Tempoüberschreitung angewendet werden würden, nicht wenn man mal kurz 20-30 zu schnell ist, was oft unbemerkt passieren kann, wenn man z.B. ein Schild übersieht oder die Verkehrszeichenerkennung keinen korrekten Wert liefert.
Ich würde es ohne Strafen besser finden, indem die Auto selbst keine Tempoüberschreitungen mehr zulassen, mittels moderner Elektronik und GPS und 5G sollte sowas doch möglich sein!

Strafen aber nach Gehalt und nicht nach Festbeträgen zu staffeln, finde ich eine sehr gute Idee, die hätte von mir sein können! 



Threshold schrieb:


> Du bleibst wacher, wenn du schneller fährst?
> Wo hast du den Unsinn den her?



Diesen "Unsinn" habe ich selbst mehr als einmal gemerkt. 
Damit meine ich aber nicht, daß ich bei dauerhaft Tempo 200 oder mehr immer wacher bin und weniger Risiko habe einen Unfall zu machen als bei 120, das wäre natürlich Quatsch.
Realistisch wäre ein wechselndes Tempo von etwa 100-150 Km/h, sofern es der Verkehr sicher ermöglicht vielleicht auch mal kurz etwas mehr, aber nicht dauerhaft über 180 oder 200, das strengt schon sehr an, fordert mehr Konzentration und erhöht dadurch natürlich auch das Unfallrisiko.



Threshold schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es abgesperrte Rennstrecken. Wer meint mal schnell fahren zu wollen oder herausfinden will, was sein auto so kann, kann eine entsprechende Rennstrecke mal aufsuchen.
> Bitte unterschreiben, dass bei einem Unfall dann auch auf lebensrettende Maßnahmen verzichtet wird.
> 
> Für alle, die lernen wollen -- gerade bei Fahranfängern -- empfehle ich ein Fahrsicherheitstraining. Da lernt mal vor allem, was es heißt, mal richtig in die Eisen zu steigen. Jeder hat ja angst davor, mal richtig zu bremsen oder ein Ausweichmanöver zu machen.



Ein Fahrsicherheitstraining ist sicher für fast jeden Autofahrer sinnvoll und das sollte natürlich unter gesicherten Bedingungen und nicht auf öffentlichen Straßen statt finden.
Allerdings sehe ich nicht ein, was daran so gefährlich sein soll auf einer trockenen sechsspurigen Autobahn mit super Asphalt und kilometerweiter Sicht, ohne viel Verkehrsaufkommen auf einer Geraden mal kurz 220 zu fahren, sofern man die Sicherheitsabstände locker einhalten kann und das Auto entsprechend gut gewartet ist.
Viel gefährlicher finde ich die Sportwagen, die deutlich über 250 oder gar 300 fahren, Leute die sich sowas kaufen, werden es vermutlich auch mal ausprobieren wollen und dafür wahrscheinlich leider nicht immer auf eine Rennstrecke gehen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Aufforsten? Bäume sind nur bedingt geeignet. Beschäftige dich mal damit, dann verstehst du das.
> Aktuell nehmen die Meere das zusätzliche CO2 auf. Dazu die steigenden Temperaturen. Das führt dazu, dass die Meere saurer und wärmer werden. Wärmeres Wasser braucht mehr Platz als kühleres Wasser. Je wärmer das Wasser, desto stärker die Stürme. Saures Wasser tötet die Kleinstlebewesen im Meer ab, die die Grundlange als Nahrungsquelle für alle anderen Lebewesen sind. Dazu sterben auch Bakterien ab, die Photosynthese betreiben und den größten Anteil an freien Sauerstoff produzieren.
> Man stelle sich vor, dass diese Bakterien aussterben -- dann wars das.
> Man muss also sofort alles Abschalten, was in irgendeiner Form CO2 ausstößt um die Temperatur auf der erde zu begrenzen. Man hätte schon vor 50 Jahren anfangen müssen, den CO2 Ausstoß zu verringern, denn dann hätte man die Probleme heute nicht. aber wie immer hat keiner zugehört und jetzt ist es im Grunde genommen zu spät. Daher muss man jetzt radikal agieren.



Ich bin kein Ökologe und kann deine Ausführung hier nicht genauer auf Richtigkeit überprüfen, mir sind aber noch die Mechanismen der Photosynthese bekannt, bei der aus CO2 wieder Sauerstoff gebildet wird, durch Pflanzen.
Außerdem kann man freigesetztes CO2 sicherlich heute auch mit technischen Mitteln aus der Luft filtern und irgendwo sicher speichern.
Null CO2-Freisetzung wird es nie geben, sonst dürften wir auch nicht mehr atmen und müßten ersticken.
Es muß halt ein Gleichgewicht hergestellt sein, daß nicht (wesentlich) mehr CO2 freigesetzt wird als es wieder in O2 zurück umgewandelt werden kann.
Elektroautos sind dafür nur sehr bedingt geeignet, in der Herstellung setzen sie schonmal viel mehr CO2 frei als ein Verbrenner, im Betrieb sind sie auch nur dann CO2 neutral, wenn der Strom fürs Aufladen CO2-neutral erzeugt wird, was in weiten Bereichen einfach nicht der Fall ist.
Allein schon rund 130.000 km Fahrt sind nötig, damit ein Elektroauto CO2-ärmer unterwegs ist als ein moderner Diesel bei gleicher km-Leistung.
Dazu kommt, daß auch Elektroautos und deren Akkus nicht ewig halten und selbst wenn sie recycelt werden können, wird auch das wahrscheinlich wieder CO2 freisetzen, ebenso die Neuteile, die dann im Austausch verbaut werden, egal ob der Akku nun 140.000 oder 200.000 km hält, ewig hält er nicht.


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich würde es ohne Strafen besser finden, indem die Auto selbst keine Tempoüberschreitungen mehr zulassen, mittels moderner Elektronik und GPS und 5G sollte sowas doch möglich sein!


Das geht nicht, da der Autofahrer für sein Tun verantwortlich ist. Daher kann er auch immer sämtliche Assistenz Systeme überstimmen bzw. deaktivieren.
Das selbst fahrende Auto ist juristisch eben ein Problem, da man ein Auto nicht zur Verantwortung ziehen kann. Und ich will auch nicht, dass das Auto über Leben und Tod entscheidet.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Diesen "Unsinn" habe ich selbst mehr als einmal gemerkt.
> Damit meine ich aber nicht, daß ich bei dauerhaft Tempo 200 oder mehr immer wacher bin und weniger Risiko habe einen Unfall zu machen als bei 120, das wäre natürlich Quatsch.
> Realistisch wäre ein wechselndes Tempo von etwa 100-150 Km/h, sofern es der Verkehr sicher ermöglicht vielleicht auch mal kurz etwas mehr, aber nicht dauerhaft über 180 oder 200, das strengt schon sehr an, fordert mehr Konzentration und erhöht dadurch natürlich auch das Unfallrisiko.


Das ist immer noch quatsch. Das einzige, das hilft, ist eine Pause. 
Wer schnell fährt, muss  immer für 2-3 Leute denken, da andere Verkehrsteilnehmer die Geschwindigkeit nicht immer einschätzen können. Da wird ein Blick in den Spiegel geworfen und man sieht, dass das Auto hinter einem weit weg ist, ergo wird sofort auf die andere Spur gewechselt.
Anstatt 2x in den Spiegel zu schauen, dann wäre aufgefallen, dass der Hintermann aufgrund seiner Geschwindigkeit schnell aufgeschlossen hat.
Bei einer Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung entfällt ein derartiges Risiko.
Da muss man dann eben nur noch die Leute aussortieren, denen das egal ist und die immer schnell fahren wollen, egal ob die Strecke leer, ohne Begrenzung, mit Begrenzung oder voll befahren ist.
Und es gibt nicht nur die Leute, die zu schnell fahren. Da gibt es die, die eine rote Ampel ignorieren oder in zweiter Reihe parken oder die, die beim Abbiegen nicht gucken und dabei andere überfahren.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Allerdings sehe ich nicht ein, was daran so gefährlich sein soll auf einer trockenen sechsspurigen Autobahn mit super Asphalt und kilometerweiter Sicht, ohne viel Verkehrsaufkommen auf einer Geraden mal kurz 220 zu fahren, sofern man die Sicherheitsabstände locker einhalten kann und das Auto entsprechend gut gewartet ist.


Die Dummheit der Fahrer, die sich überschätzen.
Und wo hat eine Autobahn super Asphalt?



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Ökologe und kann deine Ausführung hier nicht genauer auf Richtigkeit überprüfen, mir sind aber noch die Mechanismen der Photosynthese bekannt, bei der aus CO2 wieder Sauerstoff gebildet wird, durch Pflanzen.


Je wärmer es wird, desto weniger CO2 nimmt ein Baum auf. 
Bäume geben bei höheren Temperaturen mehr Wasser ab. Das geht soweit, dass am Ende auch CO2 abgegeben wird um die Temperatur zu senken.
Zu heiß ist für Pflanzen genauso schädlich wie für Tiere.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Außerdem kann man freigesetztes CO2 sicherlich heute auch mit technischen Mitteln aus der Luft filtern und irgendwo sicher speichern.


Wenn man das könnte, würde man das machen. 


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Null CO2-Freisetzung wird es nie geben, sonst dürften wir auch nicht mehr atmen und müßten ersticken.


Es geht nicht um den natürlichen CO2 Kreislauf. ´Den hat es schon immer gegeben und der ist auch wichtig, denn ohne Treibhausgase würde es auf der Erde durchschnittlich 18 Grad unter Null sein und nicht 15 Grad über null.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Elektroautos sind dafür nur sehr bedingt geeignet, in der Herstellung setzen sie schonmal viel mehr CO2 frei als ein Verbrenner, im Betrieb sind sie auch nur dann CO2 neutral, wenn der Strom fürs Aufladen CO2-neutral erzeugt wird, was in weiten Bereichen einfach nicht der Fall ist.


Klar, für die Akkus muss man Lithium fördern, was sehr aufwändig ist.
Aufwändig ist die Ölförderung aber auch und die Umweltschäden durch Ölförderung und Transport sind nicht zu verachten. Denk an die Exxon Waldes oder Deepwater Horizon. sowas gibt es bei Lithium nicht.
Oder die Verseuchung des Niger Deltas oder dass Gazprom inzwischen den Boden in Sibirien kühlen muss, da sonst die Pipelines darin versinken würden.


----------



## Tim1974 (9. Februar 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das geht nicht, da der Autofahrer für sein Tun verantwortlich ist. Daher kann er auch immer sämtliche Assistenz Systeme überstimmen bzw. deaktivieren.



ESP z.B. läßt sich bei vielen Autos nicht komplett deaktivieren.
Eine fixer Speedlimiter, der sich an der jeweils zugelassenen Höchstgeschwindigkeit der jeweiligen Straße orientiert, wäre durchaus machbar und auch ohne Abschaltbarkeit möglich.
Vermutlich wird sowas sowieso irgenwann kommen, aber dann würden eventuell weniger schnelle Autos verkauft werden...



Threshold schrieb:


> Das selbst fahrende Auto ist juristisch eben ein Problem, da man ein Auto nicht zur Verantwortung ziehen kann. Und ich will auch nicht, dass das Auto über Leben und Tod entscheidet.



Auch selbstfahrende Autos werden kommen, für die Versicherungen ist das halt eine neue Herausforderung, ebenso für die Rechtsprechnung im Verkehrsbereich, aber da werden wohl oder übel Lösungen für gefunden werden müssen, wenn nicht heute dann morgen...



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist immer noch quatsch. Das einzige, das hilft, ist eine Pause.



Eine Pause ist immer besser, kann oder will man keine machen, halte ich wechselndes Tempo zwischen sagen wir mal 100 und 130 für sicherer aus konstant 120, das ermüdet mich zumindest mehr.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wer schnell fährt, muss immer für 2-3 Leute denken, da andere Verkehrsteilnehmer die Geschwindigkeit nicht immer einschätzen können. Da wird ein Blick in den Spiegel geworfen und man sieht, dass das Auto hinter einem weit weg ist, ergo wird sofort auf die andere Spur gewechselt.
> Anstatt 2x in den Spiegel zu schauen, dann wäre aufgefallen, dass der Hintermann aufgrund seiner Geschwindigkeit schnell aufgeschlossen hat.



Richtig, aber da ist meiner Ansicht nach dann der Autofahrer der ohne zweimal zu schauen nach links zieht alleine Schuld, nicht der vermeidliche "Raser" der mit 100 Km/h Geschwindigkeitsüberschuss angeflogen kommt, sofern das Tempo dort nicht begrenzt ist.



Threshold schrieb:


> Je wärmer es wird, desto weniger CO2 nimmt ein Baum auf.
> Bäume geben bei höheren Temperaturen mehr Wasser ab. Das geht soweit, dass am Ende auch CO2 abgegeben wird um die Temperatur zu senken.



Nach dieser Theorie wären dann höhere Temperaturen durch Klimaerwärmung ja weniger problematisch, wenn durch abgegebenes CO2 der Bäume die Temperatur irgendwann wieder sinkt! 



Threshold schrieb:


> Klar, für die Akkus muss man Lithium fördern, was sehr aufwändig ist.



Nicht nur die Lithiumförderung, sondern auch die gesamte Akkuherstellung, die auch Energie verschlingt ist ein Problem, gerade wenn es in Fernost geschieht, wo teils sehr viel Kohlestrom genutzt wird.

Fazit für mich in diesem langen Thread:
Das perfekte Auto gibt es noch nicht und auch in der Zukunft sehe ich noch keine Lösung, die die Umwelt deutlich entlastet. Man versucht sich an verschiedenen Konzepten und entwickelt Neuheiten und Verbesserungen des bekannten, aber ein komplett umweltfreundliches Auto wird es vermutlich auf unbestimmte Zeit noch nicht geben, vielleicht auch nie.
Man sollte halt das kaufen, was am besten zum eigenen Fahrprofil paßt, fährt man fast nur City und hat vielleicht sogar noch eine PV-Anlage auf dem Dach, ist ein Elektroauto die beste Wahl, fährt man viel weiter Strecken Autobahn oder über Land ist ein moderner Diesel die beste Wahl, will man einfach ein schickes und flexibles Auto, was möglichst sportlich ist, wäre ein moderner Turbo-Benziner die beste Wahl.
Den besten Kompromiss aus allem würde meiner Ansicht nach ein Gas-Auto bieten, also z.B. ein LPG-Fahrzeug, damit fährt man günstiger als mit einem Diesel und ähnlich CO2-arm (gemessen am Benziner), jedoch wesentlich sauberer als mit einem Diesel und hat zudem einen weicheren wesentlich leiser laufenden Motor.


----------



## Kuhprah (9. Februar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Richtig, aber da ist meiner Ansicht nach dann der Autofahrer der ohne zweimal zu schauen nach links zieht alleine Schuld, nicht der vermeidliche "Raser" der mit 100 Km/h Geschwindigkeitsüberschuss angeflogen kommt, sofern das Tempo dort nicht begrenzt ist.



Zum Glück sehen das Gesetze und Versicherungen anders.... vorausschauendes Fahren bedeutet auch bei dem Tempo frühzeitig zu erkennen dass da jemand weit vorne einen vielleicht nicht so wahr genommen hat und dann seinen Fahrstil entsprechend anzupassen. Sprich, runter vom Gas und eventuell sogar bremsesn. Voll drauf bleiben heisst nix anderes als "ICH mache was ICH will, ICH denke nur an MICH und ICH bin der beste hier. Alle anderen haben MIR nix zu sagen und ICH bin sowieso der Grösste.... "

  Zum Glück gibt es in der Gesamtheit nur sehr weniger solcher Profis, aber leider gehen auf deren Konto überraschend viel andere  Wenn es immer nur die selber erwischen würde wäre es ja schön, aber leider haben die meistens wenns knallt noch Glück.


----------



## Tim1974 (9. Februar 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Zum Glück sehen das Gesetze und Versicherungen anders.... vorausschauendes Fahren bedeutet auch bei dem Tempo frühzeitig zu erkennen dass da jemand weit vorne einen vielleicht nicht so wahr genommen hat und dann seinen Fahrstil entsprechend anzupassen. Sprich, runter vom Gas und eventuell sogar bremsesn. Voll drauf bleiben heisst nix anderes als "ICH mache was ICH will, ICH denke nur an MICH und ICH bin der beste hier. Alle anderen haben MIR nix zu sagen und ICH bin sowieso der Grösste.... "



Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
Man muß sich als Autofahrer doch auf gewisse Regeln verlassen können, oder fährst du bei grün auch nur ganz vorsichtig auf die Kreuzung und schaust, ob dir nicht vielleicht jemand die Vorfahrt nimmt und bei rot in die Kreuzung einfährt?

Wenn man seine Spur wechselt, muß man als Autofahrer darauf achten, dabei niemand zu gefährden oder zu behindern, selbst wenn man jemand zum Gas-wegnehmen zwingt (ohne das der jenige Bremsen muß) ist es meiner Ansicht nach schon eine Behinderung eines anderen Verkehrsteilnehmers und eventuell eine Ordnungswidrigkeit.

Wenn man auf einer Autobahn fährt, auf der kein Tempolimit herrscht und in der mittleren oder rechten Spur mit 100 Km/h dahin tuckert und einfach mal davon ausgeht, daß auch die linke Spur mit nicht mehr als 130 Km/h befahren werden wird und dementsprechend ohne zweimal gründlich zu schauen mit 100 oder 110 Km/h nach links raus zieht, handelt man grob fahrlässig und wäre nach meinem Empfinden zu 100% am Unfall schuld. 
Anders sieht es natürlich aus, wenn auf der Autobahn ein allgemeines Tempolimit herrscht, dann würde ich nicht davon ausgehen, daß man fest damit zu rechnen hat, daß hinten jemand mit 200 Km/h angeflogen kommt, wenn nur Tempo 100 erlaubt sind.
Nichtsdestotrotz fährt man auch wenn kein Speedlimit herrscht natürlich angemessen und beobachtet die anderen Spuren um notfalls reagieren zu können, falls ein unfähiger Sonntagsfahrer ohne die Spiegel richtig zu nutzen einem einfach vors Auto fährt.


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> ESP z.B. läßt sich bei vielen Autos nicht komplett deaktivieren.


Mit aktivem ESP kannst du hervorragend gegen einen Baum fahren. 


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Richtig, aber da ist meiner Ansicht nach dann der Autofahrer der ohne zweimal zu schauen nach links zieht alleine Schuld, nicht der vermeidliche "Raser" der mit 100 Km/h Geschwindigkeitsüberschuss angeflogen kommt, sofern das Tempo dort nicht begrenzt ist.


Nö, du hast immer mit Schuld, da du mit einer nicht angemessenen Geschwindigkeit gefahren bist.
In der Regel ist das so, dass der, der schneller als gewöhnlich fährt, sogar die Hauptschuld bekommt.
Frag mal deine Versicherung.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Nach dieser Theorie wären dann höhere Temperaturen durch Klimaerwärmung ja weniger problematisch, wenn durch abgegebenes CO2 der Bäume die Temperatur irgendwann wieder sinkt!


Bäume sind faszinierende Lebewesen.


----------



## Tim1974 (9. Februar 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mit aktivem ESP kannst du hervorragend gegen einen Baum fahren.



Darum ging es ja aber nicht, ich wollte damit nur zeigen, daß es Assistenzsysteme gibt, die sich aus Sicherheitsgründen eben oft nicht komplett deaktivieren lassen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, du hast immer mit Schuld, da du mit einer nicht angemessenen Geschwindigkeit gefahren bist.
> In der Regel ist das so, dass der, der schneller als gewöhnlich fährt, sogar die Hauptschuld bekommt.
> Frag mal deine Versicherung.



Das mit der Mitschuld war mir klar, darum schrieb ich ja auch, wie ich die Schuldfrage empfinde und nicht wie die Rechtsprechung urteilen wird, das es da eine gewisse Diskrepanz geben wird, war mir von Anfang an klar.
Dennoch bin ich nicht überzeugt davon, daß der schnellere, dem brutal vor die Nase gefahren wird und der damit nicht rechnen konnte gleich die Hauptschuld bekommen wird.
Eine Mitschuld wird er aber ganz sicher bekommen und das ist auch meiner Ansicht nach gut so, weil sonst vermutlich noch rücksichtsloser gefahren werden würde.


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Darum ging es ja aber nicht, ich wollte damit nur zeigen, daß es Assistenzsysteme gibt, die sich aus Sicherheitsgründen eben oft nicht komplett deaktivieren lassen.


Soweit ich weiß, kann man die Sicherung ziehen, dann ist es aus.
Aber ESP hat ja auch nichts mit Selbstfahren zu tun.
Das selbst fahrende Auto braucht da deutlich mehr Systeme, vor allem solche, die aktiv ins Verkehrsgeschehen eingreifen. Und gewissen Unfälle, wo ein Lkw schlicht übersehen wurde, zeigt eben, dass das, was für uns Menschen eine Selbstverständlichkeit ist, einen Computer überfordern kann.
Ich hab nichts gegen Assistenzsysteme. Ich nutze auch den Spurhalteassistent oder den Abstandshalteassistent. Aber ich will nicht die Kontrolle über das Fahren abgeben.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Dennoch bin ich nicht überzeugt davon, daß der schnellere, dem brutal vor die Nase gefahren wird und der damit nicht rechnen konnte gleich die Hauptschuld bekommen wird.
> Eine Mitschuld wird er aber ganz sicher bekommen und das ist auch meiner Ansicht nach gut so, weil sonst vermutlich noch rücksichtsloser gefahren werden würde.


Und deswegen sag ich ja, dass du da für 2 denken musst, wenn du schneller als gewöhnlich fährst. Du musst immer damit rechnen, dass du übersehen wirst oder dass man dich falsch einschätzt. 
Gerade wenn du auf einen Lkw zufährst, wo ein auto hinten dran klebt, musst du damit rechnen, dass der plötzlich zum Überholen ausschert. 
Ich hatte mal einen Unfallwagen gesehen, der einem Lkw hinten drauf gefahren ist, der zum Überholen ausgeschert ist. Der Fahrer des Opel Calibra Turbo hatte keine Chance mehr, weil er schlicht zu schnell war. einzig das Abschlussblech des autos mit dem Logo und dem Typenschild konnte man noch lesen, der Rest war zerstört.
Ich kann mich noch an meine Schulzeit erinnern, als man 18 wurde, Viele haben einen Führerschein gemacht. 
3 meiner Klassenkameraden starben in ihren Autos und haben Freunde und Familienangehörige mit gerissen.


----------



## Tim1974 (9. Februar 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das selbst fahrende Auto braucht da deutlich mehr Systeme, vor allem solche, die aktiv ins Verkehrsgeschehen eingreifen. Und gewissen Unfälle, wo ein Lkw schlicht übersehen wurde, zeigt eben, dass das, was für uns Menschen eine Selbstverständlichkeit ist, einen Computer überfordern kann.


Das mag heute in manchen speziellen Situationen noch so sein, wird sich mit der Weiterentwicklung aber vermutlich bald erledigen.
Selbst wenn es immer noch Situationen geben sollte, in denen ein Mensch gegenüber dem Computer die passendere Entscheidung trifft, wird in der überwiegenden Summe der Ereignisse der Computer überlegen schnell und präziser reagieren können, ist nur eine Frage der Zeit.
Durch 5G und die Vernetzung werden die Autos vermutlich dann irgendwann auch untereinander kommunizieren und "wissen" dann noch genauer, wenn wer wo sein wird und wo es eng werden könnte.



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber ich will nicht die Kontrolle über das Fahren abgeben.


Menschen machen aber nunmal immer Fehler und zwar jeder irgendwann, ein Computer kann eigentlich keine Fehler machen, sofern er nicht fehlerhaft oder unzureichend programmiert wurde oder defekt ist.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und deswegen sag ich ja, dass du da für 2 denken musst, wenn du schneller als gewöhnlich fährst. Du musst immer damit rechnen, dass du übersehen wirst oder dass man dich falsch einschätzt.
> Gerade wenn du auf einen Lkw zufährst, wo ein auto hinten dran klebt, musst du damit rechnen, dass der plötzlich zum Überholen ausschert.


Klar muß man solche Situationen berücksichtigen, darum würde ich auch nie 200 und mehr fahren, wenn die Spur neben mir befahren wäre und ich mit dem Ausscheren eines unaufmerksamen oder unerfahrenen Autofahrers vor mir rechnen müßte.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kann mich noch an meine Schulzeit erinnern, als man 18 wurde, Viele haben einen Führerschein gemacht.
> 3 meiner Klassenkameraden starben in ihren Autos und haben Freunde und Familienangehörige mit gerissen.


Ich erinnere mich auch noch gut an die Zeiten, allerdings gab es niemanden der tödlich verunglückte, nichtmal schwere Verletzungen gab es, dabei sind einige schon mit 16 täglich mit dem Mopped zur Schule gefahren gekommen und mit 18 mit dem Auto und die sind keineswegs alle so regelkonform gefahren wie ich damals.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Februar 2021)

Ich denk du bist mit über 130 auf der Autobahn gefahren?


----------



## Tim1974 (9. Februar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich denk du bist mit über 130 auf der Autobahn gefahren?



Aber nur wenn es offiziell auch erlaubt und zudem auch vom Verkehrsaufkommen und Streckenverhältnissen her risikolos möglich war.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Februar 2021)

Richtgeschwindigkeit sagt dir was?
Warum bist du schneller gefahren?
Du sollst doch alles dafür tun, einen Unfall zu vermeiden.


----------



## Tim1974 (9. Februar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Richtgeschwindigkeit sagt dir was?



Also wird jeder der mit mehr als 130 Km/h angetroffen wird angehalten oder bekommt ein Ticket für Geschwindigkeitsüberschreitung?


----------



## JoM79 (10. Februar 2021)

War klar, dass du es nicht verstehst.
Fahr mal mit 120 auf der Autobahn jemanden, der vor dir einfach rauszieht, hinten drauf und dann mit 180.
Abgesehen vom viel grösseren Schaden wirst du bei 180 eine Mitschuld kriegen, weil du dich eben nicht an die Richtgeschwindigkeit gehalten hast.


----------



## Tim1974 (10. Februar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Fahr mal mit 120 auf der Autobahn jemanden, der vor dir einfach rauszieht, hinten drauf und dann mit 180.
> Abgesehen vom viel grösseren Schaden wirst du bei 180 eine Mitschuld kriegen, weil du dich eben nicht an die Richtgeschwindigkeit gehalten hast.



Das war mir klar, nur ist es deswegen nicht verboten mehr als 130 zu fahren, sofern kein Tempolimit besteht. Zum Glück gibt es immer noch an vielen Stellen mein absolutes Lieblingsverkehrsschild, rund, weiß und mit mehreren Querstreifen. 
Außerdem gibt es genug Autobahnen und Uhrzeiten, wo dort so wenig Verkehr ist, daß man mit überschaubarem Risiko 200 oder mehr zumindest mal kurz fahren kann.

Schau dir mal die unzähligen Autotest auf YT an, da sind massenweise dabei, wo 250 und mehr gefahren wird, und da ist nicht immer alles frei, manchmal zieht vor so jemand paar hundert Meter auch einer raus und zwingt den zu verlangsamen, manche setzen dann den Blinker nach links, andere nutzen mal kurz die Lichthupe, ist halt fraglich ob das dann schon als Nötigung gillt, wenn noch reichlich (über 100 Meter) Abstand zum Rausziehenden da ist und dieser ja quasi selbst eine Nötigung und Verkehrsgefährdung begeht, indem er den von hinten schneller ankommenden zum Bremsen zwingt.

Das man so nicht fahren sollte ist mir aber völlig klar und entspricht auch gar nicht meinem Fahrstil, dennoch wundere ich mich halt, daß einige so fahren und das dann auch noch hochladen...


----------



## Tim1974 (10. Februar 2021)

Um den Bogen wieder ein wenig zurück zum Thema zu bekommen, gestern hab ich dieses Video hier gesehen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sEBLEcDglbI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Erstmal ist es ja der Hammer, wieviele detailierte Informationen man in den Videos von Motoren-Zimmer bekommt und wie gut er die Details dort erklärt, zum anderen aber zeigt dieses Beispiel des Verschleißes und der immensen Kosten, die dadurch entstehen, daß ich so ein Auto nicht haben will.
Da ist der vielleicht in Grundzügen vorhandene Neid meinerseits auf Leute, die solche Autos fahren ganz schnell im Mitgefühl bis hin zu Mitleid gewandelt, wenn ich sowas sehe und die Kosten gesagt bekomme. 

Das komme ich wirklich wieder dazu, doch etwas positiver über Elektroautos nachzudenken.


----------



## Zeiss (10. Februar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> War klar, dass du es nicht verstehst.
> Fahr mal mit 120 auf der Autobahn jemanden, der vor dir einfach rauszieht, hinten drauf und dann mit 180.
> Abgesehen vom viel grösseren Schaden wirst du bei 180 eine Mitschuld kriegen, weil du dich eben nicht an die Richtgeschwindigkeit gehalten hast.


Das würde ich pauschal so nicht unterschreiben, es kommt sehr auf den Anwalt an. Recht haben und Recht bekommen ist im deutschen Lande so eine Sache.


----------



## Tim1974 (10. Februar 2021)

Außerdem kann man durchaus verantwortungsbewußt auch deutlich über 130 Km/h fahren, wenn es erlaubt ist und die Strecke und das Verkehrsaufkommen es zuläßt und man eben auch im Stande ist, schnell und trotzdem sicher zu fahren.
Zu behaupten, daß jeder, der über 130 fährt verantwortungslos oder fahrlässig agiert, finde ich frech.
Das heißt aber im Gegenzug keinesfalls, daß vieles was wir so erleben oder in Videos sehen ok ist, aber man darf eben nicht verallgemeinern.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Februar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Zu behaupten, daß jeder, der über 130 fährt verantwortungslos oder fahrlässig agiert, finde ich frech.


Hat wer behauptet?


----------



## Tim1974 (10. Februar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hat wer behauptet?



Kam hier im Threadverlauf aber von einigen so rüber.


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Kam hier im Threadverlauf aber von einigen so rüber.


Finde ich nicht.
Wer auf freien Autobahnstrecken so schnell fahren will wie er kann oder das Auto es zulässt, kann das ja machen. Nur muss er eben, wie schon gesagt, immer für 2 denken.
Und dann gibt es eben die. die auch dann noch alles übertreiben und dicht auffahren, nötigen, rechts überholen, den Standstreifen benutzen, etc. Denen sollte man sofort den Führerschein auf Lebenszeit entziehen.
Bevor sowas hier passiert.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WMkix6USlUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tim1974 (15. Februar 2021)

Um mal den Bogen zurück zum Thema zu bekommen, in den vergangenen Tagen/Wochen habe ich viel nebenbei gelesen und Videos gesehen und das brachte mich dazu, doch wieder etwas mehr über die Alternative Elektroantrieb nach zu denken, bzw. diesem in meinen Planungen doch wieder eine Chance zu geben, da ich vermutlich noch ca. 2 Jahre mit dem Autokauf warten kann.

Nehmen wir mal an, ich kann in der Stadt an vielen Stellen umsonst den Akku aufladen und das würde auch in der Praxis auf absehbare Zeit so bleiben, dann würde ich ja fast umsonst fahren und dann könnte ich einen Verbrenner für mich kaum rechtfertigen, denn im Bereich unter etwa 150 Km/h hätte der Elektroantrieb dann fast nur Vorteile für mich und über 150 Km/h fahre ich nun auch nicht oft und könnte notfalls auch drauf verzichten, wenn ich dafür nahezu umsonst fahren kann und insgesamt richtig viel Geld spare und dazu weniger Werkstattaufenthalte einplanen muß.
Geht ja sogar soweit, daß ich bei einer Vmax. von nur 150-160 Km/h glatt über gute Ganzjahresreifen nachdenken würde, was ja auch erheblich weniger Arbeit und Wege bedeutet, jedes Jahr zweimal die Reifen wechseln zu lassen und die Dinger hin und her zu kutschieren...

Interessant finde ich halt, wie schnell die Akkuentwicklung vorran geht und wie sich der Neupreis der Elektroautos entwickelt. 
Mein momentaner Favorit wäre der VW ID.3 mit 204 PS, allerdings ist mir der zu teuer, wenn ich das richtig sehe sind es schon nach Abzug aller Prämien und Rabatte noch über 30 tausend Euro? 
Meine Obergrenze liegt bei etwa 20 tausend Euro, aber in den nächsten Jahren kann sich da ja noch was tun vom Preis her und den Opel Corsa E gibts ja schon knapp unter 20 tausend Euro, die 0,8 Sekunden, die der ID.3 von 0-100 schneller ist als der Corsa kann ich dann auch verschmerzen, schade nur aber, daß der Opel keinen Heckantrieb hat, da finde ich VW schon im Vorteil, wobei mir Allrad am liebsten wäre, dann Heckantrieb und nur notfalls Frontantrieb.

Meint Ihr denn, daß man weiterhin und sogar noch an mehr Stellen bzw. Geschäften in und um die Großstädte umsonst schnellladen kann?
Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen bei den Baumärkten, Supermärkten und Gastronomiebetrieben (Fastfood-Ketten), funktionieren die dort aufgestellten Säulen gut und darf man da lange genug stehen um den Akku von sagen wir mal 20% auf 80-90% auf zu laden, oder überschreitet man dann die Parkdauer und bekommt Ärger?


----------



## JoM79 (15. Februar 2021)

Warte einfach auf den Dacia mit E Motor und entscheide dann nochmal.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Meint Ihr denn, daß man weiterhin und sogar noch an mehr Stellen bzw. Geschäften in und um die Großstädte umsonst schnellladen kann?


Wenn du kommst, wird extra ein Preisschild angepappt. 

Jetzt mal ernsthaft -- die Anzahl der Ladestationen wird zunehmen, aber zu verschenken hat keiner was. Irgendwann wirst du überall zahlen müssen und der Strompreis wird in Deutschland auch nie wieder sinken.
Keine ahnung, wie das in 5 Jahren aussieht. Daher laufen die Verträge mit dem Zoe auch nur so lange bei mir. 
Der neue Ford Mustang Mach E gefällt mir ganz gut. Zwar zu teuer und zu groß aber schon günstiger als andere in dem Fahrzeugsegment. 
Daher bin ich sehr neugierig, wie das in 3-5 Jahren aussehen wird.


----------



## Tim1974 (15. Februar 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ernsthaft -- die Anzahl der Ladestationen wird zunehmen, aber zu verschenken hat keiner was.



Davon gehe ich leider auch aus.
Trotzdem bleibt es spannend, denn der offene Markt und die Konkurrenz, die Großunternehmen wollen die Kunden ja anlocken und möglichst lange im Geschäft halten und wenn immer mehr Elektroautos unterwegs sind und die Kunden bei ihrem Einkauf die Lademöglichkeit und Kosten dafür berücksichtigen, kann ein guter Preiskampf zwischen den Anbietern entstehen, der dem Kunden dann letztendlich zu gute kommt.



Threshold schrieb:


> Irgendwann wirst du überall zahlen müssen und der Strompreis wird in Deutschland auch nie wieder sinken.



Auch das ist meine Befürchtung, auch wenn ich finde das es der falsche Weg ist, die Preise steigen zu lassen, wenn sie viele Autofahrer vom Verbrenner weg locken wollen, sollten sie das mit möglichst langfristig günstigen Angeboten tun und dazu zählt eben auch das Laden und letztendlich der Strompreis.
Für die Umwelt mag 100% Ökostrom bzw. aus regenerativen Energien ja gut sein, eventuell sogar wenn die Straßen dann irgendwann durch den hohen Strompreis und verbotene Verbrennertechnik immer leerer werden, aber ich zähle den Menschen mit zur Umwelt und wenn der nicht mehr mobil sein kann, weil das zu teuer ist oder zu unkomfortabel wird, ist es im Ganzen betrachtet auch nicht mehr so umweltfreundlich.
Solange wir aber nicht genauer wissen wo es hin geht, macht es da wohl keinen Sinn sich jetzt schon zu sorgen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Daher laufen die Verträge mit dem Zoe auch nur so lange bei mir.



Hast du den Akku geleast?
Ich finde das recht interessant, dann spart man bei der Anschaffung und muß sich bestenfalls keine Sorgen um Akkuverschleiß machen, kann den vielleicht sogar immer auf 100% voll laden und notfalls auch mal sehr weit entladen, wenn er dann im Eimer ist, sollte man doch vom Hersteller einen neuen bekommen, oder gibt es da in den Verträgen Bedingungen, die eine entspannte bis gleichgültige Akkunutzung unterbinden sollen?


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Hast du den Akku geleast?


Das auto ist geleast. Der Akku gemietet. Das ganze kostet mich 300€ im Monat inklusive Voll Garantie über die Leasing Zeit.
Danach kann ich das Auto eben zurück geben oder es kaufen.
Kaufen wird sich meiner Meinung nach aber nicht lohnen, da die Entwicklung rasant ist.
In 5 Jahren wird man über den aktuellen Zoe nur müde lächeln.
Von daher gehe ich davon aus, dass ich mir dann einen ganz neuen wieder hole.
Vielleicht den Zoe 3, vielleicht was anderes. Mal abwarten.
Bisher läuft der Wagen gut. Keine Probleme. Bei dem Wetter leidet natürlich die Reichweite etwas, aber das stört mich ja nicht, da ich in der Firma auflade.


----------



## Tim1974 (15. Februar 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das auto ist geleast. Der Akku gemietet. Das ganze kostet mich 300€ im Monat inklusive Voll Garantie über die Leasing Zeit.



Mußtest du dann noch was anzahlen oder eine Endrate zahlen?
Ich finde 300 € im Monat ja schon deftig, allenfalls angemessen, wenn man da ein neues Auto bekommen würde, ohne Anzahlung und nach Ende des Leasings keine Endrate bezahlen müßte und es einfach abgeben kann.

Gibt es mit diesem Leasingpaket denn noch vergünstigte Ladeoptionen oder Flatrates dazu?


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (16. Februar 2021)

Leasing Angebot: Opel Corsa für 94,00 € monatlich
					

Direkt zum Angebot




					www.leasingmarkt.de
				











						Elektroauto laden an öffentlichen & privaten Ladestationen
					

Elektroauto laden ✓ Anbieter für Ladesäulen ✓ Zuschuss für private Ladestation ✓ kWh Preise ➤ jetzt lesen!




					www.leasingmarkt.de


----------



## Threshold (16. Februar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Mußtest du dann noch was anzahlen oder eine Endrate zahlen?
> Ich finde 300 € im Monat ja schon deftig, allenfalls angemessen, wenn man da ein neues Auto bekommen würde, ohne Anzahlung und nach Ende des Leasings keine Endrate bezahlen müßte und es einfach abgeben kann.
> 
> Gibt es mit diesem Leasingpaket denn noch vergünstigte Ladeoptionen oder Flatrates dazu?


Wie gesagt, alles mit drin. Der Förderbonus wurde abgezogen und die Prämie von Renault.
Was eben auch die Kosten treibt ist die Laufleistung. Die liegt bei mir natürlich höher als im Durchschnitt.


----------



## Tim1974 (16. Februar 2021)

Ich hab mich mit Leasing bisher nie wirklich beschäftigt und daher davon auch absolut keine Ahnung. Für wen lohnt denn leasen gegenüber kaufen?

Soweit ich das von früher in Erinnerung habe, war beim Leasen erstmal eine Anzahlung zu leisten, meist so ca. 5-10 tausend Euro je nach Fahrzeugneupreis, dann die monatlichen Leasingraten und am Ende der Leasingzeit eine Endrate.
Wenn das immer noch so ist, macht es eigentlich für mich keinen Sinn, denn dann würde ich eventuell ja über die Jahre mehr zahlen, als wenn ich das Auto gleich kaufe, oder nicht?

Kann mir das mit dem aktuellen Leasing jemand genauer erklären bzw. eigene Erfahrungen schildern?
Für wen lohnt sich das, und wer kauft lieber?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (16. Februar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Kann mir das mit dem aktuellen Leasing jemand genauer erklären bzw. eigene Erfahrungen schildern?
> Für wen lohnt sich das, und wer kauft lieber?



https://www.leasingmarkt.de/ratgeber/vorteile-nachteile-leasing


----------



## Kuhprah (16. Februar 2021)

Ich hab 14000 Anzahlung gemacht und zahle 60 Raten a 600... Neupreis des Autos ist 122.000. Kannst dir selber ausrechnen was ich nach 5 Jahren und 125.000km noch für nen Restwert hätte. Leasing zahlt sich definitiv aus  Hätte ich den gekauft und würde den nach 5 Jahren los werden wollen.. ich bezweifle dass ich noch so viel bekommen würde


----------



## Threshold (16. Februar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich mit Leasing bisher nie wirklich beschäftigt und daher davon auch absolut keine Ahnung. Für wen lohnt denn leasen gegenüber kaufen?


Für immer mehr, weil die Autofirmen ja neue Autos verkaufen wollen. Ein Golf, der durch 4 Hände geht, interessiert die Autoindustrie nicht. die kann ihn nur 1x verkaufen.
Aber wenn du den Golf least und dir in 2-3 Jahren dann den nächsten neuen Golf least, verdient die autoindustrie und da Elektrofahrzeuge angesagt sind, ist das dort nicht anders.
Denk daran -- du sollst konsumieren, nicht hinterfragen.
Meine Frau hat das verstanden. Deswegen hat sie 40 Paar Schuhe.


----------



## Tim1974 (16. Februar 2021)

Vielleicht ist Leasing wirklich der ideale Weg momentan in die E-Mobilität einzusteigen, einfach weil das die größte Zukunftssicherheit bedeutet!?
Wenn man immer nur monatlich die Raten zahlt und das Auto nie kaufen muß und alle 3 Jahre ein neues bekommen kann, braucht einen die Akkulebensdauer ja nicht weiter zu interessieren, ebenso nicht die Akkuweiterentwicklung, man hat dann ja quasi immer das neuste unterm Hintern und das ohne dafür eine große Summe ausgeben zu müssen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (17. Februar 2021)

So und ich behaupte, das Carsharing noch billiger ist und du dort auch schon mit E-Autos bedient wirst.
Das Auto ist genauso wenig deins und du hast noch nicht mal ein Parkplatz-, Garagenproblem (die kostet ja auch noch was ^^) in der Großstadt, wenn du es nicht mehr benötigst.


----------



## Tim1974 (17. Februar 2021)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> So und ich behaupte, das Carsharing noch billiger ist und du dort auch schon mit E-Autos bedient wirst.




Mag ja so sein, aber ich möchte das Auto immer Startbereit in der Wohnungsnähe stehen haben und zu jeder Uhrzeit reinspringen und losfahren können, sonst macht es keinen Sinn für mich.

Außerdem will ich nicht, daß mir unbekannte Personen vielleicht das Auto verdrecken und ich das dann so weiter nutzen muß.

Navigationseingaben (Standardrouten) usw. eventuell auch meine Musiksammlung möchte ich auch im Auto lassen, ebenso andere Dinge, die ich nicht immer mitschleppen will und unterwegs gewöhnlich brauche.

Bei einem Leasingauto bin ich zwar nicht der Eigentümer, aber doch der Besitzer und kann es eventuell sogar später kaufen, wenn das Leasing endet und ich es unbedingt behalten möchte.
Also ein wenig wie mit einer Mietwohnung, die "gehört" mir im großen und ganzen auch, solange ich die Miete wie vereinbart zahle. Nur ich glaube bei einem Leasing-Auto gibts auch keine Eigenbedarfkündigungen oder Gebührenerhöhungen wärend der vereinbarten Laufzeit!

Was das Parken angeht, eine Garage ist mir zu teuer, ein Stellplatz ebenso und eine Wallbox am Stellplatz oder Garage hätte ich hier auch nicht, macht also keinen Sinn.
Es gibt aber in der Umgebung immer mal Parkplätze, die soweit ich weiß (bin lange nicht gefahren) größtenteils nichts kosten und auch keinen deutlich weitere Fußweg bedeuten.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (17. Februar 2021)

> ... Wallbox am Stellplatz oder Garage hätte ich hier auch nicht, macht also keinen Sinn.



Dann hat also die Diskussion mit den E-Autos hier mit dir im Prinzip überhaupt keinen Sinn, weil du es gar nicht nutzen könntest, weil du es ja in deiner Nähe haben willst.  

Edit: 



> ...nicht der Eigentümer, aber doch der Besitzer..



Nein du bist der Fahrzeughalter ... das bist du auch kurzfristig bei einem Leihauto aus dem Carsharing mit allen Konsequenzen bei Fehltritten im Verkehr!


----------



## Tim1974 (17. Februar 2021)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Dann hat also die Diskussion mit den E-Autos hier mit dir im Prinzip überhaupt keinen Sinn, weil du es gar nicht nutzen könntest, weil du es ja in deiner Nähe haben willst.



Lustige Darstellung... 
Aber ich glaube du hast schon verstanden was ich möchte, ein Auto was *nur mir immer* zur Verfügung steht und möglichst nahe am Wohnort geparkt wird.

Bei einen Carsharing-Auto käme ich schon in Versuchung, vor jeder Fahrt sämtliche Schalter, Griffe und Lenkrad erstmal zu desinfizieren, außerdem müßte ich immer mit Rucksack unterwegs sein, weil ich ja Dinge, die ich sonst im Auto lassen würde, dann immer mitschleppen müßte.
Vielleicht hab ich da auch eine falsche Vorstellung vom heutigen Carsharing, kann man da selbst bestimmen, wie lange das Auto für einen reserviert ist, oder kann es passieren, daß man in der Stadt zum Einkaufen parkt und wenn man zurück kommt hat sich das Auto jemand anderes genommen?

Das wichtigste und auch der einzige Grund für mich überhaupt über ein Auto nachzudenken, solange ich in der Großstadt wohne ist, daß es stetig exklusiv für mich bereit steht und ich möglichst schnell in de Gänge komme und meine Wege erledigen kann, wie geplant, ohne unvorhersehbare Verzögerungen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (17. Februar 2021)

> Vielleicht hab ich da auch eine falsche Vorstellung vom heutigen Carsharing...



Ja du hast eine falsche Vorstellung von Carsharing, denn es war noch nie so das ein Anderer das Auto einfach nach der Mietzeit (bei Überschreitung) einfach so übernehmen konnte, das Zauberwort heißt Autoschlüssel ...  

PS: Außerdem gibt es bei Carsharing keine vorher zeitlich begrenzte Mietzeit ... du zahlst im Nachhinein das was du nutzt. Man hat sogar die Wahl ob Kleinwagen oder Transporter dein Mietobjekt sein soll, also flexibler geht es doch kaum.


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2021)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> So und ich behaupte, das Carsharing noch billiger ist und du dort auch schon mit E-Autos bedient wirst.
> Das Auto ist genauso wenig deins und du hast noch nicht mal ein Parkplatz-, Garagenproblem (die kostet ja auch noch was ^^) in der Großstadt, wenn du es nicht mehr benötigst.


Wenn der Carsharing Platz direkt vor meiner Haustür wäre, bin ich sofort dabei.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (17. Februar 2021)

Ich kann dort innerhalb von zwei Minuten hinlaufen von meiner Haustür, also ich brauche kein eigenes Auto mehr ... das spart ungemein Geld im Jahr.


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2021)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Ich kann dort innerhalb von zwei Minuten hinlaufen von meiner Haustür, also ich brauche kein eigenes Auto mehr ... das spart ungemein Geld im Jahr.


Ich müsste erst mit dem Auto zum Carsharing Punkt fahren.


----------



## Kuhprah (17. Februar 2021)

Immerhin hast dann nen garantierten Parkplatz.. den des Sharing-Autos


----------



## Tim1974 (18. Februar 2021)

Nagut, rechnen wir das mal durch:

Soweit ich die Angaben bei Leasingmarkt.de korrekt interpretiere gibt es einen nagelneuen Opel Corsa-E ab etwa 130 € im Monat mit 36 Monaten Laufzeit (10.000 km/Jahr). Dazu kommen natürlich noch Versicherungen und das Risiko einer Abschlagzahlung im Falle von Schäden, die nicht durch die Versicherungen gedeckt werden, spätestens nach Ende der Laufzeit. Außerdem kommt noch Stromkosten hinzu, die man allerdings gering halten kann, gerade in der Großstadt.
Bei der Rechnung komme ich auf etwa 4680 € über die gesamte Vertragslaufzeit von 36 Monaten bei 10.000 km im Jahr + Strom für die wirklich zurück gelegten km. Wenn ich nun aber deutlich weniger als 10.000 km fahre pro Jahr bekomme ich angeblich nach Vertragende noch Geld zurück. 
Gegen größere Schäden am Fahrzeug sollte mich die Vollkasko schützen, so daß zum Vertragsende in der Regel keine größeren Summen mehr nachgezahlt werden müssen, ebenso im Falle des Diebstahls.
Versicherungen kämen in meinem Fall (ohne Schadenfreiheitsklasse) noch rund 805 Euro im Jahr dazu für Vollkasko und Haftpflicht.
Ich finde das ist insgesamt echt die ideale Lösung, wenn man nur die Fahrzeugseite sieht (ohne Versicherungen, die ja aber auch bei jedem Verbrenner anfallen und da oft sogar teurer sind und dazu noch Steuer!) für 130-150 € im Monat einen Neuwagen im Wert von über 30.000 € für 3 Jahre zu bekommen und nach den 3 Jahren gibt man ihn zurück und kann wieder ein dann ganz aktuelles Modell für vermutlich einen ähnlichen Kurs bekommen.
Das Risiko von Akkuproblemen nach Ende der Garantie und der enormen Weiterentwicklung und Veraltung des Elektroautos müßte ich so absolut nicht tragen und mir somit auch keine Sorgen machen, in eine Technik zu investieren, die sich vielleich schnell überholt oder wandelt und in 3 oder 5 Jahren schon viel mehr fürs Geld bietet.

Das einzige was mir da noch zu denken gibt ist, ob es nicht doch noch irgendwelche Fallstricke gibt oder Dinge die man vertraglich gesehen nicht darf.
Z.B. wenn ich das Auto jetzt 3 Jahre hätte und der Vertrag läuft aus, ich brauche aber danach ohne Verzögerung sofort wieder ein Auto, kann man das dann so gestalten, daß man das alte Auto abgiebt und bei der Gelegenheit sofort das neue mitnehmen kann? Oder daß man den Leasingvertrag um 2 weitere Jahre verlängert? Nicht das man dann nachher paar Wochen oder Monate ohne Auto dasteht.
Außerdem was mich auch interessieren würde, auch wenn das vielleicht etwas abstrus klingt, ich denke eben alle Eventualitäten gerne durch: 
Es ist ja vorgeschrieben, bzw. vertraglich geregelt, daß man nicht mehr als sagen wir mal 10.000 km im Jahr fahren darf +- Toleranz von vielleicht ~2.500 km. Nehmen wir mal an, man würde zelten fahren und das Wetter wird mieß, so daß man paar Tage im Auto schlafen will und dafür Heizung und Klimaanlage, ebenso das Infotainment und Musikanlage viel im Stand nutzt, was ja auch merklich auf den Akku bzw. dessen Lebensdauer geht, wäre sowas dann vertraglich verboten (weil es ja auch für Verschleiß sorgt, den man nicht an den gefahrenen km oder dem Alter des Farhrzeuges ablesen kann)?
Oder gibt es vertragliche Vorschriften, daß man den Akku nicht immer am Schnelllader laden darf oder ähnliches?

Was das Carsharing angeht, da hab ich echt preislich keine wirklichen Vorstellungen von, nur soviel, daß ein Bekannter von mir mal gezwungen war ein paar Wochen einen Miet-/Leihwagen zu nehmen, da kostet ein Smart glaub ich etwa 700 € die Woche, also sauteuer, darum war ich ja über die günstigen Leasingraten zu verblüfft und frage mich echt, warum dann überhaupt noch Leute Autos kaufen oder mieten, wenn Leasing so günstig ist?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (18. Februar 2021)

Die meisten Fragen die du hast werden vertraglich geregelt, aber da es verschiedene Leasingangebote und -händler gibt ist natürlich auch die Anzahl von Abweichungen mit Größe n zu bezeichnen. Wenn du jede eventuelle Möglichkeit checken willst sind wir hier noch Jahre am schreiben ... du könntest natürlich auch zu einem Autohaus und die mit Fragen löchern, hab gehört da wärst du direkt an der Quelle.

Ich kann dir aber schon sagen das es meist darauf hinausläuft, das das Leasingobjekt in einem Zustand zu halten ist so das es jederzeit verkauft werden könnte ohne großen Wertverlust zu haben. Also mit verspoilern, tieferlegen, Renngurten und Mega-HiFi-Anlage im Auto ist schon mal nix ... gegen einen Fuchsschwanz an der Antenne werden die aber nichts einzuwenden haben.  

PS: Carsharing ist was für Leute die ein Auto nur stundenweise brauchen. Zum Beispiel fix in den Baumarkt ne Küchenzeile kaufen (soll ja Leute geben die sowas selbst aufbauen können ^^ ) und für drei Stunden mieten 20 Euro bezahlen.

PPS: Was hat das jetzt alles noch mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun?


----------



## JoM79 (18. Februar 2021)

Nix, kann genau wie das andere Thema auch zu und im Autothread weiter gemacht werden.


----------



## Threshold (19. Februar 2021)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> PS: Carsharing ist was für Leute die ein Auto nur stundenweise brauchen. Zum Beispiel fix in den Baumarkt ne Küchenzeile kaufen (soll ja Leute geben die sowas selbst aufbauen können ^^ ) und für drei Stunden mieten 20 Euro bezahlen.


Wie lange dauert das eigentlich mit einem Smart eine Küchenzeile vom Baumarkt zu holen?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (19. Februar 2021)

Kein Plan ... ich hätte einen Transporter genommen, aber jeder nach seiner Fasson.


----------



## Tim1974 (21. Februar 2021)

Weiß hier eigentlich jemand, ob es beim Opel Corsa E die Möglichkeit gibt, das Auto neu zu kaufen, aber den Akku nur zu mieten?
Ich hab darüber zwar etwas gefunden, auch irgendwas von ca. 7500 km/a für ca. 69 € im Monat für den Akku, aber was kostet dann das Auto?
Der Preis des Autos mit Akku beträgt ja rund 30k €, nach Abzug aller Rabate und Umweltprämien und suche des günstigsten Anbieters in Deutschland kommt man auf etwa 19k € für das Auto mit Akku, nur was zahlt man dann, wenn man den Akku nur mieten will für das Auto, nur etwa 10k €?


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (22. Februar 2021)

Frag im Autothread.


----------



## Tim1974 (22. Februar 2021)

Was steht im Topic dieses Threads hier? (rethorische Frage)
"Akku-Entwicklung bei Elektroautos und Vergleiche mit Verbrennungsmotoren", warum zum Geier soll ich dazu nicht hier weiterhin Fragen zu Elektroautos und deren Akku stellen, erstrecht wo der Thread hier sehr beliebt und frequentiert war und ist?


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (22. Februar 2021)

Auto = Benziner, Diesel, Elektro, Wasser etc. -> Autothread.


----------



## Tim1974 (22. Februar 2021)

Dann hätte man deiner Ansicht nach diesem Thread hier ja eigentlich gleich schließen können?


----------



## Threshold (22. Februar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Weiß hier eigentlich jemand, ob es beim Opel Corsa E die Möglichkeit gibt, das Auto neu zu kaufen, aber den Akku nur zu mieten?


Mieten gab es nur bei Renault und das mit dem Mieten ist dort auch Geschichte.
Das heißt, dass du den vollen Preis zahlen musst, aber die Akkus haben eh eine längere Garantiezeit.


----------



## Tim1974 (22. Februar 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mieten gab es nur bei Renault und das mit dem Mieten ist dort auch Geschichte.



Ok, ich meinte aber beim Corsa-E sowas auch mal gelesen zu haben, allerdings werde ich beim Suchen da auch nicht mehr fündig, kann aber sein, daß man da nähere Preisangaben nur von den autorisierten Fachhändlern bekommt, die ich dazu noch nicht kontaktiert habe.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das heißt, dass du den vollen Preis zahlen musst, aber die Akkus haben eh eine längere Garantiezeit.



Ja, das mit der längere Garantie war mir bewußt, also meist etwa 8 Jahre, aber das ist mir trotzdem viel zu wenig.
Rechnen wir mal rund 15.000 € für einen neuen Akku mit Einbau, wenn der nun vielleicht (der einfachheit halber) 10 Jahre hält, wären das pro Jahr etwa 1500 €, die man für den Akku ausgeben würde, das ist mir einfach viel zu teuer, für die Akkuaustaschkosten kann ich mir ja alle ca. 3-4 Jahre einen neuen Verbrennungsmotor einbauen lassen, obwohl die ja gewöhnlich bei guter Pflege und Wartung weit über 10 Jahre halten.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (22. Februar 2021)

> ... ca. 3-4 Jahre einen neuen Verbrennungsmotor einbauen lassen, obwohl die ja gewöhnlich bei guter Pflege und Wartung weit über 10 Jahre halten.



Die halten auch tausend Jahre ... wenn man nicht fährt!  

Seit wann macht man Haltbarkeit bei Motoren an Jahren fest?


----------



## Threshold (22. Februar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ok, ich meinte aber beim Corsa-E sowas auch mal gelesen zu haben, allerdings werde ich beim Suchen da auch nicht mehr fündig, kann aber sein, daß man da nähere Preisangaben nur von den autorisierten Fachhändlern bekommt, die ich dazu noch nicht kontaktiert habe.


Nö, gab es nur bei Renault.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ja, das mit der längere Garantie war mir bewußt, also meist etwa 8 Jahre, aber das ist mir trotzdem viel zu wenig.
> Rechnen wir mal rund 15.000 € für einen neuen Akku mit Einbau, wenn der nun vielleicht (der einfachheit halber) 10 Jahre hält, wären das pro Jahr etwa 1500 €, die man für den Akku ausgeben würde, das ist mir einfach viel zu teuer, für die Akkuaustaschkosten kann ich mir ja alle ca. 3-4 Jahre einen neuen Verbrennungsmotor einbauen lassen, obwohl die ja gewöhnlich bei guter Pflege und Wartung weit über 10 Jahre halten.


Spielt keine Rolle. Beim Leasing ist das ja egal, wie lange du Garantie auf die Akkus hast, da du während der Leasing Zeit eh Garantie auf das Auto hast und nach 3 oder was auch immer Jahren gibst du das Leasing auto ab und holst ein neues. Daher ist es Wumpe, wie lange der Akku in dem Fahrzeug hält.

Und rechne doch mal durch. Jedes Fahr beim Verbrenner neues Öl, alle 2 Jahre Getriebeöl. Nach 5 Jahren neue Hydrostößel, dazu neue Nockenwellenversteller und neue Nockenwellen. Nach 5 Jahren ist auch der Zahnriemen fällig. Dazu dann neue Wasserpumpe und neuen Anlasser. Dazu die Arbeitszeit.
Denkst du, dass du da mit 15.000€ in 10 Jahren auskommen wirst? Ich glaube nicht.


----------



## Tim1974 (22. Februar 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, gab es nur bei Renault.











						Opel Corsa-e: Preis, Verfügbarkeit, Daten & Fakten
					

Opel bietet auf seiner Homepage die Konfiguration für den kommenden Corsa-e. Der Mietpreis für die Batterie ist allerdings ein schlechter Scherz.




					www.computerbild.de
				




Vielleicht ist das aber auch nicht mehr aktuell wenn man heute ein neues Auto kaufen sollte.



Threshold schrieb:


> Spielt keine Rolle. Beim Leasing ist das ja egal, wie lange du Garantie auf die Akkus hast, da du während der Leasing Zeit eh Garantie auf das Auto hast und nach 3 oder was auch immer Jahren gibst du das Leasing auto ab und holst ein neues. Daher ist es Wumpe, wie lange der Akku in dem Fahrzeug hält.


Leasing hat halt Vor-/Nachteile, meines Wissens nach braucht man z.B. ein geregeltes monatliches Einkommen oder sogar ein festes Anstellungsverhältnis um einen Leasingvertrag zu bekommen(?), also scheidet es für viele schonmal aus.

Ansonsten hast du damit recht, daß einem beim Leasing die Akkulebensdauer egal sein kann.
Allerdings finde ich Leasing auch nicht ungefährlich, man wird leichtfertig dazu verführt, sich ein Fahrzeug zu nehmen, was man sich eventuell nicht leisten kann, wenn man es kaufen würde, sollten dann nach Ende des Leasingvertrages Mängel festgestellt werden, die gehörige Nachzahlungen erfordern, kann manch einer so unbeabsichtigt in eine Schuldenfalle tappen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und rechne doch mal durch. Jedes Fahr beim Verbrenner neues Öl, alle 2 Jahre Getriebeöl. Nach 5 Jahren neue Hydrostößel, dazu neue Nockenwellenversteller und neue Nockenwellen. Nach 5 Jahren ist auch der Zahnriemen fällig. Dazu dann neue Wasserpumpe und neuen Anlasser. Dazu die Arbeitszeit.
> Denkst du, dass du da mit 15.000€ in 10 Jahren auskommen wirst? Ich glaube nicht.


Ich bin etwa 8 Jahre einen Opel Omega V6 Automatik gefahren, sicherlich nicht das solideste Auto mit besonders niedrigen Instandhaltungskosten und obwohl ich immer alles nach Scheckheft hab machen lassen, bin ich sicherlich bei weitem nicht auf 10 oder 15k € gekommen in den 8 Jahren.

Ein Verbrennungsmotor oder auch die einzelnen Bauteile gehen nicht einfach so nach paar Jahren oder x Kilometern kaputt. Klar kann man Pech haben und es geht das eine oder andere kaputt, aber viele Hersteller bieten auch 4-7 Jahre Garantie an und das Fahrzeug kostet meist deutlich weniger als ein Elektrofahrzeug mit ähnlichen Daten.

Selbst wenn man jetzt mal annehmen würde, daß die Akkukosten gleich hoch ausfallen wie die Reparaturkosten beim Verbrennungsmotor, hat man bei Elektroautos der Kleinwagen-/Kompaktwagenklasse heute bei weitem nicht die Reichweiten und den Komfort vom Verbrenner, wo man spielend mit Tempo 130 Km/h auf der Autobahn 400 km oder mehr mit einer Tankfüllung schaffen kann, vom Diesel wollen wir gar nicht erst reden, sondern auch das Auftanken ist nahezu überall möglich und das noch viel schneller und es gibt keine Probleme mit eventueller Inkompatibilität mit Ladesäulen etc..

Hatten wir zwar alle schon durchdiskutiert in diesem Thread, aber man muß es halt im Hinterkopf behalten, abgesehen von Tesla und ähnlichen Fahrzeugen der Luxusklasse, die sich die meisten wohl nicht leisten können/wollen, ist der E-Antrieb heute eher was für Enthusiasten oder Leute die fast nur in der Stadt fahren und nachts zu Hause aufladen können.
Für mich ist aber die Reisetauglichkeit auch wichtig, ich brauche ein Allrounder und so gerne ich auch ein E-Auto kaufen würde, sieht es leider so aus, als müßte die noch gehörig nachreifen und günstiger werden, bevor es für mich Sinn machen würde sowas zu kaufen.


----------



## Zeiss (22. Februar 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und rechne doch mal durch. Jedes Fahr beim Verbrenner neues Öl, alle 2 Jahre Getriebeöl. Nach 5 Jahren neue Hydrostößel, dazu neue Nockenwellenversteller und neue Nockenwellen. Nach 5 Jahren ist auch der Zahnriemen fällig. Dazu dann neue Wasserpumpe und neuen Anlasser. Dazu die Arbeitszeit.
> Denkst du, dass du da mit 15.000€ in 10 Jahren auskommen wirst? Ich glaube nicht.


Hää?? Was rechnest Du da??? Einwenig realitätsfremd, findest Du nicht?


----------



## Tim1974 (22. Februar 2021)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Hää?? Was rechnest Du da??? Einwenig realitätsfremd, findest Du nicht?



Ich hab gehört, daß der Akku beim VW ID.3 z.B. mit Einbau etwa 15.000 € kosten soll, ob die Preise bei Opel davon jetzt sehr viel abweichen, vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen, gehe aber nicht davon aus.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Februar 2021)

Wo hast du das gehört, Link dazu.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und rechne doch mal durch. Jedes Fahr beim Verbrenner neues Öl, alle 2 Jahre Getriebeöl. Nach 5 Jahren neue Hydrostößel, dazu neue Nockenwellenversteller und neue Nockenwellen. Nach 5 Jahren ist auch der Zahnriemen fällig. Dazu dann neue Wasserpumpe und neuen Anlasser. Dazu die Arbeitszeit.
> Denkst du, dass du da mit 15.000€ in 10 Jahren auskommen wirst? Ich glaube nicht.


Hmm, ich hab mein Auto jetzt über 7 Jahre, aber ausser neuem Öl war noch nichts von deiner Liste fällig.
Wie kommst du auf sowas?


----------



## NuVirus (22. Februar 2021)

wenn du so Angst um den Akku hast, hol dir nach 7-10 Jahren nen neues Elektroauto und fertig, bei deinem geringen Fahrpensum aktuell hast du ja eh fast nur Alters Degredation.


----------



## Zeiss (22. Februar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hmm, ich hab mein Auto jetzt über 7 Jahre, aber ausser neuem Öl war noch nichts von deiner Liste fällig.
> Wie kommst du auf sowas?


Genau das frage ich mich auch.... komplett an der Realität vorbei.


----------



## Tim1974 (22. Februar 2021)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Genau das frage ich mich auch.... komplett an der Realität vorbei.


Gut, kann ich diese Aussage so werten, daß wir uns in dem Punkt einig sind, daß heutzutage die Verbrenner in der Regel weniger kosten, auch bei den Instandhaltungskosten als die Elektroautos in der gleichen Klasse, wenn man die Anschaffungskosten und den Akkuverschleiß mit auf die Jahre rechnet?


----------



## JoM79 (22. Februar 2021)

Nein, ein Elektroauto ist billiger.
Nur ein Verbrenner halt nicht so teuer wie dargestellt.


----------



## Tim1974 (22. Februar 2021)

Sorry, aber da komm ich gerade nicht mit, rechnen wir mal zwei Beispiele, ich bin für Kritik an diesen aber offen:

A) VW ID.3 Kosten:
1. Anschaffung: ab rund 32.000 €
2. Akkukosten für ca. 10 Jahre mit einem neuen Akku: rund 15.000 €
3. Inspektionskosten und Reparaturen: ungewiss, aber vermutlich ein Stück geringer als beim Verbrenner.
4. Energiekosten fürs Fahren für 100.000 km in 10 Jahren bei Strompreisen zwischen ca. 30-80 (Mittel 50 Cent) Cent/KWh: rund 19 KWh/100 km (Autobahn/Über-Land):  ca.  9.500 €
5. Wertverlust: Kann ich nicht beurteilen.
6. Versicherungen: etwa 800 € pro Jahr für mich.

B) VW Polo GTI
1. Anschaffung: ab ca. 23.500 €
2. Verschleiß und Werkstattkosten für 10 Jahre und etwa 100.000 km: schwer zu schätzen, sagen wir mal etwa 10.000 €.
3. Siehe 2.
4. Benzinkosten für 100.000 km in 10 Jahren bei einem Literpreis von ~1,53 € (momentan gerade sehr hoch!) und Verbrauch von rund 7 Litern/100 km:  ca. 10.700 €
5. Wertverlust: Kann ich nicht beurteilen.
6. Versicherungen: etwa 950 € pro Jahr für mich.

Elektro: Summe A): ca. 64.500 €
Benziner: Summe B) ca.  53.700 €

Ich geb zu, hätte nicht gedacht, daß es so knapp wird, aber bitte zu bedenken, daß ich von sehr suboptimalen Annahmen ausgegangen bin, denn 10.000 € Werkstattkosten für Inspektionen, Verschleißteile und Reparaturen auf 10 Jahre halte ich für recht viel, im Gegenzug hab ich beim Elektroauto nur einen neuen Akku auf 10 Jahre eingerechnet, nicht aber die sonstigen Inspektionskosten, Verschleißteile und Reparaturen.

Allein schon, daß das Ergebnis hier so knapp ausfällt, zeigt mir aber, daß der Verbrenner für mich momentan noch die bessere Lösung wäre, denn ich kann damit fast 100 Km/h schneller fahren, komme bei gleichem Tempo wohl mehr als doppelt so weit wie mit dem Elektroauto bis zum ersten Auftanken/Aufladen und verliere dabei auch noch viel weniger Zeit, außerdem kann ich mir immer sicher sein, Sprit zu bekommen, beim Strom über Schnellladesäulen bin ich mir bei manchen Fahrzeugen heute da noch nicht so sicher.

Entscheidend ist für mich aber noch was anderes, ich habe bei Autos mit Verbrennungsmotor eine unglaubliche Auswahl und kann mir durchaus auch einen günstigen Kleinstwagen kaufen, der unter 15.000 € neu kostet und auch geringere Folgekosten hat als der Polo GTI, beim Elektrofahrzeug bin ich gezwungen einen fast schon Kompaktwagen (etwa Golfklasse) mit recht gehobener Gesamtausstattung zu kaufen, denn es gibt keinen Elektro-Allrounder, der ebenso gut für die Stadt und engste Parklücken geeignet ist wie z.B. ein Smart und zugleich für kürzere Reisen taugt, weil die Akkus bei den Kleinstwagen einfach zu knapp bemessen sind, um komfortabel mal 300 km Trips zu fahren.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Februar 2021)

Wo nimmst du deine Preise her?
Bei VW kostet der kleinste ID.3 ~28000€ und da kriegst du dann nochmal 6000€ vom Staat wieder.
Bist also effektiv bei ~22000€ und ein Polo GTI kostet ~26500€.
Heisst du packst beim Verbrenner nochmal 3000€ drauf und beim E-Auto 10000€ runter.
Schon bist du bei deiner Rechnung nicht mehr bei 4000€ Unterschied, sondern bei 17000€ Unterschied.
Warum du immer unbedingt nen neuen Akku reinrechnen willst, bleibt wohl dein Geheimnis.


----------



## Tim1974 (22. Februar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wo nimmst du deine Preise her?


Von mobile.de und soweit ich die Angebote dort richtig verstehe, sind die Umweltprämie wie auch der Herstellerrabatt da bereits abgezogen, steht oft ja auch dabei, wenn man runter scrollt und die Texte der jeweiligen Händler liest.

Den Polo GTI bekommst du neu auch schon für rund 24.500 € auf mobile.de, mit sagen wir mal 5-100 km auf der Uhr und allenfalls einer Tageszulassung, wenn überhaupt.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum du immer unbedingt nen neuen Akku reinrechnen willst, bleibt wohl dein Geheimnis.


Hängt halt davon ab, auf welchen Zeitraum man rechnet.
Der Fahrakku hat meist ja 8 Jahre Garantie, aber auch in den 8 Jahren wird er sicherlich etwas an Reichweite einbüßen, in den Jahren danach dann noch mehr und selbst neu würde mir die Reichweite nicht ausreichen, das wäre kein sicheres und komfortables Reisen für mich.

Das der Akku mit Garantietimer nach 8 Jahren platt ist behaupte ich gar nicht, aber wie lange die heutigen Akkus eine befriedigende Reichweite liefern können, ist vermutlich noch nicht sicher vorhersehbar, sicher ist aber, daß ein Akkutausch verdammt teuer kommt, wahrscheinlich etwa so wie 1-2 AT-Motoren + AT-Getriebe für ein Verbrennerfahrzeug.
Mir ist außerdem nicht bekannt, daß ein solider Verbrennungsmotor und Getriebe bei guter Pflege in den 10 Jahren getauscht werden muß, meist halten die doch deutlich länger durch, manche sogar über 20 Jahre und verlieren dabei nichtmal merklich an Leistung.

Ich möchte aber nochmal betonen, daß ich von Grunde her lieber ein Elektrofahrzeug als ein Verbrenner kaufen würde, nur bin ich eben darüber geknickt, daß die noch so teuer sind und die Akkus noch so wenig leistungsstark.
Bei mindestens 350 km AB Tempo 130 Km/h auch im Winter könnte ich mich damit anfreunden, das würde mir reichen, sofern der AT-Akku dann für unter 5000 € inklusive Einbau zu haben wäre und mindestens 15 Jahre lang seine volle Leistung behalten würde, aber das ist wohl noch Zukunftsmusik.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Februar 2021)

Warum gehst du auf mobile und nicht auf die Herstellerseite?
Zudem gibt es genug E-Autos die 350km auf der Autobahn schaffen.
Dir ist aber auch bewusst, dass 130km/h Schnitt schon ordentlich ist, gerade mit den ganzen Baustellen etc.
So wie du immer wieder alles beschreibst, brauchst du eigentlich ein Stadtauto und eins für den Urlaub.
Also kauf dir nen günstiges E-Auto für den Alltag und für den Urlaub mietest du dir einen Diesel.








						Neue Daten zu Akku-Haltbarkeit bei Tesla: Über 90 Prozent nach 280.000 Kilometern
					

Eine für Elektroauto-Fahrer wichtige Frage scheint geklärt – aber vorerst nur bei Tesla: Die Akkus haben selbst nach 280.000 km noch mehr als 90% Kapazität.




					teslamag.de


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das aber auch nicht mehr aktuell wenn man heute ein neues Auto kaufen sollte.


Laut Artikel war das mit der Miete ein Fehler im Konfigurator.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Leasing hat halt Vor-/Nachteile, meines Wissens nach braucht man z.B. ein geregeltes monatliches Einkommen oder sogar ein festes Anstellungsverhältnis um einen Leasingvertrag zu bekommen(?), also scheidet es für viele schonmal aus.


Klar, Bonität brauchst du immer, wenn du was auf Kredit machst und Leasing ist letztendlich auch nur Kredit.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ansonsten hast du damit recht, daß einem beim Leasing die Akkulebensdauer egal sein kann.
> Allerdings finde ich Leasing auch nicht ungefährlich, man wird leichtfertig dazu verführt, sich ein Fahrzeug zu nehmen, was man sich eventuell nicht leisten kann, wenn man es kaufen würde, sollten dann nach Ende des Leasingvertrages Mängel festgestellt werden, die gehörige Nachzahlungen erfordern, kann manch einer so unbeabsichtigt in eine Schuldenfalle tappen.


Deswegen musst du immer schauen, was für ein Auto man überhaupt braucht.
Langstrecke fahre ich nicht mehr. In Urlaub fahren wir nicht mehr mit dem Auto. Jeder hat sein eigenes Auto.
Daher reicht mir der Zoe völlig aus. Mehr auto brauche ich nicht.
Früher bin ich Jahrelang mit dem Smart zur Arbeit gefahren. Hat auch gereicht.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Hää?? Was rechnest Du da??? Einwenig realitätsfremd, findest Du nicht?


Erfahrungswerte. Wenn ich daran denke, wie oft der Turbolader vom Smart kaputt gegangen ist.
Oder andere Sachen und wenn ich schaue, was mein Onkel -- ehemaliger Kfzler -- immer so erzählt.
Klar. Wenn du alle Wartungen einhältst, hast du sicher nicht die Problematik, aber die Leute haben schlicht weniger Geld. Da wird dann die Wartung mal ausgesetzt oder verschoben oder die Motorkontrollleuchte abgeklebt und am Ende hast du dann Schäden.
Davon kenne ich so viele.
Das alles entfällt nun mal beim Elektroauto.


----------



## Zeiss (23. Februar 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Erfahrungswerte. Wenn ich daran denke, wie oft der Turbolader vom Smart kaputt gegangen ist.


Smart, alles klar... Smart Motor ist ein Verbrauchsteil.


Threshold schrieb:


> Oder andere Sachen und wenn ich schaue, was mein Onkel -- ehemaliger Kfzler -- immer so erzählt.
> Klar. Wenn du alle Wartungen einhältst, hast du sicher nicht die Problematik, aber die Leute haben schlicht weniger Geld. Da wird dann die Wartung mal ausgesetzt oder verschoben oder die Motorkontrollleuchte abgeklebt und am Ende hast du dann Schäden.
> Davon kenne ich so viele.


Sorry, aber das ist absoluter realitätsfremder Blödsinn.
Man muss bei KEINEM Auto alle zwei Jahre Getriebeölwechseln oder Hydros oder Nockenwellen. Keine Ahnung was dein Onkel da verzapft.


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2021)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist absoluter realitätsfremder Blödsinn.
> Man muss bei KEINEM Auto alle zwei Jahre Getriebeölwechseln oder Hydros oder Nockenwellen. Keine Ahnung was dein Onkel da verzapft.


Es geht darum, dass man heute weniger in Wartung investiert, weil das Geld knapper geworden ist und wenn du mit altem Öl fährst, oder den Ölstand nicht im Auge hast, hast du irgendwann Folgeschäden.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Februar 2021)

Das hat aber nichts mit den realen Kosten zu tun, wenn man seine Inspektionen normal einhält.


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das hat aber nichts mit den realen Kosten zu tun, wenn man seine Inspektionen normal einhält.


Ja, das mag richtig sein aber wie gesagt, die Erfahrung sagt, dass die Leute heutiger weniger in Wartung investieren, weil ihnen die Autoindustrie auch ständig erklärt, dass die Wartungsintervalle immer weiter gestreckt werde können.
Aber gerade Turbomotoren sind eben anfälliger.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Februar 2021)

Die Erfahrung bei ner freien Werkstatt oder ner Vertragswerkstatt? 
Gerade bei ner freien Werkstatt kommen doch eher die Leute hin, die ihr Auto garnicht zur Inspektion geben oder versucht haben sie selber zu machen. 
Aber selbst als ich noch alles selber am Auto gemacht habe, kamen nicht die von die beschriebenen Probleme auf.


----------



## Tim1974 (23. Februar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum gehst du auf mobile und nicht auf die Herstellerseite?



Weil die nach meiner Erfahrung nur Mondpreise ausspucken mit den Konfiguratoren.
Nur mal ein paar Beispiele dafür, ich hab mir mal einen Renault Clio TCe130 konfiguriert, mit aller Ausstattung, die ich gerne hätte, aber ohne Schnickschnack, den ich nicht brauche, heraus kamen satte 26k €.
Dann hab ich mal bei Mobile.de nach vergleichbaren Clios geschaut, vielleicht mit ein wenig weniger Ausstattung, aber mit dem was ich unbedingt brauche und fand da die ersten neuen Exemplare für rund 16k €.
Das ist keine Einzelfallbeobachtung, bei den meisten Modellen ist es so, daß man die real erheblich günstiger bekommt als die Herstellerpreise es erwarten lassen.
Ford Fiesta ST (neu) beim Hersteller mit Konfigurator etwa 28-30k €, (mit etwas weniger Ausstattung) real bei Mobile.de ab etwa 23k €.
VW Polo GTI (neu) beim Hersteller mit Konfigurator etwa 33k €, (mit etwas weniger Ausstattung) real bei Mobile. de ab etwa 24,5k€.
Fiat 500 1.2 8V (neu) angeblich etwa 17k €, bei Mobile.de ab etwa 9990€.

Warum soll ich also Herstellerpreise vergleichen, wenn ich die sowieso nicht zu zahlen bereit bin, ich vergleiche die Preise, die ich letztendlich auch bezahlen würde und das sind die der Fahrzeughändler, egal ob Benziner oder Elektro, insofern war mein Vergleich auch fair in dieser Hinsicht!



JoM79 schrieb:


> Zudem gibt es genug E-Autos die 350km auf der Autobahn schaffen.



Ja, Tesla baut sicher sowas, aber wer kann sich sowas leisten?



JoM79 schrieb:


> So wie du immer wieder alles beschreibst, brauchst du eigentlich ein Stadtauto und eins für den Urlaub.
> Also kauf dir nen günstiges E-Auto für den Alltag und für den Urlaub mietest du dir einen Diesel.



Wäre eine Möglichkeit, dennoch sind mir auch die günstigsten Elektroautos noch zu teuer und dann immer noch einen Mietwagen organisieren zu müssen, wenn man mal eine größere Tour plant, ist mir zu umständlich.
Dann lieber einen Allrounder kaufen und frei und flexibel sein.



Threshold schrieb:


> Laut Artikel war das mit der Miete ein Fehler im Konfigurator.



Ja, aber darauf wollte ich mit dem Link nicht hinweisen, er sollte nur belegen, daß es ein Mietmodell für den Akku bei Opel gab/gibt.



Threshold schrieb:


> Klar, Bonität brauchst du immer, wenn du was auf Kredit machst und Leasing ist letztendlich auch nur Kredit.



Jepp und da ich mit regelmäßigem Einkommen nicht dienen kann, scheidet das für mich wohl mal wieder aus.
Oder geht das auch mit Bankbürgschaft wenn man Festgeld hat?



Threshold schrieb:


> Deswegen musst du immer schauen, was für ein Auto man überhaupt braucht.



Sollte man so machen, aber ich gehe mal fest davon aus, das sehr viele das eben nicht machen.
Man sieht so viele neue Autos rumfahren, teils auch recht teure Modelle, da fragt man sich oft, wie die Leute sich sowas alle leisten können, ob die so viel verdienen oder gespart haben, was ja eigentlich nicht sein kann, aber nun verstehe ich ja, warum das so ist, wird einfach geleast und wenn es hinterher dann bei Rückgabe kaputt ist und bezahlt werden muß, kommt das böse Erwachen, ebenso wenn der Arbeitsplatz verloren geht und Leasingraten weiter zu zahlen sind...
Ich würde mir immer nur was kaufen, was ich mir auch guten Gewissens leisten kann, auch von den Folgekosten her.



Threshold schrieb:


> Daher reicht mir der Zoe völlig aus. Mehr auto brauche ich nicht.



Nach allem was ich so über die Wochen jetzt hier für Infos bekommen habe, glaub ich auch, daß der Zoe für die Stadt mit gemietetem Akku vielleicht mit die beste Wahl ist momentan, sofern man denn sehr günstig oder umsonst aufladen kann und damit nicht verreist.
Akkumiete scheint mir die einzige sinnvolle Wahl momentan zu sein, um vor größeren Folgekosten weitgehend geschützt zu sein.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist absoluter realitätsfremder Blödsinn.
> Man muss bei KEINEM Auto alle zwei Jahre Getriebeölwechseln oder Hydros oder Nockenwellen. Keine Ahnung was dein Onkel da verzapft.



Seh ich absolut auch so, bei einem vernünftigen Auto, was top gepflegt wird, immer nach Scheckheft, passiert in der Regel nichts, da kann man den gesamten Motor und Getriebe durchaus weit über 10 Jahre fahren und muß meist nur Verschleißteile  ersetzten und sich um Luftfilter, Zündkerzen, Ölwechsel, Kühlwasser kontrollieren und mit richtigem Frostschutz und alle paar Jahre mal ne neue Batterie kümmern, dazu natürlich Bremsen und Reifenverschleiß berücksichtigen, aber den hat man beim E-Auto auch.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Februar 2021)

In deinen Konfigurationen muss aber ordentlich schnick schnack drin sein, wenn du den Preis teilweise um 50% erhöht. 
Und klar sind Gebrauchte mit Tageszulassung etc billiger. 
Was meinst du wohl, warum ich mir damals kein neues Auto bestellt habe? 
Es ging mir aber um die Vergleichbarkeit, wenn du ein Auto bestellst und dafür nehm ich halt die Hersteller Preise. 
Guck mal, ob du bei den E-Autos von Mobile noch beide Förderungen kriegst bzw ob die Herstellerförderung enthalten ist.


----------



## Zeiss (23. Februar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das hat aber nichts mit den realen Kosten zu tun, wenn man seine Inspektionen normal einhält.


Vor allem entspricht es auch nicht der Normalität... es wird immer welche geben, die es so machen, aber es ist nicht die Mehrheit, wie es hier dargelegt wird!


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Jepp und da ich mit regelmäßigem Einkommen nicht dienen kann, scheidet das für mich wohl mal wieder aus.
> Oder geht das auch mit Bankbürgschaft wenn man Festgeld hat?


Du kannst dir einen Bürgen besorgen, der eine passende Bonität hat.
Meine Kinder haben ja auch ein Zoe und finanzieren den ebenso mittels Leasing. Und da die kein regelmäßiges Einkommen haben -- meine Tochter studiert und mein Sohn macht Abitur -- bin ich der Bürge für beide.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Sollte man so machen, aber ich gehe mal fest davon aus, das sehr viele das eben nicht machen.
> Man sieht so viele neue Autos rumfahren, teils auch recht teure Modelle, da fragt man sich oft, wie die Leute sich sowas alle leisten können, ob die so viel verdienen oder gespart haben, was ja eigentlich nicht sein kann, aber nun verstehe ich ja, warum das so ist, wird einfach geleast und wenn es hinterher dann bei Rückgabe kaputt ist und bezahlt werden muß, kommt das böse Erwachen, ebenso wenn der Arbeitsplatz verloren geht und Leasingraten weiter zu zahlen sind...
> Ich würde mir immer nur was kaufen, was ich mir auch guten Gewissens leisten kann, auch von den Folgekosten her.


Ein Auto ist auch immer ein Statussymbol. Gibt einige, die keinen Urlaub machen oder günstig wohnen oder Second Hand Kleidung tragen, damit sie ihren Benz, BWM oder Tesla finanzieren können.
Ich hab noch nie ein Auto als Statussymbol gebraucht -- jahrelanger Smart Fahrer. 
Meine Frau hat ihre Schuhe und die Kinder haben sich noch nie für Autos interessiert. Ein Auto ist für sie ein Gebrauchsgegenstand. Mehr nicht und die sind beide zufrieden mit ihren Zoes.
Hab ich erwähnt, dass meine Frau auch einen Zoe hat? 


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Nach allem was ich so über die Wochen jetzt hier für Infos bekommen habe, glaub ich auch, daß der Zoe für die Stadt mit gemietetem Akku vielleicht mit die beste Wahl ist momentan, sofern man denn sehr günstig oder umsonst aufladen kann und damit nicht verreist.
> Akkumiete scheint mir die einzige sinnvolle Wahl momentan zu sein, um vor größeren Folgekosten weitgehend geschützt zu sein.


Das mit der Miete hat Renault inzwischen abgeschafft. Die haben wohl gemerkt, dass das für sie zu teuer wird.
Nach 3-5 Jahren stehen sowieso massenhaft Zoes bei den Händlern herum, wenn die Leasing Verträge auslaufen und keiner die Dinger kaufen wird, weil sie dann technisch völlig veraltet sein werden.
Ein Elektroauto würde ich heute auch eher leasen als kaufen, gerade weil dort die Entwicklung rasend schnell verläuft.
Was heute Top ist, ist in 5 Jahren Murks und das will dann niemand mehr haben.


----------



## Tim1974 (23. Februar 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst dir einen Bürgen besorgen, der eine passende Bonität hat.


Ist doch irgendwie suspekt, wie manches heute in unserer Gesellschaft funktioniert. Für vieles braucht man einen Einkommensnachweis, sonst ist man als Kunde nicht erwünscht, dabei kann jeder seinen Job ratz-fatz verlieren und dann die Raten eventuell nicht mehr zahlen, hat man aber Festgeld, ist man im Grunde viel besser abgesichert, trotzdem für viele Unternehmen als Kunde nicht so interessant, wenns um Leasing oder Miete geht... 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ein Auto ist auch immer ein Statussymbol. Gibt einige, die keinen Urlaub machen oder günstig wohnen oder Second Hand Kleidung tragen, damit sie ihren Benz, BWM oder Tesla finanzieren können.
> Ich hab noch nie ein Auto als Statussymbol gebraucht -- jahrelanger Smart Fahrer.
> Meine Frau hat ihre Schuhe und die Kinder haben sich noch nie für Autos interessiert. Ein Auto ist für sie ein Gebrauchsgegenstand. Mehr nicht und die sind beide zufrieden mit ihren Zoes.
> Hab ich erwähnt, dass meine Frau auch einen Zoe hat?


Macht dich zwar sympathischer, daß du kein Statussymbol brauchst, ebenso deine Familienmitglieder nicht, aber ein Zoe ist nun auch kein Auto was ärmlich wirkt, eher im Gegenteil, denn billig sind die ja nun wahrlich nicht und man fährt praktisch eine neue Technologie, also schon für mein Empfinden wesentlich mehr Status als wenn man einen Twingo oder Clio fährt.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ein Elektroauto würde ich heute auch eher leasen als kaufen, gerade weil dort die Entwicklung rasend schnell verläuft.
> Was heute Top ist, ist in 5 Jahren Murks und das will dann niemand mehr haben.


Genau das ist der Punkt!
Genau aus diesem Grund kommt für mich ein Kauf eines Elektroautos heute auch nicht in Frage, das Argument zählt um ein vielfaches mehr als Vmax, Autobahnreichweite oder AT-Akku-Kosten, weil es eben alle Punkte zugleich betrifft. Vielleicht ist ein Elektroauto in 5 Jahren technisch so weit, daß niemand mehr über einen Verbrenner nachdenkt, auch nicht zum Reisen und dann hat man ein heute teuer bezahltes Elektroauto an der Backe, was niemand mehr haben will, weils technisch total veraltet ist.


----------



## Kuhprah (23. Februar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Benzinkosten für 100.000 km in 10 Jahren bei einem Literpreis von ~1,53 € (momentan gerade sehr hoch!) und Verbrauch von rund 7 Litern/100 km: ca. 10.700 €




Lol, du glaubst wirklich dass der Sprit so spottbillig bleibt in 10 Jahren? Hoffentlich bringt dir den dann der Weihnachtsmann 
Gibs zu, du willst uns hier einfach nur ärgern, weil Ahnung vom Leben hast irgendwie nicht.. dein Leben scheint aus Tabellen und irgendwelchen Zahlenspielen zu bestehen... mal vor die Tür gehen und gucken wie das so im Realen Leben aussieht, da biste noch nicht so weit?


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Macht dich zwar sympathischer, daß du kein Statussymbol brauchst, ebenso deine Familienmitglieder nicht, aber ein Zoe ist nun auch kein Auto was ärmlich wirkt, eher im Gegenteil, denn billig sind die ja nun wahrlich nicht und man fährt praktisch eine neue Technologie, also schon für mein Empfinden wesentlich mehr Status als wenn man einen Twingo oder Clio fährt.


Ein Corsa E ist immer noch ein Corsa und ein Zoe ist praktisch ein Clio, der aber rein für den elektrischen Antrieb entwickelt wurde -- im Gegensatz um Corsa E, der ein umgebauter Verbrenner ist.
Und das Fahrwerk  und sonst alles beim Zoe stammt halt vom Clio, da ein kompletter Neubau schlicht zu teuer wäre.
Ein Statussymbol ist ein Zoe sicher nicht. Höchstens ein Zeichen für einen Elektrowagen.
Statussymbol wäre ein Porsche Taycan oder ein Mercedes EQC oder Audi E Tron oder was von Tesla.

Der Zoe kann maximal 145km/h fahren, was mir auch auf der Autobahn völlig reicht. Schneller bin ich früher auch nicht gefahren. Bei 120 läuft er sehr effizient, die Geschwindigkeit ist eine gute Reisegeschwindigkeit für das Auto. Da ist er auch schön leise. einzig die Reifen hört man.


----------



## Painkiller (24. Februar 2021)

Moin zusammen,

der Ordnung halber wird dieser Thread mit dem Verweis auf den Auto-Thread dicht gemacht. 





						Der Auto-Thread
					

Einfach Zahnriemen nach Herstellervorschrift wechseln lassen und er wird niemals kaputt gehen. ...hab ich zumindest noch nie von gehört. Das passiert ansich nur wenn man keine Wartung macht.




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




Gruß
Pain


----------

